# hd tivo MAJOR price drop today



## suncom3

I just called retention and got a hd tivo for 299 bucks with a 100$ mail in rebate with a 100$ credit on the account with free hbo and showtime and hd packge for 6 months, WOWWWW anyone do better than that????????


----------



## bgthom01

Too good to be true....


----------



## Dave E H

this would be cheaper/better than buying a SD Tivo and modding it w/ a 250GB drive almost.


----------



## Arbys_Night

Is the $299 price after the two rebates you indicated? Or did you essentially get a $99 HD Tivo?


----------



## TyroneShoes

suncom3 said:


> I just called retention and got a hd tivo for 299 bucks with a 100$ mail in rebate with a 100$ credit on the account with free hbo and showtime and hd packge for 6 months, WOWWWW anyone do better than that????????


How did you manage to get the extra stuff? They would only do the 299 for me. I'm pretty happy with just that, actually, and a free install with a free multiswitch is included, so that's pretty cool. I also heard that these were refurbs, but that isn't a problem for me either since I will swap this for a MPEG-4 box when the time comes.


----------



## ebonovic

You have to remember... Now with the 2 year commitment, that is a good chunk of time for DirecTV to make some of their money back on the box.

So it is not "too-far" out there..


----------



## suncom3

No the 299 is the starting price,then add the rebates and credits to that,Im not sure if its a refurb or not,who cares,they come with 1 yr warrenty anyway,the mpg4 will be out by then

I just kept pushing for the other discounts I had already been offered on prev calls,he eventually said ok,if you order it right now, alrighty then!!!


----------



## Cwaters

I just called and whined about having paid $549 online on Friday (activated the box last Tuesday) and got a $200 credit.
I was told by the retention CSR that the $299 deal was not to be coupled with the rebate. Now, it seems like the CSRs don't have any kind of team meetings or even daily updates of the deals they have available and how they're to be used so I'm sure some of us will get the rebate and the $299 price but sheesh... they really need to get on the same page. And I thought my workplace had poor communication skills.
It seems like I've paid about $60 for my 10-250 if all my credits and programming discounts come through. AND I got it online with a 5 year extended warrenty (though I still haven't read on paper just what that covers) 

Cory
installed his first season passes today! No more missing F1 races


----------



## wmcbrine

Is this going to be applied to retail, or only through DirecTV? Today's Best Buy flyer is still showing $500 after rebate.


----------



## lmurphy

I just got the $299 deal this morning. Also, I was told they are new units and the $100 rebate does apply. I also received $5 off the HD package for 6 mos and free Showtime for 6 mos. The guy I talked to seemed pretty knowledgeable and knew all about the upcoming mpeg4 and said they would swap out existing receivers when needed. I read alot of post here everyday but usually don't reply to often.


----------



## slapshot

Also got in on this, $299,with $200 credit and $100 mail in rebate.Only charge is 14.95 for shipping.Sweet! Was already getting the HD pack for $5 off for 6 months.
Good deal!


----------



## k.Trout

Many thanks for this thread. I had been waiting to get a HD-Tivo and $299 with a $100 rebate is more than enough for me.

Just called retention and they will be sending it out soon.

I saw this thread last night and had called retention and was told the best deal they had was the $599 blah blah blah. I was wondering if this thread was for real so I called again today and sure enough she had to "check" but came back and said "Yep, 299 with a 100 rebate. I'm in.

Love it. Can't wait to record hd football.


----------



## k.Trout

BTW - The retention lady said that a 2 year committment was necessary and that it would be pro-rated at $12.50 a month. So if you leave D* 10 months early you have to pay them $125. My biggest complaint about them was that I couldn't record HD and that is solved so I will likely be a long term customer. No problem. She also said that the plan is to add 30-40 new HD channels by November. I can live with that.

Happy Trout.


----------



## Charlutz

Just called retention and was told the price was $549 with $100 rebate. I just used the rebate on an SD Tivo. I'll probably try again.


----------



## alant40

suncom3 said:


> I just called retention and got a hd tivo for 299 bucks with a 100$ mail in rebate with a 100$ credit on the account with free hbo and showtime and hd packge for 6 months, WOWWWW anyone do better than that????????


 Ok. Who and what is retention and what is there number. I called sales at DTV and the only offer they have is 649, with a 100 dollar rebate. So that means 549, not this 299 stuff I'm reading. Just got off the phone at 5:40 EST. So what is this all about before I buy anything. Thanks...

Alan

Update:

Got thru to retention after CS transfered me. I purchased the unit on the DTV website, so I get the rebate. When the receiver gets turned on, I get a 250.00 credit. Since I've been with them from day 1, I also get 20.00 dollars off my Platinum package for 6 months. I also got 3 months off the HD package. Not bad....


----------



## Smthkd

I just got mine for $299 plus tax! WhooHoo!


----------



## vertigo235

@!#$#%, I just paid $549 at ValueElectronics.com

What should I do?


----------



## Scrib

vertigo235 said:


> @!#$#%, I just paid $549 at ValueElectronics.com
> 
> What should I do?


yep, me too...

Got it this past Tuesday from Robert.


----------



## wes000

Call D* and see if that they cant credit your acct the $250. Worth a shot.


----------



## Big Daddy P

Gots' mine for $299 from retention too. 

Rep Stefanie says $100 rebate is only for new customers! She's obviously wrong...isn't she? Gave me $5 off for 6 months on my account too. 

Got to wait a 'til Tuesday Aug 23 for install...man, time is gonna crawl til then! 

Installlation is free.

Anyone want to buy my Samsung t-160 HD Receiver? Or it's Ebay...

Yeah Baby!


----------



## vertigo235

I don't want to set my self up to be extremely dissapointed when they say no.


----------



## slapshot

Tell them you re going to cancel the service,you're not happy,etc. They'll transfer you to customer retention. I got mine for basically free today (14.95 for shipping,thats it!) Install is the 23rd.


----------



## bidger

slapshot said:


> Tell them you re going to cancel the service,you're not happy,etc. They'll transfer you to customer retention.


 You shouldn't be calling any other dept. *besides* Customer Retention if you want this deal. Don't waste your time with the regular number.


----------



## willbhome

Is "customer retention" the department at Tivo, or is DirecTV involved? I have two DirecTV Tivo units, and am considering adding an HD Tivo unit.


----------



## Charlutz

Just tried again. Guy said no and checked with supervisor, who not only said they were $649, but also that they weren't allowed to offer it at $299.


----------



## k.Trout

Retention # is 1 800 600-8977. I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting that....don't give up. It completely depends on who you talk to. Two said no, one said yes.


----------



## DVRaholic

Just got off the phone with retention. 1-800-600-8977

They initally said it was $649. when I told her that I had heard of some people getting it for $299 she said to hold and she would check.

She then came back and said there is a new offer for $299 plus tax & shipping.
She also said that the $100 rebate is good for the hr10-250.

So my final price will be $241. Not bad for my *3rd* HD-tivo.

It kinda makes me glad I didn't go crazy with the Best buy coupon last month like so many others here did!! Who would of thought you could get it for $100 less a couple of weels later without all the trouble!!!! 

P.S. Robert of VE, I would of prefered to buy from you, but at a $250 less then your current price I couldnt pass it up. Its not right that D* in the very beginning gave you a hard time by getting on your case for charging us members under $999 (he charged $899). Now they slap you in the face and charge $299 for the same DVR that last week they didnjt want you to sell for less then $649. Its just not right!!! :down:


----------



## willbhome

Thank you, k.Trout and TivoAholic for that phone number! I just ordered it through that phone number, for $299, which will be billed to my DirecTV account; they'll send me the coupon via mail for the $100 rebate. And get this: they're sending it via an installer, who'll also bring the multi-switch and install all for no extra charge! (They said that not all subscribers will qualify for this discount; only "certain valued customers". I'll choose not to speculate on what makes one special; don't want to jinx it.)
Thanks again!


----------



## Phil T

Here is how I did.

$299.00 HD Directivo
-$100.00 credit on account
-$100.00 Rebate
-$30.00 ($-5.00 credit for 6 months on TC+)
-$30.00 ($-5.00 credit per month on HD Package)
Shipping and handling charges waved.
6 months free Showtime.


----------



## willbhome

d'oh!


----------



## Smthkd

It just got better for me! I called back and talk to another Cust. Retention rep! I told her that I changed my mine and still wasn't happy with the $299 price, so she put me on hold and 2 min. later her manager answers the phone, ask me what was wrong with the deal!? I told him my local comcast offer sounded more appealing to me and for a D* customer since 1999, I felt like I deserved more. So to make me a happy camper he gave me the following:
$200 instant rebate off the price of the HD Tivo making it $99
$5 off my HD pack for 6 months
Free HBO for 6 months
Free Showtime for 6 months
Notated my account as being eligiable for the $100 rebate for Tivo equipment.
Plus waived the SuperFan pack fee to get me to return as a NFLST customer! That $455 worth of savings!! 
After all those savings I ended up getting a "FREE" HDTivo and about $106 of "FREE" programming!

Plus I was able to get them to bill me on my D* account instead of charging it to my Visa!

I almost forgot! Installation is set for this Thurs. the 18th!


----------



## willbhome

I guess some are more special than others.


----------



## brahuna81

willbhome said:


> I guess some are more special than others.


I guess so too...I only called once, and didn't get very far:

First offered $649

Then offered $299.99

Then offered $199.99 with $5.00 off for HD Pack. Not good enough yet. I'm holding out for more!


----------



## willbhome

You should be able to get the $100 rebate on top of that. They said that if I don't receive the rebate coupon by mail in a week or so, to download it off their website.


----------



## Kitehog

I've been reading this fourm for about a year now and finally decided to register so I could thank everyone for all the great info here. Especially this recent deal on the HD/TIVO unit. This is what I got after the 3rd try


$299.00 HD HR10-250 - $100.00 Rebate = $199.00

HBO and Showtime for $2.00 for the next 6 months
$5.00 off the HD package for 6 months
$5.00 of my Total Choice package for 12 months

Programing discounts add up tp $156.00 so basically Im paying $43.00 for the Unit with installation and a new dish. I just bought a new Toshiba 52HMX84 DLP and can't wait to see some HD programing.  

I almost pulled the trigger when they were $549.00 but decided to wait. Im glad I did   

Thanks Again
KH


----------



## brahuna81

Okay...2nd time I called, I got what I wanted.

$299.99
-$100.00 Credit
-$100.00 Rebate
-$5.00 off HD Pack for 6 months
Free Showtime for 6 months
Free Starz for 3 months
HBO for $2.00/month for 6 months

Thanks for the heads up on this deal! Appreciate it everyone! I just find it funny how just about everyone here got different deals.


----------



## brahuna81

k.Trout said:


> BTW - The retention lady said that a 2 year committment was necessary and that it would be pro-rated at $12.50 a month. So if you leave D* 10 months early you have to pay them $125. My biggest complaint about them was that I couldn't record HD and that is solved so I will likely be a long term customer. No problem. She also said that the plan is to add 30-40 new HD channels by November. I can live with that.
> 
> Happy Trout.


I was told the same with the 30-40 new HD channels by November, with ESPN2 HD being added within the next week, and TNT HD within the next month. I would be happy with that!


----------



## lmurphy

I also called again and got the Superfan Pack for free. So I'm a pretty Happy camper.

$299
$100 rebate
SFP free 
$5 off TCplus for 6 mos
$5 off HD Pack for 6 mos
Showtime free for 6 mos


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Wow how is D* affording to do all of this? Sounds to me like they're gonna lose money. But then again who cares, its their own fault. Bring on the HD-Tivos!


----------



## generalpatton71

Let me ask you guys how is the purchase done. Do you pay them right then and there by credit card or can you have them put it on your bill? My current bill this month is already high with the paymeant of Superfan and the first payment for the Sunday Ticket. However next month won't be to bad and I might be able to swing it for a second HDTV tivo.


----------



## Dssturbo1

Do not think the csr is correct about 30-40 new hd channels by november.......

Might just show the hr10-250 was way overpriced to start with???

Remember dtv is a subscription based business plan company, they may lose on equipment to gain subs. they need these lower prices to compete with cablecos lower priced hd and pvr options.


----------



## kturcotte

I've got a couple of questions. I still have an SDTV. Any advantages of the HD DirecTivos over the SD DirecTivos (Other than the increased hard drive space)?
Also, do you have pay for the receiver all at once, or do they break it into montly payments and bill it to your account? Can you get more than 1?
Also, I have NO intention onf switching to the NDS DVR unless ABSOLUTELY necessary, so I'll probably have an HDTV by before that. Are there STILL problems with the HDMI output?
Also, is this ONLY through customer retention? Do I have to go through the whole "I want to cancel because my cable company is offering free HD DVRs?"


----------



## keefer37

I called and was told it was $399, no programming changes. I called directly the number posted on the first page of the thread. Arg. She said they had just changed out HD info on Friday, but that there was no "national deal" that had the HD TiVo at $299 or $199.


----------



## ebonovic

brahuna81 said:


> I guess so too...I only called once, and didn't get very far:
> 
> First offered $649
> 
> Then offered $299.99
> 
> Then offered $199.99 with $5.00 off for HD Pack. Not good enough yet. I'm holding out for more!


Your kidding right? Holding out for more?

What more do you want... You are already getting the unit for nearly $800 less then it was originally priced.

I only wish I had another HDTV that could use a $200 HD-DVR.

And people wonder why DirecTV (and other providers) have to keep raising prices.
Because they do stupid deals like this... and people want more...

Good for all of you that get a good deal (I am not ranting that I paid $1,000 as I have been LOVING my unit for 18 months now), but when is enough... enough...

Next we will hear... I want the unit for free, and 6 months free service...


----------



## Cwaters

I want the unit for free and free service...What's the "I'm quitting tomorrow so I don't give a sh**" CSR's number?

Cory

Also wants a new Porsche 911 turbo for the same payments as my 97 BMW...anybody got the hook-up for that?


----------



## Enane

Hi! First of all, thanks for the heads up!

I just called retention and I've got:

HD Tivo for $299
S&H $24.909
Mail In Rebate -$100
HBO $10 Disco for 6 months -$60
Showtime for free for 6 mo. -$60

Total= $103.99

I tried to get the additional $100 rebate but the rep said no and I didn't want to push it too hard. I feel that $100 is a more than fair price to pay even for a regular HD receiver so I'm a happy camper.
Thanks again,

Enane


----------



## Lee L

theratpatrol said:


> Wow how is D* affording to do all of this? Sounds to me like they're gonna lose money. But then again who cares, its their own fault. Bring on the HD-Tivos!


Well, maybe they have a bunch in the warehouse, know that soon they will be obsiolete and that they will be offering "free" MPEG 4 DVR's in the future that cost $10-$15 per month to lease and the new program will have no option to buy. Under this scenario, it makes sense to get $200 for the HR10-250 instead of $0 and they aren't really losing anything since they never planned on actually giving any real hardware to customers that have had the HR10-250 anyway.


----------



## vhrocks

I just called and got 
hdtivo 299
100 rebate
free hd pak for 3 months
superfan pak for 49.00


----------



## bgthom01

Here's the deal I just got

$299 HD Tivo
-$100 Rebate
-$250 Credit (That they offered me previously)
+$50 for OTA antenna
NET: I get pain $1

I did agree to a two year service agreement. I couldn't be happier with the deal.


----------



## Dick Kalagher

Are those of you who are getting free HBO and Showtime already subscribing to those channels?


----------



## apg1

This is what I got:
$299.00 HD Directivo
$40.85	Tax, etc
-$100.00 credit on account
-$100.00 Rebate
-$120.00 ($-20.00 credit for 6 months off bill)
-$32.85 ($-10.95 credit per month on HD Package x 3 months)
Total  ($13) - D* is paying me $13 to take the HD Tivo 

Oh yeah, and another oval dish and multiplexer.


----------



## keefer37

What are you all saying to get this deal? My first call failed horribly.


----------



## vhrocks

I just called the retention dept and said i had heard they were selling the hd tivo for 299 on the interent with a 100 rebate. the guy looked it up and said yup thats true..he first said you had to pay upfront, but i asked if he could add it to my bill, which he did.

Also told me too verify with the installer that I can receive the OTA HD signal before he installs, If I cannot, They will credit the cost of the antenea.


----------



## Kevin L

Thanks to suncom3 for posting this. I already own two HR10-250's and got the usual $250 credits when I bought them from VE. Here's what I did today:

I called retention at 800-600-8977 and asked the CSR what penalty was there if I cancelled my service to go to cable. I told her I wasn't threatening to do that, but since I need another HD receiver and cable has them available for all the TVs, if I decided to look into it further what would my cancellation fee. She told me I currently didn't have a commitment on my account (I should have since I bought the second HR10 in February), but in any event, it's pro-rated at $12.50 per month. 

She then went on with what a good account I was ($141 a month) and that she could give me a great deal on another HR10-250 - only $299 plus tax and $14.95 shipping AND there's a $100 mail-in rebate. I said that's pretty good, but are there any other credits available. She said she could give me a $100 instant credit, too, bringing the price down to $99. I said good deal, let's do it. It also includes free installation including any switches and reasonable wiring, which I don't really need. She set up installation for this Thursday afternoon. Here's the math:

HR10-250: $299.00
Shipping: +$14.95
Sales tax: +$27.08
Less rebate: -$100.00
Less credit: -$100.00
Total cost: $141.03

I may have been able to negotiate more by threatening to leave, etc., but to me this was a very good deal and I'm happy with it. Time to get rid of another SD unit!

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## mulscully

I called today.. complained nicely about the significant price drop in the last 2 weeks, was very nice and the csr was nice...and she gave me another $100 credit

Previous deal when I ordered 2 weeks ago, it has already been installed and charges to CC

HD Tivo $699 (install new dish and OTA antenna)
Tax and shipping + $56
MIR -$100
Credit -$250
Free 6 months Sho (-$60?)
$2/month HBO 6 months (-$60)
$5 off TC package for 6 months (-$30)
$5 off HD package for 6 months (-$30)

called today additional ($100 credit)

Net Cost $125 

I feel good about it....


----------



## Enane

Dick Kalagher said:


> Are those of you who are getting free HBO and Showtime already subscribing to those channels?


I got the $10 for 6 months discount on HBO and I currently have it. I'm getting Showtime free for 6 months which I don't have at this time.
Hoper this helps!


----------



## jetcobra

I got the HR10-250 in Aug for $350 + tax = $375 at BB.

Yesterday I activated it and called retention and got the following:

$250 credit
$100 rebate
HBO for 6 months at $2
Showtime free for 6 months
HD pack $5 off for 6 months
$5 off programming for 6 months

Total cost = $375 - $530 = -$155


----------



## jello25944

Guys.. I just called the 800 number on the 1st page, and this CSR, Leah, is almost yelling at me! "Who's your friend who got the deal? I want to research *HIS* account! How'd you get my number?? Who transferred you to me? I want first and last names!" I'm almost scared to continue this phone call..


----------



## BillyT2002

Hang up on her and call back. Who is she to be yelling at you. You are a customer and no one at DirecTV should be scaring you. You should be scaring them.


----------



## keefer37

$299 HR10-250
$100 rebate
HBO for 6 months at $1
Showtime for 6 months $1
Plus we already have the $5 off for 12 months.


----------



## tomthumb

I was about to order mine, but ran into a bit of a roadblock.
My service address is different than my physical address (I live in San Diego, but want to receive Los Angeles locals, so I'm using my mother's Los Angeles apartment address as my service address)
The rep told me DirecTV requires professional installation of their equipment and will not mail/send the equipment for me to install.

How can I get around this roadblock?


----------



## Brassua

jello25944 said:


> Guys.. I just called the 800 number on the 1st page, and this CSR, Leah, is almost yelling at me! "Who's your friend who got the deal? I want to research *HIS* account! How'd you get my number?? Who transferred you to me? I want first and last names!" I'm almost scared to continue this phone call..


That is nothing like my several different phone calls to them over the past few weeks, they've all been very nice to talk with, guess you got the exception to the rule CSR!


----------



## gfoulks

why is there no standard to these discounts? Do the reps just make something up and offer it? It would seem to me that they would have to have a ceiling of what they are able to offer and further why will some reps not offer anything at all? Maybe they each have an allotment of credits they are able to offer each day?


----------



## Waldorf

They told me it's based on your account. How many years you've been a customer, what level of package (huh huh huh) you've had, account in good standing, etc.


----------



## daviddsims

Tomthumb I am in the exact same position as you are. I tried everything I could to get them to just send it but it requires installation. I am not going to change my address because I (moved) to a white spot and I get locals and nationals and if I move to my real address and then back I would just get locals then. I am hoping value electronics or some other outlet will start selling them at that price and just buy it outright.


----------



## gfoulks

I called and asked what the definition of a valued customer was and she asked for my phone number... slight pause and she said you are considered a valued customer and asked what I was looking for. I explained that I read online about some awesome deals people are getting on HD DVR's and she said that they had a price drop for existing customers only and are now able to offer me this great deal...

HD DVR - $299
$100 MIR
5$ off HD Package for 6 months
Free Showtime for 6 months

She said that anything more than this, people would be lying. She further said that she's sold 6 of these offers today. I told her I would think about it and she said that my account was noted and when I call back anyone I speak with will honor the offer.

WOW - This is just the price point I was looking at to make my move to HD! Thanks D*


----------



## tonyjeto

I just ordered my Tivo last week for 649.00 

I got 
150.00 programming credit
100.00 rebate
HBO and Shotime for $2 for 6 month
Free install.

I got mad after reading this thread today so I called customer retention back.

They're going to credit my account an additional $200 bucks.

I'm happy again.

Tony


----------



## Zuke

Okay, pretty limited success for me. 

BEFORE I even read this thread, I purchased the DirecTV HD Tivo yesterday at BestBuy (don't ask - we needed the 12 mo. no interest and had room on the card) for 599.

I stammered a lot though and had trouble just coming out and asking for a credit. Told her I reccomended friends in the past and they got what you all have been referancing and I feel I got screwed paying 599. 

I got 6 mo's of Showtime HD for free
$5 off the HD Programming Pkg. 
The $100 rebate. 

Eh, beats a sharp stick in the eye. I still dig my new HD Tivo! :up: 

Now I gotta go get an antenna for the network stuff.


----------



## GadgetJunkies

I have an OTA HD antenna that could probably use some more precise positioning. With this deal does the install guy do this? I'm in an area of SW Ohio that gets so-so HD reception. At the price points you guys are getting it looks like the time to move to HD Tivo.


----------



## RxMan

Let me know if anyone has luck getting around the installation 'issues'. Why can't they just mail me the damn thing?


----------



## gfoulks

RxMan... Do what I've done in the past... When the install person comes you say thanks... I can handle it from here. Explain to them that you really don't like the idea of having someone messing around with your equipment and that you need to install it yourself.

You sign the papers and he/she is off to do another job and happy that they didn't have to mess around with that installation.


----------



## Kevin L

RxMan said:


> Let me know if anyone has luck getting around the installation 'issues'. Why can't they just mail me the damn thing?


Uh, maybe to prevent installation "issues"?


----------



## ddruker

Another success - $199 HDTivo after rebate + 6 months free showtime.


----------



## adrud

Finally got in on this deal. Fared a bit better than the last two times i've called this week. I've had an HDTV for 2 years and finally I can use it for its intended purpose.

HD DVR/3-LNB Dish......$*249* + tax & shipping = $285.73

$100 rebate
Showtime free for 6 mo.
$5 discount on bill for year
HD package free for 6 mo.
Free install

Installer will be here on Friday, but he's not going to do any installing if I have any say about it. I do all my own work :up:


----------



## Lije Baley

Just spoke with a CSR at retention. She denied that there was any such price reduction. "Actually impossible," she said. I was looking for additional credits after activating a Best Buy 1/2 off unit last month.

And she took my phone number, so I suppose my account is flagged as "do not offer sweet deals" if I call back.


----------



## jon777

Ordered mine the bebinning of July for $749 -$250 credit and a bunch of programming credits. Called retention back today complaining that people are getting it a month later for $299 with 100 rebate. CSR was able to offer me an additional $150 credit. Not quite as good as what I would have gotten ordering today, however, it is "found" money.

Thanks all.


----------



## nyjklein

So, what kind of deals for the HD TiVo are available to new customers switching from cable?


----------



## mjones73

Zuke said:


> Okay, pretty limited success for me.
> 
> BEFORE I even read this thread, I purchased the DirecTV HD Tivo yesterday at BestBuy (don't ask - we needed the 12 mo. no interest and had room on the card) for 599.
> 
> I stammered a lot though and had trouble just coming out and asking for a credit. Told her I reccomended friends in the past and they got what you all have been referancing and I feel I got screwed paying 599.
> 
> I got 6 mo's of Showtime HD for free
> $5 off the HD Programming Pkg.
> The $100 rebate.
> 
> Eh, beats a sharp stick in the eye. I still dig my new HD Tivo! :up:
> 
> Now I gotta go get an antenna for the network stuff.


Return it, get another one from Directv...


----------



## mjones73

Lije Baley said:


> Just spoke with a CSR at retention. She denied that there was any such price reduction. "Actually impossible," she said. I was looking for additional credits after activating a Best Buy 1/2 off unit last month.
> 
> And she took my phone number, so I suppose my account is flagged as "do not offer sweet deals" if I call back.


Call back, CSR's are notorious for being out of synch with information there.


----------



## mjones73

nyjklein said:


> So, what kind of deals for the HD TiVo are available to new customers switching from cable?


You can get them online for $529 to $579 with the $100 rebate and usually a free dish and installation. Check SolidSignal, Value Electronics, Weaknees, etc...


----------



## Charlutz

I posted yesterday that I called twice and was told there was no $299 deal -- indeed, that it was "impossible." I just called again and was offered $299 and 2 free months of SHO. I already bought a SD tivo this month, so I can't use the $100 rebate again. I asked for some credits to make up for that and was denied. I declined, but I confirm that the $299 deal is real AND that you have to get the right CSR. Keep dialing.


----------



## jaro

no luck....got 1/2 off on the HD package, $100 mail in...total 349 + 14.95 shipping with the OA antenna and install....they did not want to talk about any other deals! Can I still call back and ask for more...1st time around I was not getting anywhere....


----------



## jaro

..so basically about 250 or so net...._ the HD discount...


----------



## mjones73

jaro said:


> no luck....got 1/2 off on the HD package, $100 mail in...total 349 + 14.95 shipping with the OA antenna and install....they did not want to talk about any other deals! Can I still call back and ask for more...1st time around I was not getting anywhere....


Looks like you got the deal price to me. You can try and push for more programming credits if your a valued customer.


----------



## gfoulks

for those that are not getting the deal... how long have you been a customer? What does your current package consist of?

Just curious if there is a correlation to the amount your offered based on how long you've been a customer and how much you spend a month with them.


----------



## blueman2

adrud said:


> Finally got in on this deal. Fared a bit better than the last two times i've called this week. I've had an HDTV for 2 years and finally I can use it for its intended purpose.
> 
> HD DVR/3-LNB Dish......$*249* + tax & shipping = $285.73
> 
> $100 rebate
> Showtime free for 6 mo.
> $5 discount on bill for year
> HD package free for 6 mo.
> Free install
> 
> Installer will be here on Friday, but he's not going to do any installing if I have any say about it. I do all my own work :up:


I am a potential new sub to DirecTV. Up until now, the deals for new subs have been rather poor. Adrud, where did you call to get this deal? It looks pretty good to me.

Anyone out there seen anything better for new subs?


----------



## Lije Baley

mjones73 said:


> Call back, CSR's are notorious for being out of synch with information there.


How right you are. The second call got me a CSR who knew the deal was on. He hemmed and hawwed for a bit. All he could do for me was a fifty dollar credit on my account. But that's better than the first call, and is in addition to the credits I received when I activated the unit last month.


----------



## lazymannow

For those of you who are having trouble getting this deal, are you just calling the regular Directv number or are you calling the customer retention number. If you just call the regular number you are wasting your time.

I believe that it helps the deal if you are not in a present commitment with them and you have been a customer for a fair length of time.

And most important, *YOU MUST MENTION THAT YOU ARE THINKING OF LEAVING OR HAVE A BETTER DEAL FROM CABLE OR DISH*.

*CALL 1-800-600-8977 That gets you right to customer retention*

*1-800-600-8977 *​


----------



## kturcotte

I just got off the phone with them, and got 1 for $300, plus a $100 mail in rebate. I do have a couple of questions though, that they couldn't/wouldn't answer for me. Will I be able to get ALL (HD and SD) through the component output, downconverted to 480i (I do have a component input on my SDTV)? Also, what programming is on the 110 bird? I currenty have seperate dishes pointed at 101 and 119-am I going to need anything off 110?


----------



## gfoulks

you don't need to threaten to leave... If your polite to the person and simply explain what it is you want you'll get it.


----------



## jcricket

I paid $400 for my HDTivo back at the end of May ($649 - $250 credit). Seeing as you can currently get it for about $200, that's only about a $200 difference from the current price. The programming credits seem to be largely the same ($10 off HBO for 6 months, Free showtime, $5 off HD package, $5 off programming package)

I can deal with that. When I first saw the price drop my jaw dropped too. I'm used to computer equipment obsoleting itself, but not dropping 50% in price in two months. But then again, I just got a flyer in the mail and I could buy the same laptop I bought back in March for about 1/2 price. Geez.

At any rate, I agree with Earl, I really get a lot of use out of my HDTivo. I also get my locals very nicely OTA (except UPN, oddly enough). When the HMC comes around in 2006, they can pay me to switch, or at least give it to me for free. I'd switch for free (since I'd rather not go to Comcast), but I'd also try to work some programming credits in there  Hopefully by then they'll actually have more HD programming worth watching/paying for.


----------



## mjones73

kturcotte said:


> I just got off the phone with them, and got 1 for $300, plus a $100 mail in rebate. I do have a couple of questions though, that they couldn't/wouldn't answer for me. Will I be able to get ALL (HD and SD) through the component output, downconverted to 480i (I do have a component input on my SDTV)? Also, what programming is on the 110 bird? I currenty have seperate dishes pointed at 101 and 119-am I going to need anything off 110?


Yes it will output 480i over component, your going to miss most of the HD channels without the 110.

http://steve.dbstalk.com/dbs/directvlineup.htm

I believe you could either swap out the 119 dish with a used Phase II dish with the Sat C kit installled or use a 3rd dish with the special Sat C LNB and injector (from the Sat C kit) to add the 110 to your set up.


----------



## JWG

I got an apology for long hold times (wonder why such long hold time  )

Anyway,

I did get:
$299
$150 instant credit (already on my bill, I just looked)
$100 mail-in rebate
-------
$ 49 plus tax and shipping (I didn't even push free shipping)

I said I know people like to ask for a bunch of programming credits, but since I already subscribe to NFL ST, could I just get Super Fan for free? She said yes. This is also, already on my bill and credited.

Install this Saturday.

Makes you wonder, My conversations was this easy:
Me: I hear current subscribers can get the HD DVR for $299?
CSR: Yes.
Me: Can I still get the $150 credit I was offered a few weeks back?
CSR: Yes.
Me: As a ST subscriber, would it be possible to get Super Fan thrown in?
CSR: One moment...... Yes.

After 5 minutes on hold "to put the deal through" it was done. They're not announcing the new HD DVR with HMO tomorrow morning are they  

Now to find a good off-air antenna!


----------



## bidger

lazymannow said:


> And most important, *YOU MUST MENTION THAT YOU ARE THINKING OF LEAVING OR HAVE A BETTER DEAL FROM CABLE OR DISH*.


 I said no such thing. I just asked about the $299-$100 rebate and the CSR wasn't aware of it, but put me on hold and when she came back she congratulated me for being one step ahead of her.


----------



## BillyT2002

I got my deal without having to mention I was thinking of leaving. I merely said that there is a whole thread full of people getting the HR10-250 for $299.00 on tivocommunity.com. I told them I also wanted to get it for the same price. I told them I also wanted them to honor the $150.00 discount that they quoted me 2 months prior. I told them I also wanted the $100.00 mail-in rebate. I told them I would also need a sat "C" kit for my elliptical dish and an installer to do the installation. It took me two phone calls total to the retention department. The first lady was unwilling to budge at all on the price, but offered it to me for $299.00 with a $100.00 mail-in rebate. She also offered me $5 per month off TC Premiere which is the package I subscribe to and $5 off the HD package for 6 months. She didn't bother to offer me further discounts on premium movie services because I already have TC Premiere which includes all of the movie channels. She noted all of this on my account. I hung up and called back on the retention line and the man who answered my call told me "I see you just called us about six minutes ago." I told him that I had and that I was looking for them to honor the $150.00 discount they quoted me two months ago on the $299.00 price and also I wanted the $100.00 mail-in rebate as well as the programming discounts which were noted on my account by the woman I had spoken with on the previous phone call. He told me that he would do it and it wasn't a problem. We have the install of my HR10-250 all set up for this Friday. This deal is awesome. I'm very happy once again with DirecTV.

As I live in central Maine, I didn't bother with the off-air antenna. We have nothing significant going on OTA in the digital world anyway. 

The only thing that would make me leave DirecTV at this point is if they ever disable FF on me.


----------



## Charlutz

BillyT2002 said:


> I told them I also wanted them to honor the $150.00 discount that they quoted me 2 months prior.
> 
> I hung up and called back on the retention line and the man who answered my call told me "I see you just called us about six minutes ago." I told him that I had and that I was looking for them to honor the $150.00 discount they quoted me two months ago on the $299.00 price and also I wanted the $100.00 mail-in rebate as well as the programming discounts which were noted on my account by the woman I had spoken with on the previous phone call. He told me that he would do it and it wasn't a problem. We have the install of my HR10-250 all set up for this Friday. This deal is awesome. I'm very happy once again with DirecTV.


What is the $150 discount? I am ready to take the plunge if I can get below $299 (I already used the rebate on an SD Tivo last week.)


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Man, I thought the 50% off Best Buy coupon was a great deal.

$299 - $100 through customer retension. Awesome.

I've got three units right now. I've got one more room that has a SAT-T60 in it connected to a 20" LCD 4:3 SD flat panel. Really tempted to upgrade that TV and get another HR10-250.

Hmmmm.


----------



## billbillw

I must have been lucky with the CR rep roulette. I called early Sunday morning and just asked what kind of deal I could get on an HD Tivo. They guy immediately said that I was in luck and that there was a great sale on the HD DVR. $299 and $100 rebate. No haggles, no threats to cancel, just a straight up offer. With tax and deliver/install fee it was like $329 on my next bill!
I didn't bother asking for additional credits because I called last week (before this deal was announced) and asked for a credit. The best I could get last week was $10 off my HBO and $5 off the HD pack for 6 months. She went ahead an put those credits on my account even though I didn't buy the Tivo at that time. Not bad really, considering that I've only been with D* for 9 months and my bill has never been more than $60 (thanks to Bellsouth Answers!).
So, $329-$100 Rebate-6 months of $15 credits=$139! Not bad considering I'm not a long time sub.
After I sell my LSS-3200a, I should have some extra money in my pocket.


----------



## blueman2

Well, it looks like new subscribers are out of luck on this deal. I called but they said they can only offer $550 price. 

I wonder if I subscribe with a standard box, and call back in a few days later as a current sub, if they will offer me this deal? Has anyone who is a very recent sub gotten this great deal?


----------



## jmgonzalez

Damn, and I just paid $1,300 to buy my 2 new HD DVR's in the past 2 months (including the last one that I bought from Value Electronics).

I've put in my email request to DTV to have them look at my situation and hopefully offer some credits of some sort.


----------



## Smthkd

billbillw said:


> .....
> After I sell my LSS-3200a, I should have some extra money in my pocket.


Hehe  I was think the same thing! Then a little light bulb went off in my head and said "keep your old HD receiver dummy and trade it for a new MPEG4 receiver, then put it on eBay and make one or two hundred dollar profit off of it to some dumb videophille earger to get one"!


----------



## SpankyInChicago

jmgonzalez said:


> Damn, and I just paid $1,300 to buy my 2 new HD DVR's in the past 2 months (including the last one that I bought from Value Electronics).
> 
> I've put in my email request to DTV to have them look at my situation and hopefully offer some credits of some sort.


Let us know what you find out from DirecTV.


----------



## tomthumb

Will retailers be offering a similar deal/price shortly?
It seems like that is my only choice since I can't have DirecTV do their installation.


----------



## Exquzet

New twist:

Started very painless. I said I was looking for the same offer that all of my tivocommunity friends were getting. She said great, I will do that for you too!

I told her $299.00, $150 instant credit, and $100 Mail in rebate. She said OK but she needs to charge my credit card for the amount. She set the install date for this Saturday and said thank-you. I asked what the charge on my credit card was and she said 

$715.41 

I said to stop everything and explained this all to her again and told her that some people were even getting programing credit on top of everything else. She said that she would need to put me on hold.

End result:

$299 
-$150 instant credit
-$100 mail in rebate
-$20 credit each month for 6 months on my TC Preimier 

Net:

A new HR10-350 and $70 to me.


----------



## andbye

commitmentswapping


----------



## captenblack

Finally got a standard deal, last week I got nothing!

The guy was helpful and offered $299 for the HD Tivo with the rebate. OTA antenna/installation was an extra $50, and I wanted that. I was also told the installation would be complete, including any multiswitches or anything else that is needed for the "complete" install. I was a little worried about that so I'm glad it's covered.

I've only had DirecTV at this address for a year, so I didn't want to push for extra stuff too much. They already swapped a new SD tivo recevier when mine crapped out a couple months ago, and they also were nice enough to give me full credit for a service call about 7 months ago (original installer didn't tighten the dish on the roof and during a storm it went off course).

Anyway, they did throw in $5 off the HD package for 6 months, and I'm satisfied and the guy was helpful, unlike the woman I got last week.

Thanks to users on this forum for sharing their experiences. Also should note I did not threaten to leave, just asked about the deal.


----------



## lee_dec_28

I purchased a HD DVR unit back in early July for 599 from BB. Got the 250 credit applied to account when I activated.

Called retention today after visiting this (wonderful) forum. Very nice CSR applied a $150 credit to my DirecTV account. So, I netted out to what the current offer is. Not a bad deal at all. 

I was not required to extend my commitment from last month any longer (I did a 1 year commitment, which seems reasonable on their part, when I received my original credit in July).

I should also note I *never* "threatened" to leave DirecTV. Fact of the matter was, I wasn't going anywhere, just looking to recoup my 150 dollar loss on the DVR in a month. Thanks to all who posted on here!


----------



## Gecko85

Just got off the phone with retention. Didn't threaten to leave, but explained I had been thinking of upgrading to HD but was worried about paying a lot for equipment that will soon be outdated.

Here's what I ended up getting:

$349 for HD-TiVo w/off-air antenna (for locals in HD)
$100 instant credit on my account
$100 mail-in rebate
$5 off Total Choice+ package for 6 months ($30 savings)
$10 off my Sports Package (gotta see Real Madrid play futbol) for 6 months ($60 savings)
3 months free HD service ($33 value)
$14.95 delivery and installation

When all is said and done (and I get the mail-in rebate), I'll have paid $40.95 installed (not counting the HD service after the first 3 months...)

I couldn't get free Showtime, but who cares?


----------



## bjboudre

Exquzet said:


> New twist:
> 
> Started very painless. I said I was looking for the same offer that all of my tivocommunity friends were getting. She said great, I will do that for you too!
> 
> I told her $299.00, $150 instant credit, and $100 Mail in rebate. She said OK but she needs to charge my credit card for the amount. She set the install date for this Saturday and said thank-you. I asked what the charge on my credit card was and she said
> 
> $715.41
> 
> I said to stop everything and explained this all to her again and told her that some people were even getting programing credit on top of everything else. She said that she would need to put me on hold.
> 
> End result:
> 
> $299
> -$150 instant credit
> -$100 mail in rebate
> -$20 credit each month for 6 months on my TC Preimier
> 
> Net:
> 
> A new HR10-350 and $70 to me.


Just got off the phone with DirecTV and they weren't giving this one up. All they would offer was the $299 with $100 MIR. She could not find anything that related to a $150 instant credit or a $20 per month credit for 6 months. Guess you got lucky or I got ahold of the wrong person


----------



## hammer32

Thanks much for all the tips! Called and they offered us the $299 plus $100 rebate, $150 activation credit and free Showtime/$10 off HBO after just mentioning the 299.00 HD-DVR deal. We got disconnected after the first CSR found the $150 activation credit (he said there were two paths to follow in the computer and only one had that), but the next CSR we called had the same pricing.

[Edited for spelling: was typing too gleefully]


----------



## Exquzet

I would try again. I told her straight up that on all my friends on tivocommunity.com were getting this deal. I did not let her tell me pricing, I told her what I wanted.

May the Force be with you!


----------



## CTLesq

This is incredibly disappointing for me. I purchased min HR10-250 in the middle of July from an online retailer (who was top notch IMO). I paid approximately $600 for it. I was able to get a $250 credit from D.

I understood the hardware price was set to drop on 1 August. But this is catastrophic. Essentially people are getting them for free or making money off the proposition.

Any thoughts on trying to salvage something out of this? Clearly the retailer won't refund me my purchase price and D has already given me a decent credit.

But this is like getting slammed. Had I bought month*s* ago I wouldn't complain but this is just SO close.

Makes me sick.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

CTL


----------



## hoopsrgreat

called retention today, said I was hoping to get the same deal Ive been reading about.... she kind of laughed and said, "that is not an authorized D* site."

I didnt even tell her what site, so it appears this site is POUNDING retention looking fo rthis deal.

I just got an h10 two weeks ago, got the 250 credit, plus the 100 rebate.

Tried to get the hr-250 and they turned me down. Said I could get it for 649 plus the 100 dollar rebate.

I only have 1 HDTV in my bedroom, if they would have given me the hr-250 I might have went out to get another HDTV for the living room.

I said no thanks, and hung up.

I wont be calling back multiple times as it is simply not that important to me.


----------



## jcricket

CTLesq said:


> This is incredibly disappointing for me. I purchased min HR10-250 in the middle of July from an online retailer (who was top notch IMO). I paid approximately $600 for it. I was able to get a $250 credit from D.
> 
> I understood the hardware price was set to drop on 1 August. But this is catastrophic. Essentially people are getting them for free or making money off the proposition.
> 
> Any thoughts on trying to salvage something out of this? Clearly the retailer won't refund me my purchase price and D has already given me a decent credit.
> 
> But this is like getting slammed. Had I bought month*s* ago I wouldn't complain but this is just SO close.
> 
> Makes me sick.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> CTL


Some credit card companies have price protection. Have you tried that route?

Other companies (including some online ones) have a no-hassle return policy. Not sure if that helps.

I would also second what people here say about calling retention. Mine was nearly 3 months ago, so I didn't feel like I'd have as much luck, but you might (being so close)


----------



## Craig540

My Deal after 2 calls.

$299
$100 rebate
$100 credit
$5 off service for 6 months

Man thanks for the tip guys. :up:


----------



## mjones73

CTLesq said:


> This is incredibly disappointing for me. I purchased min HR10-250 in the middle of July from an online retailer (who was top notch IMO). I paid approximately $600 for it. I was able to get a $250 credit from D.
> 
> I understood the hardware price was set to drop on 1 August. But this is catastrophic. Essentially people are getting them for free or making money off the proposition.
> 
> Any thoughts on trying to salvage something out of this? Clearly the retailer won't refund me my purchase price and D has already given me a decent credit.
> 
> But this is like getting slammed. Had I bought month*s* ago I wouldn't complain but this is just SO close.
> 
> Makes me sick.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> CTL


Call retention and explain what you did here, tell them your not happy about, some others already mentioned they got more credits out of them.


----------



## mjones73

hoopsrgreat said:


> called retention today, said I was hoping to get the same deal Ive been reading about.... she kind of laughed and said, "that is not an authorized D* site."
> 
> I didnt even tell her what site, so it appears this site is POUNDING retention looking fo rthis deal.
> 
> I just got an h10 two weeks ago, got the 250 credit, plus the 100 rebate.
> 
> Tried to get the hr-250 and they turned me down. Said I could get it for 649 plus the 100 dollar rebate.
> 
> I only have 1 HDTV in my bedroom, if they would have given me the hr-250 I might have went out to get another HDTV for the living room.
> 
> I said no thanks, and hung up.
> 
> I wont be calling back multiple times as it is simply not that important to me.


It's your choice but the CSR's are notorious for not having the same info there, I managed to get one on my first try because the rep I talked to was aware of it.


----------



## nodeal

hoopsrgreat said:


> called retention today, said I was hoping to get the same deal Ive been reading about.... she kind of laughed and said, "that is not an authorized D* site."
> 
> I said no thanks, and hung up.
> 
> I wont be calling back multiple times as it is simply not that important to me.


Called three times.

First call, Katy: $650 - $100MIR = $550 with no credits.

Second call, Jason: $650 - $100MIR - $250 discretionary credit = $350 (yeah, it don't add it up.)

Third Call, Elizabeth:

This was a dream. Told her a co-worker had received deal (true) earlier for $299 with $100MIR, $100 additional rebate, and service cred.....She cut me off.

Elizabeth: "The deal is $399 with a $100 rebate. There are no other rebates and definetly not any service credits."

It went down hill from there, as she proceeded into some long tale about a crazy women who made a million dollars from a credit card company. Not sure the relevance, but she liked telling it. She was so absurdly rude, and lied twice, that I had only one choice...cancel my service outright. Was considering just taking the $200 deal she offered till she went loony.

She took great pleasure in cancelling my service on the spot, and ended the call taunting me about how much it was going to cost to restart service now!

Not sure how they stay in business with customer service like this. If you get Elizabeth, HANG UP IMMEDIATLY.

You folks enjoy your Tivos. I'll enjoy my 100% monthly savings.


----------



## MarkBarbieri

I just called and was told that there is no such deal. It is $649 pluss a $100 rebate. I guess I'll try spinning the wheel again.

Sadly, I bought my HD DVR on Saturday at BB for $599. I'll be really disappointed if I get nothing out of this.


----------



## bosny

To qualify for the $100 rebate, do you need to be pre approved or have your account noted? Can I work the best deal I am able to with retention, without mentioning the rebate, and then simply complete the form I printed out off of the website previously published here? Will the submission be approved? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Exquzet

D* must have run out of their overstock


----------



## kturcotte

I have another fun question. This reciever (With the current software) still allow using the 800 number? If not, it's going to be a deal breaker if they try and make the initial call home with the receiver (No local dial in number, and a block on the phone).


----------



## GadgetJunkies

Second call tonight: 
$299
$100 MIR
$50 Instant Rebate
No S/H
$5 off my TCP package for 6 months
$5 off my HD package for 6 months
Showtime HD free 6 months


----------



## jlib

I wonder if the quality of the deal has to do with what ones monthly bill is. Are the winners dropping a C-note every month? It would be interesting to see the correlation if there is one.


----------



## strob777

I just got off the phone with Stacy in Retention and the best she said they could do was $649 with the $100 rebate and a $200 credit but that was it. She did say I was a "valued" customer (been with DTV approx. 4-5 yrs. I told her it was still too high and I would have to think about it. Guess I'll call back later and try to talk to someone else. :down:


----------



## lee_dec_28

jlib said:


> I wonder if the quality of the deal has to do with what ones monthly bill is. Are the winners dropping a C-note every month? It would be interesting to see the correlation if there is one.


I have Total Choice w/ locals, the HD package, HBO (from time to time, ie. when new Sopranos are coming on!), HD package, and the DVR service. Believe my average bill is around 65 a month? I also subscribe to the MLB Extra Innings package.

I gotta believe if you have had late payment, missed payment, etc. before, that can't help your case any...


----------



## keefer37

What you plunk down every month does have to do something with it. I didn't do as well as some people on the board, but I also don't have TC Premier, etc. 

Here's all we subscribe:
Total Choice
HD Package
NFL Sunday Ticket / Superfan

DVR Service (Two DirecTiVo SDs)
Standard HD Box 
1 Vanilla Receiver
(Those last two will be deactivated though when the HDirecTiVo is activated)

This afternoon I got:
$299 HDTiVo
$100 MiR
$10 off HBO for 6 Mos.
Free Showtime for 6 Mos.


----------



## mspitz

I just got off the phone with Brad in retention.
I got:
$299
$100 MIR
$5 off my HD package for 6 months

Many thanks for the tips, guys!


----------



## henryld

My deal after a week of three calls to customer retention and purchase of a new HR10-250 online for approx. $500 (on 8-13-05 AM).

$200 service credit upon activation
$100 mail-in rebate
$5 HD package discount for 6 months
$10 HBO discount for 6 months
$0 Starz & Showtime for 3 months

Customer Retention Person also indicated I might receive further incentives if I called when ready to activate the unit this weekend.


----------



## ericblair84

Just got off the phone with SYLVIA after a sixteen-minute hold. I was told that the 299.00 price was "internet misinformation" and the regular price of an HD-DVR was 649.00.

My monthly bill is 167.00, and I immediately made it 100.00 less by cancelling my movie package and Sunday Ticket. (Funny--my wife had just been complaining about the amount this morning). I told SYLVIA that I would be cancelling Directv altogether when my house is fiber-optically connected in a couple of months.

"Well, I'm sorry you feel this way."

And I've been a subscriber for at least eight years.

BL


----------



## Dssturbo1

bosny said:


> To qualify for the $100 rebate, do you need to be pre approved or have your account noted? Can I work the best deal I am able to with retention, without mentioning the rebate, and then simply complete the form I printed out off of the website previously published here? Will the submission be approved? Thanks for your thoughts.


if you read the form you printed out, it says that directv will mail the rebate form with your dtv bill the first month after you activate the dvr.
to qualify it says you must commit to 2 year TC programming.
and then you mail the filled in form back to them with copy of bill showing activation. limit one rebate for dvr activated 8/1-11/5. mail it in by jan 5, 2006

some have noted they are getting the rebate credited to their account even though they bought/activated before program started.

so yes, work out best deal, say $299 and also $150 in service credits and other various service credits off programming and then IF the rebate still applies to you you will be eligible for it. But if you did also get them to credit you for the rebate off your dtv bill then you would not be eligible. it always helps to have notes in your customer file to back things up.


----------



## Ramsrule

I called, having bought my HD Tivo the last week of the BB half-price coupon deal(349.99 + tax).

Got a CSR that tried to convince me the best he could do was give me a 60.00 credit(I told him how much I paid for the unit, which was an error on my part or I could have done much better). Kept telling me that since I got it so cheap from BB, he couldnt do anything for me other than get my total out of pocket to 299.99.... I kept my cool and politely explained how others were getting these things for next to nil and that I thought I deserved a similar deal.

After deciding to forward me on to a manager, he puts me on hold for several minutes and then cones back on the line and says that he could give me a 150.00 credit(plus tax.... what in the heck is that all about?... credit was like 157.00). I accepted the offer and thanked him for working with me.

So, HD Tivo for 199.99 plus tax.... glad I waited a year!  

Thanks again to everyone here. If I had kept my mouth shut in regards to what I paid originally, I could have gotten a 250.00 credit. No biggy..... I'll use whatever credits I have left on the HMC when it comes out at the end of next year.

Also, if I hadnt activated the box until 8/1 or later, I would have been eligable for the mail-in 100.00 also. 

FYI, I average about 120.00 a month in programming(NFLST and MLBEI with TC+) and have been with them since 1997.


----------



## Morris Herman

I just called DTV retention and received additional discounts because of their new $299 HDTivo price after I just activated my second HDTivo (BB half price $350 - original $250 DTV rebate):

$50 discount
$20 off TC for 6 months
$5 off HD package for 6 months

Total additional discount $200

Bottom line: I made money on my second HDTivo


----------



## kturcotte

I just called customer retention back and was told there were no programming credits for this deal. Just another case of CSR roulette?


----------



## jkuet21226

First call (Jess):

- 299 + S/H
- Free install w/ dish
- No programming credits
- 100 rebate is not good on this offer

Second call (Victor):

- 649.99 (Up front on Credit Card) + S/H
- Free install w/ dish
- 250 programming credit
- 5/month off of HD package
- 100 rebate is good on offer


As soon as I can get someone to to give me the 299 price paid on the bill and ANY programming credits I'll take the plunge.

The first rep (Jess) said he would notate the 299 price on my account but would also notate that would be the extent of the offer (thanks?!?!) any CSR should give me. When I talked to CSR # 2 (Victor) he said no such notation was in my account. What the heck.


----------



## strob777

Finally, I just called for the second time, got Jeremy, and he gave me the following:

$299 HD-DVR
$100 Rebate
Free 6 MOs. Showtime

Didn't ask for more, was happy with that deal. I too am glad I waited. If I hadn't seen this thread its hard to tell how much longer I would have waited for a HD-DVR. Thanks guys-
Appreciate it.


----------



## gfoulks

I've been a customer for a little over three years. I only have TC and HBO with DTivo. When I called I didn't give some story about coworkers or complained about anything. I simply told the rep that I read on tivocommunity.com that some members were getting a some pretty incredible deals today and that I read it was for "valued customers". I asked... What is a valued customer? She paused as she pulled up my account and said.... "Well your a valued customer what do you want?" I said I would like to get a similar deal on these HDTivo's and she said this..."

"we have a special offer right now with HDTivo's where we can sell it to you for $299 with a $100 mail in rebate. I'll also offer you half off HD programming for 6 months, free showtime for six months and credit your account your hbo subscription for six months" 

She further said "This is a incredible offer should we complete the deal now?"

I agreed that it was a great offer and said "get er' done!"

So I'm not so sure that your luck of the draw has anything do it with it. I think alot has to do with your attitude and your willingness to work with the rep.


----------



## Morris Herman

gfoulks said:


> So I'm not so sure that your luck of the draw has anything do it with it. I think alot has to do with your attitude and your willingness to work with the rep.


Being polite and just asking what you want without threats is what works.


----------



## FostersBeerGuy

Figured I would chip in...

Bought HR10-250 from D* on 6/30 for $749 including phase III dish, multiswitch, and installation. Received $250 service credit, 6 mos. HD package, and $49 SuperFan (it was later revealed that EVERYONE was getting $49 SuperFan).

Awhile ago, price dropped to $499 (as I understand it). I called back and asked if an adjustment could be made due to the price drop and received a $20 discount each month for 6 months (I subscribe to TC Premier, most sports packages, 9 years with D*).

When I read about the drop to $299, I called back and was flatly told no dice on any sort of adjustment. Called again a few minutes later and was told that the $299 price was for the NON-TIVO box (just a basic HD box). But due to my "misinformation" he then offered me an instant $100 credit. I have now pressed my luck too far and will not call back even if they start giving the HD Tivo away!

Good luck everyone,

FBG


----------



## Arbys_Night

Woooo hoooo!!!!

Just got off the phone with customer retention. 1st call too. Here's my deal:

$299 HD10-250 DirecTivo
$14.95 Handling fee
$xx.xx Tax
Full install including 18x20 dish and 5x8 multiswitch
$-100 rebate that will show up on my bill
$-100 mail in rebate (not sure about this one)
$-5/mo off Total Choice for 6 months (already had Total Choice)
$-5/mo off HD Package for 6 months
$-10/mo off HBO (already had HBO)
$-12/mo (free) Showtime for 6 months
2 year service contract required

You do the math on the total savings. I'm thrilled.

My advice to others seeking this offer:
1. Do your homework. You should research Dish Network and your local cable company for their offers. In fact, they may be better than what Directv can offer so why not switch to them in any case? For me, the only advantage Directv has over cable is the ability to record two channels at once.
2. Be polite. Explain how the competition (cable in my case) was an attractive alternative. Let them sell you why Directv is better. Hear them out and they'll hear you out.
3. Explain the differences between Directv and cable to them. I explained that I could get HD DVR from my cable company with all the movie channels for about what I was paying Directv now, but only getting HBO. They want your business, you just have to give them a reason to match/beat the competition.


----------



## Arggg

Regarding the recent HD offers... I would just like to say how disgusted I am that some people will go to such lengths and lie almost uncontrollably to receive a "good deal" from DirecTV. This not only dissrespects the company and its representatives whom you're speaking with, but also goes to show a persons true character - low and cheap. I would in turn like to thank the many people out there who don't abuse the system and realize that politness and honesty will carry you further than you might think.


----------



## ericblair84

I was polite when I called--SYLVIA told me I was the victim of internet misinformation when I got through explaining what I was asking about. It was her attitude that upset me. I've gotten good deals from Directv before, but also have given them plenty of money over the years.

BL


----------



## kturcotte

I didn't lie, or bring up the words cable, Dish Network, or cancel at all. I just stated that I read on the internet that some people were getting HD DVRs for really cheap, and was offered 2 prices-$499, or $299 (Guess which one I picked lol).


----------



## Phil T

I agree about being polite!

When I called I mentioned I had a two year anniversary coming up and had herd about a special deal. The CSR said what deal did you here about? I told her $299 plus credits to make the HD DVR almost free. I asked her if I qualified.

She offered $299 plus shipping and handling, $100 programming credit and $100 rebate.
I said that is not free. She then offered the $5.00 off TC+,$5.00 off HD pack, 6 months free Showtime and to wave the shipping and handling. 

I quit and took the offer at that point. When she was writing up the order she said that you basically can get anything you ask for!

I have TC+, and the HD pack only. I am on credit card auto pay. I have 2 SD DirecTivos and a Samsung 360. This will allow me to retire one of the Tivos and the Samsung and save $5.00 per month.

I am very happy with the retention deals from DirecTV. I had Dish for 6 years and never got any simular equipment or programming deals. I will stay with DirecTV as long as they continue to offer these type of deals.


----------



## JWG

Arggg said:


> Regarding the recent HD offers... I would just like to say how disgusted I am that some people will go to such lengths and lie almost uncontrollably to receive a "good deal" from DirecTV. This not only dissrespects the company and its representatives whom you're speaking with, but also goes to show a persons true character - low and cheap. I would in turn like to thank the many people out there who don't abuse the system and realize that politness and honesty will carry you further than you might think.


I don't think most people are lying or "cheating" this time around. I read this thread, called and said: "I hear there's a deal for current customers, HD TiVO for $299?" The CSR said "Yes, are you interested?" My response was, "Well, a few weeks ago I was told I could get a $150 equipment credit if I purchased, is that still valid?" She again said "Yes.". My response, "... and the rebate?" with her saying, "You would qualify for the rebate as well."

So I purchased. Didn't lie, didn't threaten to leave, didn't mention any other deals, didn't say I was owed anything, didn't offer a sob story about paying this or that... very nice CSR, wish I would have asked her name.

I'm a TC subscriber (no extras) and get ST each year. That's it. I canceled TC+ after the last price increase deciding VH1-Classis and Boomerang weren't worth it.

We did have a good laugh over her not being able to get my phone number right, I must have repeated it 5 times, maybe she just was in a good mood. Who knows. Who cares. Truth is, I feel about this as I do my co-workers. There are people who get paid more than me who probably shouldn't... but good for them for negotiating the better deal. Shame on me for not.

Oh, for those wondering about account status to get the deal, as I mentioned:
TC only
ST each year
1 HDVR2 (Hughes) activated on account
1 R10 activated on account (just got free with equipment credit 3 weeks ago)
1 Pioneer 5500 no long activated
Have been a customer since 8/2003 (2 years)

3 weeks ago received:
R10 free with credit and free installation (no shipping) with a 1 yr. contract.

2-3 months ago received:
Showtime free for 6 months and $5 off my bill for 6 months (this was in response to my inquiring about a billing change in the middle of my yearly agreement).

I think it really depends on the CSR, their mood, and your conversation. Getting them to laugh or making some small talk certainly seemed to help today.


----------



## bidger

ericblair84 said:


> I was polite when I called--SYLVIA told me I was the victim of internet misinformation when I got through explaining what I was asking about. It was her attitude that upset me. I've gotten good deals from Directv before, but also have given them plenty of money over the years.
> 
> BL


 The thing is Sylvia wasn't your last resort. If you're told no, say "Good Night" and hang up. Decide if you want to call right back or wait, but either way try again. Keep trying until you find a CSR who is aware of the deal. It's unfortunate, but you have to be prepared to play the game.


----------



## murphie

Called retention and got lucky. I told them that I felt taken that I purchased the HD DVR last month before the price drop. I said that I read online that they were now going for $299 - $100 rebate. I asked if there was anything they could do for me. The women they said that she could give me a $200 credit. I said thanks and it is now on my account. Give them a call you may just get lucky like me.


----------



## murphie

Oh, by the way, I did not bring up the BB coupon, nor was I asked about it. I was also given the $250.00 retention credit and all of those programming deals less than a month ago as well. Needless to say I am a happy customer today! :up:


----------



## cmeinck

I called and was honest. I said, "I just paid $599 from Best Buy and I hear folks are getting it for $299". He said that's a special offer and some people qualified. He said I qualified and that it was up to me if I returned to BB. He then said he would note my account and that I shouldn't have a problem getting the $299 deal. I asked if I could get it tonight and sure enough. Yet another HD Tivo is coming for $299 with $100 MIR. He mentioned it comes with a 2 year committment. I gladly accepted. He mentioned that you're allowed (1) $100 MIR per year and wasn't sure if the BB rebate was different from the D* rebate. If I were able to get the BB rebate, then I'd probably considering keeping both.

Anyone know if the D* rebate is different from the BB rebate?

Thanks.
Chris


----------



## DinoT

For those folks that are using different addresses......

I am in the same boat. I live outside of Baltimore and use my mothers address (a few miles south of me) in order to get Wash DC locals. (If I were a few miles further south I would qualify for DC locals.....cable company offers both locals)

Anyways.....I have done this numerous times. Usually I call up to get whatever receiver special they are running. I have the rep change my address to my real address and they "schedule" the install. After I am done with the call, I call back and have the next rep change my address back to mom's address. I am 3-1 with this technique. One time though the installer showed up at mom's, while I am waiting for him a tmy house. Mom calls me up and says that there is a DirecTV guy at the door to do an install. I have her hand him the phone. I explain that I have just moved and setup the equipment myself. I ask him to leave the receiver with mom and I would install it. He was more than happy to not have to do an install. (Even if they came to my home, I would never allow them to touch any of my equipment. I am anal like that)

Worst case scenario. I change my address and leave it setup to my real address. I can easily get all the DC locals via my OTA antenna for my HDTV's. When they deliver it I will call back to change my address. I could live with Baltimore locals for a few days on my SD Tivo.

Oh and for those that are trying to nickel and dime DTV for every possible discount.....I have 2 HDTivo's that I bought upon release for $1000/each. Ouch....

Oh well I have 3 more HDTV's with regular HD tuners on them.....maybe I'll jump on this deal.


----------



## Arggg

You do realize this is illegal and against FCC regulations, right? You also realize the penalties associated with this lie?


----------



## CTLesq

First, thank you and everyone else who tried to help me out by responding.



jcricket said:


> Some credit card companies have price protection. Have you tried that route?


Welcome to the first purchase in YEARS I didn't make on AmEx.

I am SO annoyed.



jcricket said:


> Other companies (including some online ones) have a no-hassle return policy. Not sure if that helps.


I don't know that in good faith I could do that to the vendor. I have vonage and they were good enough to help me out by initializing the unit over a "real" phone line. They helped me out.



jcricket said:


> I would also second what people here say about calling retention. Mine was nearly 3 months ago, so I didn't feel like I'd have as much luck, but you might (being so close)


You think? Even after they gave me 250?


----------



## sda3

I called D* today and got the deal with no hassle at all. All I told them was that I had the HD package for a year and just recently canceled it because I didn't use my D* HD tuner that much because I missed having the Tivo functions. My living room I have a DSR-704 and Samsung sir-ts360. I told her that I had been considering buying a HD Tivo and was wondering if there were any offers on it. She told me that I was a valued customer and that I could get it for $299 and a $100 rebate. She told me that it was better than their employee discount was. Then I asked her which call center she was in because i live in Salt Lake city and one of their centers is here and one in Boise. She was in Boise and we talked about BSU and Salt Lake a little while she put the deal through. I asked her if their were any programming credits available and she said that she could give me the HD pkg for $5 off for 6 months, free showtime and HBO for 6 months at $2 a month. So i said sure, she also told me that they would do a free install and relocate my 704 to my bedroom and run a second line. So to sum it up...

$299 HR10-250
-$100 rebate
$0 showtime (6 months) I have been getting it free for 3 months from an anniversary promo
$2 HBO (6 months)
-$5 HD pkg (6 months)

For your info, Ive only been a subscriber for 15 months with TC+ and I had the HD pgk till last week. I have 3 recievers, a SD Tivo, an HD, and a SD box. My bill with the HD pkg was about $70. So I am pretty mainstream. Just be nice and and have a good conversation and they will help you out, thanks to the CSR - Lisa.


----------



## topcats69

can you make payments on your bill like 50/mo ?? or pay all at once??


----------



## nodeal

"I think alot has to do with your attitude and your willingness to work with the rep. "

"Being polite and just asking what you want without threats is what works."

"Be polite."

"I agree about being polite!"

"If you're told no, say "Good Night" and hang up."

Ok, there are a bunch of bad customer support sympathizers out there blaming the deal seekers for the bad results. This upsets me more than my experience with Directv today.

Yes, I cancelled my entire service over this.

No, I was not rude. Three phone calls, first two perfectly friendly, jovial, and appreciative. I just reached reps who apparenetly had no clue the first two tries. Not necessarily their fault. Completely dismissing Directv for this obliviousness is, however, pathetic. My fatefull third call started no different than the first two, I was spinning the wheel again. Quite frankly, could have cared less whether this deal had ever been available, was interested, but was not a big deal whether I could get it or not. In fact, would rather I had never tried and still had service tonight.

Sure, you will allways catch more flies with honey, but one should not not have to suck up to get a common deal. We are paying customers and should not have to suck up for a deal, its either available or not. There is a distinction between being polite, being professional, and kissing anothers back side. In this scenario, polite or professional should be more than sufficient. Professional on our side is more than has been experienced by everyone in this thread from the Directv side, as it has taken more than one call on average to get this promotion in any flavor. If anyone should be kissing butt, it is the "customer retention" staff.

It has been said again and again here without any criticism, keep trying till you find someone who is aware of the $300 plus $100 rebate deal. I found one, and would have been content, not happy, but content with the $200 deal and taken it. 

Simple fact of the matter, just as there are reps who are unaware of the promotion, there are reps who are even worse than unaware. They are positively rude and pathetic. Mine knew of the deal, but from the very first sentence after "How can I help you?" was rude, defensive, personal, and lied about well known facts.

I had a customer service rep, a "customer retention" rep no less, who took it personaly that anyone would dare ask about a discount beyond the mail in rebate. A customer retention rep who took great satisfaction in cancelling my account. Pretty much the exact antithesis of her job description.

If your trying or thinking about trying, go for it. Just talked two friends into trying it even after my experience. I wish the best for you.

I am not encouraging anyone to cancel their subscriptions. I am simply stating the fact that I had an extremely rude, defensive, and abusive customer service rep, that regardless of the situation would mandate nothing less than my cancellation. Hanging up and trying the next rep is accepting and dismissing of totally inappropriate behavior of a company employee of whom I am paying good money for service. Doing anything else would be a disservice to everyone on this forum, as it only encourages more of the same. 

Stop putting up with incompetence, you will only get more of the same.

Quit the apologizing for Directv and blame the customer BS. At least one rep is grossly incompetent and deserves whatever she gets as a result. Your mileage may, and probably will, vary.

Those of us who have had to resort to the extreme should be getting praise not criticism. If your next deal goes smoother, it is us you can thank, the ones with a spine to take a stand against pathetic service.

Good luck. Hang up on anyone who says "Hello, this is Elizabeth". Don't accept outwardly hostile service. Enjoy your new toys. And stop trying to blame the customer for worse than crappy service.


/soap box mode off/


----------



## jlib

I'll bet if you called back and tell them you had a customer service experience that was so bad it caused you to cancel your service they would set you back up as if nothing happened and give you the deal to boot.

I can't seem to get the $100/$150 instant programming credit no matter what I try. I think you have to have had that indicated on your account from the last promotion when they did have that credit. It is not worth a 2 year commitment for me unless it is essentially free since I don't want to swap to the non-TiVo and I don't even have an HDTV yet. Funny how even though it is almost free, the fact that I couldn't "sport grind" another $100 out of them demotivated me to go for it. I'm probably following TiVo to Comcast (new fiber infrastructure in my neighborhood) anyway so best to be unburdened. 

But anyone can get the $299 - $100MIR + various programing credits with absolutely no problem (assuming you have a stable history). Just ask for it. You don't have to fabricate anything. Also, the price and MIR are good till end of December or until product is exhausted so no rush. It is a great deal even at $199.


----------



## rickmccamy

Ok, up late working on a design, then started reading this thread. Called retention at around 3:15 pdt , got Dana, "Yes I can offer you a HDTIvo for $549 with a $100 MIR". " You don't show a $299 deal?" "No, those people must be buying it a another online site". Thank You Bye. Called back 5 minutes later got Tim, "Yes we have quite a deal going, $299 with a $100 MIR", any other goodies, I asked greedily?, No just the HD tivo for $200. I decided that I was breaking one of my rules that involve not buying things at three in the morning and I would sleep on it. Good Night.

Of course I am getting Sunday Ticket for $58....


----------



## johnzonie

Hi,

Just a quick not to thank all who contributed to the early warning on the price drop. I had ordered the HR10-350 through an outside company for $579 but it had not been delivered yet. Yesterday, Retention said to refuse the delivery, which I did. I then got a $215 credit, the $100 rebate and 6 mo. of HD at $5.99. The install is scheduled for tomorrow morning.

Thanks again!


----------



## Philly Bill

jlib said:


> I wonder if the quality of the deal has to do with what ones monthly bill is. Are the winners dropping a C-note every month? It would be interesting to see the correlation if there is one.


Isn't EVERYONE dropping a C-note everymonth?? LOL LOL!!!

I WISH it only averaged out to a C-note a month!


----------



## gfoulks

nope - $65 a month is about what I average.


----------



## billbillw

Philly Bill said:


> Isn't EVERYONE dropping a C-note everymonth?? LOL LOL!!!
> 
> I WISH it only averaged out to a C-note a month!


Nope, my bill was $56 (with Bellsouth $10 discount) each month. For the next 6 months, it will be $47 due to discounts.


----------



## cheesesteak

I've got an extra hoop to jump through. I live in an apartment building and apparently have to go through the company that building management deals with in order to buy the dvr. The online operator was blocked from selling directly to me because I live in a "multiple domestic unit". She suggested I try online but their online equipment purchasing pages are so bleeped up, I just bounced back and forth between the same two pages. Now all I have to do is remember the name of the Directv installer and make sure they can get me the same $299 + $100 rebate deal.


----------



## sjberra

It works, just got one for 14.95 + tax installed with OTA antenna


----------



## Mr. Roboto

Long time lurker, first time poster. I need some clarification on this deal. Are people getting HD DirecTivo DVRs or just HD receivers for $299?


----------



## gfoulks

Hd-dvr


----------



## qposner

Thanks to everyone for making this offer known. I was going to go to Comcast for HD. I called DTV last night and will be getting an HD Tivo + OTA for $99. They are charging me $349 and then giving me a $150 service credit and $100 mail in rebate. I am also getting $10/mo off of HBO for 12 mo, $5 mo off of HD package for 6 mo, and $5/mo off of TC+ for 6 mo. I have been a customer for 2.5 years. They now have me me for 2 more years but that is fine with me. I am happy with DTV and this deal.


----------



## Mr. Roboto

That's what I thought. I called Retention and spoke to a rep. who proceeded to tell me the only deal was $299 for HD receivers. I have been a DTV customer for 5 years with the avg. monthly being $80 plus Sunday Ticket every year. I am currently under no commitment and have never asked for any incentives in the past. Also, I have never been late with a payment. 

That being said, I called asking for any HD DVR deals for current subscribers. The rep tells me the cost is $649 - $100 rebate = $549. I tell him I hear of a $299 deal on the internet and he tells me that is false information. He further tells me any website dispensing false information will be shut down. 

I'm debating whether I should call again tonight. If this were you, what would you do next?


----------



## dmiraclejr

Another success story. Called and talked to the lovely Chris in retention. I told her I was interested in the high definition dvr deal some people were getting. She said yes D*tv has a $299 deal going on with $100 mail in rebate..... was I interested in that. I said sure but these people I had spoken of had also gotten $100 in programming credits on top of all that. She said she would look to see if I was eligible. She said I was and left the line for a minute or so to sign me up. When she came back she said that she actually saw that I was eligible for a $200 credit (not programming but off the hardware) and that with the $100 rebate it would be free. I said thanks and she said the installer would be there Sunday. I also asked I needed a new multiswitch (adding the HDTivo to 2-Dtivos) if it was included. She said that it would be as part of the installation. I said great and hung up. So to lay out the deal: 

$299 HDTivo 
-$200 Hardware Credit 
-$100 Mail in rebate 

Net of +$1 

Since shipping and handling and tax was not mentioned I have the sneaking suspicion that I may be on the hook for that. You won't hear any complaints from my end though.


----------



## Kevin L

Mr. Roboto said:


> That's what I thought. I called Retention and spoke to a rep. who proceeded to tell me the only deal was $299 for HD receivers. I have been a DTV customer for 5 years with the avg. monthly being $80 plus Sunday Ticket every year. I am currently under no commitment and have never asked for any incentives in the past. Also, I have never been late with a payment.
> 
> That being said, I called asking for any HD DVR deals for current subscribers. The rep tells me the cost is $649 - $100 rebate = $549. I tell him I hear of a $299 deal on the internet and he tells me that is false information. He further tells me any website dispensing false information will be shut down.
> 
> I'm debating whether I should call again tonight. If this were you, what would you do next?


Call again tonight.

And I'm sure the mods here are really worried that a DirecTV CSR is going to shut them down.


----------



## gfoulks

I would like to hear from someone who is in the know... Why are some getting this offer and others not? Why are these reps not on the same page? I'm reading about how all of these people are getting turned down, threated to shutdown websites who talk about such an offer, etc.... Then some of us (me included) call, have a nice conversation, ask for the deal and are granted and off the phone in just a few minutes.

I would understand that if a criteria was used for the offer and if you didn't meet the criteria then tough luck... But it appears that there is no criteria being used at all.

Very confusing indeed....


----------



## Charlutz

I just took the plunge. This was my fourth call. I was denied twice, then told $299 on my third call. Today I was told $299, free install, pay shipping. What sealed it was the $100 rebate. Originally I was told I couldn't use it because I just used it for an SD Tivo last week. I also committed for 2 years last week. Today I was told three times that the rebate would apply to the HD Tivo as well because it was a different piece of equipment from the SD, so I could get a second rebate. I asked a couple times for equipment and programming credits but was denied. I've had D* for just under a year and get the NFL, two premium channel sets and total choice plus. $215 total for me was good enough even though others are getting better deals.

I didn't threaten anything. Just asked what the prices were. Same as everytime I called.


----------



## wgeclipse

I have not called yet, but thinking about taking the plunge. Just a couple of questions....

1. Do they charge the 299.00 to your monthly bill or is payment due upfront?

2. I already have a oval dish with a 4x8 multiswitch with only one outlet left. The problem is that the multiswitch/dish is located on the opposite side of a two story house. Will Directv install & allow me to use a second dish?


----------



## gfoulks

1) I had to pay on a credit card... They wouldn't allow me to have it billed to my account. Some have...

2) Maybe... The official line I've gotten from D* is they will install the hardware required to get your device working. Does that mean they will do an additional dish or upgrade a multiswitch? Ask the installer when s/he arrives.


----------



## qposner

My charges are going onto my bill. No upfront costs.


----------



## wallyj

On the phone with D* right now and am getting the $299 less $100 rebate!


----------



## Kevin L

wgeclipse said:


> I have not called yet, but thinking about taking the plunge. Just a couple of questions....
> 
> 1. Do they charge the 299.00 to your monthly bill or is payment due upfront?
> 
> 2. I already have a oval dish with a 4x8 multiswitch with only one outlet left. The problem is that the multiswitch/dish is located on the opposite side of a two story house. Will Directv install & allow me to use a second dish?


1. It depends on your credit/payment history with DirecTV. The rep I had said it may have to be paid be credit card instead of added to the bill. She then checked my record and said no problem, it will go right on my bill. It is due in full in my next bill, though, so I didn't really care whether it was pay up front or put on the bill.

2. The installation includes any needed antenna and multiswitch, as well as up to 150' of cable. I don't know if they'll mount another dish if there's one installed already.

Take the plunge. If you have HDTV, you won't be sorry. Good luck.


----------



## woodlecj

Just got the deal.
I talked to two CSR's nicely and they both started at the $649-100 deal; I said can you do better than that and they said let me check and came back with the $299-100 deal. The first one wouldn't budge on any other programming credits; that's why I called again.

Ken gave me:
$299-100
Super Fan package = free
6 months of $5 off my existing $10.99 HD package

I said I didn't need the dish or installation, but they are sending it out by way of an installer tomorrow.
I checked my online account for the credits (which were already there!), and there was the $14.95 S&H charge. I called back and told her that they were not mailing it out to me and if I would have the normal full installation, they wouldn't charge me for that. She waived it.

Thanks for all the deals guys.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

johnzonie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday, Retention said to refuse the delivery, which I did.


So, you purchased a product from a Company other than DirecTV. DirecTV told you to refuse delivery of the product. And you did so? I hope you are at least calling up the company that shipped you the product and volunteering to cover their shipping costs.


----------



## Rob G.

$299
-$100 MIR
-$100 Instant Credit
-$5/6 mos Credit for HDNet
-$20/6 mos for Total Choice Premiere
Free Shipping & Handling


----------



## BillyT2002

All it takes to get a similar deal whether you are a new customer or an existing customer is a willingness to be firm in what you want, to let the CSR know that you are aware other customers are getting similar deals and a willingness to call retention back until you talk with someone who is willing to work with you for what you want.

IMO, the more people who call and get an HR10-250 the better. Not only should you try to get a deal for yourself, but let your friends and family know about it too and let them know that persistence will pay off. Give them the retention phone number and tell them to go get their deal.

In reality this is good for DirecTV because their customer count and high-definition DVR customer counts will rise. This is also good for the rest of us because people who get the HR10-250 will get a high-definition DVR with TIVO software in it. When the NDS high-definition DVR comes out, maybe it will be held to a higher standard as a result.

So, call in people and get your deal.


----------



## thedssguy2000

For all of you getting an OTA installation included in this deal....

Is it just a set top indoor OTA antenna? If this is actual outdoor OTA antenna? Does the installer actually go up on your roof and do all the cutting/sealing/cable running?

I can't imagine they do all of that as that would cost a couple hundred bucks to get done on its own. I am just curious what exactly they are offering then.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

thedssguy2000 said:


> For all of you getting an OTA installation included in this deal....
> 
> Is it just a set top indoor OTA antenna? If this is actual outdoor OTA antenna? Does the installer actually go up on your roof and do all the cutting/sealing/cable running?
> 
> I can't imagine they do all of that as that would cost a couple hundred bucks to get done on its own. I am just curious what exactly they are offering then.


They install an outdoor antenna and run the extra line. As far as quality of the install, YMMW.


----------



## Outlaw Z

What antenna is it thou?

I have a call pending to the installation people but they haven't call me back yet.


----------



## NjOlds

Posted somewhere else here in tivocommunity; it wouldn't let me link to it because I have less than 5 POSTS....Sorry!  

I just got off the phone and explained to the rep. that I called last week about an HD-TiVo with Installation and that it was too expensive at $755 and change. I also told her that one of my buddies at work just got a deal for the same thing at $299 and if I could take advantage of the same. She paused for a couple of seconds and said YES they recently started the deal this week and YES I was eligible for the discount. Thanks everyone!!!

TIVO HR10-250 $299
OTA & Install $49.99
$100 Rebate
$20 discount for 6 months on programming (Para Todos OPCION PREMIER)

P.S. She mentioned they were very busy because they are being flooded with calls regarding this deal. Good LUCK everyone and Thanks again!


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Outlaw Z said:


> What antenna is it thou?
> 
> I have a call pending to the installation people but they haven't call me back yet.


I don't think they make a promise on which antenna gets installed. I believe a lot of people have reported getting a lower-end Channelmaster that is good to about 25 miles or so. If you are farther I think they just tell you you can't get OTA, which isn't true, but I think they are only willing to install a certain antenna.

Do a search. There is a lot of discussion here on the OTA install from DirecTV.


----------



## NjOlds

Outlaw Z said:


> What antenna is it thou?
> 
> I have a call pending to the installation people but they haven't call me back yet.


I asked my rep. and she said it could be the clip on that goes around the dish or a small wing type OTA.


----------



## gfoulks

Outlaw Z said:


> What antenna is it thou?
> 
> I have a call pending to the installation people but they haven't call me back yet.


Your installer will put up an antenna that is appropiate for your area.


----------



## Bananfish

gfoulks said:


> Your installer will put up an antenna that is appropiate for your area.


Or not. In my case, not.

They installed a Winegard MS-2000 powered omnidirectional antenna for me. In the Bay Area, omnidirectional antennas are *not* recommended or appropriate. I get a lot of Spanish stations from random places that are 25 miles and farther away, but no CBS, Fox or ABC, which are transmitted from only 19 miles away by a transmitter to which I have great line-of-sight.


----------



## gfoulks

then you should not have signed the paper saying that the install was done to your satisfaction... Surely you didn't just let the installer leave without first checking that everything worked the way you wanted it to?...


----------



## kturcotte

gfoulks said:


> Your installer will put up an antenna that is appropiate for your area.


What about those of us in deep fringe areas? antennaweb.org says I need a Large Directional with Pre-amp.
Also, are they installing UHF only antennas? I have one digital channel that broadcasts in VHF.


----------



## gfoulks

I was told by my last installer and by D* that they will install the equipment you need to get you the signal to your device. Your installer should be installing an appropriate antenna for your area.... If they are not then I would not approve the install and insist they do it correctly. That's part of the deal.


----------



## jcricket

CTLesq said:


> First, thank you and everyone else who tried to help me out by responding.
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't know that in good faith I could do that to the vendor. I have vonage and they were good enough to help me out by initializing the unit over a "real" phone line. They helped me out.
> 
> ...
> 
> You think? Even after they gave me 250?


As far as returning it to the vendor, if it's less than 30 days, don't feel too bad. That's one of the reasons places have a no-hassle return policy. You could also mention it to them, and they might even give you a credit. I've had some luck with this (usually at bigger retailers).

And you never know with Customer Retention. I think it's always reasonable to ask, and it's reasonable for them to decline. You are not beholden (in the long term) to DirecTV, and they don't exist without their customers. If they make unprofitable deals, it will show in the long-term, but as long as you're not cheating them (i.e. stealing service, lying to get a credit, etc.) what you're doing is totally fine.


----------



## askewed

Thanks to everyone here!

I read this and got a friend the deal. $299 - $100 - Showtime/HBO - $5 HD...

I got The Showtime/HBO, HD stiff for myself while I was on the phone.

The gab really is a gift!


----------



## djturner

How does the 2 year commitment play in here with Direct dropping Tivo? Wont these units need to be replaced in a few months? Wont you miss all the Tivo software? Will they be replaced?


----------



## gfoulks

these units will be supported for many many months to come.... No need to worry.


----------



## tall1

SpankyInChicago said:


> So, you purchased a product from a Company other than DirecTV. DirecTV told you to refuse delivery of the product. And you did so? I hope you are at least calling up the company that shipped you the product and volunteering to cover their shipping costs.


He will be billed shipping and possibly a restocking fee. That is SOP for eTailers. I have been told by eTailers (e.g. Amazon) to refuse shipment when I have made an order error.


----------



## davsherm

Called customer retention and asked if there were any specials on the HD-DVRs and they offered the following:
HR10-250 - $299.00
Instant credit - $50.00
Programming credits - $150.00
Free dish (?)

I did not have to threaten or mention leaving, I just asked what specials or programming credits I qualified for. I am scheduled for install on Thursday.


----------



## K_cin

Well I just gave it a whirl and here was what I was able to haggle for:

$299
6 month free showtime
100 mail in rebate
Free install

So not as good as a deal as some others have been able to get, but it is a fair enough deal for me. I should be able to get 50-100 on ebay for my current hi-def receiver so that helps out also. The guy I talked to said he could not give the Superfan package or any further cash credit to my account. Oh well, I figured when it is all said and done I am getting a HD tivo for about $100-$150 dollars so I can live with that. Although I may give it a try to call back in for a credit


----------



## bluepigs

I just got my hd dvr from directv and got it for 299 and then got showtime free for six months. Got hbo for $2.00 a month for 6 months and got $5.00 off a month for the hd package for six months. Then I got a service credit of $250.00 and I still get the $100.00 rebate for the hd dvr.


----------



## brj8826

I have a triple LNB dish and an OTA antenna already setup. My antenna does not work as well as I would like though.

I scheduled install without asking for an OTA antenna. Do the install guys carry extras in their trucks? If so, could have him try to install one and pay for it if it works?


----------



## K_cin

djturner said:


> How does the 2 year commitment play in here with Direct dropping Tivo? Wont these units need to be replaced in a few months? Wont you miss all the Tivo software? Will they be replaced?


The current HD DVR will not be replaced for quite some time. They will not "need" to replace these units until all of their programing is broadcasted in Mpg4. At first only the local HD channels will be in mpeg4. They are not going to replace all MPG2 receivers at that time. When HD locals are available in your area they will then either replace your unit or say that you need to upgrade your own equipment if you want HD locals since you still will be able to receive everything except for HD locals on your MPG2 DVR. Direct TV has not promised anyone that they will get HD locals through them so they technically won't have to switch our boxes until other programming is in MPG4. However based on everything you read on this forum I am betting the squeaky wheels will get good deals! Once Local channels are available in HD I will have absolutely no complaints about Direct TV or Sunday Ticket/Superfan.


----------



## PAP

Guys, is it true that you have to pay $5/mo for the DVR "service" plus $5 per receiver on this unit? I've got lifetime on my 2 direcTivos and hate to have that extra $5/mo racking up forever.

Is this negotiable? First time I called I was told $299-$100 rebate - $5/mo service for 6 mo but that the charge per DVR was new policy and they weren't honoring lifetime directTivo anymore.


----------



## thedssguy2000

Hmm... well the way DirecTV charges for DVR service now, is they add a 5 dollar a month charge to your account for as many DVR's as you have.

Sounds like you might not be able to avoid having to pay now, since your lifetime agreement doesn't cover a new unit.

Maybe you can "transfer" lifetime Tivo service to the new unit because the old one "died" ?


----------



## bidger

thedssguy2000 said:


> Sounds like you might not be able to avoid having to pay now, since your lifetime agreement doesn't cover a new unit.


 D-TiVo Lifetime Service is tied to the account, unlike the standalone TiVo where Lifetime is tied to the unit.


----------



## techiegirl

We have a lifetime Tivo as well and it's for the life of your account with DirecTV, not of the machine. They tried to convince us last night that we had to pay an extra $5.99 Tivo charge and after arguing with them for a hour and being transferred to somebody else, they agreed that we do not have to pay the $5.99 Tivo charge. 

We've been through this argument with DirecTV many times before and every time we change any subscription stuff, they try to add the monthly fee in. If you have any problems, ask to speak to a Tivo specialist.


----------



## packerfan

The first rep knew of the deal, but wasn't willing to give me any programming discounts. He said that they weren't allowed to do that and anyone who was giving those out was going to get into trouble. The second rep hadn't heard of the deal, so I gave up on him. The third guy gave me the unit for 299 w/ $100 rebate. 6 mo free showtime, 6 mo hbo for $2, $5 off tc plus for 6 months, and $5 off hd package for 6 months. I also had to purchase an ota antenna for $50. They will be out next tuesday to install. Can't wait!


----------



## AbMagFab

First try - $649 - $100 rebate. 

Lame. 

Pushed on him - been a customer since 1997, platinum package forever, no current commitment -- the result? Nada. He kept telling me that cable sucked, and I wouldn't leave.

Trying again.


----------



## Johnnie_Miami

Arggg said:


> Regarding the recent HD offers... I would just like to say how disgusted I am that some people will go to such lengths and lie almost uncontrollably to receive a "good deal" from DirecTV. This not only dissrespects the company and its representatives whom you're speaking with, but also goes to show a persons true character - low and cheap. I would in turn like to thank the many people out there who don't abuse the system and realize that politness and honesty will carry you further than you might think.


The fact of the matter is that its complete crap how DTV is selling these units....its almost like buying from a car dealership. Is there one price or not? I would say that its 50-50 whether you get the $299 or the $649 price. Its absolutely ridiculous that a company as big as D* can not get their act together and present one unified selling approach. I can walk into any McDonalds and buy a cheesebuger for the same price....maybe a few cents difference here and there but not multiple of the base price for god's sake.

Its pathetic but if D* is going to play games on pricing the savvy shopper has to also play.


----------



## Mr. Roboto

AbMagFab said:


> First try - $649 - $100 rebate.
> 
> Lame.
> 
> Pushed on him - been a customer since 1997, platinum package forever, no current commitment -- the result? Nada. He kept telling me that cable sucked, and I wouldn't leave.
> 
> Trying again.


Yes, try again. I had the same experience this morning (see my earlier post) and I too have been a long time customer. Sounds like you had the same Rep as I did. I tried again and just got off the phone with the nicest rep you could ask for. 
This is what I got:

TIVO HR10-250 $299
OTA & Install $49.99
$100 Rebate
$100 credit
$5 discount for 6 mos. on TC
$10 discount for 6 mos of HBO
Free SHO for 6 mos.
$5 discount on HD programming for 6 mos.
Free Super Fan

I have nothing to complain about.  
DTV met and exceeded my expectations.


----------



## andreo

I made the call today. I told the rep that a co-worker got a great deal on a HD-Tivo: 
299 for hardware
-100 MIR
-100 account credit
HBO & Showtime for 6 months
-5 HD package

I was told that the co-worker must have had something special going on because he knows of no 299 hardware offers for the HD-Tivo. However I could get a regular DVR for $150.00 if I would like. I told the rep that I'm looking to get either a plasma or LCD for the bedroom (actually true) and what's the point of getting it if I can't display HD. He then offered me a standard HD tuner for $150.00. I told him that I was a bit hooked on the DVR's and since my current bedroom DVR died in the last month a HD DVR would be the logical replacement. We then talked a bit about LCD vs. Plasma. He also offered to give me the programming discounts which I politely turned down.

Second call. Explained to the rep that I just called and was told there was no such deal. I went on to say that I called up my co-worker to tell him he was yanking my chain however my co-worker directed me to a website that had pages and pages going on about people that received the same deal. So did I do something to anger Directv where I can't get this?

The rep told me that he has heard of some websites that were going on about a deal like this and said that he would need to look into it further. He mentioned that he could see that I've been a valued customer since 1996 and that I didn't have any programming commitments at the current time. He then asked me to hold on for a few minutes. 

He came back and said that he could offer me: HD-Tivo for 299, and I was eligable for a $100 MIR. I asked if he could do anything about the programming discounts. He said that he could offer HD service for $5 a month, 6 moths of Showtime free, and any other premium channel for $2 a month. He also offered a antenna which I turned down since it was a roof mount antenna (not good for the apartment that I live in).

So bottom line:
299
-100 MIR
-5 HD programming
6 mos SHO free
6 mos any other channel $2 mo.
I decided that I wouldn't press my luck with the 100 account credit.

I told him he had a deal. I asked if he would be able to ship the receiver to my job. He said that he was unable to do that since a service guy would need to bring the equipment. I then tried to explain that a service call wouldn't be nessasary since there wasn't much brain power involved in screwing in two lines and plugging it into the wall (actually my UPS but why get technical). He said that he would have to have a service guy (or gal) come install the unit. Note: I have "moved" from my original location since setting up the directv service.

So he has noted my account that he made the offer so when I can find free time to be at home I can call back and setup a date. However I've seen other post where people were having the unit shipped to them. So is there any special lines to use to do this or will I need to "move" back to where I can sit at home and wait for the installer (just to tell him, give me my tivo and don't even think about setting foot in the house). Perhaps changing the address on-line will do the trick or do I need to call customer service and have them do it?


----------



## MighTiVo

I currently have:
Monthly Services:
TOTAL CHOICE PLUS ($45.99/month) 
DIRECTV DVR Service ($4.99/month)

Do you have to get the $10.99 HD add on to get this deal?
Can you use a standard def TV to view programming from OTA HD signals (why? I hope the digital signals come in better and I am happy with my standard def 65" wide screen right now)


----------



## AbMagFab

Okay, tried again and got:

$299
-$100 rebate

Since I would have been happy with a $299 HD Tivo, I only tried briefly for the additional $100 credit and HD package discount, and he said he didn't have anything else to offer.

I was extra nice to both folks, so that has little to do with it. The first guy just didn't want to give it up.

Oh yeah, when I asked the first guy, I just asked for what deals they had on an HD Tivo. For the second guy, I jumped right in and said I was looking to get the $299 HD Tivo. He said:

"Okay, no problem. But I have to first read to you the $649-$100 deal. Well, looking at your account there's no need for that. Okay. Let me see here, yeah, customer since 1997, Premier account for, okay, yeah, that's fine."

So it seems they all know about this, but some don't want to go past the $649 deal. Weird.

Anyway, $299 is great, $299-100 is even better. And congrats to all of you who got another $100 credit and more programming credits!


----------



## funbox

In regards to everyone suggesting that you should be polite, I'd kindly like to provide the alternative viewpoint.

I have a miserable life, so as a general rule, I take out my misery on others (CSR's especially... how I loathe them). When I get what seems to be an intelligent or qualified CSR, I hang up and keep trying until I get someone who I know I can belittle. 

So while you people are wasting your time on kindness I got to take out my venom and still get the same deal as all of you. Who's the winner? Me.

*Edit*
I forgot my original question. Does anyone in Philadelphia know what the hell you are supposed to do about Comcast refusing to allow DirecTV to pickup the local Sportsnet signal? I need Sunday Ticket, but I also need Comcast Sportsnet. Its like Comcast and DirecTV are having a war for Philadelphia's sports fans.

*Double Edit*
I don't know why I asked that in this thread, sorry. I waited almost 2 and a half years to make my first post, waiting and practicing, knowing that when I did it would be the perfect post. I should have waited longer.


----------



## dagap

More of the same. First call last night got a lady who said "That is a deal we're offering to SOME of our valued customers." Best she would do is $450 - $100 rebate. "That's a great price for the HDTivo".

Tried again 30 min later and got a guy who immediately said I qualified and processed the the $300 - $100 rebate deal. I'm already getting $5/month credit and didn't pursue any additional discounts.

TC+ package, subscriber since 1997 with a 2-year gap while on cable tv.


----------



## sjberra

funbox said:


> In regards to everyone suggesting that you should be polite, I'd kindly like to provide the alternative viewpoint.
> 
> I have a miserable life, so as a general rule, I take out my misery on others (CSR's especially... how I loathe them). When I get what seems to be an intelligent or qualified CSR, I hang up and keep trying until I get someone who I know I can belittle.
> 
> So while you people are wasting your time on kindness I got to take out my venom and still get the same deal as all of you. Who's the winner? Me.
> 
> *Edit*
> I forgot my original question. Does anyone in Philadelphia know what the hell you are supposed to do about Comcast refusing to allow DirecTV to pickup the local Sportsnet signal? I need Sunday Ticket, but I also need Comcast Sportsnet. Its like Comcast and DirecTV are having a war for Philadelphia's sports fans.
> 
> *Double Edit*
> I don't know why I asked that in this thread, sorry. I waited almost 2 and a half years to make my first post, waiting and practicing, knowing that when I did it would be the perfect post. I should have waited longer.


Hmm, glad I am not a csr that gets you, phone would accidently be dropped a couple of times.....from the 5th floor window

Probbly having a marketing war, about the only way you will get both it appears is that you

1. Subscribe to comcast also
2. Hire a lawyer

if comcast has exclusive rights to the channel then they own it for the term of their contract with Sportsnet


----------



## 2nd2no1

Mr. Roboto said:


> Yes, try again. I had the same experience this morning (see my earlier post) and I too have been a long time customer. Sounds like you had the same Rep as I did. I tried again and just got off the phone with the nicest rep you could ask for.
> This is what I got:
> 
> TIVO HR10-250 $299
> OTA & Install $49.99
> $100 Rebate
> $100 credit
> $5 discount for 6 mos. on TC
> $10 discount for 6 mos of HBO
> Free SHO for 6 mos.
> $5 discount on HD programming for 6 mos.
> Free Super Fan
> 
> I have nothing to complain about.
> DTV met and exceeded my expectations.


Called D* yesterday and got the same thing you did except I didn't want the HBO/SHO and didn't need the OTA, did it all myself. Like you said, nothing to complain about


----------



## Philly Bill

My dad got his deal... pretty much the same as everyone else... then the dude, before saying goodbye, asked if he could do anything else for him. My dad said 'sure, give me some more discounts.. lol'

The guy then said 'ok, I'll give you 20 bucks off a month for 6 months.

Hey, he asked.


----------



## BillyT2002

You're dad sounds like a real card. I like the way he thinks.


----------



## howdy29

I got an ok deal this morning by these standards (great compared to anything from last week or before). I got:

$299 - $100 rebate HD Tivo installed
+S/H
+49.99 for OTA antenna installed
-5/mo for HD programming
-5/mo TC
+2 for HBO & Showtime

The gal, nice lady, knew about the $150 credit but said they couldn't give that any longer. If others keep getting that today I might call back and see if I can get it. Otherwise I will just be happy with the deal I got.


----------



## fredfa

funbox:
It looks to me like you waited close to 3 1/2 years.....


----------



## alexcue

Well this is more of a "Thanks for the heads-up guys" post than a bragging of the special deal that i got. 

Just as a side note to a question that was posed before i drop about a C note a month with my programming and 5 total receivers.

I just called customer retention and said look I'm not trying to threaten to leave you guys or anything, I've read on the internet that some people were getting very good deals on a TiVO HD reciever. She said sure no problem let's look at your account. She just laughed and said "yes, i would say you qualify as a valued customer. You've been with us since 1994." 

$299-$100 rebate
+15 S/H + $1.23 Tax? (don't know what that tax is for)
-5/mo for HD(6 months)
Free new dish & install (i don't have the "C" kit"
All added to my bill

More than happy and i didn't have to go thru any hoops and redials. It was a very simple exercise and my CSR was wonderful.

Thanks guys, i was just about ready to jump on the HD bandwagon and the cheapest B&M i had seen was $549 -$100 rebate. This beats it hands down.


----------



## aindik

Am I behind in my news, or are these 30-40 HD new channels going to be in a format that is not recordable by the HD-TiVo?


----------



## tadrow

Just got in on this! I got a middle-of-the-road deal:

$299 + $14.95 s/h (- $100 rebate)
Free Install (which I don't need, but they insisted on)
6 Mos Free Showtime
6 Mos HBO $2
$5 off TC+

Originally there was no $2 HBO, and $5 off the HD pack. I asked if there was an HBO deal and she mentioned that there was but I'd have to "give up" one of the other credits, so I gave back the $5 off HD. 

Not bad for 10 minutes of work... I was going to pick up an R-15 with the $100 rebate, but this will be much better I think!


----------



## rmassey

> "yes, i would say you qualify as a valued customer. You've been with us since 1994."


Wow, and they didn't offer you $150 - $200 additional credit. I guess this part of the deal is long gone. I tried with four calls and none would budge on this additional HW credit.

Still a good deal, I got the following:

+ $299 HD Tivo (hr10-250) installed (no Tax)
- $100 MI rebate

$14.95 S/H + tax waived on my account
-$5/mo for HD programming
Showtime Free for 6 months

Install is set for tomorrow

Honestly I don't think SHO/HBO are worth a darn, so I only took the free SHO and passed on the $2/mo HBO.

They also bumped my Tivo fee up a dollar from $4.99 to $5.99 for activating a new HD Tivo. Big woop. Overall I lowered my bill by $10/mo with the $5 HD credit and by dropping my seperate HD receiver (RCA DTC 100 - non tivo).


----------



## alexcue

rmassey, it really wasn't that big of a deal to me. I'm willing to pay a fair price for something like this. I know others love the thrill of "closing the deal" much more than me. Had I been offered it I would have take in it, I'm not that much of a dunce, but i wasn't about to try and call back to get another CSR.

What's interesting is she did mention the $5.99 DVR fee but noted that my account said i had lifetime TiVo. Interesting since the last time i added a receiver they took that out and started billing me for it, i had a hell of a time getting it back, since the CSR i spoke to then, a real piece of work, said it didn't exist and that i had paid TiVo not D*. After calling back i got sent to Special projects who fixed it all up but after about 30 total minutes of hassle.

Anyways, she said there would be no additional charge for the DVR other than the normal receiver fee.


----------



## JonCarpenter

alexcue -

The CSR that I just talked to noted the lifetime TiVo on my account and verified that nothing would change on the bill. I spent about 5 additional minutes on hold while she went to get the answer. The nice thing was that *she* noticed it and took the initiative to work it out without me even having to bring it up. FWIW, I talked to 'Lisa'.

I got the same deal that everyone seems to be getting now:
HD-250 - $299
MIR - $100
$5 off TC for a year
$5 off HD package for 6 months.

I was offered both HBO and Showtime free for two months, but declined.

Thanks to this group!

Jon


----------



## Tydaking

Here's what I got last night..

$299.00 HD Directivo
-$100.00 credit on account
-$100.00 Rebate
-$30.00 ($-5.00 credit for 6 months on TC+)
-$30.00 ($-5.00 credit per month on HD Package)



Spoke to retention rep and it took all of 10 minutes to get everything set up. Not sure if I got shipping waived, but if I didn't, might have to call back about that too.


----------



## jcricket

aindik said:


> Am I behind in my news, or are these 30-40 HD new channels going to be in a format that is not recordable by the HD-TiVo?


That is correct. New HD channels (starting with HD Locals) will be transmitted using MPEG4 compression. You will require a new dish and new receiver to receive and/or record the MPEG4 signals. D* will be transitioning their customers to the new dish and receivers (some DVR, some not) over the next two years.

They will not shut off the existing MPEG2 signals until they have completed the transition, but it's doubtful that any additional MPEG2 HD channels (like TNT-HD) will go up.

The new MPEG4 capable DVRs will not have Tivo software.


----------



## ManOfSteele

So, what do you get in that HD package. I assume you still can't get local HD channels via satellite, correct? That's why I've been holding out, since I watch 99% of my television on the major networks. I know I could get HD stations via a separate antenna but I've always thought that seemed like a kludge. A friend of mine did that with his HD Dish system, but he actually has to rotate the antenna to get some of the shows he watches. What a pain...


----------



## keefer37

ManOfSteele said:


> So, what do you get in that HD package. I assume you still can't get local HD channels via satellite, correct? That's why I've been holding out, since I watch 99% of my television on the major networks. I know I could get HD stations via a separate antenna but I've always thought that seemed like a kludge. A friend of mine did that with his HD Dish system, but he actually has to rotate the antenna to get some of the shows he watches. What a pain...


Locals off the air aren't a kludge at all. I get NBC and ABC in HD from DirecTV right now, but they look better OTA from my local affiliates! DirecTV is compressing everything. If you want the best quality, the UHF antenna is crucial and may always be so.


----------



## Cooper

Here's my story. I made 4 calls last night to customer retention.

Call #1: "Yes, we have a deal for $299 for the receiver, or $349 including the OTA antenna. Installation is included. there's a $100 rebate, and I can offer you $5 off your HD package for 6 months. Also, there's a $14.95 shipping charge." - OK, but I decided to roll the dice and try again.

Call #2: "No, there's no deal like that. Remember, those message boards are not officially sanctioned by DirecTV."

Call #3: "No, there's no deal. Sounds great if it were true though!"

Call #4: "Yes, we have that deal. I can also offer you $20 off your Total Choice package for 6 months, and a $150 hardware credit. Oh, and I see you called earlier and were offered $5 off the HD package, I can do that as well."

So, final deal"

$349 (box + OTA)
+$15 (shipping)
-$120 (programming credit)
-$150 (hardware credit)
-$30 (HD package credit)
=====
Net of $65 (I'm happy)

The point of this little story is not the deal I got (thank you, forum members!), but how interesting it is that calls #2 and #3 resulted in complete lies by DTV customer service. Now, DTV lies are nothing new, and I realize the how much I sound like a whiner complaining about the customer service of a company that just gave me an HD TiVo for $65 incl. installation, but... if Rep #4 saw in my account that I had been offered the deal, then doesn't that mean that reps #2 and #3 also had that info at their disposal - AND STILL CHOSE TO LIE TO ME?

It's one thing to lie to someone, it's another thing to lie to someone who knows you're lying to them!

Anyway, it's a happy story in the end, but one that left me a little confused along the way.

Good luck to all, and remember, if at first you don't succeed, try, try, then try again.

Cooper


----------



## Savageone79

I don't really think those poeple were purposefully lying to you. I think that there are different call centers and 1000's of people working and not all of them have the same information and training and it is just luck of the draw which one you get or how much effort they are willing to put into helping you out.


----------



## Sherman67

When I got my deal yesterday, the rep I spoke to told me that not all reps have the authority to offer the deal. Not sure how true it is, but I can see someone whose only worked in the department for a month having a limit on what they can offer compared to someone whose been there a while.


----------



## gfoulks

this is exactly what I've been asking... why is it that some reps appear to be completely clueless to what is going on? I spoke to a rep who told me they never heard of any such deal and that it was all internet misinformation. Then another one tells me.. yes I've processed 6 of these deals already... What gives?

If they are offering the deal based on a weighted system as some have mentioned then the caller is either eligible for the deal or they are not. Why are they making the customer who they claim they want to keep... jump through hoops and at times treated so poorly?


----------



## gfoulks

Savageone79 said:


> I don't really think those poeple were purposefully lying to you. I think that there are different call centers and 1000's of people working and not all of them have the same information and training and it is just luck of the draw which one you get or how much effort they are willing to put into helping you out.


BULL - I do contract work some of the worlds largest call centers even some that operations all over the world. These reps know exactly what is going on because I'm sure they like many other call centers have electronic billboards and call sheets that they refer to when speaking to customers about promotions and current offers.

Something is obviously not right with D*'s call center!


----------



## rmassey

I tried four different CSRs and got the same offer each time. No additional HW credit was offered.


----------



## djchronic

Well Well finally i get on here to see what the hell is driving our call volume at work... and i found it. well just so everyone knows all the blah blah on the new hd dvr offer, yes it is for 299 with a 100$ MIR. But good luck on gettin much straight credit CRG has been having meetings because of you people, i for one know that the only way your gettin anything other than just the 299+100 off is if you have been with dtv for 10+ years, other than thatyour not gettin anything other than 299+100 and hopefully none of you get me on the phone cuz i note the account to not offer anything other than the 299+100 MIR. Everysingle call i take that they say anything about that offer i note the account because i know they they are forum readers. so good luck to everyone, and i don't member who it was that said they got 20$ off total choice, unless is premier you aren't gonna get it 20 is for premier only. anyways if anyone has one questions and wants real answer let me know.


----------



## catfish john

Okay here is what I received today.
Cost $338.00
Less $100.00 MIR
$5.00 off TC for 6 months -$30.00
$10.00 off HBO for 6 months -$60.00
$5.00 off HD package 12 months -$60.00
Free Showtime for 6 months -$60.00
Net cost $28.00


----------



## Cooper

In fairness to that last post - I have been a DTV customer for a long time, and yes, I do have the top TC package, and have for some time.

Cooper

P.S. - This isn't my ONLY issue with DTV customer service, however. I can't even COUNT the number of times I've called, and the rep picks up the phone, but continues their conversation with a co-worker and refuses to acknowledge me. After spending 5 minutes navigating through DTV's archaic phone-menu system, its frustrating (to say the least) to FINALLY get a human on the phone who can't be bothered to do their job.


----------



## lynesjc

djchronic said:


> hopefully none of you get me on the phone cuz i note the account to not offer anything...


This is vaguely trollish. Why would you begrudge someone trying to get a good deal?

I mean, you are aware cable is giving hd dvr's away right?


----------



## Kevin L

Wrong side of the bed this morning, djchronic?


----------



## mcblackman

djchronic said:


> Well Well finally i get on here to see what the hell is driving our call volume at work...


I guess you're not getting "Employee of the Month" are you. :down:

You should be happy your call volume has went up. 
That means more customers!


----------



## alexcue

mcblackman said:


> I guess you're not getting "Employee of the Month" are you. :down:
> 
> You should be happy your call volume has went up.
> That means more customers!


ok, devils advocate here? this is retention, you are already a customer, who in our case is looking for a great deal. How does this mean MORE customers?

Out of all the posts here only one person has actually dropped D* because he felt slighted.


----------



## Charlutz

djchronic said:


> Well Well finally i get on here to see what the hell is driving our call volume at work... and i found it. well just so everyone knows all the blah blah on the new hd dvr offer, yes it is for 299 with a 100$ MIR. But good luck on gettin much straight credit CRG has been having meetings because of you people, i for one know that the only way your gettin anything other than just the 299+100 off is if you have been with dtv for 10+ years, other than thatyour not gettin anything other than 299+100 and hopefully none of you get me on the phone cuz i note the account to not offer anything other than the 299+100 MIR. Everysingle call i take that they say anything about that offer i note the account because i know they they are forum readers. so good luck to everyone, and i don't member who it was that said they got 20$ off total choice, unless is premier you aren't gonna get it 20 is for premier only. anyways if anyone has one questions and wants real answer let me know.


I ordered yesterday and got only the $299 price and $100 rebate. They weren't able to process it at the time because the computers were slow (wonder why) so I called back today. CSR John saw my call from yesterday and processed it. He also gave me $5 off my total choice and $5 off my HD pack for the next 6 months. Guess he missed the meeting you were in that said no more programming credits. He was probably taking a typing or punctuation class while you were learning the finer points of _customer_ service. I also doubt the authenticity of this post. It's not like this is a "secret deal." D* is selling the units for $299 and offering some great deals on top of that. Don't see why anyone should be in a bad mood about it. It's a good thing.


----------



## gfoulks

looks like djchronic has been smoking too much of the chronic! 

I guess this answers my questions why some callers are treated so poorly.... apparently we have some rogue CSR's manning the phones.


----------



## mcblackman

alexcue said:


> ok, devils advocate here? this is retention, you are already a customer, who in our case is looking for a great deal. How does this mean MORE customers?
> 
> Out of all the posts here only one person has actually dropped D* because he felt slighted.


Are they not having to commit for another year or two of service?


----------



## djchronic

ok, we will continue to give programming discounts like 5 off and free hbo that kinda stuff. but we discussed that we are not going to do the straight credit to your account. no i didn't wake up on the wrong side of the bed cuz its my day off. and in certain situations i'm sure that a hardware credit is due. some account do deserve better prices due to longevity. and yes i know that cable is giving hd dvr's away. but thats cable....cable sucks except for internet. and yea i may sound like an A** but there are alot of people on here that realize how you get what you want. i read one post were somebody says they call in screamin and yellin and i know with me and some of my fellow csr's thats not gonna get you anything. if ya call in and are polite with the csr you'll get alot farther than you will the other way. and yes the HD DVR do come with a 2 year commit, as of now that is non negotiable


----------



## SpankyInChicago

djchronic said:


> ok, we will continue to give programming discounts like 5 off and free hbo that kinda stuff. but we discussed that we are not going to do the straight credit to your account. no i didn't wake up on the wrong side of the bed cuz its my day off. and in certain situations i'm sure that a hardware credit is due. some account do deserve better prices due to longevity. and yes i know that cable is giving hd dvr's away. but thats cable....cable sucks except for internet. and yea i may sound like an A** but there are alot of people on here that realize how you get what you want. i read one post were somebody says they call in screamin and yellin and i know with me and some of my fellow csr's thats not gonna get you anything. if ya call in and are polite with the csr you'll get alot farther than you will the other way. and yes the HD DVR do come with a 2 year commit, as of now that is non negotiable


I haven't read any posts that suggest to call in screaming and yelling.

I smell troll.


----------



## gfoulks

so djchronic answer my question if you will. Why is that some CSR's have no idea about this offer? Don't you all work of the same call sheets, have group meetings, post on electronic billboards? If the offer is truly for "valued" customers why does it take some "valued" customers multiple calls to get a csr that will grant the offer? Why are some simply just plain rude when asked about the offer and say to the caller that the offer is a lie? 

You can go through the entire thread and read examples of how some of the members are treated even though they've been with DirecTv for years.


----------



## ericblair84

I dropped NFL Sunday Ticket and all the premium movie channels when I was told the deal was "Internet misinformation." 

Customer since 1995; last bill $167.

And when we get our fiberoptic connection, I'll probably drop the whole service.

BL


----------



## Charlutz

ericblair84 said:


> I dropped NFL Sunday Ticket and all the premium movie channels when I was told the deal was "Internet misinformation."
> 
> Customer since 1995; last bill $167.
> 
> And when we get our fiberoptic connection, I'll probably drop the whole service.


That doesn't make sense to me. Is NFL or the movie channels worth less because they told you something wrong? You must not really have wanted it if you could drop it so easily. Take a deep breath and read some of this thread. For whatever reason, not all of the CSR's either know about the deal or can offer it. You can get the deal just by asking, without threats. If you get turned down, just call back. I called 4 times and got 4 different deals. Yeah, it's a hassle, but when I was first told $649 on my first two calls, I just said no thanks and called back a day later. I don't know why the system works that way, but because I know it does, I don't take it personally. I just call back and get what I want later.


----------



## cmeinck

I'm curious what others would do in my situation. I just bought HD Tivo last week from BB for $599. I received a $250 Activation credit from D*, $2/$2 HBO/Showtime, $5 off HD for 6 months, plus the $100 MIR. Now, I called up after the huge price drop. I was able to schedule a delivery the first week in September and was charged $324 for another HD Tivo. Now, I don't think I'd be able to get both $100 MIR's. I have two HD sets - one has a D* HD receiver and a TIVO box. The other has the HD Tivo.

Should I just return the current box to BB and wait for the new D* box -- or should I keep both. I'm a bit concerned that it's a decent chunk of change for a product that might be outdated in a few months or at a minimum will not be able to record local's in HD (which is huge for me). 

I'm also thinking about going to the darkside and getting a Cablevision HD-DVR for $15 a month.

Any thoughts?


----------



## fredfa

djchronic sounds (at the very best) like a disgruntled cable or E* employee.

I called DirecTV Customer Retention directly-- and the CSR picked up on the second ring. 

The retention rep I spoke to couldn't have been nicer nor thrown much more in the pot as I purchased my second Hd TiVo. It was a most pleasant experience.

(And since the CSR I spoke with said he's been with D* for almost four years, and seemed very baware of all the possible givebacks available (even some I hadn't heard of here) I somehow doubt he missed an secret "screw-the-customer" meetings that djchronic claims DirecTV conducted.)

The fact is that calling Retention and knowing what has been possible for others allows you to gently lead your Retention CSR to where you need to be financially.

But even if you only get the $100 MIR with the $299 HD TiVo, it is a heck of a deal.


----------



## ericblair84

Charlutz said:


> That doesn't make sense to me. Is NFL or the movie channels worth less because they told you something wrong? You must not really have wanted it if you could drop it so easily. Take a deep breath and read some of this thread..


This isn't personal--it's business. I voted with my wallet. I let them know, via their Feedback page, that I'm willing to let at least part of my package go because of CSR roulette. Sunday Ticket is not a necessity to me, true, and I will miss it and the movies. I can assuage that pain by spending the $680 a year on DVDs. D* is going to make less money from me, lose the two-year commitment I would have agreed to, and perhaps lose me altogether. Why? Because now they have competition in my area in a meaningful way. I thought that was what "retention" was supposed to be about.

BL


----------



## jmoak

SpankyInChicago said:


> I smell troll.


Or maybe the competition....


----------



## andbye

When I called on Monday and said I wanted to be considered for the $299 deal and that I no longer had a commitment; I got a very nice retention CSR who said she could not help me and told me all the bad things about Comcast and Dish. Then said the best she could do was $336.76 for the HD Tivo with a $200 account credit and the $100 rebate. I told her I would agree to that and asked what programming credit I could get. She gave me Starz for 3 months. I don't know where she came up with the odd $36.76. She seemed surprised that she could give me such good a deal She did not know anything about the mpeg 2 to 4 conversion. I thanked her politely. I had previously gotten the $99 deal for a non-recording HD rerceiver from D*which I sold; and then got a HD Tivo from Best Buy back before the big price drops and got only nominal programming credits at that time. 
Installer came Wednesday morn with new HR 10-250, not re-furbished. During activation I asked for HD credit and got 3 months. Account shows HD/DVR $299 plus $14.95 for shipping and $1.08 tax. If my math is right, I ended up plus $47.94. I sub to Total Choice, NFL Sunday Ticket and HBO


----------



## Kevin L

cmeinck said:


> I'm curious what others would do in my situation. I just bought HD Tivo last week from BB for $599. I received a $250 Activation credit from D*, $2/$2 HBO/Showtime, $5 off HD for 6 months, plus the $100 MIR. Now, I called up after the huge price drop. I was able to schedule a delivery the first week in September and was charged $324 for another HD Tivo. Now, I don't think I'd be able to get both $100 MIR's. I have two HD sets - one has a D* HD receiver and a TIVO box. The other has the HD Tivo.
> 
> Should I just return the current box to BB and wait for the new D* box -- or should I keep both. I'm a bit concerned that it's a decent chunk of change for a product that might be outdated in a few months or at a minimum will not be able to record local's in HD (which is huge for me).
> 
> I'm also thinking about going to the darkside and getting a Cablevision HD-DVR for $15 a month.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I'd keep both. I just ordered my third HR10 and I only have one HDTV. Why would you want to watch SD on your TiVo on one of the sets when you could do HD. Plus you can sell your HD receiver and recoup some money. If you disconnect the SD TiVo, too, you'll save $5 a month.

Now if you're talking Cablevision, are you on Long Island? If so, you may be able to pick up your HD locals OTA. I'm 37 miles from the ESB, and I pick up the locals just fine using a SquareShooter antenna. The HD OTA is much better than the sat HD locals, and the HR10 will continue to work for many years OTA.


----------



## fredfa

Does anyone else notice how the vast majority of the people who seem the most upset with DirecTV also have by far the fewest posts in this forum (and in at least two cases seemd to just joined?)


----------



## reybie

It's Charlie.


----------



## intense321

I just called DTV to get this deal and here's my story:

I only made one call. After the rep at retention "checked my account" for about 5 minutes, he said, "Yes, there is a deal for $299+$100 rebate." I then inquired about the $100-$150 credit. He said, "There is no such thing. That is a story that was concocted on the internet. Nobody has and ever will get such a deal/price."

I elected not to roll the dice again and go for the $199 total package. Oh well, maybe I lost out but it's still better than the $750 that I was going to pay!

-intense321


----------



## rickmccamy

A page or so back I recounted my first two calls to retention, the first no real deal, the second =, $299 - $100 MiR, credit card or bill.
The third csr same $299 - $100 mir, but must be credit card.
Then came Glenda... "We've got a great deal", the new pricing came up on Aug. 1st??? 
$299 - $100,mir -$14.95,shipping credit - $36,six months 50% off HD - $66, six months free showtime. All on two payments on the bill. No $150 activation credit, but last week they gave me NFL-ST for $54.75, so I'm a happy subscriber. 
I believe that D* is poised for a major breakout, of course, I'm an optomistic happy person, and I find no reason to inflict the misery of my own life on innocent bystanders.

edit: at one point Glenda said, let me see what you've got. I started to reach for my zipper, but realized she couldn't see over the phone, and must have been talking about the package I have with D*. It isn't so much about how long You have been there, but how much you spend lately.


----------



## packerfan

intense321 said:


> I just called DTV to get this deal and here's my story:
> 
> I only made one call. After the rep at retention "checked my account" for about 5 minutes, he said, "Yes, there is a deal for $299+$100 rebate." I then inquired about the $100-$150 credit. He said, "There is no such thing. That is a story that was concocted on the internet. Nobody has and ever will get such a deal/price."
> 
> I elected not to roll the dice again and go for the $199 total package. Oh well, maybe I lost out but it's still better than the $750 that I was going to pay!
> 
> -intense321


I was also told that I could not get the $100 credit to my account, but I was offered the programming discounts that many have been getting and that is almost a $200 value.


----------



## Richard Chalk

djchronic said:


> Well Well finally i get on here to see what the hell is driving our call volume at work... and i found it. well just so everyone knows all the blah blah on the new hd dvr offer, yes it is for 299 with a 100$ MIR. But good luck on gettin much straight credit CRG has been having meetings because of you people, i for one know that the only way your gettin anything other than just the 299+100 off is if you have been with dtv for 10+ years, other than thatyour not gettin anything other than 299+100 and hopefully none of you get me on the phone cuz i note the account to not offer anything other than the 299+100 MIR. Everysingle call i take that they say anything about that offer i note the account because i know they they are forum readers. so good luck to everyone, and i don't member who it was that said they got 20$ off total choice, unless is premier you aren't gonna get it 20 is for premier only. anyways if anyone has one questions and wants real answer let me know.


Well!!! Glad I didn't get YOU on the phone today.....
I will not list the details of my specific deal here, but I will say that I got a SUBSTANTIAL credit to my account, along with a variety of special program offers.

What was explained to me was that the customer's "score" is based on a bunch of factors, like promptness of payment, total bill, length of service, number of PPV items, etc. I do think, however, that they would be better off saying that you don't qualify for a particular offer, instead of saying that it doesn't exist!!

I may have also benefitted by explaining that my first HR10-250 cost me $1000, and since I was a new customer at that time, I was not eligible for any special consideration. On my second, I got $200 from Best Buy (net $499) and $200 from DirecTV, and when considering the deal on this (3rd) unit, my average cost for all 3 is very reasonable, and I have enjoyed HD-TiVo for over a year.

As for the upgrade to MPEG4, I asked the CSR whether DirecTV would be replacing the systems at no charge, and her response was "we have always done that" and said that they would continue to do so, but it will be a slow process, especially for the HD-DVR users.


----------



## evilklown

Beat this:
Just got mine for free, plus made money....Installer came out and forgot HD DVR( i called and complianed) ,after delaying my install already, they gave me the Unit for $299 - $250 customer rentention- $100 Tivo rebate, plus free Starz,plus free Showtime, plus 1/2 HD for a year.Sold my Ts 360 for $100 more than i paid for it and I'm ahead +$125 cash plus all the free programming.


----------



## Looper

Called twice tonight and didn't get the deal ... but I just spoke to the regular customer service types. Do I need to speak with the retention dept.? If so, stupid question, but do I just ask to be transferred to retention?


----------



## jlib

evilklown said:


> Beat this:
> Just got mine for free, plus made money....Installer came out and forgot HD DVR( i called and complianed) ,after delaying my install already, they gave me the Unit for $299 - $250 customer rentention- $100 Tivo rebate, plus free Starz,plus free Showtime, plus 1/2 HD for a year.Sold my Ts 360 for $100 more than i paid for it and I'm ahead +$125 cash plus all the free programming.


Yes, I'd miss 4 hours of work for that one!


----------



## evilklown

heres what u do,,, u call reg number and say u want to stop service THEY will switch u to cust retention, squeeky wheel gets the grease. If you call the retention number out of the blue i dont know what would happen.


----------



## StuartK

Thanks guys for the info,

Well I just called DirecTV at the retention number posted on this thread and told the CSR that I saw on the internet that some people were getting the HD Tivo for $299 with two year commitment. I ordered it and it is coming Saturday. It will be $332.79 with a $100 credit that I think I have to mail in. I was honest with the CSR I even told him I had no intention of cancelling. I am a very good customer that pays over $100 a month since I get sports packages. I don't think I have ever missed a payment. This is exciting since I didn't pull the trigger on the $1000 TIVO when I got my Samsung unit last October. I held back knowing that new technology was down the road and it still is. I think the new HD DVR is six months off.


----------



## GadgetFreak

I called earlier today and the agent said they could offer $299 with $100 rebate. When I asked about other programming incentives she asked for my account id and then said that the internet forum that I was reading was innacurate. I had not mentioned anything about this forum!

She said that because there was such a big spike in calls they had a meeting and were not going to offer any more incentives. She said that if I had called yesterday things may have been different, but that going forward they would not offer any more incentives. I said I would think about it. I had decided going in that if I could at least get free Showtime (which I already subscribe to) for 6 months I would bite.

I then hopped on the web and cancelled Showtime, thinking they may possibly throw that in. I called back this evening and the agent asked for my account number first and then said the price was $649. I told her that I thought it was $299 -- she asked if I read about that on the internet and said she knew nothing about any $299 offer. I told her that I had spoken to them earlier and she looked it up and the first agent had noted it on my account. She said that I could get $299 but nothing else. I said that I thought free Showtime might be thrown in and she said without hesitation that she could do that no problem. I'm content.

She said that it would appear on my account as $649 with a credit to bring it down to $299. Are they all being processed that way, or are will some appear as just $299. In other words, in the future if I have a legitimate retention issue, will they think they already gave me a huge credit?


----------



## sda3

Mine showed up on my bill as $299, not $649 with a discount


----------



## jaobrien6

Just got one for $299 - $100 MIR, he wouldn't give me anything else, but I think $200 is a great price, so I didn't feel like trying repeatedly. At first all he offered was $649 - $100 until I asked about the $299. He did say that this price is not a standard price, it's for "Special Accounts" but since someone posted it on the internet they've been getting a lot of calls about it. He then offered me that price instead.

I'm happy, I've been dying for HD Tivo, but hadn't wanted to pony up the dough, yet.

John


----------



## jamoke

sda3 said:


> Mine showed up on my bill as $299, not $649 with a discount


Ditto...

also a $14.96 + $1.17 ($16.12) Delivery and Handling Charge.
and a 1 year annual commitment line item.

You gotta love this 

It's about time the price of this box came down to earth.


----------



## suncom3

Looks like you guys made good use of my thread,Wonder how many deals we all got collectivly? $1000s im sure.


----------



## madpad

Here is what I got
299 
$150 credit 
No shipping charge
6 months HBO
6 months Showtime
6 months -$5 on HD package
Billed to my account, nothing out of pocket. Delivered in 2 days.

Was told this was suppose to be a deal for customers that had been with them for over 8 years.? Somehow it got out to the net a day early from inside and they made decision to honor deal. Like previous poster said they had a meeting and were not going to be giving any more service credits with deal? Was told that when the coversion to 4 kicked in that an upgrade would happen?


----------



## rickmccamy

The retention # works just fine, and you do not even need to threaten to cancel. It did take four different calls with a different deal on each one to get the deal I was looking for.


----------



## rickmccamy

djchronic said:


> Well Well finally i get on here to see what the hell is driving our call volume at work... and i found it. well just so everyone knows all the blah blah on the new hd dvr offer, yes it is for 299 with a 100$ MIR. But good luck on gettin much straight credit CRG has been having meetings because of you people, i for one know that the only way your gettin anything other than just the 299+100 off is if you have been with dtv for 10+ years, other than thatyour not gettin anything other than 299+100 and hopefully none of you get me on the phone cuz i note the account to not offer anything other than the 299+100 MIR. Everysingle call i take that they say anything about that offer i note the account because i know they they are forum readers. so good luck to everyone, and i don't member who it was that said they got 20$ off total choice, unless is premier you aren't gonna get it 20 is for premier only. anyways if anyone has one questions and wants real answer let me know.


This kind of customer service attitude makes me want to contact Julie Park, National Customer Service Manager, DirecTV!


----------



## fredfa

I can't imagine Julie would tolerate that kind of employee, Rick!


----------



## willbhome

Had my $299 HDDVR installed today by a couple of GREAT guys! D* is the BEST! The pic is BEAUtiful!


----------



## TyroneShoes

fredfa said:


> I can't imagine Julie would tolerate that kind of employee, Rick!


Hmmm. I find myself in the rare position of wanting to defend a CSR's statement. I would have more trouble tolerating an employee that had that much trouble expressing themself in a business-like fashion and gave the perception of having that attitude, but if you really look at what he's saying, he is simply following the recommendation of the CRG group management, post-meeting...offer 299 plus the MIR, nothing more for subs with less than 10 years. We might not like it, but that's a reasonable position for CRG to take under the circumstances, and a reasonable behavior (following orders to the letter like a good soldier) for the CSR. It's difficult to see how anyone, customer or CRG supervisor, could have a problem with that.


----------



## catfish john

Help:
Installation of my HD Tivo is tomorrow. 
I will have 2 TIVO's in my entertainment center. 
Will the remotes need to be reprogramed so they will not intefere with the other?
If so, will the installer do this, or do I have to?
If I have to, can any one give me instructions?
Thanks


----------



## sjberra

djchronic said:


> Well Well finally i get on here to see what the hell is driving our call volume at work... and i found it. well just so everyone knows all the blah blah on the new hd dvr offer, yes it is for 299 with a 100$ MIR. But good luck on gettin much straight credit CRG has been having meetings because of you people, i for one know that the only way your gettin anything other than just the 299+100 off is if you have been with dtv for 10+ years, other than thatyour not gettin anything other than 299+100 and hopefully none of you get me on the phone cuz i note the account to not offer anything other than the 299+100 MIR. Everysingle call i take that they say anything about that offer i note the account because i know they they are forum readers. so good luck to everyone, and i don't member who it was that said they got 20$ off total choice, unless is premier you aren't gonna get it 20 is for premier only. anyways if anyone has one questions and wants real answer let me know.


very good thing that you where not the csr that I spoke to at retention ot D* would have been minus a subscriber of 10 years right at that moment. I called because I had a quote in my hand from the local cable company that substantially saved money, then end deal I got from the CSR in retention was the only reason I stayed with D*. I can give a rats rear if the recorder is Tivo or not, if it does the job, then it is fine.

although I do suspect I have spoken with either you or someone that uses your theology of CSR because all the harped on was that the cable companies equipment was probably used and in poor condition


----------



## TyroneShoes

evilklown said:


> Beat this:
> Just got mine for free, plus made money....Installer came out and forgot HD DVR( i called and complianed) ,after delaying my install already, they gave me the Unit for $299 - $250 customer rentention- $100 Tivo rebate, plus free Starz,plus free Showtime, plus 1/2 HD for a year.Sold my Ts 360 for $100 more than i paid for it and I'm ahead +$125 cash plus all the free programming.


Easy.

They gave me a $699 rebate against my $299 HR10, plus all the sports packages and pay channels for life, for free. They waived shipping, waived the 4.99 Tivo fee, and threw in $1000 of PPV credits. Then they gave me a secret code for the Weaknees website for two free 500GB drives with free install. When the DTV installer came, he erected a 60 ft. mast with a $250 Winegard, helped me build a deck, cooked dinner, walked the dog, serviced the wife, then gave me a reacharound.


----------



## Kevin L

TyroneShoes said:


> Hmmm. I find myself in the rare position of wanting to defend a CSR's statement. I would have more trouble tolerating an employee that had that much trouble expressing themself in a business-like fashion and gave the perception of having that attitude, but if you really look at what he's saying, he is simply following the recommendation of the CRG group management, post-meeting...offer 299 plus the MIR, nothing more for subs with less than 10 years. We might not like it, but that's a reasonable position for CRG to take under the circumstances, and a reasonable behavior (following orders to the letter like a good soldier) for the CSR. It's difficult to see how anyone, customer or CRG supervisor, could have a problem with that.


Hi, Tyrone.

What you say is fine. I suggest you read the message again, though. There's a definite personal attitude in the message that basically says "all you forum people are con artists and just looking for handouts and I'm going to make it my mission in life that nobody gets more than they deserve." As on employer, that's not the attitude I'd want for one of my CSRs.


----------



## willbhome

Catfish John,
Coding the remote will need to be done, but some installers may not be really familiar with how to do that. But, there are some instructions in the manual that are pretty easy to follow; easier, even than some written instructions I received from somebody on this forum.


----------



## evilklown

TyroneShoes said:


> Easy.
> 
> They gave me a $699 rebate against my $299 HR10, plus all the sports packages and pay channels for life, for free. They waived shipping, waived the 4.99 Tivo fee, and threw in $1000 of PPV credits. Then they gave me a secret code for the Weaknees website for two free 500GB drives with free install. When the DTV installer came, he erected a 60 ft. mast with a $250 Winegard, helped me build a deck, cooked dinner, walked the dog, serviced the wife, then gave me a reacharound.


Laugh away, its true.


----------



## rynotheman

Thanks for this heads up - I did ok after talking to 3 different people and just asking them to take care of a good customer and keep me from switching at the end of my contract.

$349 HD Tivo ($50 more for the OTA antenna)
$100 M.I.R.
$100 Credit to account

2 premium for $2 for 1st 6 months, HBO and Showtime

$5.99 HD package for first year

Free shipping, install, etc.

Good enough for only being with them for a year and still being under a current contract. I did volunteer to be under another year contract in order to swing the 2 for $2 on HBO/Showtime. I don't plan on leaving DirecTV any time soon, so all's well.


----------



## Tonedeaf

rynotheman said:


> I did volunteer to be under another year contract in order to swing the 2 for $2 on HBO/Showtime. I don't plan on leaving DirecTV any time soon, so all's well.


Whether you know it or not, when activated, it will be a 2 year contract.


----------



## rynotheman

Tonedeaf said:


> Whether you know it or not, when activated, it will be a 2 year contract.


Negative on that, when they said two-year, I said no go to the deal, but that I was willing to do a one-year. He gave in with a one-year and I just called back to confirm it was definitely put through as a one-year. It can be done!


----------



## ManOfSteele

keefer37 said:


> Locals off the air aren't a kludge at all. I get NBC and ABC in HD from DirecTV right now, but they look better OTA from my local affiliates! DirecTV is compressing everything. If you want the best quality, the UHF antenna is crucial and may always be so.


Quality is actually less important to me than aspect ratio. I have a widescreen DLP but watch most of my programs in 4:3 format, with black bars down the side. Some programs broadcast in a wide screen format that lets me expand the picture to my full screen size (Smallville e.g). Getting full screen broadcasts without having to adjust the aspect ratio manually would be great...


----------



## reybie

Lemme guess, you got TFC thru directv? 
Less clutter in the entertainment rack and you only need one dish! I've been debating for 2 days if I want to try and get this deal. I'll miss INHD and Starz HD if I drop cable 

They only used one dish at my sisters. A little bigger than the regular oval used for HD reception.


----------



## Philly Bill

Uh... the $ goes BEFORE the number, not after.



djchronic said:


> Well Well finally i get on here to see what the hell is driving our call volume at work... and i found it. well just so everyone knows all the blah blah on the new hd dvr offer, yes it is for 299 with a 100$ MIR. But good luck on gettin much straight credit CRG has been having meetings because of you people, i for one know that the only way your gettin anything other than just the 299+100 off is if you have been with dtv for 10+ years, other than thatyour not gettin anything other than 299+100 and hopefully none of you get me on the phone cuz i note the account to not offer anything other than the 299+100 MIR. Everysingle call i take that they say anything about that offer i note the account because i know they they are forum readers. so good luck to everyone, and i don't member who it was that said they got 20$ off total choice, unless is premier you aren't gonna get it 20 is for premier only. anyways if anyone has one questions and wants real answer let me know.


----------



## BillyT2002

Keep call to get your deal on the HD DVR with TIVO. If your family and friends are in the market for DirecTV service and want an HD DVR, have them call 800-600-8977 and play CSR roulette until they are satisfied with their deal too. While your at it, it cannot hurt to request "The Horror Channel" as well.


----------



## FullOGas

What are these $100 and $150 credits called? I've asked 4 reps regarding this credit and none of them know what I'm talking about. I've mention hardware credits, activation credits, even just a basic credit towards my account and none have a clue.


----------



## gfoulks

Maybe you don't meet the requirement to receive the credit?


----------



## evilklown

fullof gas, dude you have to talk to retention dept.


----------



## Rob Dawn

0 for 2 yesterday for me.
2nd rep basically told me you have to have been with DirecTV for 5 years to get the $299 deal. Best I got was $449 after MIR and credit.

Has anyone with less than 5 years and doesn't have >$100/month bill gotten the $299 with MIR deal?!?

Back to the CSR Roulette Wheel today! 

Rob


----------



## Charlutz

Rob Dawn said:


> 0 for 2 yesterday for me.
> 2nd rep basically told me you have to have been with DirecTV for 5 years to get the $299 deal. Best I got was $449 after MIR and credit.
> 
> Has anyone with less than 5 years and doesn't have >$100/month bill gotten the $299 with MIR deal?!?


I signed up less than a year ago (just before last football season) and got it. From 3 different reps til I got the right combination of credits to make me pull the trigger. I have total choice plus, 2 movie channels, HD service, NFL, 2 extra receivers, 2 tivos and I have my monthly payment automatically charged to my credit card. I was 0-2, then the next three times I called got the $299 offer. Just be nice. Ignore whatever they give you as the reason they can't offer it and call again after waiting a few hours.


----------



## MikeJW

Here's what I got just now:

HDTivo - $299
-$100 MIR
-$5 for 6 months HD programing
-$99 NFL Superfan HD

I talked to 4 CSR's this morning and noone would budge on a $100 instant credit. Finally got the last lady to give me the NFL SupanFan package for free. I also confirmed with her that when Directv rolls out the new tech equipment that we'll have to upgrade too in order to get and record all the new HD channels, that my equipment will be upgraded at no charge.


----------



## rlii

I've talked to 4 or 5 different CSR's in the last few days and they're all sticking to their guns. They have given me $15 off for the next 6 months but all they are doing on the dvr is $299.00 + the MIR, which as I have told them I think is a great deal and would love to do it but it's just a little bit out of my reach right now. I told them i'd do it right now if they could split the $299 into 3 months, but they just can't do it. I'll keep trying.


----------



## catfish john

Willbhome thank you for your response to my question. I feel real stupid, after the post, I reread the owners manual, and there are complete instructions.
I really do appreciate you answering my post.


----------



## AbMagFab

rlii said:


> I've talked to 4 or 5 different CSR's in the last few days and they're all sticking to their guns. They have given me $15 off for the next 6 months but all they are doing on the dvr is $299.00 + the MIR, which as I have told them I think is a great deal and would love to do it but it's just a little bit out of my reach right now. I told them i'd do it right now if they could split the $299 into 3 months, but they just can't do it. I'll keep trying.


Good god, what more do you want? You're just being greedy. $199 for an HD Tivo is an amazing deal.


----------



## lynesjc

AbMagFab said:


> Good god, what more do you want? You're just being greedy. $199 for an HD Tivo is an amazing deal.


Agreed.


----------



## lynesjc

TyroneShoes said:


> Easy.
> 
> They gave me a $699 rebate against my $299 HR10, plus all the sports packages and pay channels for life, for free. They waived shipping, waived the 4.99 Tivo fee, and threw in $1000 of PPV credits. Then they gave me a secret code for the Weaknees website for two free 500GB drives with free install. When the DTV installer came, he erected a 60 ft. mast with a $250 Winegard, helped me build a deck, cooked dinner, walked the dog, serviced the wife, then gave me a reacharound.


Post of the Day!


----------



## ericblair84

What does number of posts have to do with the validity of my points? I've been with D* for 10 years, have two TIVOs and an HD receiver, and have read this forum ever since I learned about it. I only registered on it and wrote when I had something to say--that CSR roulette is a bad way to do business. For $150 they could have had me locked into spending over $100 a month for the next two years. With NFL Ticket and Superfan, they're going to be out at least three grand.

In my case, I've learned that DirecTV is a luxury, not a necessity, and I can easily spend my entertainment money elsewhere and receive comparable enjoyment. So maybe I should thank Sylvia and order that complete set of _A Touch of Frost_ on dvd from Amazon.uk. I've been eyeing.

BL


----------



## rlii

AbMagFab said:


> Good god, what more do you want? You're just being greedy. $199 for an HD Tivo is an amazing deal.


Greed has nothing to do with it. If you read my post closely you would see that I indicated that I thought there offer was a great deal and that I'd love to do it but it is just out of my price range right now, and it really is. If someone walked up to me right now with the keys to a new Ferrari and said "it's all yours for $10,000" I coulnd't argue that it was not a great deal, but I still wouldn't be able to do it, cause I don't have $10,000 cash in my back pocket. I even told all the CSR's I spoke to that I appreciated all their help and that I did feal it was a very good deal, and one that I'll most deffinately take advantage of if it's still available when I can financially afford it. However, in the meantime I don't see anything wrong with me simply inquiring with them about current deals that other subscribers are getting. I've never been rude or demanding with any of the CSR's I've talked with. I would just love to be able to get this unit sooner rather than having to wait and when I see people getting deals that put this within financial reach, I think what can it hurt to politely call and ask what I can do to get such a deal. All they can say is no and I have no problem with that it just means that I have to wait longer. I'm a nut for technology and when I can afford it I'll blow money on the latest and greatest gadgets in a heart beat, heck I'd have paid the $999.00 for the thing if I could have afforded it. I'm not rich like many others on this board (I don't even have a HD tv yet) but I still have rich taste and like to be able to take advantage of as many offers I can.


----------



## andreo

Just have them note it in your account. I don't know how long it will be good for but you can ask them. Also I think the notes will be permanent so if you do miss out on it, you can mention it in the future when another deal comes up.


----------



## rickmccamy

D* customer since December, don't buy any PPV's, do subscribe to Playboy, STw/SF, and got a deal that brought my cost to $82, in two payments on the bill.


----------



## willbhome

You're welcome, Catfish. For once, I was able to help someone!


----------



## willbhome

Rob Dawn,
Actually, I've been with D* for about 3½ years, and have spent about $78 a month; though, it's going to $89 with the HD programming. I may have very little to do with my old SD Tivos, now, though. The pic is awesome!


----------



## lmurphy

I had mine installed yesterday. Great looking picture. The only thing I was a little curious about is if your installer kept all the extra cables. Mine uses the HDMI to DIVI and audio/video cable for audio. So I should have a Svideo,Component,HDMI, and phone cord left over going by the box if its correct. Does the box actually countian all of the cables listed. My installer said he only took the Svideo and there were no other cables.


----------



## Tydaking

Tydaking said:


> Here's what I got last night..
> 
> $299.00 HD Directivo
> -$100.00 credit on account
> -$100.00 Rebate
> -$30.00 ($-5.00 credit for 6 months on TC+)
> -$15.00 ($-5.00 credit for 3 months on HD Package)
> -$99.00 SuperFan(2nd call)
> -$14.95 Shipping and Handling(2nd call)
> 
> Spoke to retention rep and it took all of 10 minutes to get everything set up. Not sure if I got shipping waived, but if I didn't, might have to call back about that too.


I read some folks got the Super Fan thrown in, so for poops and giggles I called back tonight and got my S&H taken off along with the Super Fan package added for free.


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy

simple to get.

called retention asked how much

649 with a 100 dollar rebate.

I said my friend got it for 299 and a 100 dollar rebate, and she said no problem we can do that with teh 2 yr commitment

I was very pleased with this price and said thanks very much. Great deal/.


----------



## kndust

I have news for you all there is a 2yr commitment for any advanced unit and there is no way around it, you must agree to it or you will not get it, we will honor the price but nothing else that is all you will get from now on. you are thieves and you all know it ,not one have any ethics and I will do my best to stop you all I take account #'s down and will put them in account managment hands the standard price is 649.00 and that is what you will get from me and nothing more I really hope you make it to my line and we shall see happy hunting


----------



## arholmes

I also was able to get the HD DVR yesterday. I just called them up and told them that I had been interested in getting the HD DVR and had seen alot of people were getting it for the price of 299.00. He first asked me if I had seen an ad on the internet and I told him I had seen about it on this forum. I asked him if I qualify and he put me on hold and came back and said that I sure did. I also got the 100.00 dollar rebate. I think it all depends on who you get when you call the retention number. This guy was very helpful and knew exactly the deal I was talking about.


----------



## PixelFreak

kndust said:


> I have news for you all there is a 2yr commitment for any advanced unit and there is no way around it, you must agree to it or you will not get it, we will honor the price but nothing else that is all you will get from now on. you are thieves and you all know it ,not one have any ethics and I will do my best to stop you all I take account #'s down and will put them in account managment hands the standard price is 649.00 and that is what you will get from me and nothing more I really hope you make it to my line and we shall see happy hunting


Wow, the great thing about getting you on the line is the disconnect button. *click* Then, the second best button gets a tap - Redial.

Ugh - seriously, that's why you're not in charge. DTV makes their money back with subscription revenue and gets us on the hook for 24 months - it's a win-win or else they wouldn't do it willingly. Good to know you're not in charge of their strategic planning...

Remember, that next *click* you get is probably me giving you what you deserve...

Enjoy.


----------



## kndust

all accounts are notated and if i had you on my line it would be notated that you are not eligible for the offer so keep trying go on


----------



## kndust

make my day


----------



## Dssturbo1

lmurphy said:


> I had mine installed yesterday. Great looking picture. The only thing I was a little curious about is if your installer kept all the extra cables. Mine uses the HDMI to DIVI and audio/video cable for audio. So I should have a Svideo,Component,HDMI, and phone cord left over going by the box if its correct. Does the box actually countian all of the cables listed. My installer said he only took the Svideo and there were no other cables.


yes, the box contains all cables and parts listed. 
the hr10-250 dtv hd dvr unit
tivo remote
dtv access card
hdmi cable
hdmi to dvi cable
component cable r g b
a/v cable y w r
svideo cable
phone cord
phone splitter
batteries 
hd dvr manual
(Does not contain optical audio cable)
pretty nice complete package for hooking up the unit. if he shorted you call him back and ask for ithe items or call dtv and tell them.


----------



## daviddoran

kndust said:


> I have news for you all there is a 2yr commitment for any advanced unit and there is no way around it, you must agree to it or you will not get it, we will honor the price but nothing else that is all you will get from now on. you are thieves and you all know it ,not one have any ethics and I will do my best to stop you all I take account #'s down and will put them in account managment hands the standard price is 649.00 and that is what you will get from me and nothing more I really hope you make it to my line and we shall see happy hunting


I am offended by being called a thief! I only called once, and asked if they had any deals on the HD DVR, and was offered the $299 price with $100 mail in rebate. Being offered something is not stealing! I am glad you didn't take my call. I did ask for a programming credit, and was told and I quote "You can always get programming credits" Like back when I first joined, they had a special $ value off for the first 6 months. It would be stealing if I broke into wherever the call center is, and put all sort of credits on my account myself.

My deal was

$299 HD Tivo
-$100 mail in rebate
-$120 ($20 off premier package for 6 months)
-$30 ($5 off HD package for 6 months (I didn't even ask for that one)

$50 total. I will be paying an extra $5 for another box, i'm just moving the one it's replacing to another room, but HD for the upcoming primetime season will be well worth it. That's probably one reason for the timing of this deal, TV has been kinda dead over the summer.


----------



## FullOGas

gfoulks said:


> Maybe you don't meet the requirement to receive the credit?


I've been w/ D* for 5 years



evilklown said:


> fullof gas, dude you have to talk to retention dept.


...I have. All calls I've made have been to retention.

Does anyone know what the name of the $100/$150 discount? Like discounts for packages are labeled "To Our Valued Customers" or "We Appreciate Your Business".


----------



## evilklown

did you make late payments?


----------



## rlii

kndust said:


> I have news for you all there is a 2yr commitment for any advanced unit and there is no way around it, you must agree to it or you will not get it, we will honor the price but nothing else that is all you will get from now on. you are thieves and you all know it ,not one have any ethics and I will do my best to stop you all I take account #'s down and will put them in account managment hands the standard price is 649.00 and that is what you will get from me and nothing more I really hope you make it to my line and we shall see happy hunting


Why all the hostility? Are these discounts comming out of your pocket or something? Nobody on this board is stealing anything or "getting over on anyone" if D* is saying yes to req people are making then what's the big deal? D* has been steadily raising their prices on their service and apparently the company is doing just fine financially (it can't be cheap to launch all the satellites they plan launching soon).


----------



## rickmccamy

The retention rep I dealt with could not have been more pleasant and she offered up the deals. 
About a week earlier I had called to confirm my ST and order SF, I had only signed up for D* in December of last year. I had ST for the last 2 weeks of the season and had been charged $168. When the supervisor saw that she gave me ST this season for $54.75, couple that with my DVR deal, I am very pleased.
kndust, the term is CUSTOMER SERVICE, not customer agitation, I am not a thief, but you appear to be small minded!



kndust said:



> I have news for you all there is a 2yr commitment for any advanced unit and there is no way around it, you must agree to it or you will not get it, we will honor the price but nothing else that is all you will get from now on. you are thieves and you all know it ,not one have any ethics and I will do my best to stop you all I take account #'s down and will put them in account managment hands the standard price is 649.00 and that is what you will get from me and nothing more I really hope you make it to my line and we shall see happy hunting


----------



## adrud

Very disappointed here.

Installer came today to install my HD-DVR, or so I thought. He came with a regular HD receiver because the retention rep placed my order incorrectly, ordering the aforementioned regular receiver. I called D* and told them what happened. Unfortunately I have to wait until the middle of next week to get the HD-DVR installed! I'm very pissed off.


----------



## joekarglo

got hd250 yesterday--works fine, but a couple of things--there is apparently no way to connect it to a second tv. Adv. tech says the manual is wrong claiming to block only S video when using HDMI. They say all other outputs are disabled but even if they were not, u could'nt get audio out? They are sending a "free" second receiver and free install but, of course, adding the $5.99 modeling charge. Also, all output must go into my hdtv digital input, which means some normal tv functions (certain picture movements, etc.) are no longer possible. I am planning to connect the second nonHD receiver to the main tv to get around all this but it is a major pain.


----------



## tulip088

Question. I'm looking to replace a plain HD receiver. If I don't need any cables run or anything, will I still need to scheule an "installation"? I know how to set up the receiver if they just send it to me...


----------



## Rob Dawn

Rob Dawn said:


> 0 for 2 yesterday for me.
> 2nd rep basically told me you have to have been with DirecTV for 5 years to get the $299 deal. Best I got was $449 after MIR and credit.
> 
> Has anyone with less than 5 years and doesn't have >$100/month bill gotten the $299 with MIR deal?!?
> 
> Back to the CSR Roulette Wheel today!


Well, I guess third time was the charm!! Talked to a very nice lady. Said "Wanted to see about the HD DVR since the price had dropped to $299." She said "Well that price is for certain customers . . . and I see that you have been with us for 4 years so I can give it to you at that price no problem." She said she didn't know anything about giving people the SuperFan for free so I just went with the deal as is - I'll call back later and try to get that comped.

Weird way to do customer service where some CSRs say one thing and other CSRs say something completely different. But it has all worked out for me: got a regular HD receiver last year for $99 and now the HD TiVo for $200 this year so all is good!! 

Rob


----------



## Kevin L

tulip088 said:


> Question. I'm looking to replace a plain HD receiver. If I don't need any cables run or anything, will I still need to scheule an "installation"? I know how to set up the receiver if they just send it to me...


No, you have to schedule an installation. You'd want to, anyway. Here's why: Your current HD receiver has one SAT line and possibly an OTA line. The HR10 needs to have two SAT lines and one OTA line to be fully functional. One of the great features of the DirecTV DVRs is the ability to record two shows at the same time, or watch one live show (though you'll learn there's no reason to watch live TV anymore) while recording another, or best of all, record two shows while watching a third recorded show.

The DirecTV installation covers the cabling, switches, and most anything else you need to get the full functionality of the HR10.

Enjoy!


----------



## FullOGas

evilklown said:


> did you make late payments?


Nope, automatically deducted from my checking every month.


----------



## FullOGas

adrud said:


> Very disappointed here.
> 
> Installer came today to install my HD-DVR, or so I thought. He came with a regular HD receiver because the retention rep placed my order incorrectly, ordering the aforementioned regular receiver. I called D* and told them what happened. Unfortunately I have to wait until the middle of next week to get the HD-DVR installed! I'm very pissed off.


That's nothing. The next available install in my area is Sept. 17.


----------



## Charlutz

joekarglo said:


> got hd250 yesterday--works fine, but a couple of things--there is apparently no way to connect it to a second tv. Adv. tech says the manual is wrong claiming to block only S video when using HDMI. They say all other outputs are disabled but even if they were not, u could'nt get audio out? They are sending a "free" second receiver and free install but, of course, adding the $5.99 modeling charge. Also, all output must go into my hdtv digital input, which means some normal tv functions (certain picture movements, etc.) are no longer possible. I am planning to connect the second nonHD receiver to the main tv to get around all this but it is a major pain.


If you skip HDMI, and use component and S-video connections, you can't connect it to two tvs that way? It would make sense that you couldn't since it would be sending an HD signal over the component connection and a 480i signal over the S-vid. I believe the reason you can't send both an HDMI signal and a second video signal might be tied up in the HDCP copy protection. It acts to prevent hd signals from being copied.


----------



## Griffin21

kndust said:


> I have news for you all there is a 2yr commitment for any advanced unit and there is no way around it, you must agree to it or you will not get it, we will honor the price but nothing else that is all you will get from now on. you are thieves and you all know it ,not one have any ethics and I will do my best to stop you all I take account #'s down and will put them in account managment hands the standard price is 649.00 and that is what you will get from me and nothing more I really hope you make it to my line and we shall see happy hunting


This is really a pretty incredible response (unless it's just a troll). Either moral is very low at the call center (other positive reports make this seem unlikely), your direct supervisor has given you a very poorly inspired talk about this (thieves!), or you have one hell of a crappy attitude and are past due for a talk with HR.

I have run and taken calls in an emergency call center for many years. My people deal with folks who are far more upset and stressed than you will ever hear. Being spiteful, small minded, or just plain mean does not help anyone - least of all you. If I ever were to hear of one of my reports treating the caller with your (boasted) callous manner that person would be seeking employment elsewhere. Phone service is a tough and stressful job - a bad attitude will only guarantee your failure.

Please do take note: while you are noting my account number I am noting your information. If I do end up talking to you and you treat me like you purport, your supervisor will hear about it.

(btw, first time posting - long time reader - this one finally motivated me to register!)


----------



## Bosjoe

Pulled the Trigger.

$299 plus $100 rebate.
plus 6 Months of Priemier with $20 off each month.

Hell this just also saves me $60 a year because I have a Direct-Tivo and and HD-box in the living room already.


----------



## Philly Bill

Griffin21 said:


> This is really a pretty incredible response (unless it's just a troll). Either moral is very low at the call center (other positive reports make this seem unlikely), your direct supervisor has given you a very poorly inspired talk about this (thieves!), or you have one hell of a crappy attitude and are past due for a talk with HR.


They're just pissed cause the phones are so busy they actually have to do some work where before they probably were sluffing off 1/2 the day. LOL.


----------



## Griffin21

Philly Bill said:


> They're just pissed cause the phones are so busy they actually have to do some work where before they probably were sluffing off 1/2 the day. LOL.


Like the old joke, when someone asks me how many people work in my building, and I respond, "about half"


----------



## E PAUL

Philly Bill said:


> They're just pissed cause the phones are so busy they actually have to do some work where before they probably were sluffing off 1/2 the day. LOL.


i called csr several days ago inquiring of a billing error[missing retention credits promised via a previous csr person]this csr lady was a real animal!rude is not the word!she would not even listen to what issues i was having with my billing errors.she even suggested that she was going to revoke the credits issued by the prev. csr person.her rotten,stinking attitude really made me think about my future options for utilizing my neighborhoods recently installed Verizon fiber optic system.Direct Tv is not the only kid on the block!


----------



## beelzabuck

Hi all, long time lurker, but had to post after got the deal. I just got this deal today about 15 minutes ago. 299.00 hdtivo plus 100, rebate, 5 dollars off the hd pack for six months, 10 dollars off hbo for six months and free showtime for six months. The girl I spoke too was very nice, was thanking me for being a longtime customer (since 1997) and said she was very glad she could give me the deal. I was expecting to have to fight for the deal, but it was one of the easiest calls I have ever had to make to DirecTV. So, it is still possible to get programming credits. I also asked her about what would happen with the MPEG4, and she said they didn't have anything official that "she" knew of, but that she was sure directv would swap equipment for high end customers, with maybe only an extended service commitment. Also, they would not let me install myself even though I am just swapping with an sd tivo. My only concern is I don't have a phone line, and I know I need it for the activation. Hopefully the installer will just let me do it myself so I can take to a friends house. Oh, and one more thing, they are installing on Sunday the 21st. Now that is quick service! (Seattle, WA area)


----------



## jaobrien6

beelzabuck,

When I ordered mine the other day, the CSR said that I didn't have to have the installer activate it if I didn't want to, and if I did that, I just had to make sure to activate it myself within 30 days. So you should be okay taking it to a friend's house to activate.

John


----------



## Eunos

I just called, and despite having been a customer since 1998, they quoted me $649.
I said "Thank you, but I'll just wait for the Verizon FiOS video service since I already have FiOS installed."

After putting me on hold, I got the $299 price. But they didn't offer any programming credits.


----------



## beelzabuck

John,
Thanks. I hope I can do that too then. If he tries to just walk out the door saying he can't do it, I might have to release the hounds! I'm looking forward to some HD programming now. I have a T360 that I got for a 100 last year, but disconnected it because I could not watch regular tv. I kept trying to fast forward, and then I'd remember I couldn't do it on this one. It's funny how you get used to the tivo feature. When I got my first one, it was only because of a good deal. I kept telling the saleman, "I don't need that feature, I would never use it." Well, how wrong I was.


----------



## dennishp

New HR10-250 @ $299.00 w/$100.00 rebate
3 mo free HD package
6 mo free Showtime
6 mo HBO @ $2.00/mo
$14.94 shipping w/new 18" dish and install

Not too bad for the first time calling customer retention.


----------



## Popvideo

Just want to let people know about some extra charges that might show up on your bill. Anyone in the state of Florida that takes this deal is subject to a "cable tax" of 13.17%. Normally this is a few dollars BUT on an equipment purchase of $349 ($299+$50 OTA) that adds up to $45.96. This is an outrageous fee that was not explained to me before it was charged. 

Now i have had 4 good calls with the retention center people and I got a good deal with the HD DVR but the customer service people need to let us know about these charges BEFORE they are added. I understand it's coming from my state government but I should have been made aware of it. Some states don't have these high taxes (figures fla would) but I should have been told more information than "the total will be $349 plus tax" if it was going to be more than a reasonable sales tax (6.5% in my county). I surely should have been told it was 13.17% in my state!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE CSR admins that frequent this forum, change your procedures and be up front with us. I don't appreciate being blind sided. thanks goodness i saw it on my internet account bill before my wife saw it and freaked out. if i would not checked and seen it when the mail was delivered, I would REALLY be screaming!!

Rant over.

Here is how I did:

$299.00 HD Directivo
$50.00 OTA Antennae
-$100.00 rebate on account
-$60.00 ($-10.00 credit for 6 months on STARS)
-$30.00 ($-5.00 credit per month on HD Package)


overall a good deal before tax

KellyA in Florida (the other Bush's state)


----------



## NathanJr

I love this forum!

I've been a D* customer since 2000 (w/ tivo), never late, $75+/mo. 

1st call: She offered me the $649-100 deal. I very politely mentioned that I had heard about a $299-100(MIR) deal. She agreed, and threw in $5/mo x 6 off the HD package, but I would have to purchase the OTA antenna for $50. I thanked her and told her I would call back if I could afford it.

2nd call: He was very nice, gave me the same deal that the first lady offered (I am sure she noted it in my account), and after some hemming and hawing (I would rather have a little incentive up front, to defray the $50 antenna cost), he threw in 12 months of $5 off HD. I said I would call back.

3rd call: $299-100(MIR), 6 months of $5 off HD. When I mentioned that the last guy offered me 12 months, he very curtly told me that I had twice been offered 6 months (it was noted in my account), and that was all he would give me. He said "I'm not one of the reps that gives service discounts at all. If I fielded your call first, you would get NOTHING. We are fully aware of the Community Forum, and we are offering you an amazing price. We are losing TONS of money on these units!"

I figure this was a little rash. I have spent over $4500 on service with these guys, with no marginal cost to them (the spot beam is on my house, and I paid for all of my equipment and installation, so far). I know I sound greedy trying to bilk an extra hundred bucks out of the deal, but why not? I even offered to sign up for a multiple-year commitment! I really don't think they are losing money on this deal. Why make a happy customer unhappy?

At this point, I am at a crossroads. I am sure this hard-line CSR made a note in my account. If I get the same attitude the next time, should I ask for a supervisor? I know it's a trivial amount of money, but I'm starting to feel that it's a matter of principle.

I'd love to hear what you all think, good or bad...


----------



## Kevin L

NathanJr,

I think you should take the last offer you got:

HR10-250: $299
Rebate: -$100
HD disc: $-60
Cost: $139

Great deal for an item that was a $1,000 earlier this year. Not as good as some, but better than others.

Plus, I've usually found that when someone says it's the principal of the thing, it's really the money. After all, what principal are you trying to protect?


----------



## Squeak

NathanJr said:


> with no marginal cost to them (the spot beam is on my house, and I paid for all of my equipment and installation, so far).


Not true -- most of the bigger stations charge DirecTv a per-subscriber fee. It isn't free for them to carry the networks.


----------



## rmassey

Kevin L said:


> After all, what principal are you trying to protect?


The principal and interest I earn on my money when I keep it in the bank....


----------



## rmassey

Bosjoe said:


> Hell this just also saves me $60 a year because I have a Direct-Tivo and and HD-box in the living room already.


yup, same as me. I was running a SD Tivo and a seperate HD Box, deact both of these and added the HDTivo, saves me $5/mo.

I figure $199 - $30 (HD cr for 6 mo) - $60(mirror fee for 1 yr) = $109. Heck the 250GB HD in the box is worth that much. 

If I get 12-14 months of use from this box before mp4 upgrades, I figure I break even. Most likely I won't see mp4 locals in DMA 94 until 2007.


----------



## NathanJr

Kevin,

I freely admit that it's a good deal, I just don't like that the 3rd guy wouldn't acknowledge the 2nd guy's deal (he cut the 12 month discount to 6), and treated me like a turd, to boot. 

At this point, the "principle" is that they aren't honoring the 2nd guy's offer, and that the dialogue went from friendly to accusatory, even backhandedly slurring the readers of this forum because we happen to be informed. 

I understand that some CSR's are frustrated by the wheeling and dealing that has come as a result of our sharing information, but we aren't really asking for much. Cable companies are offering similar monthly deals with no up-front charges (I've heard).

Squeak,

Fair enough... I stand corrected. I'll ammend my statement to "relatively little marginal cost".

Thanks!


----------



## NathanJr

Kevin L said:


> HR10-250: $299
> Rebate: -$100
> HD disc: $-60
> Cost: $139


Actually would look like this after the 3rd call:
HR10-250: $299
Rebate: -$100
HD disc: $-30
Antenna: $50
Cost: $219

Still a good deal, though. I am a bit torn.

Another question: can I get a similar antenna to the one they offer for $50 from another vendor for less? Would D*'s installers set it up as part of the free installation?

Thanks for the responses, folks!


----------



## Charlutz

NathanJr said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I freely admit that it's a good deal, I just don't like that the 3rd guy wouldn't acknowledge the 2nd guy's deal (he cut the 12 month discount to 6), and treated me like a turd, to boot.
> 
> At this point, the "principle" is that they aren't honoring the 2nd guy's offer, and that the dialogue went from friendly to accusatory, even backhandedly slurring the readers of this forum because we happen to be informed.
> 
> I understand that some CSR's are frustrated by the wheeling and dealing that has come as a result of our sharing information, but we aren't really asking for much. Cable companies are offering similar monthly deals with no up-front charges (I've heard).
> 
> Squeak,
> 
> Fair enough... I stand corrected. I'll ammend my statement to "relatively little marginal cost".
> 
> Thanks!


Nate, take a deep breath. You should know from reading this thread that different CSR's offer different deals. Don't take what any of the more abrasive CRS's say personally. It isn't personal. Some people just are "that way." Call again til you get a deal you like and do it. It's a great price regardless, even if you can't get the last fifty bucks of credit. If you get offered a deal you don't like, politely decline, wait a day and call again. It's a free phone call. :up:


----------



## jblankenship

I've been reading this thread since it started and decided to bite the bullet. I've been a DTV subscriber since January 2005. So the deal is not necessarily restricted to long time subscribers. 1st call got me this:

$299 HDTivo
$100 Mail-in rebate
$50 OTA antenna
$30 HD credit
$30 TC+ credit
2/2 HBO program for 6 months

The CSR was very courteous and pleasant to deal with. Some have gotten better deals and some have gotten worse, but this seemed good to me. Now I'll probably sell my ReplayTV units on eBay.

As an aside, has anybody had any luck enabling HMO (or just plain ethernet) on this unit and pulling programs, converting them, and sharing them on a Replay via DVArchive or something similar?


----------



## FourFourSeven

Tried calling three times over the last four days. Was as friendly and polite as could be. Note I had a service call about two months ago when I lost my signal (corroded cables outside). They wanted to charge me $70, but agreed to waive the cost. So I've already gotten "free" stuff recently...

Call 1: $299, $100 rebate
Call 2: $299, $100 rebate, $5 off HD for six months
Call 3: The guy (very nice) had a record of the offer from call 2. Couldn't help me any more. Decided it was time to accept (frankly, it's a great deal).

Also, I was assured they would either switch out the boxes when going to MPEG-4, or do a software upgrade to make the box MPEG-4 compatable. I'm under the impression that a software upgrade is impossible, but wasn't going to press the issue...


----------



## cfarm

FourFourSeven said:


> Also, I was assured they would either switch out the boxes when going to MPEG-4, or do a software upgrade to make the box MPEG-4 compatable. I'm under the impression that a software upgrade is impossible, but wasn't going to press the issue...


Here's where I run into problems with these CSR promises. He tells you two possibilities, one of which is impossible(software upgrade). But the other must be valid?

Be nice if someone above the CSR dept would step forward and clear the air. These promises are worth nothing until you either get it in writing or it actually happens.


----------



## Kevin L

rmassey said:


> The principal and interest I earn on my money when I keep it in the bank....


Oops, I meant *principle*! One of the problems of trying to do work while surfing the web.

I've corrected my typo. Thanks!


----------



## Kevin L

NathanJr said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I freely admit that it's a good deal, I just don't like that the 3rd guy wouldn't acknowledge the 2nd guy's deal (he cut the 12 month discount to 6), and treated me like a turd, to boot.
> 
> At this point, the "principle" is that they aren't honoring the 2nd guy's offer, and that the dialogue went from friendly to accusatory, even backhandedly slurring the readers of this forum because we happen to be informed.
> 
> I understand that some CSR's are frustrated by the wheeling and dealing that has come as a result of our sharing information, but we aren't really asking for much. Cable companies are offering similar monthly deals with no up-front charges (I've heard).
> 
> Squeak,
> 
> Fair enough... I stand corrected. I'll ammend my statement to "relatively little marginal cost".
> 
> Thanks!


No doubt it's frustrating, Nathan. This game of CSR roulette is irritating, though I'm not sure if it benefits us sometimes. For example, if there was a uniform policy for these credits and deals, which one would it be. I think it would be middle of the road, since most of us already made the decision to purchase the item, and the extra credits are just gravy. Sometimes you get more; sometimes less.

You're right, they should honor the second guy's deal, but he may have said one thing and inadvertantly entered something else in the computer, just like my "principal", I typed something other than intended.


----------



## Kevin L

NathanJr said:


> Actually would look like this after the 3rd call:
> HR10-250: $299
> Rebate: -$100
> HD disc: $-30
> Antenna: $50
> Cost: $219
> 
> Still a good deal, though. I am a bit torn.
> 
> Another question: can I get a similar antenna to the one they offer for $50 from another vendor for less? Would D*'s installers set it up as part of the free installation?
> 
> Thanks for the responses, folks!


Hmmm, that's right, the HD credit was only $30, not the $60.

As far as the antenna, I don't know what they send. Remember the $50 includes the install on the OTA antenna. I doubt if you bought the antenna yourself they'd install it for free. These installers don't get paid a lot by DirecTV, and look for reasons to increase their revenue.

You might want to check antennaweb.org to see what you need for OTA.


----------



## Kevin L

cfarm said:


> Here's where I run into problems with these CSR promises. He tells you two possibilities, one of which is impossible(software upgrade). But the other must be valid?
> 
> Be nice if someone above the CSR dept would step forward and clear the air. These promises are worth nothing until you either get it in writing or it actually happens.


DirecTV has a history of doing free product swaps if changes in their system requires new equipment.


----------



## Family

I paid $500 for the HD10-250 at the end of July and called twice to squawk and they finally gave me a $300 credit in programming. I didn't get the rebates and some of the programming discounts, but this wasn't bad. Here's a hint if it hasn't been mentioned before (I can't read this whole thread)... different customer retention reps have different limits. They guy I spoke with last nite only had a $150 limit and the person today had $250. Maybe reps during the day have larger limits.


----------



## rickmccamy

Kevin L said:


> You're right, they should honor the second guy's deal, but he may have said one thing and inadvertantly entered something else in the computer, just like my "principal", I typed something other than intended.


No, I think the take it or lose it aspect, saves me a trip to Reno for a couple months.


----------



## skirjonen

Quick call and I got the $299 (- MIR $100) deal with free installation without any issues.

2nd HDTivo for me just in time for the new season with more than two shows running at the same time  :up:


----------



## bellbm

What software version does this HD Tivo run? Does it have folders?


----------



## Krookut

I like DirecTV, but I think it's unbelievable that a company this size lets it's employees play "CSR roulette". Just in this thread someone posts that a CSR tells him "the deal" is only for customers who have been with DirecTV for 5 years or more and won't offer the discount, then just a few posts above jblankenship says he's been with them only since January and got "the deal" with one call. This is just no way to run a business.


----------



## inaka

Thanks to all who posted about this deal. All I said was that I was an existing customer (I have TC with locals and HBO, auto-pay with credit card, and used to have the Sunday Ticket) and "I wanted to know more about the HD Tivo that you have that I heard about that is almost free with credits and rebates."

CSR #1: "Well, it's only for some special customers. Let me see if you qualify. Yes, you do qualify, and the cost is $199, but there are no programming or hardware credits."

Me: "Ok thanks, I'll think about it. Goodbye."

CSR #2: "There are no programming or hardware credits, we're aready knocking $300 or so off the price of the HD DVR."

Me: "Ok thanks, I'll think about it. Goodbye."

CSR #3: "No, everything you heard was false. There's a lot of misinformation out there. There are no programming credits I can offer you."

Me: "Ok thanks, I'll think about it. Goodbye."

CSR #4: "Yes. The HD DVR will cost you $199 after rebate, and I can offer you the HD package free for 3 months and 6 months of your HBO for just $2 a month."

Me: "Are there any HD deals on the Sunday Ticket?"

Same CSR #4: "Yes. If you want the Sunday Ticket, I can't get you the early brid pricing anymore, but I can give you the SuperFan add-on package for free"

Me: "Ok cool, let's do it." :up:  


Cheers, my 2nd HD TiVo should be here in a bit! :up:


----------



## DTVslave

OK. First off I wanted to say that I have spent the last 1-2 hours reading through this thread. I have seen some great things that were said and some not so great things as well. There is no excuse for a CSR to post such a message as djchronic posted. I understand where he is coming from for I have been a CSR for 4 years, many of that time in Retention. For any business, what is the purpose of the Retention dept? To retain a customer by balancing the needs of the customer and the needs of the business. If a customer (who is without influence from sources such as this forum) is looking for a great deal, from a business perspective I want to make this cust happy with the minimum amount of financial loss for the company right? So as a retention csr (who by the way is trained to think of both business needs as well as customer needs) I am going to try to make you happy with smaller offers at first then if appropriate step those offers up to try to meet the cust in the middle. The $299 HD DVR offer is meant as a last resort offer and to balance the business needs should not be offered up front. I think what djchronic is stating is that if retention is getting the callers dialing directly to them and stating, "I want a HD DVR for $299!" the csr is not able to perform the "retention job." When you call, do you hear the IVR say "Calls may be monitored for Quality"? Retention CSR's are required to follow the Quality guidelines set. We are trying to do a job that demands constant customer satisfaction within a short amount of time, while trying to do this within Quality requirements. Please just keep in mind that every offer is based off of a case by case basis. And with every caller asking for the $299 deal it makes it hard for the CSR to balance the customer AND business needs.


----------



## packerfan

NathanJr said:


> I love this forum!
> 
> I've been a D* customer since 2000 (w/ tivo), never late, $75+/mo.
> 
> 1st call: She offered me the $649-100 deal. I very politely mentioned that I had heard about a $299-100(MIR) deal. She agreed, and threw in $5/mo x 6 off the HD package, but I would have to purchase the OTA antenna for $50. I thanked her and told her I would call back if I could afford it.
> 
> 2nd call: He was very nice, gave me the same deal that the first lady offered (I am sure she noted it in my account), and after some hemming and hawing (I would rather have a little incentive up front, to defray the $50 antenna cost), he threw in 12 months of $5 off HD. I said I would call back.
> 
> 3rd call: $299-100(MIR), 6 months of $5 off HD. When I mentioned that the last guy offered me 12 months, he very curtly told me that I had twice been offered 6 months (it was noted in my account), and that was all he would give me. He said "I'm not one of the reps that gives service discounts at all. If I fielded your call first, you would get NOTHING. We are fully aware of the Community Forum, and we are offering you an amazing price. We are losing TONS of money on these units!"
> 
> I figure this was a little rash. I have spent over $4500 on service with these guys, with no marginal cost to them (the spot beam is on my house, and I paid for all of my equipment and installation, so far). I know I sound greedy trying to bilk an extra hundred bucks out of the deal, but why not? I even offered to sign up for a multiple-year commitment! I really don't think they are losing money on this deal. Why make a happy customer unhappy?
> 
> At this point, I am at a crossroads. I am sure this hard-line CSR made a note in my account. If I get the same attitude the next time, should I ask for a supervisor? I know it's a trivial amount of money, but I'm starting to feel that it's a matter of principle.
> 
> I'd love to hear what you all think, good or bad...


It can't hurt to try again. It took me three calls before I got the deal that I wanted.


----------



## tavarua88

i just got in on this deal today. i'm actually a new sub and had them install a HD receiver and 3 regular sets. called a few hours later and asked about the HD Tivo deal was offered it after on hold for about 5 mins. i didnt want to push for anything else considering that i am a new customer and didnt want to push my luck. any suggestions on what to do with the extra HD receiver or regular receiver now?


----------



## Griffin21

DTVSlave....*giving you an electronic handshake* :up: 

Very well put, very well put and exactly correct. We (us customer service folk) must always strike that difficult balance. The funny thing is that even the ones who need our services and want something and know it too. It's a give and take game. Good for you properly representing and explaining it intelligently and fairly. People can understand and relate. I too have found that a wee bit of honesty goes a very long way towards satisfied customers and satisfied CSR folk, and ..... incidently, satisfied corporation.

As to the buisness needs, when it gets to be too much the company will let you know.

Now, I just need to get busy and call DTV also. I've actually been waiting to give the CRS folk a chance to get a breather and calm down a little. Does any one know what kind of deal I might get with a HDtivo AND a SDtivo - could I still get the SD free (like it says on the DTV website) as well as the discount on the HDtivo?


----------



## taj2

Yesterday my SD Tivo died. I called DTV (twice) and was getting no deals on SD Tivo so I had them transfer me to Retention. I received the $299 less the $100 plus some programming. I came to this site and found all this information and so I called back this morning. The guy I spoke to was completely unwilling to deal with me. I even ordered the Superfan from him hoping he would give it to me for free. Although I didn't get the same deal as others I am still pretty happy as I got a HD Tivo for the same price as a HD Receiver. Does anyone know if there are parameters for which deal is offered to you (ie length you have been customer, average monthly bill, etc?). I have only been with DTV for two years but am a NFL ST subscriber and pay about $85 per month. Just curious to see what others "demographics" are who got better deals.


----------



## Krookut

I just tried for "the deal", $649 is the only offer, CSR adamantly states that DirectTV has never offered the HD Tivo for $299, says everyone here must have bought theirs through a local retailer. Gotta love it.


----------



## shalverson

Hi,
Looking for a little help. I just talked with DirecTV and they offered me the $299 HD DVR upgrade with an additional $100 rebate. Here's the problem. My service address is differant than my billing address. I would like them to ship it to my billing address, but they are not willing to do this. They said that a technician has to install it. Any options for a self install? 

What will happen if I move my service address back to my billing address? Will I lose my distant networks?

Thanks


----------



## BillyT2002

"Move" back to billing address.
Have equipment installed.
"Move" back to service address.


----------



## shalverson

Thanks Billy! Can this all be done in one phone call with the same CSR?


----------



## BillyT2002

Of course not. Call once and "move" to the billing address. Wait for the installer to come out and do the install (could take days). Call to activate the new receiver. Then call back to "move" back to the service address. If any CSRs give you any trouble at any point in the process, call back and play CSR roulette.

That is how I'd do it.


----------



## shalverson

Thanks again. Will I loose the distants until I change back


----------



## bellbm

DAmn! I want it now, but they said they can't install until September 10th (Chicago)! I tried to get the $250 activation credit if I go and pick one up at Best Buy, but apparently that isn't a deal anymore.


----------



## rickmccamy

Don't believe I have heard of anyone getting $250 activation credit. $100 Mail-in -rebate, $150 activation for some, plus various programming credits. The programming credits really don't cost D* anything, so that;'s what you really need to work on.


----------



## shalverson

Thanks again for the tips. Just talked with a CSR. Changed my service address and ordered the $299 DVR. install scheduled for Tuesday. My distants are still running.

Scott


----------



## rickmccamy

I was just thinking, the knowledge we gain through these forums makes dealing with large corporations more like collective bargaining. 
National Oganization of Digital Users with Hd (NO DUH). Join NO DUH now.


----------



## Rcam10

shalverson said:


> Thanks again for the tips. Just talked with a CSR. Changed my service address and ordered the $299 DVR. install scheduled for Tuesday. My distants are still running.
> 
> Scott


If you don't mind telling, I would be interested in knowing if the distant networks continue to come in until you change the address back. It seems to me that there might be a different dept. that handles the actual address they keep, regarding the distant networks.

The reason I say this is because I had to move (really) about 2 years ago, and the area had locals. So when I changed the address they came right in. Then about a 3 months later I moved to a white area. The distant networks did not come in and I had to call.

They connected me to another dept. and I ask shouldn't I be able to get them, and she told me I only had a wavier for one. That kind of confused me because it was over 2 years in the past at another address I had that. So I ask what address she had, and it was the orginal address, over 2 years old, that wasn't on my bill or the website, but they still had that one on file there.

Then I told her that was a old addresss , and she entered the new one, it was ok, everything came in. Ever since then I've wondered if to get the actual address changed that the controls the distants, you have to call the right dept. not just a normal CSR.

I was getting locals for over two years, yet they had a address on file that didn't offer locals, at that dept. I talked too. The new service address was on my bill all that time, but it still hadn't been changed in that dept. Also it didn't change of course when I move to a white area.


----------



## shalverson

I will make sure to update everyone on this.

Scott


----------



## kbohip

Pay no attention to djchronic. My guess is he bought his HD-Tivo last year for a cool grand and is now PO'd that everyone is getting the same thing for $800 less. I should know, as I work for Directv too, the names Rupert Murdoch. Isn't internet forum anonymousness fun? 

BTW, I have been a customer with Directv for only about 4 months. I called the retention number and asked if I could get the $299-100 deal. The csr almost immediately said yes. I passed because even at that price Directv's HD lineup doesn't make it worth it to me.


----------



## Happyfeet

Many Thanks to this Post

I got the 299 with the 100 rebate for a 2 year commitment
5 dollars off 6 months of HD
Free Months of Showtime

I think DirectV is still a little weak on the Hd Lineup, but I don't see a better price than this in the near future and I am really hoping Directv will expand the lineup soon.


----------



## bustergonad

Got mine ordered yesterday. It took 2 calls to retention, the first gave me the $299 -$100 deal but would only give me $5 off programming for 3 months.  The 2nd call netted me the...
$299 - $100 deal
$5.00 off the HD package for 6 mts
Free Showtime for 6 mts
Free install
Superfan for $24

Being delivered/setup on monday 8/22

Roy


----------



## mike1977

Happyfeet said:


> Many Thanks to this Post
> 
> I got the 299 with the 100 rebate for a 2 year commitment
> 5 dollars off 6 months of HD
> Free Months of Showtime
> 
> I think DirectV is still a little weak on the Hd Lineup, but I don't see a better price than this in the near future and I am really hoping Directv will expand the lineup soon.


Yeah, I can just see it happen for current customers...once they come out with their own hd dvr I can see the price going back up to get hd, instead of getting it now and having a free or low cost upgrade to the new hardware in the future.


----------



## judal98

Just did the deal:

Background
- been with D* for just over 1 year
- Total Choice + Tivo (pretty basic)

Deal
$349 plus local tax (OTA/HDTIVO package)
- 100 Rebate
====
$249 plus local tax

Misc Discounts/Credits
- Free, Showtime @ 6months
- Waived, $14.95, Handling and Delivery
- Credit, $5/month @ 6 months HD package 
- Credit, $10/month @ 6 months for Sports Pack

Did not really push too hard, asked nicely twice if more could be done...Not as good as many have received, but you gotta pretty happy when you look at the big picture.

Thanks to all for the good info and tips.


----------



## cktb2793

shalverson said:


> Thanks again for the tips. Just talked with a CSR. Changed my service address and ordered the $299 DVR. install scheduled for Tuesday. My distants are still running.
> 
> Scott


Man, I hope you didn't screw yourself on this. If they do end up turning off your distants before you change back.......I don't think you will be able to get them again with the new SHIVA laws that went into effect.

I'm in your situation...I "live" in Key West but am somewhere else in FL. I'd like to get in on the HD Tivo deal....but will NOT risk losing my Distants........they are way more important to me that the HDTivo.

Good Luck......hope you didn't screw yourself doing that.


----------



## hodag17

I purchased my HDTivo a few weeks ago, at $649 - rebate - 250 credit, I called last night to try and get more credit, but this morning, spoke to Yvonne who was able to get me an additional $150 credit. It seems to just depend who you talk to, as the others have said.


----------



## MI_SAT

kbohip said:


> BTW, I have been a customer with Directv for only about 4 months. I called the retention number and asked if I could get the $299-100 deal. The csr almost immediately said yes. I passed because even at that price Directv's HD lineup doesn't make it worth it to me.


Okay, so the majority of the people posting their deals received roughly the $199 after rebate, perhaps plus some programming discounts. So, it is only reasonable for you (or anyone else) to assume that's roughly what it'll cost. They offered you the deal.

So, knowing what the HD lineup was, and that it would still not be worth it to you with equipment at $199, you called anyway? How stupid are you? Did you think you could bargain for your own incremental HD lineup?

I think you have way too much time on your hands. Tell your parents they should move your bedtime back to 8:00 pm from 8:30.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I wish BB and CC had this deal. I could just walk in, buy it, bring it home and hook it up all in the same day without having to go thru D* and having to wait for the unit.


----------



## kndust

sorry to say you would still have to go thru dtv to get them active and you would have take 2yr commiment


----------



## jimcummings

I made one call, mentioned I heard of a great deal and was a good, long time (since 96) Directv customer. Got another HD-250 and OTA for $349, $100 rebate, Showtime free for 6 months. HBO (which I already have) for $2 a month for 6 months and $10 off my programming package for 10 months. I'm satisfied!
Jim Cummings


----------



## skillznbonez

Hi. I have spent hours reading these threads. I wanted to take this time and try to address some of the posts and issues and questions all of you have brought up. Some background: I work for DirecTV and have been with them for quite some time. I, therefore, am very intimate with the happenings within retention. They are only located within the call center I work in. There are almost 1800 CSRs in the center.


I want to post some responses by name.

Kturcotte: Only two channels are on the 110 sat right now.
Blueman2: Yes, you can setup new acct with standard irds and then after activation cb to get the 299$ hd-dvr.

Tomthumb: No, retailers will not be offering that price soon.

ctlesq & jaro: Refer to crickets comments

BillyT2002: No one should be scaring anyone. 

Mr. Roboto: Yes, please call back. You are eligible to receive the hd-dvr price as well.

jwg: the 150$ credit offer was presented prior to the 299$ offer to help drop the 649$ cost for you. I am glad you got it but try not to take too much.

gfoulks: Anyone has the right to do install themselves. If you will pursue that route, just let the tech know and sign all forms. DirecTV would be released of liability if anything goes wrong at that point.

nodeal: Your situation should not have happened. Please callback.

lazymannow: Mentioning leaving or "better deal" with cable usually does not work.

Arbys-Night: You never get exactly the same with cable.



I am done with individual responses. 
I really appreciate everyone's feedback and experiences. What I want to relate is pretty simple. DirecTV consistently has the best customer service. There will always be bad apples that rock the boat for everyone else. Do not let it go. If you have a bad experience, politely note the csr's name and employee number. You may also request a supervisor and they will always have that information if you would like to provide feedback on the csr. Please do the same if you have a positive experience.
Many deals are based upon certain criteria. Everyone is trained on this and it is also a judgement call in providing these deals. That being said, the 299$ offer is only available once per account. At that price there is no other credit to the account allowed unless it is a special circumstance. We provided that offer as a way to allow a dealseeker to obtain one for 350$ less than normal price because not everyone can afford the normal price. The two year commitment is there as a way for us to try to recuperate our cost/investment in the customer. These hd-dvrs still cost the company (with install) over 999$. 
If anyone has lifetime dvr from DirecTV, this will stay on account. The only situation where it will not is when the dvr you have is disco and then you get the hd-dvr later.
In regards to programming, espn2 and tnt hd was mentioned as coming next month. There is no information given to us that states that. I apologize for anyone being provided with that information in error. We will be launching HD locals beginning in November. Which markets they will be has not been communicated yet. Which national channels have not been communicated yet as well but you can more than likely look forward to those two stations and more. We will also still support existing tivos. 
Customer's pay my paycheck and that of my coworkers and most of us realize this. Thank you for being with us. 
For anyone that also keeps stating cable is a better value, I say this. DirecTV does not claim to be the cheapest. We claim to be the best. Best quality programming, best products, best value. There is alot of empirical evidence to support that. In addition, yes, cable does offer the boxes "free". Reason: renting. It seems like many people do not realize this but you are renting the boxes for 9$ to 18$ per month per box depending on the company. DirecTV is an ownership company. You are buying a brand new box and get to keep it. We have this business model because many studies show people prefer to own than rent. Make you sure you also look at what you would lose when you go to the so called free offers with other companies. You decide what you term the best deal in the end and we will respect that.
To end: keep the feedback and business coming. Because of you we are able to grow and launch cool programming, services, and products. We have a tough job balancing business needs with customer needs. The fast paced growth we are having is obviously overwhelming us with calls and we would appreciate not sympathy, but respect and patience. 
Thank you for being with DirecTV.


----------



## skillznbonez

I forgot one last topic. Regarding the LA/NY stations. By law now, dns is only offered to markets where no locals are broadcast by your provider. In addition, if you cancel account, changed address, or disconnected the dns channels, you legally have to resubmit the waivers again. If you were denied one or more dns channels, then you legally have to wait six months before being able to reapply for it. I hope this helps everyone that had questions about it.


----------



## Smthkd

I tried to get another HDTivo for $299, the Rep said "sure you can get another for $299 but w/o the $100 rebate or programming incentives", which I had no problem with since I got a really good deal the first time, however, when she tried to enter the info for my 2nd HDTivo, the system would not allow it! I was told I have to wait another 6 months to get it! She told me to call back in a couple of days because the problem was really that the installer didn't close out the service ticket from my install Thur. So hopefully I can get this resolved soon and get another!


----------



## BillyT2002

skillznbonez said:


> BillyT2002: No one should be scaring anyone.


Boo!


----------



## skillznbonez

Oh, you are soo funny Billy. How old are you?


----------



## MLWagner79

Has anyone who already owns one of these succeeded in negotiating with a CSR for some sort of programming deal? My brother-in-law was offered a $400 programming credit maybe 3 months ago or so when the price dropped to $600, and I'm wondering if they'd do the same this time around...


----------



## daviddoran

kndust said:


> sorry to say you would still have to go thru dtv to get them active and you would have take 2yr commiment


I think he knows you still have to activate the box and commit, I think he was just trying to bypass waiting for an "installer" that he only wants to drop off the equipment, many people here would rather not have a stranger messing with their expensive AV equipment. I don't know why you are so hostile.


----------



## pjenkins

Wow, just caught this thread, will be calling tomorrow to see if I can get it as well. Has anyone ordered 2 at the same time? I just bought a new 55" HD Sony LCD and that makes 2 HDTVs in the house now, so I'd like 2 HD Tivos, and this will allow me to get them if they offer both at the $299...


----------



## sjberra

skillznbonez said:


> For anyone that also keeps stating cable is a better value, I say this. DirecTV does not claim to be the cheapest. We claim to be the best. Best quality programming, best products, best value. There is alot of empirical evidence to support that. In addition, yes, cable does offer the boxes "free". Reason: renting. It seems like many people do not realize this but you are renting the boxes for 9$ to 18$ per month per box depending on the company. DirecTV is an ownership company. You are buying a brand new box and get to keep it. We have this business model because many studies show people prefer to own than rent. Make you sure you also look at what you would lose when you go to the so called free offers with other companies. You decide what you term the best deal in the end and we will respect that.


One thing you miss mentioning on the "rent" for the cable High Definition recievers and dvrs, if they break after the first 90 days, cable companies repair or replace them, same with the wiring. DirectTv just calls the rent something else - IE: Directv Protection Plan for 7.99 a month, so where is the difference?

Yes I am with directv, yes I got the deal, if fact it appears I got one of the better deals. If the deal that I recieved was not offered, I would have left in A new york minute, for my tv viewing habits cable or directv work equally well for about the same cost.


----------



## jamieh1

I called and told them I just bought mine for $699 and now they are offering it for $299 with rebates also. Asked if there was any thing they could do for me, the only thing I could get out of them was $5 off TC plus for 6 months, HD pack free for 3 months (was already getting) and $10 off Starz for 6 months (already getting).
Called back this morning tried again and same thing Ill give you $ 5off TCPlus, Im applying it right now, well I then I hung up and checked my acct and it didnt show any activity since I got the credit Sunday night. She got me! nothing added today. Well Ill go with what I got.
4 months ago they gave me $250 credit for HDand others like showtime for 6mos and $10 off starz and $$150 credit towards equipment to purchase because installer screwed up my dish and wiring setup. When I called back then the rep was angry with me saying your acct says " DO NOT GIVE THIS CUSTOMER ANYMORE DISCOUNTS" I could see them putting this in there notes but GEEZ dont just come out and tell me. 
Its not like I gave myself the deals they gafe them to me, I just call and ask if they have any deals. I do not threaten them to leave.


So frequent deal lookers beware!!!


----------



## pjenkins

pjenkins said:


> Wow, just caught this thread, will be calling tomorrow to see if I can get it as well. Has anyone ordered 2 at the same time? I just bought a new 55" HD Sony LCD and that makes 2 HDTVs in the house now, so I'd like 2 HD Tivos, and this will allow me to get them if they offer both at the $299...


Just got the $299 deal + rebate + $5 off HD for 6 months + SuperFan for $49 (not sure if that is a discount or not, but the wife needs her Packers in HDTV). The CSR I talked to was great and funny, said she reads the boards here and cracks up at all the various postings and occasional misinformation 

She told me I couldn't get a 2nd one at the $299 deal, I'd have to buy that at a retailer, so just one HDTV


----------



## Griffin21

skillznbonez said:


> Hi. I have spent hours reading these threads. I wanted to take this time and try to address some of the posts and issues and questions all of you have brought up....etc


Thanks for the response. I think that we can take your input with a little more credence than that of djchronic and other.

Does anyone know with the OTA antenna for $50 deal if the installer can upgrade the antenna on site for a additional fee? What I mean is that I'm not really sure that one of these wing antennas is going to cut it where I am. Neighbors who relate stories of good reception all have the slightly more "wire" type (sorry, don't know antenna terminology).


----------



## BillyT2002

skillznbonez said:


> Oh, you are soo funny Billy. How old are you?


Hey, age and humor have no real correlation to each other other than you have to have a sense of humor in the first place in order to appreciate good humor. You must be lacking in that prerequisite.  Anyway, if you must know, I'm 42.


----------



## jello25944

WHAT

THE


F!!

Box was dropped off last week Wednesday. I was told it would be $299.00, plus 100 bucks back as a rebate.

I just got a charge on my credit card for over $700.00 from DirecTV for the unit. How nice.


----------



## gfoulks

jello25944 said:


> WHAT
> 
> THE
> 
> F!!
> 
> Box was dropped off last week Wednesday. I was told it would be $299.00, plus 100 bucks back as a rebate.
> 
> I just got a charge on my credit card for over $700.00 from DirecTV for the unit. How nice.


A couple of days after I placed my order for this "special" deal I called back to verify the order and to ask why the charges were not showing my account activity. The rep said yes I can verify that you purchased a HR10-250 for $549... . and I stopped her right there. I told her I was quoted $299... she paused and said please hold. Apparently the order had to be switched over to some other screen that had the $299 price. It was originally written up on the standard screen.

Advice for those getting this deal... Call back, verify the prices and get the reps name and ID.


----------



## mbarloewen

Hello all,

This is my first post.

I want to say thank you so very much for sharing this deal, I was able to call on Saturday and order the deal.

$299 -$100 MIR + free new dish and installation.

I was satisfied with that even if others have gotten much more.

I have a few questions about HD programming because it is quite new to me and I was hoping that some of you would be willing to answer my questions.

1) I did not get an OTA antenna because I was under the impression, and was pretty sure that the retention rep (Tony) confirmed, that in Los Angeles (90035) I could get my local hogh def channels with just the dish. Is this the case or do I need the OTA antenna?

2) The thought occured to me that perhaps if I got the OTA antenna, I could get more local high def channels) PBS, KTLA (independent channel), etc... then just the major networks. Is this true?

3) I am not tech savy, when it comes to High Def, if I have the OTA antenna, does it still input into the HDTivo so that programs can be recorded off of it? 

4) Is the quality of the signal on the OTA antenna's better then the directv signal of the local channels?


Thanks so much in advance for answering any of the above questions. I really appreciate the help of this forum in allowing me to understand all the issues related to HD programming and directv hardware.

Mike


----------



## DavidS

Got $299 - $100 rebate on first call. Second call added $5 credit for 6 months on the HD package, which I would rather have skipped but was told I had to have for at least a year. Installation is in two days; pretty good service. I skipped the OTA antenna because I imagine I can get one cheaper than $50. I'm in high signal "yellow" area, only 10 miles from the towers.

On a side note - I get Cincinnati locals from DTV, but I live closer to Dayton. I'll be picking up the Dayton OTA HD locals with my new HD DTivo and the Cinci locals with my SD DTivo.

Just got the Panasonic 42" EDTV this weekend from Circuit City with a $300 rebate. Very happy with the picture and that's only with SD DTivo and DVD. Can't wait to see an HD signal. I'm going to try to pick up an OTA antenna today and tune them in live.

Oh, yeah:


----------



## gfoulks

DavidS - It's not likely that you will find a antenna with installation cheaper than $50 unless you do the installation yourself.


----------



## JWG

gfoulks said:


> DavidS - It's not likely that you will find a antenna with installation cheaper than $50 unless you do the installation yourself.


The antenna I was looking at (red zone) was $149. Really says I need blue, but with an indoor HDTVi I get "rain fade" versions of all but a couple stations so I think the medium directional without pre-amp will be fine even though it says I need a pre-amp.


----------



## DavidS

gfoulks said:


> DavidS - It's not likely that you will find a antenna with installation cheaper than $50 unless you do the installation yourself.


I'll do it myself easily. I moved my current dish to my roof (a flat Mansard style roof) a few weeks ago. (I also dropped extra cable for the HD dish and OTA antenna at the same time.)


----------



## tulip088

I came up with a great CSR.
Called retention and said I had been checking into my cable company's latest offerings, but they couldn't offer a HD DVR here yet - what could DirecTV do for me. He offered that the HD TiVo's were now $399 -$100 rebate and that the price offered might even be better once he got into the order entry process.
I figured I could still back out, so I said OK. Pretty soon he says they can sell it to me for $299 (-100) - just what I was fishing for. Next he's saying "I see you have the Sports Pack - I can set that up for $10 off for six months", and then, "the system's telling me to give you Showtime for 3 months free also". I never even asked about service credits - $199 for the HDTiVo was enough for me.

I can't imagine being a CSR is a particularly fun job, but I hope that helping out and ending up with a genuinely happy customer once in a while makes it a little more tolerable.
Installation Saturday - I can hardly wait.


----------



## Philbarr2001

Here are the details...

I've been a DirecTV customer for 3+ years. I have the Hughes HD Receiver. However, because of tree coverage, I can only receive channels from Satellite 101. Hence, the only HD channels I receive are OTA and I do not subscribe to the DirecTV HD Package. I do, however, want the HR10-250 since most of my tv habits are the network variety. So I guess the question is whether it is possible to get the $299 deal without committing to the HD Package? Thank you in advance for your assistance.

Phil


----------



## sjberra

Philbarr2001 said:


> Here are the details...
> 
> I've been a DirecTV customer for 3+ years. I have the Hughes HD Receiver. However, because of tree coverage, I can only receive channels from Satellite 101. Hence, the only HD channels I receive are OTA and I do not subscribe to the DirecTV HD Package. I do, however, want the HR10-250 since most of my tv habits are the network variety. So I guess the question is whether it is possible to get the $299 deal without committing to the HD Package? Thank you in advance for your assistance.
> 
> Phil


Don't remember if the HD package is required, was just told 2 year commitment to D* with no package specifications.


----------



## pjenkins

Philbarr2001 said:


> Here are the details...
> 
> I've been a DirecTV customer for 3+ years. I have the Hughes HD Receiver. However, because of tree coverage, I can only receive channels from Satellite 101. Hence, the only HD channels I receive are OTA and I do not subscribe to the DirecTV HD Package. I do, however, want the HR10-250 since most of my tv habits are the network variety. So I guess the question is whether it is possible to get the $299 deal without committing to the HD Package? Thank you in advance for your assistance.
> 
> Phil


Yes, I had to add the HD Package since I used to subscribe to it, but ended it a while back (no Tivo, no DirecTV, so the SA HD tuner and $5/month charge was eliminated). The CSR got all the way through my order before *I* asked about the HD package and she said "I can add that if you want". So, the deal was already done before we even talked about turning the HD Package on.

My question would be, why get the HD Tivo if you aren't getting HD? Just for the recording time? Future HDTV purchase perhaps and you don't have one now?


----------



## kbellve

pjenkins said:


> My question would be, why get the HD Tivo if you aren't getting HD? Just for the recording time? Future HDTV purchase perhaps and you don't have one now?


I just cancelled my HD package. I don't have a HD Tivo, but a normal HD reciever. The only thing that I used on the HD package was ESPN HD, but I am paying attention to this thread.

I still get the HD CBS (NY) and HD FOX (NY) since I subscribe to local channels. I assume when my locals actually go HD, then I would get those through the local package and not the HD package. I am thinking of adding ESPN HD al carte.


----------



## Rob Dawn

pjenkins said:


> My question would be, why get the HD Tivo if you aren't getting HD? Just for the recording time? Future HDTV purchase perhaps and you don't have one now?
> 
> Because you can still use an antenna to get the networks in HD...


Local channels _AND_ NFL Sunday Ticket!! 

Rob


----------



## Philbarr2001

pjenkins...I do have HD. However, because of tree coverage I don't have sight of 110 or 119, so all my HD is OTA. So the HD Package is useless for me. 

Thanks to those who took the time to reply. I just called and got the $299 -$100 MIR. No additional perks but I was pleased as pie that I did not have to commit to the HD Package. Now I just have that long wait until Saturday.


----------



## MrBigglesworth

My mom is getting tired of Dish Network and was liking what I was showing her with my HR10-250 unit and she is interested in switching to DirecTV epecially since the monthly price for what I pay is cheaper than what she gets with Dish now and she has an HDTV.

My question though, for installation as a new DirecTV customer, will they drop 2 lines so she can use the HD unit to its fullest extent?


----------



## pjenkins

Philbarr2001 said:


> pjenkins...I do have HD. However, because of tree coverage I don't have sight of 110 or 119, so all my HD is OTA. So the HD Package is useless for me.
> 
> Thanks to those who took the time to reply. I just called and got the $299 -$100 MIR. No additional perks but I was pleased as pie that I did not have to commit to the HD Package. Now I just have that long wait until Saturday.


ah, I see. With the football in HD this year, I can't imagine not getting that myself LOL


----------



## dwynne

bustergonad said:


> Superfan for $24


It is pretty funny seeing folks getting "SuperFan" for free or cheap. I got the early bird renewal on my ST and refuesed to pay $99 more for the games in HD (included last year). They they dropped the price to $49 "this year", but I still refused.

I called retension and told them either they included the HD games with my $200 (or so) ST or I would just drop the Sunday Ticket. They said they could not, so I dropped the ST after several years. I am in no commitment, so I don't know why D* would rather LOSE my $200 to see if I would pay them another $50 for ST in HD. But they did. Then I see where they are giving away the "SuperFan" left and right for free or at a discount. Blows my mind.

I would not mind having another HD Tivo to place an aging SD Tivo, so I may call to see about the $299 - $100 price as well. It would be really funny if they offer me a discount on the SuperFan and ST now as well.......

Dennis


----------



## skillznbonez

The extra cost is absolutely worth it. There is more to the package than just HD games (which is expensive). You also get the RedZone channel, ShortCuts, and the GameMix channels. Look into it.


----------



## pudgey7

I am sorry if this question has been answered.........but I am trying to get a yes or no. The only thing holding me back is this one small factor---- 
Can the hdtivo record the 4 major networks in hd, I understand that the locals are coming soon but if the only thing I can record is hbo..st..ext, then I think I am gonna need to hold off!! The answer to that question has a HUGE effect on whether or not the wife gives the go-ahead.


----------



## Montana Man

I tried this today and they did offer me the $299 deal but she said that is as cheap as it will get. She said they will charge my CC $649 and give me $250 off and the $100 rebate. She did offer me the Superfan for $49 and offered the HD package at half price for 6/months.

I had read about people getting them to charge this to their account before. I dont have CC and my bank will only let me debit up to $400 per day. So this is not an option for me......Just wondering if others have gotten them to add it to their bill or if you all had to provide them with a CC.


----------



## alexcue

Montana Man said:


> ...I had read about people getting them to charge this to their account before. I dont have CC and my bank will only let me debit up to $400 per day. So this is not an option for me......Just wondering if others have gotten them to add it to their bill or if you all had to provide them with a CC.


They added it to my bill without a peep. I've been with them for 11 years and have a good credit history with them tho.


----------



## Griffin21

pudgey7 said:


> I am sorry if this question has been answered.........but I am trying to get a yes or no. The only thing holding me back is this one small factor----
> Can the hdtivo record the 4 major networks in hd, I understand that the locals are coming soon but if the only thing I can record is hbo..st..ext, then I think I am gonna need to hold off!! The answer to that question has a HUGE effect on whether or not the wife gives the go-ahead.


While I don't have this tivo system yet I do have the DirectTV HD Tuner (Samsung). The local HD channels (actually digital) come in OTA *through the tuner* so I would believe (and am counting on) them being handled by the tivo system. I'm not in a large market at all.

I think that the locals in HD that everyone is on about is over the satellite - no antenna needed.


----------



## Montana Man

Well i called them back and now i got them to charge it to my account for $299 and i got the $100 rebate ended up having to pay the $14.95 s&h charge but i wasnt gonna push too much.

So will end up with:

HR10-250 for $199 after rebate
HD package for $5.99 a month for 6 months.
Superfan for $49

Not to shabby if i can only get the wife to approve it


----------



## skittlebrau

The information you all have provided was GOLD! I was about to drop $599 at BestBuy for the HD TiVo until I found an auction on eBay indicating you could get a HR10-250 for $199. After some investigating, I ended up here!

I called DirecTV Mover's Connection (our account was suspended until now, since we just moved into our new home and need DirecTV service installed/transferred), and the rep wasn't all that friendly. He quoted be 2 times on the HD DVR as being $649 with a $100 MIR. I asked to speak with the retention department and I got a very friendly rep on the phone who gave me the following deals:

HD DVR $299 and $100 MIR (2 year commitment)
Free HD package for 3 months
$5 credit/month for 9 months
HBO/Showtime 2 for 2 special ($2 a month for HBO/Showtime for 6 months (I think that's right), then HBO is $12/month and Showtime drops)

I also got the Sunday Ticket for $250 (no discounts there) and opted not to get the Superfan for $49 (no discounts there either). Does anyone recommend I should call back and see if I can get any additional discounts for the Sunday Ticket/Superfan thing? Otherwise I'm pretty happy here, especially considering I almost paid $599 at BestBuy this afternoon!


----------



## fredfa

I think you did very well.
The new ST price is $279 and SuperFan is $99.
Just enjoy the good deal you got!


----------



## chuckbernard

daviddsims said:


> Tomthumb I am in the exact same position as you are. I tried everything I could to get them to just send it but it requires installation. I am not going to change my address because I (moved) to a white spot and I get locals and nationals and if I move to my real address and then back I would just get locals then. I am hoping value electronics or some other outlet will start selling them at that price and just buy it outright.


I had the same problem once. I had to "move" by calling and giving them my new address. Then, ordered the equipment after about an hour. After the professional install I was happy. Unfortunately, only 2 weeks later I had to move again but then I did my own move and re-install at the new location


----------



## toneman

jblankenship said:


> I've been reading this thread since it started and decided to bite the bullet. I've been a DTV subscriber since January 2005. So the deal is not necessarily restricted to long time subscribers. 1st call got me this:
> 
> $299 HDTivo
> $100 Mail-in rebate
> $50 OTA antenna
> $30 HD credit
> $30 TC+ credit
> 2/2 HBO program for 6 months
> 
> The CSR was very courteous and pleasant to deal with. Some have gotten better deals and some have gotten worse...


I'd love to see how much better a deal than yours can be had by someone who's been a DTV customer for less than a year...especially considering that apparently, you didn't even have to talk to retention in order to get the deal you got. I mean, yeah, there are some folks who've gotten better...but that's almost always because they either already subscribe to additional packages (HBO, NFL, TC Premier) and/or have been with DTV almost from the very beginning. I'm not knocking you on getting such a great deal, but am wondering how someone like myself who's been with DTV for almost four years could only get the HD DVR deal, $5 off HD for 6 months, and 1 free month of HBO (which the CS rep offered only after I kept pestering her about what else I could get)...whereas you, with less than a year can get the same deal *plus* $30 TC+ credit (is that a one-time credit or is it spread across six months?) *and* 2/2 HBO for six months...without having to talk to retention?

I think someone else asked (either in this thread or one of the other related ones) if the $299 HD DVR offer still kept your $4.99 DVR monthly fee grandfathered in, or will it increase to $5.99? Well if you commit to the deal, your DVR monthly fee will indeed increase to $5.99/month...no way around that, apparently.


----------



## DavidS

pudgey7 said:


> I am sorry if this question has been answered.........but I am trying to get a yes or no. The only thing holding me back is this one small factor----
> Can the hdtivo record the 4 major networks in hd, I understand that the locals are coming soon but if the only thing I can record is hbo..st..ext, then I think I am gonna need to hold off!! The answer to that question has a HUGE effect on whether or not the wife gives the go-ahead.


It will record the your local broadcast "over the air" (OTA) HD channels, assuming you can receive them. You will probably need an OTA antenna, which DTC will add to the package for $50. If you don't know about your availability, go to antennaweb.org.

It will also record all of the standard definition DTV channels, of course.


----------



## DavidS

Philbarr2001 said:


> Here are the details...
> 
> I've been a DirecTV customer for 3+ years. I have the Hughes HD Receiver. However, because of tree coverage, I can only receive channels from Satellite 101. Hence, the only HD channels I receive are OTA and I do not subscribe to the DirecTV HD Package. I do, however, want the HR10-250 since most of my tv habits are the network variety. So I guess the question is whether it is possible to get the $299 deal without committing to the HD Package? Thank you in advance for your assistance.
> 
> Phil


I asked this specifically of two CSRs and was told I had to subscribe to the HD package for 1 year. They gave me $5 off per month for 6 months, though.


----------



## BayAreaThumper

OK, I'll chime in here, lurker in other forum, but this topic caught my eye. I have been Directv customer for, ~ 5 years - previously w/ dish network.

Saw the thread about 649.00 with 250.00 retention & 100.00 rebate, making the dvr 299.00 - low enough for me.

CSR Call #1:

Math worked out to:

649.00 - 250.00 - 100.00 = 299.00 (though billing terms and rebate was unknown at this point)

This was OK, and I surfed the web some more, and called back.

CSR Call #2:

After reviewing some posts here, I decided that I should try for some monthly credits..ended up getting the following on top of the deal from call #1:

10 USD off of monthly HBO package/6 months

5 USD off of HD content package/6 months(normally 10.95/month)

another 90 bucks, I felt OK at that point.

The CSR ensured I would a call back in the next 24 hours, to schedule an install of the free elliptical dish.

CSR Call #3:

No installation call ever occurred. I called back to the 1-800 retention number. Spoke with a nice gentleman, Jacob.

There was no order for a HD DVR on file, or HBO credit..BUT, there was 5/month credit for the HD monthly package.

I explained to him the situation, and that my Samsung HLR5067 will be here soon, and if I need to call Comcast for their DVR..

Here is my deal, paid with credit card an hour ago:

Installation scheduled on Friday September, 9th, between 8am-noon.

299.00 - 100.00 DirecTV rebate = 199.00 for 250GB DVR

49.00 OTA Antenna Installation(elliptical dish installation is free)

Showtime and HBO free for six months

5.00 off of HD service for six months.

No shipping or handling charges.

199.00
49.00
---------
299.00
(60) HBO Credit?
(60) Showtime credit?
(30) HD credit
---------
149.00, plus CA tax, net cost for HD DVR installed w/ OTA antenna. Normal customer I think, ~ 80/month. Prepaid a 2 year deal for our inlaws(with free directivo installed) - maybe that helped.

I feel great after getting through all the CSR's. 

Thought I would share - this is in Morgan Hill, CA.

Dave


----------



## vernsh

Don't want to rain on anyones parade but are these units brand new or are they rebuilts from all the early models (like mine) that crashed and had to be replaced?
I know the new ones have 2-250gb drives for the same original price as the old ones so if they are just fire selling the old models, that's ok.


----------



## jlib

vernsh said:


> ...I know the new ones have 2-250gb drives for the same original price as the old ones...


How do you know that?


----------



## ex007

Here's the best I could do:

$299 - HD DVR
$ 15 - shipping/handling
-$100 - Mail in Rebate
-$120 - $20x6 mos TP credit
-$ 30 - $5x6 mos HD pkg credit
$ 64 - TOTAL Price for HD DVR

Anyone get a better deal?

The only downside is that D*has no plans to add any additional HD channels. I couldn't care less about local HDs; I have an OTA. But I find it absolutely insane that D* has no plans to add TNT-HD, StarzHD or, apparently, ESPN2HD. But the thought of not having TiVo is probably worse than having an extra HD channel.


----------



## austinsho

Has anyone under committment gotten the $299/$100 rebate deal?


----------



## Charlutz

austinsho said:


> Has anyone under committment gotten the $299/$100 rebate deal?


Yeah, I had just re-upped for a 2 year commitment last week when I got an R10 before the HD deal was made public. I got $299/$100 rebate, free install and $60 in programming credits.


----------



## skillznbonez

D* does plan on adding TNT HD, ESPN HD, National Geographic HD, FOX HD ( not the local network), and many more.


----------



## Outlaw Z

skillznbonez said:


> D* does plan on adding TNT HD, ESPN HD, National Geographic HD, FOX HD ( not the local network), and many more.


The big question is will these be added as MPEG 2 or MPEG 4 streams. If they are MPEG 4 streams then these HD TiVo's will be unusable.


----------



## skillznbonez

I agree. I have asked that question but have not got an answer yet. We should definately know by November though.


----------



## Griffin21

Outlaw Z said:


> The big question is will these be added as MPEG 2 or MPEG 4 streams. If they are MPEG 4 streams then these HD TiVo's will be unusable.


I think that it's pretty safe to assume that once DTV makes a decision (or shortly before) the parameters will be posted all over this forum. We can then jump for joy/piss and moan as appropriate. Until then we and the reps for DTV here are just not going to know or be able to say.


----------



## scottara

Ok just called into DTV Customer retention here is what i got:

$299 - $100 MIR - $60 (SHO free 6 mos) + $50 OTA = $189 installed, set for 8/27, who hoo.

I think i might call back and see if i cant get some more discounts.


----------



## Robdec

OK I called this morning and Ordered mine. The tech is scheduled for an install tomorrow morning. ( less then 24 hours from ordering)

$299 - $100 MIR -$5 a month for 6 months on HD package. Didn't need an OTA I already have one installed. It was there when I bought the house. I hope it works. Prev owner had Dish and received all the HD OTA.


----------



## ex007

skillznbonez said:


> D* does plan on adding TNT HD, ESPN HD, National Geographic HD, FOX HD ( not the local network), and many more.


D* already has ESPN-HD, so I assume that mean ESPN2HD. If so, when? When are the other channels being added?

Frankly, I'm pissed at D* for its crappy HD lineup. There are cable companies with over 30 HD channels right now. Heck, Dish has 15+ HD channels. Why in the world should we put up with D*'s paltry offering. The ONLY reason why I have stuck with D* is TiVo. Yet D* is abandoning TiVo, so I'm not so sure it's worth sticking around.

So, if you work for D*, then tell us when these new HD channels are going to be added.


----------



## fredfa

ESPN2 HD is scheduled for addition to D* on Sept. 8


----------



## skillznbonez

All I can say is soon. Most of my information is not public yet and I can not say anything. NDAs. 
D* has played a waiting game to make sure we get our HD expansion right and become the leader in HD. I do not care much about cable companies. I have been with my share of them and D* is by far the best (in my opinion). As for DishNet, they have the same lineup as D* right now. The only extras are the VOOM channels they got cheap during the breakup. Again, in my opinion, not much of an advantage with those channels other than originality.


----------



## remlle

I got the same deal 
HD Tivo.
Triple LNB Dish 
Free install,
299 up front
100 mail in rebate. 
6 months free HD 
5$ montly credit to my bill
thanks guys for the info.


----------



## photokev

So do you have to sell them on the idea that you are going to cancel your service to get these deals? What exactly are you guys telling them and asking for?


----------



## mikestanley

Do I have any chance to get this deal if I've only been with DirecTV since January of this year and still have 4 months to go on my initial 1 yr agreement?

I'd jump on it in a heartbeat, but it isn't like I can call and say I'm thinking of leaving - and doubt I would if I weren't under contract, since I'm still happy with the service.

But I'd go HD Tivo for $299 without a rebate, just to get my locals onto Tivo in HD.


----------



## MrBigglesworth

When I called retention earlier they stated that a new install for my mom if done on the regular end would be $599 -$100 rebate.

She suggested to have her sign up for regular, non DVR DTV, then call their number for the upgrade in new equipment.


----------



## MCOfozcin1

Called the retention number, talked to a very pleasant gentleman who agreed immediately to the deal, and offered the $100 rebate without even being asked. It will be charged on my monthly bill, and I only have to wait 36 hours for install!!

Best part is.... I have a standing notation on my account that when I activate an HR10-250, I will receive a $300 bill credit. (Don't know if I will get this one, but still a great deal at $299).

If it all works out HR10-250 299.00
Shipping 14.95
Rebate -100.00
Bill Credit -300.00
________________
Total cost to me -67.21 (including sales tax)

If all works out, they will be paying me $67.21 to take one of these off their hands, and will install it for free!

Man, I LOVE this forum!!!!

Oh yeah, almost forgot, when he asked which credit card I would like to charge this too, I asked him if he could just put it on my bill, and he said "no problem, we'll add it to your next monthly bill".
Am I lucky or what?


----------



## skillznbonez

To MikeStanley: Just call and tell them you have seen many deals for 299$. Mention you would not mind a two year commitment and would like to take advantage of them. As I stated in one of my earlier posts, it is one per account.


----------



## cdieren

I called the retention number and was offered about what others have gotten and would have been happy with that. However, CSR was a stickler and would not ship this unit out to me at my billing address and instead insisted on having an installer deliver/install. I have different billing and service addresses to get DNS and do not want to risk losing DNS by changing service address temporarily to get this deal.

Is there any other way to get them to ship to my billing (or other) address?


----------



## quiddich

My HR10-250's disk died last night -- called customer service who offered me a refurb for $300 in exchange for my old one. So I called retention, and now I'm waiting (till 12 September, *sigh*) for a new unit.

$299 - 100 MIR + $15 for handling
Free Showtime for 6 months (then it goes away automatically)
HBO at $2 for 6 months (then it goes up to full price unless I cancel)
New dish/multiswitch/install if needed

I declined the HD package, but I can still get it at $5/off for the next few months.

Now, the real question is whether I can get Citibank to pay for this under their extended warranty...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

cdieren said:


> I called the retention number and was offered about what others have gotten and would have been happy with that. However, CSR was a stickler and would not ship this unit out to me at my billing address and instead insisted on having an installer deliver/install. I have different billing and service addresses to get DNS and do not want to risk losing DNS by changing service address temporarily to get this deal.
> 
> Is there any other way to get them to ship to my billing (or other) address?


This is exactly what I've been trying to find out too. I want it shipped to my house so I can install it myself.


----------



## johnzonie

SpankyInChicago said:


> So, you purchased a product from a Company other than DirecTV. DirecTV told you to refuse delivery of the product. And you did so? I hope you are at least calling up the company that shipped you the product and volunteering to cover their shipping costs.


No need to volunteer - the company graciously helped themselves to a 15% restocking fee, which more than covered the ground shipping charge


----------



## ex007

skillznbonez said:


> All I can say is soon. Most of my information is not public yet and I can not say anything. NDAs.
> D* has played a waiting game to make sure we get our HD expansion right and become the leader in HD. I do not care much about cable companies. I have been with my share of them and D* is by far the best (in my opinion). As for DishNet, they have the same lineup as D* right now. The only extras are the VOOM channels they got cheap during the breakup. Again, in my opinion, not much of an advantage with those channels other than originality.


No offense, buy your response is typical D* arrogance. Wait, it's coming. Can't tell you when, but trust me. I'm tired of waiting.

Currently, there are cable companies offering 4-5x the number of HD channels while D* plays a waiting game. Yeah, D* is really the leader in HD. And Dish does NOT have the same lineup - it has TNT-HD, which D* doesn't offer and, apparently, won't be offering for at least another six months. D* is really screwing up HD. There is absolutely ZERO excuse for not having TNT, ESPN2, Starz, and other HD channels.

Again, I've stayed loyal to D* because of TiVo. Today I read in USAToday that D* has stopped purchasing TiVo equipment and will start shipping its own model. Major, major mistake IMO. Without TiVo there is no reason for me and a significant number of other subscribers to remain with D*. So it's off to Dish I go. Best of luck with that HD leader thing...


----------



## Hersheytx

Got to love people like this. I guess you could pay and launch 4 Sats with in 30 days? Cable has been promising so much crap for over a decade. They just barely got into DVR's. Only after Directv started to pound them with it.
Dish? I know that they are ahead right now, but they will fall behind very soon. They have no more Sat space. They have no Sats in the pipe to put into orbit.
I really hope you run over to Dish and get their DVR. Enjoy the HD and watch Directv make the leap into HD that will dwarf anything Dish could ever hope to meet.
See ya later
Jeff
Dallas, Tx


----------



## ex007

Hersheytx said:


> Got to love people like this. I guess you could pay and launch 4 Sats with in 30 days? Cable has been promising so much crap for over a decade. They just barely got into DVR's. Only after Directv started to pound them with it.
> Dish? I know that they are ahead right now, but they will fall behind very soon. They have no more Sat space. They have no Sats in the pipe to put into orbit.
> I really hope you run over to Dish and get their DVR. Enjoy the HD and watch Directv make the leap into HD that will dwarf anything Dish could ever hope to meet.
> See ya later
> Jeff
> Dallas, Tx


Jeff - You want to make personal attacks? Fine. You ignorant idiot. You're the reason why D* hasn't added any new HD channels over the past two years. Because you just keep taking it while blindly believing D* is still the leader in HD. Here's the HD lineup of just one cable company:

Discovery HD 
Universal HD 
TNT HD 
ESPN HD 
ESPN2 HD 
NFL Network HD 
The Outdoor Channel 2 HD 
HDNet 
HDNet Movies 
HBO HD - West 
HBO HD - East 
Showtime HD - West 
Showtime HD - East 
Cinemax HD - West 
Cinemax HD - East 
Starz! HD - West 
Starz! HD - East 
TMC HD

Now, just when do you think D* is going to offer even half of those channels? Again, I've been with D* since 1998. I don't want to leave. But if D* is going to abandon TiVo and remain in the dark ages re HD content, I will leave. D* will only add new HD content when it has to.


----------



## Kevin L

ex007 said:


> No offense, buy your response is typical D* arrogance. Wait, it's coming. Can't tell you when, but trust me. I'm tired of waiting.
> 
> Currently, there are cable companies offering 4-5x the number of HD channels while D* plays a waiting game. Yeah, D* is really the leader in HD. And Dish does NOT have the same lineup - it has TNT-HD, which D* doesn't offer and, apparently, won't be offering for at least another six months. D* is really screwing up HD. There is absolutely ZERO excuse for not having TNT, ESPN2, Starz, and other HD channels.
> 
> Again, I've stayed loyal to D* because of TiVo. Today I read in USAToday that D* has stopped purchasing TiVo equipment and will start shipping its own model. Major, major mistake IMO. Without TiVo there is no reason for me and a significant number of other subscribers to remain with D*. So it's off to Dish I go. Best of luck with that HD leader thing...


No offense, but your response is typical TiVo fanaticism. You are not loyal to DirecTV, you are loyal to TiVo. If you were loyal to DirecTV, you wouldn't be stating you're out of here once they drop TiVo.

Many posters here throw around the terms "loyal" and "loyalty" when it's just not the case. Right now, you're with DirecTV because it suits your needs and will leave when it doesn't. That's not loyalty. It's taking care of yourself.

In the words of Seinfeld: "Not that there's anything wrong with that."  It's just not loyalty.


----------



## ex007

Kevin L said:


> No offense, but your response is typical TiVo fanaticism. You are not loyal to DirecTV, you are loyal to TiVo. If you were loyal to DirecTV, you wouldn't be stating you're out of here once they drop TiVo.
> 
> Many posters here throw around the terms "loyal" and "loyalty" when it's just not the case. Right now, you're with DirecTV because it suits your needs and will leave when it doesn't. That's not loyalty. It's taking care of yourself.
> 
> In the words of Seinfeld: "Not that there's anything wrong with that."  It's just not loyalty.


Well, we'll just agree to disagree. I am loyal, but I'm not stupid.

What I want is HD content at the best possible resolution. If D* isn't going to provide that, then I will leave. Right now D* - and all of its "loyal" customers - remind me of car buyers in the 70s. Don't buy Honda, buy a GM. Buying a Honda is unAmerican. GM was the best and it will be the best again. Trust GM they will do the right thing.

Well, I'm not going to blindly follow. Frankly, that blind loyalty is what sunk GM, and it's what will sink D* if it doesn't get its act together.


----------



## kbellve

ex007 said:


> Well, I'm not going to blindly follow. Frankly, that blind loyalty is what sunk GM, and it's what will sink D* if it doesn't get its act together.


GM is still the number 1 auto company in the world. I wouldn't call them sunk.

But, I do agree that I am also looking for more HD content. Directv is lacking.


----------



## Kevin L

ex007 said:


> Well, we'll just agree to disagree. I am loyal, but I'm not stupid.
> 
> What I want is HD content at the best possible resolution. If D* isn't going to provide that, then I will leave. Right now D* - and all of its "loyal" customers - remind me of car buyers in the 70s. Don't buy Honda, buy a GM. Buying a Honda is unAmerican. GM was the best and it will be the best again. Trust GM they will do the right thing.
> 
> Well, I'm not going to blindly follow. Frankly, that blind loyalty is what sunk GM, and it's what will sink D* if it doesn't get its act together.


You're agreeing with me by your argument. The GM buyers you mention were/are loyal, as they bought/buy GM no matter what the competition offers. Those that say they're with DirecTV because of TiVo and are out of here when they drop TiVo are loyal to TiVo, not DirecTV. Again, nothing wrong with that.

The term blind loyalty you used is exactly what I'd use to describe many of the DirecTV TiVo users. There have been a lot of posts here about leaving DirecTV as soon as they drop TiVo, without even seeing what its replacement offers. That's blind loyalty.

I may be naïve, but I believe DirecTV would love to offer more HD, and will as soon as the new sats are ready. Most of the HD I watch is the OTA networks. I wish they offered more premium channels in HD, but I'm not starved for it yet.

I've been with Cablevision from January 1986 until November 1999, switched to Dish then until January 2002 when I switched to DirecTV. I've had issues with all of them, but DirecTV has by far been the most satisfying of the three. I'm moving in two years and expect that I'll move my DirecTV equipment with me.


----------



## gfoulks

fredfa said:


> ESPN2 HD is scheduled for addition to D* on Sept. 8


Just in time for college football! I'll have my fingers crossed..


----------



## Goeers

I'm about to call D* retention to see about getting in on this deal as well. 

I've got a new Samsung HL-R6178 on order, but it will not be here for at least 3-4 weeks. Does anyone recall if we make this 'deal' that we can push-out install time by that much? Maybe I should just wait until the Samsung arrives, but I'm a bit impatient.


----------



## BoomerangThree

1) I have read through much of the HD DVR threads, just want to make sure I understand things

2) I can call DTV and order the HD DVR for a net price of $299?

3) The HD DVR is a dual tuner?

4) The HD DVR will be upgraded for free when MPEG4 is rolled out?

5) If I have an existing HD Receiver, will that receiver be upgraded for free when MPEG4 rolls out?

6) Are there any other things I should be aware of in my eval to upgrade to a dual tuner HD DVR?

Thanks for the paitence...


----------



## skillznbonez

To quiddich: sorry for the wait. D* is transitioning to new service provider and the original one had a mass defection. That is main reason why install date is soo far out for you. 

To ex007: It is sad to see you this way. Your choice though. 

To cdieren: They can still place an order for you. D* just needs to put the install address in the order system. No changes need to be made the your account at all.

Thank everyone for listening. All I am trying to do is help some of ya. Take care.


----------



## jes218

I currently have Comcast HD with their PVR (which sux). I miss my TiVos, which are gathering dust.

Should I switch? How many HD channels does D offer? How long for TiVo's stand alone HD unit?

You think I can use that retention phone number to get the deal(s)?

I'm So CONFUSED>>>>>

Thanks


----------



## quiddich

skillznbonez said:


> To quiddich: sorry for the wait. D* is transitioning to new service provider and the original one had a mass defection. That is main reason why install date is soo far out for you.


The delay gives me time to see if I can somehow recover the disk in the HDTiVo (Fry's has a WD 250GB in today's paper for $65 after rebates) -- if I can, I'll cancel the install and save my "retention credit" for another opportunity.


----------



## Sakboy

I'm new to this, so please bare with me. I am going to call the retention # today to hopefully get the same deal. I know there giving dishes with this deal but I already have a hi def dish and I really don't want two on my roof. I will have 1 hi def tivo box in living room and one tivo box in bedroom ( so all 4 inputs on dish are taking ). If I want to put 1 more regular box in spare bedroom can I do this by splitting off one of the other lines (it should also save me $5 a month)? Also what kind of connections are they sending out with the hi def tivo? Do I need to get the DVI cable or does it come with it and if it does should I still go out and get a good quality cable instead of the one supplied? I will also get the antenna for local hi def channels with this deal for $50 through D** is this something I should do or get one at radio shack? Lastly, how is the signal through DVI?
Thank you very much


----------



## newsposter

I feel obligated to share my DTV joy. 

Last night called and offered 649-100. Said, that's a tad high. He paused to look some more. then i asked if i could get the 20/6 month off deal. He then came back and said because i'm a super special customer with great history, he can offer 299-100. He noted my account and I said i'd think about it.

Today called back and said i was offered it but can they do more? Gave me the 20/6 month off TCP in less than a second, and 5 off a month if i get the HD package for 6 months.

So after tax, without ordering HD programming, i'm net about $100 bucks for the install. 

I'm a very happy camper. Just can't wait to see if he actually crawls under the house or if I wind up doing it.  I really dont care as long as long as he gets the dish up and running ok.


----------



## newsposter

BoomerangThree said:


> 1) I have read through much of the HD DVR threads, just want to make sure I understand things
> 
> 2) I can call DTV and order the HD DVR for a net price of $299?
> 
> 3) The HD DVR is a dual tuner?
> 
> 4) The HD DVR will be upgraded for free when MPEG4 is rolled out?
> 
> 5) If I have an existing HD Receiver, will that receiver be upgraded for free when MPEG4 rolls out?
> 
> 6) Are there any other things I should be aware of in my eval to upgrade to a dual tuner HD DVR?
> 
> Thanks for the paitence...


I'm not expert but know a bit

2. 299-100 is the no haggle price...you can get more if you call back a few times and are nice and also lucky

3. yes, also can get OTA locals with an antenna if you are near the source

4. I'm betting, based on what I read, the answer is yes. Or at least low cost.

5. no idea sorry

6. can't answer that as i'm newbie to hd myself. I just know it needs 2 wires like every other tivo.


----------



## cdieren

skillznbonez said:


> To quiddich: sorry for the wait. D* is transitioning to new service provider and the original one had a mass defection. That is main reason why install date is soo far out for you.
> 
> To ex007: It is sad to see you this way. Your choice though.
> 
> To cdieren: They can still place an order for you. D* just needs to put the install address in the order system. No changes need to be made the your account at all.
> 
> Thank everyone for listening. All I am trying to do is help some of ya. Take care.


I tried again tonight with different CSR and was also insistent that the installer deliver and install the unit at my service address. Doesn't seem to be an "order system" with a differing address as mentioned above by skillznbonez.

Any special tricks to getting this accomplished?

Any others had success at this?


----------



## SteveTrek

I called the customer retension number given here in this thread on Monday August 22. The person I talked to, Joel, was very helpfull and polite; a pleasure to talk to this person. I told him that I would like to take advantage of the $299 with $100 rebate offer on the HR10-250. Without hesitation, he said he could take care of that for me and explained the process and the and set up an appointment for me for this Sunday. I asked to have my existing DirecTivo moved to my bedroom (to replace an older non-Tivo receiver) and to put the HR10-250 back into my living room. He even offered to add whatever additional cabling was necessary including a new dish! I already have the 3 LNB dish with two feeds for the new HR10-250, but I will need an extra feed for my bedroom. No problem! I then asked about the 50% discount on the HD programming package for 6 months. He agreed to do that too. This DirecTV representative bent over backwards to help me! This was the best service related call I've ever had!

Thanks Joel.

And thanks to you folks for this information. As I told this representative, at $1000, there was no way I would purchase this product. At $199 (after rebate), you betcha!


----------



## Remington

What's the best a new subscriber can expect on this deal?


----------



## SpankyInChicago

kbellve said:


> GM is still the number 1 auto company in the world. I wouldn't call them sunk.


Their financials are in terrible shape. The auto division is bleeding money. The only thing saving them is GMAC which is making money hand over fist.


----------



## reubenray

Does anyone know how long this deal will last? I want to take advantage of it when I move into a new house in about 2 months.

I have never had a TIVO so think this is a good time to jump on board. I have been recording the OTA-HD via my HTPC.


----------



## SpaceBass

ebonovic said:


> Good for all of you that get a good deal (I am not ranting that I paid $1,000 as I have been LOVING my unit for 18 months now), but when is enough... enough...
> 
> ...


Makes me think of cell phones... my first mobile phone cost close to $800 (including car install, etc) and was something like $60/month and then they charged per minute on top of that... Now I can walk into a sprint store and get a free color phone wiht a freaking camera and discounted service... So having them offer it free with free service isn't far fetched. They aren't losing money anymore than a phone company does when they give away a phone.

On that note, I'm just waiting for the OK from my wife to order ours... over the top! Who needs HD in the kitchen? I do I guess.....


----------



## jap3

Just Called and spoke with Rhi****n, (not sure if I should give her name)

$299.00 - $100.00 rebate
$2 HBO 6 months
$2 Showtime 6 months
$5.99 HD package 6 months
$5.99 charge covers all TIVO's 
and she offered superfan for $49, but I didn't take it. 
Free HD dish and install. 

I haven't done as well as others, but not bad for just asking what they had to offer. It does require a 2yr commitment or $300 pro-rate charge. Should be installed on Saturday. She said that they couldn't ship it and that it HAD to be installed.


----------



## reubenray

Am seriously thinking about making the jump to this HD-TIVO, but have a few more questions.
What brand is it and will it work with the programmable remotes? My remote is the type that you put in 3 numbers.


----------



## Waldorf

It's a Hughes HR10-250 and comes with its own programmable remote. Could you be more specific with your remote? I know it works with the Harmony remotes, Theater Masters, Prontos, etc...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Hey how does the picture look if you use the componet output? I don't have DVI/HDMI connection. Will this be bad in the future, or will componet connections always be around? Thanks.


----------



## reubenray

Waldorf said:


> It's a Hughes HR10-250 and comes with its own programmable remote. Could you be more specific with your remote? I know it works with the Harmony remotes, Theater Masters, Prontos, etc...


It is the Theater Master SL9000.


----------



## alexcue

Well since most current DVD players use the component output i would expect them to be around for quite awhile, as the step up from S-Video. At least i hope so. Can't speak to the quality difference between HDMI and Component since that is an argued point.


----------



## sandbagger

jap3 said:


> She said that they couldn't ship it and that it HAD to be installed.


They told me that I had to have it installed ...said not in my life are they touching my 40K theater setup! was told they cant ship direct to customer. If I wanted to do my install I had to buy it some other place. Asked to talk to supervisor. Was told that they would refund the difference down to the 299 price if I faxed over a recipt and that the rebate would still work too.

So do I trust the supervisor ?? I do have the name and also employe #......

I was also told by the initial rep that all the discounted packages did not apply to the deal anymore..... :down:

Thanks


----------



## reubenray

theratpatrol said:


> Hey how does the picture look if you use the componet output? I don't have DVI/HDMI connection. Will this be bad in the future, or will componet connections always be around? Thanks.


I would like to know this answer also. Right now I have DVI from my HD receiver to the HD TV which does not have DVI/HDMI. Is the picture quality just as good? Another question is what is the use of this type connection if the audio is being sent to a receiver?


----------



## Griffin21

I finally pulled the trigger on this. 

I called four times over four days and I must say, everyone I spoke to was very very nice and pleasant to talk to. That earlier djchonic was almost certainly a troll. The folks I spoke to were professional and friendly, I actually had a good bit of fun with them (last night the late shift was having an HBO sponsored "Rome" party - I failed to ask about the togas but it sure sounded like they were having fun).

I give the Retention Service group a big thumbs up. :up: 

Anyway, I too was told that the programming deals were either no longer available or only for those who have been with them for several years (I'm just at one year). The $299 - $100 seems to be general knowledge - but you should ask. I wanted a second non-HD Tivo for the $99 - $100 rebate, which they eventually threw in. 

So 1 HD and 1 SD Tivo for $200 - not the best deal posted but I am very happy - and it gets installed Monday!


----------



## JeffGrimes

sandbagger said:


> They told me that I had to have it installed ...said not in my life are they touching my 40K theater setup! was told they cant ship direct to customer. If I wanted to do my install I had to buy it some other place. Asked to talk to supervisor. Was told that they would refund the difference down to the 299 price if I faxed over a recipt and that the rebate would still work too.
> 
> So do I trust the supervisor ?? I do have the name and also employe #......
> 
> I was also told by the initial rep that all the discounted packages did not apply to the deal anymore..... :down:
> 
> Thanks


Sandbagger, the same from AV123??? Anyway...Just have the installer come out. When he/she arrives...take the box, tell THEM you'll sign the install paperwork...and "See ya later" I've done that wit the last two "free" installers...They love it.

Most get paid on comission, so the less work they do at your house, the more jos they get done!


----------



## BillyT2002

For 480i SD, I sent the video and audio to an A/V selector using an s-video cable and a composite audio cable.

From the A/V selector I sent the video and audio to the television using an s-video cable and a composite audio cable into video in 1 on my TV.

For all HD I sent the video to the television using a component video cable into video in 4 on my TV.

I purchased a composite audio splitter from Rat Shack and was able to split the composite audio coming from the A/V selector and plug it into both video in 1 and video in 4 on my television.

I don't have a home theater system yet. (I just got the HDTV - Sony KD34XBR960), so this setup works for now for my needs. Early next year, I will be purchasing a Denon AVR-5805 home theater receiver, a Denon DVD 5910B DVD Player, 4 Polk Audio LSi/9 speakers, 1 Polk Audio LSi/C center speaker and a Polk Audio PSW505 subwoofer. Currently my contractor is building me a custom entertainment center amoire in my expanded living room and has wired all speaker boxes in order to prepare for the addition of the home theater components. I can't wait until it is all done.


----------



## sandbagger

JeffGrimes said:


> Sandbagger, the same from AV123??? Anyway...Just have the installer come out. When he/she arrives...take the box, tell THEM you'll sign the install paperwork...and "See ya later" I've done that wit the last two "free" installers...They love it.
> 
> Most get paid on comission, so the less work they do at your house, the more jos they get done!


yep That is me

I might try and call again after I get home before I go buy one..... dont matter to me..... but if the guy will just leave it and I sign and he gets payed cool.


----------



## tmdlkwd

Have a quick question on this.

Finally a great deal to finally get HD Tivo and an HD TV in my case !!!

I currently do not have an HD TV yet ( Will get one within the month ).

In addition, I will be moving in about a 3-4 weeks, possibly less.

Should I...

1) Get this deal now. Get everyhing installed OTA and Dish ( I do not have the C-kit )etc..Call back in a month have them move and install everything again at my new residence? I do not have an HD TV right now and I will not have one until I move. Movers Program is FREE so I should have no worries there. I know I will not be able to get any idea if the OTA works since I do not have HD TV yet. No worries really, once I move, I can then see if everything is dialed up correctly.

2) OR...Move ( use Movers Program ) and then call up and hope I can this or something similar?

I have been a cust for 4 yrs, I get TC and, HBO + SHOW, and I get the NFL Sunday Ticket as well.

I would be interested ( if possible ) to get HD Tivo for $299.99, rebate, and the OTA + Dish install for $50.00..Any type of service credits they offer or I get would just be a bonus for me. Not wanting to be too greedy..

I really have no intention of leaving DTV..got to luv the NFL Ticket. That is a must.. That is the main thing that keeps me there.

Thanks


----------



## agileterv

After months of lurking, this deal has finally persuaded me to register....
It seems this deal relies on threatening to move to cable, right? My problem is that I am still under contract. I've actually been a Directv/tivo user for ages (I converted from Primestar and used ultimate TV when they first started the DVR thing), but had to start over after a divorce... Also, I live in an area where the only cable company (still) doesn't offer a hd-dvr option. So, do you guys think I will be able to pull this off?


----------



## smak

I think most people aren't threatening to go to cable.

I think they are either saying, 

"I'm interested in the Hd-Tivo and was wondering if there are any deals"

or

"My friend/coworker, whoever said she got a deal on the HD-Tivo for $299, and I wanted to get the same deal"

It seems like more CSR's there have knowledge of this deal, so it seems easier to get without much hassle now.

-smak-


----------



## newsposter

agileterv said:


> After months of lurking, this deal has finally persuaded me to register....
> It seems this deal relies on threatening to move to cable, right? My problem is that I am still under contract. I've actually been a Directv/tivo user for ages (I converted from Primestar and used ultimate TV when they first started the DVR thing), but had to start over after a divorce... Also, I live in an area where the only cable company (still) doesn't offer a hd-dvr option. So, do you guys think I will be able to pull this off?


Well I'd be sincere no matter how you try it. I personally would not threaten to leave and you can't anyway i guess lol. I'd say hey, i need a new tivo and what do you have going on? they will offer you the standard 100 free tivo.

Then call retention later and ask about the HD tivo for 299-100. after they give it to you, say you need to think about it. Then call back tomorrow. Then say last night you talked to someone for 199 but can they do better? I believe that's totally fair, moral and all that stuff. you aren't lying and you aren't scamming or anything. you just politely are asking for better deals.

That's how i'd do it! (and did it)


----------



## newsposter

I'm sure it's been mentioned in the previous 16 pages but don't be surprised by a 14.95 s/h charge on this deal. They never told me about it but did give me the final correct total on the phone. it was my fault for not realizing during the call the extra bucks.


----------



## agileterv

newsposter said:


> Well I'd be sincere no matter how you try it. I personally would not threaten to leave and you can't anyway i guess lol. I'd say hey, i need a new tivo and what do you have going on? they will offer you the standard 100 free tivo.
> 
> Then call retention later and ask about the HD tivo for 299-100. after they give it to you, say you need to think about it. Then call back tomorrow. Then say last night you talked to someone for 199 but can they do better? I believe that's totally fair, moral and all that stuff. you aren't lying and you aren't scamming or anything. you just politely are asking for better deals.
> 
> That's how i'd do it! (and did it)


Sounds good: thanks for the advice. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## wirwin

When you have to commit to (say) 2 years service to get these deals, do you have to commit to the HD package for 2 yrs, or just continue your existing subscription?

I would use the HD tivo only for OTA HD and D* SD.


----------



## newsposter

wirwin said:


> When you have to commit to (say) 2 years service to get these deals, do you have to commit to the HD package for 2 yrs, or just continue your existing subscription?
> 
> I would use the HD tivo only for OTA HD and D* SD.


I'd assume since I didn't even order the HD package at this time, that it's no requirement. Likely just the lowest package.


----------



## DavidS

wirwin said:


> When you have to commit to (say) 2 years service to get these deals, do you have to commit to the HD package for 2 yrs, or just continue your existing subscription?
> 
> I would use the HD tivo only for OTA HD and D* SD.


As I mentioned above, I was told I had to add teh HD package for at least one year (and have some kind of service for two years). Then they gave me $5 off for six months. YMMV


----------



## mike1977

theratpatrol said:


> Hey how does the picture look if you use the componet output? I don't have DVI/HDMI connection. Will this be bad in the future, or will componet connections always be around? Thanks.


I don't have DVI/HDMI either. My TV just has 2 component inputs. It's a Samsung (TXN2771HF I think) 4:3 HD monitor.


----------



## Gregg 00SS

I just moved to Florida and am planning on getting D* in the next few days. I've seen a few posts that new customers have been offered this deal and am hoping I too can get in on it. My only concern is do you think I should just join up with the 4 regular recievers, or get the free tivo upgrade reciever and 3 normal ones, and then try and get the HD/Tivo upgrade. Just wondering if getting the free upgrade from the get go will hurt my chances of getting the HD/Tivo upgrade.


----------



## Lije Baley

tmdlkwd said:


> ...In addition, I will be moving in about a 3-4 weeks, possibly less.
> 
> Should I...
> 
> 1) Get this deal now.
> 
> 2) OR...Move ( use Movers Program ) and then call up and hope I can this or something similar?
> 
> Not wanting to be too greedy..


Last month, I jumped on the BB half-off coupon deal/scam and thought I'd scored a pretty good price.  There is no easy way to predict the future of supply and pricing in consumer electronics, except that things keep getting cheaper. However, many suspect these bargain prices at D* are designed to eliminate their stock of HD-Tivos before the switch to MPEG-4. 

There is some chance a better deal will come along; there is a better chance this deal will still be available after your move; and there is the possibility that the sale and inventory of Tivos will be gone. Why gamble when D* makes your move painless and you can have the Tivo now? You'll be able to watch some HD programming at reduced resolution while you wait.  That alternative is better than missing the boat.


----------



## inaka

DavidS said:


> As I mentioned above, I was told I had to add teh HD package for at least one year (and have some kind of service for two years). Then they gave me $5 off for six months. YMMV


No, the commitment is for just Total Choice or above. If fact, I didn't even have to add the HD package at all to take advantage of this deal.


----------



## pjenkins

The good news got better today at install. The deal was $199 after rebates, with $5 off my HD Package for 6 months when I called. When the installer called today to activate, they said that they couldn't discount the package like that due to something in my account history/notes/etc., but the CSR could adjust the monthly service instead to accomplish the same thing. But, when I was talking to him, he said that I have been a customer for long enough and that rather than taking $5 off for 6 months, he'd take $25 off for 3. Now, I'm no math major, but that worked out better  We'll see if it comes through on my next month's bill that way or not!!


----------



## Dssturbo1

Griffin21 said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on this.
> 
> I called four times over four days and I must say, everyone I spoke to was very very nice and pleasant to talk to. That earlier djchonic was almost certainly a troll. The folks I spoke to were professional and friendly, I actually had a good bit of fun with them (last night the late shift was having an HBO sponsored "Rome" party - I failed to ask about the togas but it sure sounded like they were having fun).
> 
> I give the Retention Service group a big thumbs up. :up:
> 
> Anyway, I too was told that the programming deals were either no longer available or only for those who have been with them for several years (I'm just at one year). The $299 - $100 seems to be general knowledge - but you should ask. I wanted a second non-HD Tivo for the $99 - $100 rebate, which they eventually threw in.
> 
> So 1 HD and 1 SD Tivo for $200 - not the best deal posted but I am very happy - and it gets installed Monday!


 glad the csr were nice, but you need to call back and have them verify the rebates. With the MIR mail in rebate you are only allowed 1- $100 rebate per dtv account.


----------



## sjberra

sandbagger said:


> yep That is me
> 
> I might try and call again after I get home before I go buy one..... dont matter to me..... but if the guy will just leave it and I sign and he gets payed cool.


Going to do something similiar, I already have a dvr wired into the HT so do not need cables pulled to the location. While the installer is out on the roof installing the OTA/updated dish and the additional cable pull to move the currect SD-DVR to the kids playroom I will unpack the DVR and cable it in correctly to the HT.


----------



## DavidS

inaka said:


> No, the commitment is for just Total Choice or above. If fact, I didn't even have to add the HD package at all to take advantage of this deal.


_You're_ commitment was for only Total Choice or above. Good for you. I'm just saying I was told otherwise. As I also said, YMMV.


----------



## jap3

DavidS said:


> As I mentioned above, I was told I had to add teh HD package for at least one year (and have some kind of service for two years). Then they gave me $5 off for six months. YMMV


I was told DTV would LIKE me to keep the HD package for one year, but I get 1/2 year at 1/2 off. I guess if I don't, they won't consider me an "Outstanding Customer". I do have to keep a 2 year contract, which I was not happy about, but I've been with them 8 years so far and cable is outrageous.


----------



## tsrail

Called retention an hour ago. Said I was interested in the HD Tivo. Any specials? 

She offered:
$299
-$100 MIR

Kewl.  I said any deal on the HD package? She said:

Free HD for 3months. (10.99 after that)

Kewl.  I said: Any current deals on premium channels? (I currently have only basic TC + locals with 1 SD Tivo. Been a customer Since Oct. 2004. $49/month avg. bill) She said :

Showtime free for 6 months.

Hmmm....  what's the cost on the TC Premeire, the one with all of the Premium channels? She said:

I can offer it free for 2 months. (93.99 after that. I can cancel after the 2 free months)

Sweet.   Let's do it.

She said (after 10 minutes....) Our system is not responding now. I will note your account, and we'll call you back within 24-48 hours.


I'll post the result. (They've already added the Premium channels to my account...just checked).

I'll check on Account Credits when I call back.  

*************

Oh, and she said "credit card" or "add to bill" is fine. I have always had CC AutoPay on my account. 

Thanks everyone for your help. Thank you DirecTV :up: for working with and rewarding existing customers!!! I was actually going to switch to Adelphia HD + cable modem next month when my D* contract expired. Not now! (Thank GOD I read this forum yesterday!!!)

(FYI - I did not mention anything about leaving when I spoke to retention. The conversation was like I stated above)

*****************
UPDATE: Got the deal as above. No further discounts.  (I asked 3 times). Also, I realized that I am NOT getting TCPremiere free for 2months, but they are adding all Movie/Sport packages for 2 months. (Meaning, I still pay my base TC rate for the next 2 months). Not as good, but overall, a nice deal.


----------



## AccidenT

I got the deal today. 
$299
-$100 MIR
-$5/month for 6 months on the HD package

I've been a customer for a little over a year and just have the Total Choice package. I didn't threaten cancellation, I just simply stated that I had heard there was a really good deal on the HD-TiVo. 

She mentioned that it is normally only for customers who have been w/ D* for over 2 years, but would ask her manager if it was ok. About 5 seconds later she was back on the phone saying it had been approved. I asked about a deal on HBO (I'm already on month 4 of 6 free months of Showtime) and she said I hadn't been a customer long enough for that.

I agreed to the 2 year commitment.

I'm still very happy with this deal, considering what I was looking at paying for one of these as little as 3 months ago. Thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## skillznbonez

To cdieren: Anything through D* requires an installer to bring out. When the tech arrives, you can tell the tech that you prefer to do your own install. Just sign the papers and the should leave the equipment there. My prior comment referred to the address where tech can deliver it. The CSR can put in the order system any address you prefer as long as it is also in the main system.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## rond310

Just made call #1 and was told the HD DVR is 699-100 mir. I will try again later. It is a bit ridiculous that you have to usually make so many calls and that the CSR's all seem to have different info. I guess my first try at CSR roulette came up double zero 

To get a deal like this I don't mind jumping through a few hoops though.


----------



## kalphoto

I swear. I must have bad luck. I just spent 10 minutes on the phone with CSR and the only deal he could give me was $649 - $100 credit - $100 rebate = $449 = TOO EXPENSIVE.

He proceeded to say that everyone on this forum must be getting this deal elsewhere because DirecTV does not have this deal. He said "we don't have that deal". I said "well, people are getting this deal". He said "well... don't believe what you read on the internet". 

What the f*ck? Is this just luck of the draw? Should I call back, hoping I get a different CSR rep? They note every time I call (they say, looks like you called on this date), etc. etc.

Any advice?


----------



## AccidenT

kalphoto said:


> I swear. I must have bad luck. I just spent 10 minutes on the phone with CSR and the only deal he could give me was $649 - $100 credit - $100 rebate = $449 = TOO EXPENSIVE.
> 
> He proceeded to say that everyone on this forum must be getting this deal elsewhere because DirecTV does not have this deal. He said "we don't have that deal". I said "well, people are getting this deal". He said "well... don't believe what you read on the internet".
> 
> What the f*ck? Is this just luck of the draw? Should I call back, hoping I get a different CSR rep? They note every time I call (they say, looks like you called on this date), etc. etc.
> 
> Any advice?


Are you calling customer retention or the regular customer service #? I called retention (1-800-600-8977) and it worked my first try.


----------



## kalphoto

I'm calling retention. The guy was nice, but flat out said the offer didn't exist. Not that I couldn't get the offer, he in fact thanked me for being a long time customer (2+ years on current account, 2 years + on prior address account).

I just don't get why it depends on who you get. Very frustrating. I will wait a few days and try again. I'm getting pretty sick of this though. If it wasn't for the fact that I am addicted to the NFL Sunday Ticket I would go back to DishNetwork.

If anyone else has any advice as to getting a CSR who will give this deal, I'd love to know. Thanks!


----------



## rond310

I also called the same number you did.


----------



## Tim C

I called D* last night and was told that there is no such deal. But I was offered free Showime for 6 months and could add HBO to the 6 month deal for $2. I also printed out the $100 rebate form and am sending that in. So I'll end up getting my HD DVR for $399 when all is said and done.


----------



## reubenray

This sucks!!!!!!! I was getting ready to call them about the deal. My problem is I will be moving into a new house in about 2 months so was wanting to wait until then.


----------



## dwynne

theratpatrol said:


> Hey how does the picture look if you use the componet output? I don't have DVI/HDMI connection. Will this be bad in the future, or will componet connections always be around? Thanks.


It looks just fine via component, no problem. The HDTivo will convert whatever the broadcast format is (720p or 1080i) to whatever your set likes the best and you will be all set.

Dennis


----------



## AccidenT

reubenray said:


> This sucks!!!!!!! I was getting ready to call them about the deal. My problem is I will be moving into a new house in about 2 months so was wanting to wait until then.


Why wait? The receiver isn't heavy enough to be a noticably greater burden while you move 

Seriously though, weren't you planning to use the mover's program anyway? The install for all of your receivers is free through that, and as far as I can tell there isn't a limit on a # of receivers.


----------



## reubenray

rond310 said:


> I also called the same number you did.


This same subject is being discussed on several forums. When I get home tonight I am going to check to see if the phone number is the same.


----------



## raaj

Hey guys.. I really want to take advantage of this offer. So, basically some of you guys are scoring the $299 HD TiVO, with $100 credit and $100 MIR, and credit towards hi-def package for 6 months..  Good for you.

Now, does this deal also give you a free install, or are you going to get ripped off with installation charges? How about if you just have a TC+ SD package? What about the cost of a new HD Dish and receiver, then? And this HDTiVo that you are getting, does it allow you to connect to an external DVD recorder to burn off your fav stuff? And what are your exit options from all these fab freebies, like if you want to ditch the premier channels, or get out of any multi-year commitments, etc. The only irritant with DirecTV for me is when it rains (which is too frequent, here in Florida), the reception cuts off.. So, it would be nice to know my exit options, as I might actually move to some other place, and god forbid I end up in a black hole (like my previous apartment in Virginia) where I could not get a LOS to the sat..

Please clarify.


----------



## austinsho

OK, well, second time is the charm!

Called retention and even though I'm only three months into a two year committment, they were more than happy to drop another box on me at $299 with the $100 rebate, with HBO at $2/month for six months as well.

The moral of this story...call retention, NOT the front line CSRs.

No charge for installation. As for DVD burning, just set to the box to 480i, hook up a DVD recorder to the composite/audio outputs and press record! It works like a charm.


----------



## JoeSchueller

Do you have to dial retention directly, or do you call a normal CSR and tell them you're leaving?

Also, is that $299 cost - $100 rebate for a $199 net cost, or is $299 the net cost to you?

One more thing: Did they insist on installing it, or will they just mail you the box? I'd rather install myself and already have the right dish/wiring.


----------



## BillyT2002

You have to call retention directly... (800) 600-8977

$299.00 - $100.00 - $more (if you can swindle a better deal) = $199.00 or less net cost to you.

Not only do they insist on installing it - the installer will deliver the box - AFAIK this is non-negotiable.


----------



## raaj

So, you lucky souls that got this offer, did you already have the DirecTV HD package with the HD dish and receiver, or did you get to upgrade from the SD package all the way with the HDTiVO, the HD dish and the receiver ??

I remember trying to upgrade to the HD package a few months earlier, and I got quoted $300 for the receiver, and a hefty installation charge to upgrade the SD dish to a HD dish. I  and backed out.


----------



## cdieren

skillznbonez said:


> To cdieren: Anything through D* requires an installer to bring out. When the tech arrives, you can tell the tech that you prefer to do your own install. Just sign the papers and the should leave the equipment there. My prior comment referred to the address where tech can deliver it. The CSR can put in the order system any address you prefer as long as it is also in the main system.
> Sorry for the confusion.


I finally found a workaround on the required installer issue:

I first confirmed the $299 - $100 MIR = $199, plus 6 mos. free Showtime and $5 credit on HD pack for 6 mos.

Then, instead of giving installer details, I asked if I could purchase the unit myself with a DirecTV credit to my account to makeup the difference between my cost and the $299. He offered a $250 credit, and I agreed - this will be shown on my account at the time of activation of my receiver.

I then ordered a new unit from an online vendor for about $510 delivered in 2 days.

So my net cost will be $510 - $250 credit - $100 MIR = $160.....plus the free showtime and HD pack credit........Plus I will get it sooner AND without risk to my DNS feeds (this was my biggest concern with changing service address for install).


----------



## alexcue

raaj, no... did not have the HD package. They didn't even force me to add it. The standard installation is free, to enable the reception of the 3 sats locations. The only thing added to my deal was the Shipping $15 (also negotiable i've heard) + tax.


----------



## raaj

Thanks, Alex. With the new NFL season about to start, I will give this another try.

And I asked this earlier.. in the unlikely event that I need to drop the DirecTV service or the HD packages, what are the exit options if you get this $299 +++ offer?

Currently, Comcast is making major strides in my area, with free video on demand, and I must say, it is a tempting feature.


----------



## Sakboy

I just called and was given the $299 - $100 rebate. When I asked about any other deal's she said nothing else to offer. When I mentioned this web site, she said people are just saying they got deal's when the really are not. Im talking about a discount on the hi def package, HBO, or local hd antenna. I've called twice, should I keep calling or just take that deal?


----------



## kndust

vernsh said:


> Don't want to rain on anyones parade but are these units brand new or are they rebuilts from all the early models (like mine) that crashed and had to be replaced?
> I know the new ones have 2-250gb drives for the same original price as the old ones so if they are just fire selling the old models, that's ok.


They are brand new Units


----------



## kndust

ex007 said:


> Well, we'll just agree to disagree. I am loyal, but I'm not stupid.
> 
> What I want is HD content at the best possible resolution. If D* isn't going to provide that, then I will leave. Right now D* - and all of its "loyal" customers - remind me of car buyers in the 70s. Don't buy Honda, buy a GM. Buying a Honda is unAmerican. GM was the best and it will be the best again. Trust GM they will do the right thing.
> 
> Well, I'm not going to blindly follow. Frankly, that blind loyalty is what sunk GM, and it's what will sink D* if it doesn't get its act together.


Then go And Keep on going We do not need you If you think We do not care. We have sent new sat up just 2 months ago and more are going up within 2 yrs that will only broadcast hd so go we don't need you and we will see you when you come crawling back to us crying that you want to get an hd receiver at disc . bye bye little bird fly away


----------



## kndust

wirwin said:


> When you have to commit to (say) 2 years service to get these deals, do you have to commit to the HD package for 2 yrs, or just continue your existing subscription?
> 
> I would use the HD tivo only for OTA HD and D* SD.


yes you do have to commit to 2yrs


----------



## kndust

newsposter said:


> Well I'd be sincere no matter how you try it. I personally would not threaten to leave and you can't anyway i guess lol. I'd say hey, i need a new tivo and what do you have going on? they will offer you the standard 100 free tivo.
> 
> Then call retention later and ask about the HD tivo for 299-100. after they give it to you, say you need to think about it. Then call back tomorrow. Then say last night you talked to someone for 199 but can they do better? I believe that's totally fair, moral and all that stuff. you aren't lying and you aren't scamming or anything. you just politely are asking for better deals.
> 
> That's how i'd do it! (and did it)


It does not work like that, we make notes on all accounts that we make offers and the next rep will only honor what was posted by prev reps and offers are given a date that they will be honored till it may look like this offer is good till 9/9/05 or only good till such and such date or may only be for that call


----------



## n6idf

kndust said:


> Then go And Keep on going We do not need you If you think We do not care. We have sent new sat up just 2 months ago and more are going up within 2 yrs that will only broadcast hd so go we don't need you and we will see you when you come crawling back to us crying that you want to get an hd receiver at disc . bye bye little bird fly away


Wow, I might just cancel my account because they hire people like you! I love my service, but if that is the attitude of DTV reps, GOODBYE!


----------



## kbohip

I decided to go ahead with the HD-Tivo even taking into account Directv's (sorry in advance to the fanboys) pathetic HD lineup. I figure I can just cancel the HD pack in 6 months if D* hasn't added any more channels by then. The cool thing is my ancient rooftop antenna is able to pull in all of my local channels in digital quality. Watching a movie on FOX last night in HD while knowing it was coming in off my clunker antenna was a strange experience .

Here's the deal I got:

$299-100 rebate HD-Tivo
6 months free Showtime
6 months of HBO at $2 a month
$5 off HD pack for 6 months, which is what the normal price should be for the current HD pack.

I like Directv SO much better than E*. It would cost me $250 for the privilage of renting their HD-DVR, and I'd have to pay an extra $5 a month for not having it plugged into a phone line!


----------



## kndust

BillyT2002 said:


> You have to call retention directly... (800) 600-8977
> 
> $299.00 - $100.00 - $more (if you can swindle a better deal) = $199.00 or less net cost to you.
> 
> Not only do they insist on installing it - the installer will deliver the box - AFAIK this is non-negotiable.


Swindle you sound like a thief to me, and when I get my hands on the person that gave that # out why I'm gonna !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## austinsho

Sakboy said:


> I just called and was given the $299 - $100 rebate. When I asked about any other deal's she said nothing else to offer. When I mentioned this web site, she said people are just saying they got deal's when the really are not. Im talking about a discount on the hi def package, HBO, or local hd antenna. I've called twice, should I keep calling or just take that deal?


DirecTV is really playing with some oddball language, at least that's my experience.

For instance, when I got my $299/$100 rebate deal, I specifically asked if there were any offers on HBO as well. The rep (in retention) said no, there were no "deals" for HBO, but that he_ could_ offer me HBO for six months for $10 off per month.

What???   

Sooooooooo.....it's not a "deal", but you can get HBO for $2/month for six months if you ask.


----------



## austinsho

n6idf said:


> Wow, I might just cancel my account because they hire people like you! I love my service, but if that is the attitude of DTV reps, GOODBYE!


If you think this guy's a rep, I've got some swampland in which you might be interested! 

Even if he/she/it should be, it's not worth baiting him/her/it.


----------



## n6idf

I like swampland!


----------



## slocko

man i really screwed this up. i bought a new tivo over 2 months ago during the bestbuy coupon craze. since i was in the process of moving, i never activated it until today. 

turns out that starting august 1st, all advanced receiver activations automatcially add a 2 year commitment to the account. 

the only good thing that came out of this was that i got them to give me $300 credit, hbo for 2 dollars for 6 months, 10 dollars off my hd and local package for 6 months, and free showtime. since my move already committed me for a year, i guess it's only one additional year commitment. 

to make matters worse, i lost my hd locals when i moved from ny area to tampa area. with my luck, an audit review will take it all away 

i think the new policy really sucks.


----------



## newsposter

kndust said:


> It does not work like that, we make notes on all accounts that we make offers and the next rep will only honor what was posted by prev reps and offers are given a date that they will be honored till it may look like this offer is good till 9/9/05 or only good till such and such date or may only be for that call


Well since it's exactly how i got it, I do have to disagree. (of course we all know how likeable i am lol) After the 1st call that he gave me 299-100, i called back the next day and said that last night i talked to ..... and he gave me the deal but i was wondering if there was anything else he could give me and he instantly, without hesitation, said 20 bucks for 6 months.

now 'maybe' the guy from the previous night put a note in for me? dont know. but i got it exactly as i stated, no BSing or threatening to leave etc. Just politely asking for more. Maybe my great payment record and longevity had to do with it? and i'm TCP for my entire DTV life.

They got a happy customer for 2 years for sure

Will they install in a light rain?


----------



## slocko

hmmm, i think i might be eligible for the $100 rebate. this deal might not be so bad after all!


----------



## Richard Chalk

kndust said:


> It does not work like that, we make notes on all accounts that we make offers and the next rep will only honor what was posted by prev reps and offers are given a date that they will be honored till it may look like this offer is good till 9/9/05 or only good till such and such date or may only be for that call


first of all if you talk the way you write i hope i dont have to talk to you because without pausing to take a breath i might find it annoying...

Anyway, it doesn't work the way you describe, and if it is supposed to work that way, your CSRs are not following instructions. I know this because on my final call, the rep actually read me the notes from the previous call, and then said " I can offer it, no problem".

In the meantime, all you are accomplishing by your remarks is to decrease your credibility. Either you are lying outright, or you have no idea what is actually going on, neither of which makes you a good employee. If, on the other hand, you are trying to discourage others from calling, I'm sorry, but you are SERIOUSLY Outnumbered!!!


----------



## Wilhite

kndust said:


> blah blah blah yadda yadda yadda blah blah blah


Everyone, please don't feed the troll. It really serves no purpose at all.


----------



## dj4monie

lee_dec_28 said:


> I have Total Choice w/ locals, the HD package, HBO (from time to time, ie. when new Sopranos are coming on!), HD package, and the DVR service. Believe my average bill is around 65 a month? I also subscribe to the MLB Extra Innings package.
> 
> I gotta believe if you have had late payment, missed payment, etc. before, that can't help your case any...


 This is great deal, but I have to make a few comments here that seem to get missed.

Back on page 1, a board member who got one of the more outragous deals mentioned that the CSR said he was a "Valued Customer".

That means -

Long Term Subscriber, Payments on Time and Currently using all the services or most of them.

That means for those of you still not getting the deal your looking for, has a bad payment history or what I have seen is most of the complainers are NEW SUBSCRIBERS. That means YOU WON'T GET THE SAME DEAL in most cases and most likely NOT on the first try.

Back when D* was letting the SDTivo's go for $99, I first found out on this site, did what others have done and got a unit for $99. My father had called up a couple of days before and got his Tivo for full price. I told him that my mom just got her's for $99 and that to call up Retention and ask for a credit or rebate.

He called up regular customer service and didn't get anyplace.

What he should have done was call Retention, but since he didn't do that and this deal is just the one we are looking for to make the jump to HDTivo were going to do it tomorrow.

After having D*Tv for 10 years, and never having a late payment, EVER, I have little doubt I can get the same sweet deal that others have gotten plus discounts on packaging.

You never get something for nothing, so I wish people would stop assuming that...


----------



## BillyT2002

kndust said:


> Swindle you sound like a thief to me, and when I get my hands on the person that gave that # out why I'm gonna !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey it's a verb as good as any, and if I'm a thief, I'm a thief who currently pays DirecTV $103.48 a month for service (so apparently I'm not a very good one). You sir, are a disturbed individual. 

Also, I didn't originally post the phone number, but I'm going to make it my mission in life to share the phone number, along with the information regarding the deal(s) on every relevant web site possible. Why? I don't know, I just get a kick out of making you angry, I guess.


----------



## newsposter

Hey why haven't i gotten a notice about the 5.99 tivo fee? Even though i have TCP shouldn't they have put a stuffer in everyone's bill by now?


----------



## bidger

newsposter said:


> Hey why haven't i gotten a notice about the 5.99 tivo fee? Even though i have TCP shouldn't they have put a stuffer in everyone's bill by now?


 If TCP= Total Choice Premier, then you don't have to worry about DVR fees at all.


----------



## rickmccamy

BillyT2002 said:


> Why? I don't know, I just get a kick out of making you angry, I guess.


It is rewarding, isn't it?


----------



## raaj

Just got off the phone with the retention dept, and I got a very co-operative CSR, and right off the bat, she offered me $299-100 MIR + S&H for the HR10-250, with $50 OTA antenna and free install, plus free Showtime for 3 months, $5 off on TC+ and $5 off on the HD package for 6 months.

That is the best she said she could offer, and that there were no more offers on HBO package at the moment. I told her I was very interested in the package, but would need some time to consider. I will try again later to see if I can get an additional $100 credit on the account. I am not really interested in the HBO/Cinemax offers and would really like to get some other offer. Hopefully I will be offered something else like further discounts on the TC+ and HD packages.


----------



## ort

What happens if you decide that you want to back out of a two year contract? What do they charge you?


----------



## raaj

ort said:


> What happens if you decide that you want to back out of a two year contract? What do they charge you?


Quoting from https://www.directv.com/see/landing/dvr_rebate.html



> REBATE DETAILS: Offer valid between 08/01/05 and 11/05/05 for customers who activate DIRECTV DVR service and purchase 24 consecutive months (without interruption) of any TOTAL CHOICE programming package ($41.99/mo. or above), DIRECTV PARA TODOS programming package ($29.99/mo. or above) or qualifying international services bundle within 30 days of equipment purchase. In certain markets, programming and pricing may vary. DVR service activation required. FAILURE TO ACTIVATE THE DIRECTV SYSTEM WITHIN 30 DAYS OF PURCHASE MAY RESULT IN A CHARGE OF $150 PER DIRECTV RECEIVER NOT ACTIVATED. *IF YOU FAIL TO MAINTAIN YOUR PROGRAMMING COMMITMENT, DIRECTV MAY CHARGE YOU A PRORATED FEE OF UP TO $300 FOR ADVANCED RECEIVERS. IN LIEU OF PAYMENT, YOU HAVE AN OPTION TO SEND YOUR DIRECTV SYSTEM TO DIRECTV. VISIT DIRECTV.COM OR CALL 1-800-DIRECTV FOR DETAILS.*


I think you need to send back the HD-DVR, the HD-Antenna and everything associated, if you want to cancel the commitment before the 2 years, and you don't want to pay the monetary penalty.


----------



## Dave Dirnberger

Just got off the phone, call retention direct and got this deal:

$299.00
less:
$100.00 mail in rebate
HBO $10.00/month credit for 6 months ($60.00)
Free Showtime 6 months ($72.00)
$5.00 credit per month for 12 months ($60.00)

Net cost to me $7.00

Free installation this Friday!

Thanks to this group!!

Now, when will I get HD network programming through DTV?!?!? My CSR said by the end of 2005, which is coming up pretty quick here!


----------



## JoeSchueller

So the thinking must be that if your market is going Ka/MPEG-4 soon, they'll swap you the new HR15, or whatever they're going to call the KA/MPEG-4 HD DVR? 

I'm so close to pulling the trigger!

EDIT:

So I did call, got offered $649 less $100 rebate less $250 programming credit for a grand total of $300 :-( They also talked about Showtime and some other useless crap. I also asked why I couldn't just go to BB and buy it for $599 less the rebate and get the $250 credit. He said he could offer that just the same. So I can't get it down to $199, but at $250 it is still a pretty nice deal. Decisions decisions.


----------



## jim tressler

Question - have any of you that have gotten more than the standard $299 - rebate price also recieved credits from them in the past?? IE.. I recieved my hughes HTL-HD reciever from them last year for $99 - so I already got some credits.. just wondering if its worth going to the well again?

thanks

jim


----------



## slocko

It's a crapshoot. I had one woman check my history for 2 years and tell me I was maxed out at $600 in credits.

The next day I got $300 right off the bat with the next rep, not including programming credits.



jim tressler said:


> Question - have any of you that have gotten more than the standard $299 - rebate price also recieved credits from them in the past?? IE.. I recieved my hughes HTL-HD reciever from them last year for $99 - so I already got some credits.. just wondering if its worth going to the well again?
> 
> thanks
> 
> jim


----------



## jcthomas

I and others have been to the well serval times including twice on the HD TiVo. Give it a go.

Regards,


----------



## jap3

ort said:


> What happens if you decide that you want to back out of a two year contract? What do they charge you?


They told me $300 and it's pro-rated, so if you back out after only a month, it would be less $12.50.


----------



## Gator1

Todays ad in Circuit City has the H10 for $199. Does not say anything about a rebatge. Also has them on their web site, search H10.


----------



## Gator1

Gator1 said:


> Todays ad in Circuit City has the H10 for $199. Does not say anything about a rebatge. Also has them on their web site, search H10.


I was confused. I thought this was a DVR and I now see it is not so I guess this is no special deal.


----------



## bohlke

I just called, talked to a very nice CSR she immediatly offered the $299 with $100 MIR, I asked if she could get it closer to $100 and she offered to credit me $99 so:

$299
-$100 MIR
-$99 DTV credit
------
$100 

They also offfered free install of a second cable, we will see how that goes. Anyway I probably could have asked for more (been with them for 10+years) but I figured $99 is a small price to pay. They come on Wednesday!


----------



## andbye

When I first called on Mon. 8-15, I told the retention CSR that I was interested in the HD TiVo deal for $299 with the $100 MIR and a $200 credit that I had heard about for valued customers. First CSR was a little snippy, had not heard of any $299 deals and said D* was not about to give away HD Tivos. Calling later I got a nice CSR that said she could not help me but proceeded to tell me all the bad things about Comcast and Dish; then said the best she could do was $336 plus the $100 MIR and a $200 account credit. I told her I would agree to that and asked her to repeat it. I don't know where she got the odd $37 unless it was s/h. I also asked about programming credits and she gave Starz for 3 months. She did not know anything about the mpeg4 transition, but said the HD Tivo units were new; not re-furbished . I thanked her politely. 
Got a good install two days later which was just a swap out with an SD Tivo since I already had cables, OTA antenna and a previous HD Tivo. During activation call they gave me HD pkg for 3 months. When I checkes my account on the web; the $200 credit had not been listed so I called the D* installation number I had been given. They said the credit was noted and I would get it on the next bill. Later I called the installation number again to ask if the $200 credit could be put on the bill now so I would'nt take such a big credit card hit and they said the credit was noted but must transfer me to a dept that could do that for me. The person who came on the transferred number said I had no $200 credit and did not deserve one since I had had previous credits. I told her the credit must be noted since I had confirmed it twice. I did get the $99 deal on a non-Tivo HD unit but I did not get anything but some nominal programming credit when I got my first HD Tivo from BB for $900 over a year ago. She went on about previous credits and I told her I sub to Total Choice plus HD, HBO and Sunday NFL Ticket. Finally she agreed to a $100 credit which still is not appearing on my account. So my advice is to check your account to assure you get what was agreed to. My point is not whether I deserved the it, but that D* should make good on their deal 
Sorry for the rant. Has anyone else had a similar experience?
On the plus side, the new unit is much faster than the old one and neither has HDMI/DVI problems


----------



## austinsho

jim tressler said:


> Question - have any of you that have gotten more than the standard $299 - rebate price also recieved credits from them in the past?? IE.. I recieved my hughes HTL-HD reciever from them last year for $99 - so I already got some credits.. just wondering if its worth going to the well again?
> 
> thanks
> 
> jim


Sure did...got the $299/$100 rebate deal Friday, got a $250 credit toward puchasing my first HDTivo (at $750) during March. I was really surprised that I got the deal, given that I'm only six months or less into a two year committment.


----------



## jim tressler

I called for the heck of it today.. standard 299-100 offer and free superfan for the sunday ticket.. i will probably call back later in the week to see if I can get more

jim


----------



## DVRaholic

If I were you I would act before Aug 31st. Who knows when they will end this Deal. It has been rumored that it will end on the 31st. Just think how many Directv retailers like Value Electronics are losing out. It has to end sometime soon!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

jim tressler said:


> I called for the heck of it today.. standard 299-100 offer and free superfan for the sunday ticket.. i will probably call back later in the week to see if I can get more
> 
> jim


WOW, free superfan, did you take that deal? How much more do you think you can get?


----------



## SoonerBorn

jim tressler said:


> Question - have any of you that have gotten more than the standard $299 - rebate price also recieved credits from them in the past?? IE.. I recieved my hughes HTL-HD reciever from them last year for $99 - so I already got some credits.. just wondering if its worth going to the well again?
> 
> thanks
> 
> jim


Newbie here - I have previously received a $100 acct credit for an 80 Hr Tivo that I was able to buy at BB @ a year ago. After all the advice from this thread, here's what I came in with:

1st call: $349(+S&H) for HD Tivo + OTA and install - $100 MIR & $5 off HD pkg/6mth; $5 off TC+/6mth; 2fer2 (HBO,Show $2)/6mth. Would not budge on Acct credit that they offered when price was $699.

2nd call: same as first except after telling them that a new cable company had gotten into the neighborhood and were offering HD DVRs for lease with their service they relented and gave me the $200 credit that they had previously offered.

I'm pretty stoked! Set to install Friday afternoon, just in time for the start of college football. Now, let's hope I don't get the postponed install call that others seem to be getting.

Good luck to all-

BG


----------



## tucsonbill

ex007 said:


> Well, we'll just agree to disagree. I am loyal, but I'm not stupid.


 I think I'll agree that some one who claims to have been the subject of a personal attack when there was nothing personal in the post and then proceeds to call someone an ignorant idiot isn't someone that anyone is likely to listen to here.


----------



## Cwaters

Cwaters said:


> I just called and whined about having paid $549 online on Friday (activated the box last Tuesday) and got a $200 credit.
> Cory
> installed his first season passes today! No more missing F1 races


Well I got my bill and the promised $200 credit was only $50. I called and pleaded my cast for about half an hour but, since I have no way to proove that that's what the retention CSR said, they didn't believe me. I got another programming credit to soften the blow but he was very adimate that $200 on too of the other stuff from my deal was not an option.
Oh well. I felt like it was too good to be true anyway.
CW


----------



## raaj

Tried to get a better deal than the $299-$100 MIR, but was told to take it or leave it !! The CSR was polite, but tried to tell me that the news on them internets about $299 deal was "impossible", and that the deal I was offered was unheard of !!  

I would have taken the deal, if no one else was getting all those reidiculous credits and package bundles. With all the reported problems with the HDMI and the HDDs, I would have found this deal irresistable at $199. And that 13% surcharge on Satellite TV in godforsaken Florida doesn't help the overall price either.


----------



## davemanley

I called Retention today and said I wanted to upgrade to HDTV, but loved having Tivo. The rep asked if mine was a stand-alone unit, I said yes.

She offered a hi-def Tivo for $649 minus $100 MIR (the standard offer of the DirecTV web site). So I said a couple of friends had recently gotten the unit for $299, and the company had thrown in free HBO/SHO for 6 months, etc.

The rep told me they had a $299 price available "by request only," but that there were no discounts on programming.

I said okay and she scheduled an install for TOMORROW morning!

I asked about the upcoming converstion to MPEG-4, and when Boston would receive local channels in hi-def. She replied, Boston will be able to receive hi-def locals by end-of-year 2005, and that DirecTV will offer a NO-COST equipment replacement when the MPEG-4 programming starts. 

I asked again, about the no-cost upgrade, to verify that she meant a new PVR (not Tivo). She said yes, new PVR, similar cababilities, but not from Tivo, because their relationship with Tivo was ending.


----------



## Dmtalon

So...

I've got DirecTV, and a SA Series2 Tivo. Also have an HDTV and OTA antenna. Last night ~8:45 we started watching Prison Break (aired on FOX) and saw the "Broadcast in HD" blob at the bottem and were like CRAP...

Tried to catch up to live TV so we could finish watching it in HD, but didn't :-( So we were talking about how nice it would be to have one, but just couldn't justify the price listed at Best Buy and DirecTV.

Well just for whatever reason I go into the HDTIVO forum here this morning instead of the HMO one and found this thread.

Caled and talked to Marie at Customer Retension and at first she "couldn't find" the deal. I started the conversation telling her I'd seen it on TivoCommunity forums. She looked around and a few seconds later said... "Ah, here it is"

So I ended up with:

$299.00
-$100.00
+$ 14.95

And $5.99/mo for the first 6 months


I can't thank you guys/gals enough!! The craziest part is it should be installed tomorrow morning!!!

Yay!! Tivo 


Oh, she told me a phone line was/is REQUIRED for this unit. Is this true? I'll search around the forums but since i'm here posting I figured i'd ask


----------



## tBfree

Thanks everyone for alerting me to the HD10-250 price drop, I am now happily enjoying HD!

The deal I got might help those that have bought or are about to buy a new hi def tv. I had bought a new Sony LCD last week at C*C. I then have been watching the prices in case it drops to get the difference within 30 days. This weekend I noticed B*Buy offering $200 dollars off an HD Tivo when purchased with an HDTV 30" or larger. I went back to C*C and they were cool about it and re-rang my purchase, included the HD DVR and matched the offer.

I had already talked with D*tv Retention and had all the discounts set up. they honored them all, including the $250.00 credit towards the HD unit.

Final cost to me: $599 - $200 (coupon match) - $250 (retention credit) - $100 (mail in rebate) = $49

Coupled with the other discounts I'm very happy. and I have the option of returning it to a store if there is any issues in the first month. the thing I didn't get though is the OTA and I don't know if they will still install this for me if I need it for the $50 originally offered in the package. I'm trying my luck with doing the antenna myself.

Anyways in case this helps any one in similar situation. Here is the link to the coupon - 
http://images.bestbuy.com/BestBuy_U...HT_Sports02.pdf

tBfree - now in HD


----------



## toneman

FWIW--the installer wouldn't give me/install an external multiswitch as requested when he came out to install the HD10-250; I explained to him that I needed it, as I was gonna hook up an outdoor OTA antenna. As such, it was either give me a 5x8 (or 5 x whatever) external multiswitch or run a separate coax line from the OTA antenna to my HD10. Since the work order did not call for either--even though I had specifically requested for an external multiswitch for the reason just mentioned above--I was a bit unhappy about being told that one would not be provided.

In any case, I called retention to voice my displeasure; the rep totally understood where I was coming from and scheduled to have an installer come out and rerun the cabling to the external multiswitch so that I could hook up an outdoor antenna. At that point, I pressed my luck a bit and asked him what else he could give me to compensate for the incovenience (no multiswitch in the first place plus now I needed to set aside time to wait the the installer to bring one out); he was willing to give me either free Showtime or $2 HBO for six months. I told him that that wasn't good enough, considering that I just bought the HD10, signed up for the HD package, and recommitted for 2 more years...could he give me both so that I could at least try out HBO and Showtime HD? No problem...so now, I got/will be getting:

HD10-250 $299 - $100 MIR;
Free Showtime for 6 months;
$2 HBO for 6 months;
Credit for shipping and handling for dish and DVR;
$5 off HD programming for six months;
Free 5x8 multiswitch (from what I hear, they won't necessarily just give it to you for free if it turns out the 4-way built-in multiswitch is adequate for your particular setup).

Call me greedy, but I will be calling retention again--my HD10 just died yesterday. I will see if I can get some more credits--I mean, what good is paying for HD programming and receiving free HD premium channel programming if you can't watch/record any of it because your HD DVR is dead after just three days and you have to wait who knows how long before a replacement is shipped to you...and in the meantime, you can't watch *any* DTV programming in the family room (where the HD10 was located)?


----------



## Alan Gordon

toneman said:


> FWIW--the installer wouldn't give me/install an external multiswitch as requested when he came out to install the HD10-250; I explained to him that I needed it, as I was gonna hook up an outdoor OTA antenna. As such, it was either give me a 5x8 (or 5 x whatever) external multiswitch or run a separate coax line from the OTA antenna to my HD10. Since the work order did not call for either--even though I had specifically requested for an external multiswitch for the reason just mentioned above--I was a bit unhappy about being told that one would not be provided.


Well, my install was scheduled for Thursday afternoon (August 25) between 1:00 P.M. and 5:00 P.M.. I went outside and opened the gate around 11:00 A.M., sat in the den with my cordless phone by my side playing Spider-Man 2 on my X-Box. About 12:15, the installer called asking for additional directions (he went right by me, but didn't understand how exact the directions are), and said that he'd see me in a minute (early, not too bad!). He came in, and I explained that I already had one line from the Phase III dish ran to where the HD-TiVo was going to be (from when I had my Hughes HTL-HD), and that I would run the second line myself later, but that I would need a multi-switch to do so, when he informed me that he didn't have one on him because the order form mentioned nothing about needing a multiswitch (even though I told the CSR that I WAS going to need a multiswitch), and proceeded to show me the order form (which listed the HD-TiVo, Phase III dish and basic install). He then asked to borrow my phone and walked outside to make the phone call. I then proceeded to to unpack the HD-TiVo, hook it up, and was finished by the time he walked back in. He then proceeded to tell me that he could bring me a powered multiswitch by later (I should have told him I needed it right then, but was stupid enough not to), and I started telling him how I told the CSR I needed the multiswitch, and she told me that the installer would have everything I needed. I mentioned about how the dish was nice since one of the outputs on my Phase III LNB had problems with a couple of transponders and he handed me a new LNB (I could have gotten the dish too, but I didn't care about the new dish, just the new LNB, so I didn't say anything about that, especially since it could be any day when DirecTV starts offering national HD channels on the SpaceWay satellites with the new dish). We then went inside, activated the new HD-TiVo, which took a little while, since even though the HD-TiVo was activated fairly quickly, the installer kept saying it would be another minute, and finally asked to speak to the installer again who had to inform her that LIL was not available in this DMA (I think she told him to change the channel to a LIL channel) and then asked him to turn to channel #370, during which time she mentioned some about an invalid card, before he told her that we had been watching DirecTV for several minutes.

After that he had me sign papers, and talk to his employers (answering questions about whether or not he asked me for money, and things like that). He then began to tell me that me that he could probably get out here with the multiswitch later that day (since he didn't live that far from here, about 8 miles), and that it could be a couple of days, but it would probably be that day, or the next, but probably that day. I then told him that we might go to town that day, and he said that it would be no problem and that he'd sit it on the deck, when I told him that the gate would be closed. We then worked out a plan where he could sit it where nobody would see it. He then explained to me how to install the multiswitch, and then asked me if I had enough RG6 cable, I told him that I needed to go to Home Depot to get some, and he ended up handing me some 200-300 feet of RG6, which will allow me to not only run the second line to the HD-TiVo, but to power the multiswitch, and run lines from the multiswitch to the two receivers currently hooked up to a second 18-inch round dish currently up.

However, we decided to stay home that day and go to town tomorrow, so I waited and the man never showed up, went to town the next day and I haven't seen a multiswitch yet. I might have been stupid to trust him, but I gave him til Monday, and then I called the local office of the installers and left a message for him with my name and number. That was yesterday, and I still haven't heard from him...

Now I seem to be having some issues with the HD-TiVo (see this post for details).

~Alan


----------



## tmdlkwd

I have an old oval dish right now.
When I call in do I need request the OTA + the 3 LNB Dish with the install?
Do I need one

Many here, I see are jsut getting the OTA installed for $50.00

Not sure if they will just bring a 3 LNB Dish.

Sorry, for the slightly off topic question.


----------



## newsposter

they (edit: are SUPPOSED to) bring everything necessary to make your new stuff work


----------



## Alan Gordon

newsposter said:


> they bring everything necessary to make your new stuff work


Depending on who they are! 

~Alan


----------



## slocko

You have to make sure Direct documents everything. In my case they didn't bring the OTA antenna or the multiswitch. Had to reschedule.

One nice thing Direct seems to be doing now, is including the installation of phone lines whenever you do a Tivo.  Before they would tell you to buy those outlet phone jacks.



newsposter said:


> they bring everything necessary to make your new stuff work


----------



## im timmy

I just got the $299 deal minus $100. I didn't c this thread til now, didn't know some of you were getting free programming and discounts. I am happy with the price of the box though!! I'm doin cartwheels this very moment!!


----------



## toneman

slocko said:


> You have to make sure Direct documents everything. In my case they didn't bring the OTA antenna or the multiswitch. Had to reschedule.


Depends on what you mean by "document"--I asked DTV to make sure that my install package included an external multiswitch; the rep acknowledged my request...yet install day arrived and no multiswitch. Work order paperwork that the installer had with him listed only the HR10, 3-LNB dish, and basic install...unless it is somehow possible to access the input screen that the DTV CS reps use, there really is no way to make sure that DTV "documents" everything...other than getting the rep's name and ID #, which in itself doesn't show whether your request was logged into the system. I would up having to call retention to have them expedite my process to have one sent out to me ASAP.

Also--DTV will offer you the OTA antenna for $50 (or less/free, if you can get them to do so), but only with the HR10 package; if you decide after the order has been processed and completed (i.e., you're already up and running w/ your new HR10 and HD dish) that you want/need the DTV OTA antenna, DTV will not sell/give it to you. I tried and was told by the DTV rep that their system will not allow them to punch in an order for only the $50 OTA antenna...dunno if this is completely true, but that's what I was told. In any case, unless you can get DTV to give you the OTA antenna for free, you should definitely make sure that it'll be adequate for your needs. I mean, $50 may not be much, but it's still $50...


----------



## bucky

I'm a total choice premium customer with two Tivos and have been with D for about 6 years.

I got the typical deal others were getting. 

$299-100 MIR + S&H for the HR10-250, with $50 OTA antenna and free install and $5 off on the HD package for 6 months. Plus a free location of one of my current Tivos.

I know some folks have done better but I was happy with this deal.


----------



## SuperWade2

I called this AM to try to get the HT-D*TIVO and was completly shot down becuase I had upgraded my 2nd D*TV unit to a TIVO a few months ago... the CSR Said that the computer system wouldn't allow 2 "upgrades" in a 6 month period...

I said thanks and told them that DISH or Comcast would soon have a new customer and she didn't seem to care and said "good-day"... must not have been very convincing...

SW2

BTW, they were just offering $349 - $100 MIR with OTA Antenna, but no other credits or anything...

I might try again later...


----------



## drober30

Once again this forum and all of you have saved me some money! Thanks!

I picked up my second HD TiVo from BB and then logged on to catch up on whats been going on. I have been gone for awhile. New Job, School and baby! Lots going on.

All I did after reading this thread was call the retention dept at the number provided and explained to the rep that I just bought my receiver but then heard of the $299 deal.

The rep said I could return my box to BB and she would sell me one. I then asked for a credit and she said yes but the most she could do was $250 which is in line with whats been posted here. So I took the credit.

Pretty good deal on this TiVo but I did pay $999 for my first so this helps average out the cost.


----------



## raaj

I was initially offered $299 plus S&H - $100 MIR, plus $50 for the OTA with free installation, plus $5 off on the TC+, $5 off on HD package and free Showtime for 3 months. I really wanted the SuperFan package more than the Showtime deal, and didn't take my first offer.

I called them two days ago, and the CSR I got was very curt, and told me that I could take the $299 deal with $100 MIR, or leave it. She said that she'd not honor the programming credits offered to me earlier, and said that I should be happy I was even getting the $299 deal. I told her that I would take the offer if she could include the SuperFan package, or I'll cancel the NFL:ST package too. She said "you're out of the time, since the season started on Aug 11th". I said "WTH, the season doesn't start till Sep 8th", but she said "No, the season started Aug 11th, because we say so, because we are the only one who can offer you the NFL:ST we say when the season starts !!"  I told her that I won't talk to her anymore, and that I wanted to talk to her supervisor, and she said OK.

The supervisor then came on and said that the offer was supposed to be only for customers who have been with them for more than 10yrs, but that someone leaked the offer on this forum, and that since people from this forum were asking for that deal particularly, they were honoring the $299 price with MIR. He said that they circulated emails to all the CSRs to only honor the $299 deal, with no programming credits unless the customer has been with them for a looong time. However, he offered me a $5 discount on the HD package for 6mo, and I said screw these CSR-roulette games, and took the offer.

So, I am pretty positive, the programming credits game is pretty much over, and you'd be lucky if you got any concessions, if you weren't with D* for all your life. I guess even the $299 deal would not last for long now.


----------



## scotte3

I just placed my order. I got the HD Tivo for $299 plus $14.95 s/h, - $100 MIR, and the antenna for $50. In addition, I was given $5/mo credit on my Total Choice Plus for 6 mo, and $10/mo off HBO for 6 mo (normally $12/mo). 

I think the programming credits are totally separate for the HD Tivo deal. You just have to ask if you qualify for any programming credits for an existing customer. I suppose you may or may not qualify depending on how long you've been a customer and whether your account is in good standing with DirecTV.


----------



## Dmtalon

Well, I ordered mine Tuesday, and it was installed yesterday. I'm now enjoying time-shifted HD programming 

Hoping the guide data will be all sorted out today so I can start getting my season passes entered in.

I did a call after the first few initial calls and the thing downloaded something that took near an hour. I forgot to check out what version AFTER the download, but PRE download was 3.1.5e or 3.5.1e whatever it is (e) was the last digit.


----------



## jhurlbut

I talked to 3 CSR's today and was only offered $649 - 100MIR . . . I've had my HD receiver for over 2 years now and my 2nd TiVo receiver for well over a year now. Shouldn't I be able to get the $299 deal too? Any suggestions?


----------



## jhurlbut

4th time is the charm. $299-100MIR SWEET!


----------



## kalphoto

jhurlbut said:


> I talked to 3 CSR's today and was only offered $649 - 100MIR . . . I've had my HD receiver for over 2 years now and my 2nd TiVo receiver for well over a year now. Shouldn't I be able to get the $299 deal too? Any suggestions?


Join the club of those of us who were "not so fortunate to get a nice CSR". I've tried 4 times and have serious doubts as to how this deal is gotten. I'm a 4 year subscriber and this is the 3rd year I've shelled out $200 for the NFL package.

I've resigned myself to wait it out for the MPEG4 HD box (hoping I can rent it) when it comes out early next year. Until then, I have my trusty HD antenna and will watch the local network games in HD for free.


----------



## mikestanley

I called yesterday and was at first offered $649 - $100 MIR. I told the nice gentleman I'd heard of other people getting a better deal. He asked me what the deal was and I said $299. He said he hadn't heard of that deal but would check. He put me on hold, came back, and seemed genuinely happy to offer me $299 - $100MIR.

I ended up getting the OTA antenna for $49 as well. I have an indoor antenna but wasn't able to get all of my locals (even though I'm less than 10 miles from most of them) at any one time - had to keep adjusting the antenna to get some while losing others.

I'm happy. No other programming discounts, but that's ok - not sure I'll keep the HD package for very long anyway, and I'll be happy with HD locals on this unit until I seee more compelling content on HD on the regular channels on DTV.

Just a question - say DTV switches over to Mpeg4 and I don't want to give up this unit and they eventually stop sending down Mpeg2. Will I be able to keep this unit around just to do OTA HD?


----------



## raaj

mikestanley said:


> Just a question - say DTV switches over to Mpeg4 and I don't want to give up this unit and they eventually stop sending down Mpeg2. Will I be able to keep this unit around just to do OTA HD?


Of course you can, as long as you continue to subscribe to at least Total Choice level package of programming until your 2 year commitment period is complete.


----------



## im timmy

kalphoto said:


> Join the club of those of us who were "not so fortunate to get a nice CSR". I've tried 4 times and have serious doubts as to how this deal is gotten. I'm a 4 year subscriber and this is the 3rd year I've shelled out $200 for the NFL package.
> 
> I've resigned myself to wait it out for the MPEG4 HD box (hoping I can rent it) when it comes out early next year. Until then, I have my trusty HD antenna and will watch the local network games in HD for free.


It's like you have too know the secret password almost! I called the 2nd time with the direct retention # and ask and you shall recieve. I didn't ask for the programming credits, I didn't know so many here were getting them. It's ok, I'm almost afraid to press my luck with a call back. It's screwy, some reps seem too be aware of such an offer while others are clueless. I think it's a case of "until they ask, we ain't givin."


----------



## jim tressler

update.. just called this am.. here is what I got them "down" to.. 

299-100 rebate / free superfan / free s and h / $20 TC Premier for 6 monts

I think thats as good as it gets

so if you look at it 299-100-100-50=$50 net cost (as I plan on getting superfan anyway and keeping TC premier)

jim


----------



## mcblackman

Just Hung up with a Nice lady at the Retention Dept.
I told her that I wasn't very happy about this Superfan deal where they were going to start charging me for something that I had free last year.
Then I told her that I was going through my bills and realized that I'd been paying anywhere from $150-$200 a month.
I mentioned that the Cable Company in my area was offering HD-DVR's for $7.95 a month and I just wanted to weigh all of my options. Asked her what she could offer me.
First thing she did was gave me the Superfan for free (she said only for this year).

I then said "what about an HD-DVR. -- she offered me the $299 - $100 rebate.
I asked about replacement when MPEG4 comes out. She said it would be replaced.

I then started adding some numbers (out loud) then asked "what kind of deals can you give me on movie channels now that fall is here". -- She offered 6 mo free Showtime and $2 mo HBO.

I'm very Satisfied!

*HD-DVR for $299 - $100 Rebate.
Free Superfan
Free Showtime (6Mo)
$2 mo HBO (6Mo).*

They are supposed to be out this Sunday!


----------



## berserker37

Got a nice CSR (Emily) on my first call, and ended up with a deal I'm happy with:

$299 HD Tivo (less the $100 mail in rebate)
HBO for $2/month for 6 months
Free Showtime for 6 months

2 week wait for installation, though.

Was going to get the $49 antenna for OTA, but she checked my location and said I can get my HD locals without it. Not sure if this is correct, or if I'd be better off quality-wise with an antenna, but we'll see. Any opinions?

This seemed like a good time to jump into the HD game, even though I don't have a true HD resolution set yet (I have an ED plasma and an ED projector). But since I needed to add a Tivo, figured why not go for this deal.


----------



## sbarrier

I got one at the first of August when the price dropped to $549 (via Value Electronics).

I called D* a couple of nights ago to inquire about getting another one. I called retention and the CSR told me that I could not purchase another one for 6 months!

I thanked her and than called the regular D* number. I spoke with a CSR there who sold me one for $299. It is amazing the completely different experiences that you can get when you call D*!


----------



## neumanngroup

Just called retention and this is what I got:

$299 HD Tivo
$14.95 Shipping
Tax
---------
$332.06

$100 Mail In Rebate
$20/month off TC Premier for 6 months
$5/month off HD package for 6 months

Not bad. They could install in 6 days but because of my schedule I opted for 8 days. Cannot wait!

Now I will have 2 HD Tivo's and 2 regular Tivo's in my house. Wahoo!


----------



## Dssturbo1

berserker37 said:


> Got a nice CSR (Emily) on my first call, and ended up with a deal I'm happy with:
> 
> $299 HD Tivo (less the $100 mail in rebate)
> HBO for $2/month for 6 months
> Free Showtime for 6 months
> 
> 2 week wait for installation, though.
> 
> Was going to get the $49 antenna for OTA, but she checked my location and said I can get my HD locals without it. Not sure if this is correct, or if I'd be better off quality-wise with an antenna, but we'll see. Any opinions?
> 
> This seemed like a good time to jump into the HD game, even though I don't have a true HD resolution set yet (I have an ED plasma and an ED projector). But since I needed to add a Tivo, figured why not go for this deal.


you do need an ota antennea to get all your local OTA Over the Air stations.
The only hd locals that the csr might have been referring to at this time are either the east or west coast hd feeds from NY or LA, and it would only be the 4 major networks, abc, cbs, nbc, and fox, not any hd from pbs wb upn independent etc.

the local into local HD channels coming in through dtv are supposed to be coming to the top 12 dma markets in the near future (nov?)


----------



## newsposter

jim tressler said:


> update.. just called this am.. here is what I got them "down" to..
> 
> 299-100 rebate / free superfan / free s and h / $20 TC Premier for 6 monts
> 
> I think thats as good as it gets
> 
> jim


wrong! when they show up at night and totally miss your install Appt you can get 50 bucks off.


----------



## Jeproks

I'm really pissed right now. Installation got cancelled for the 2nd time due to equipment being on backorder. Got re-scheduled on the 17th, exactly a month when I ordered it.


----------



## Anubys

I also thought that this is a good deal and ordered a second HD-Tivo...now they tell me they can't "install" it for 6 weeks! 

I told the CSR that I don't need any installation and that waiting 6 weeks for someone to come plug the power cord is absurd...she will try to escalate, whatever the heck that means...but they can't just deliver the unit... 

unbelievable


----------



## Jeproks

newsposter said:


> wrong! when they show up at night and totally miss your install Appt you can get 50 bucks off.


Can you please elaborate? My install already got cancelled twice.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Jeproks said:


> Can you please elaborate? My install already got cancelled twice.


If they did not show up you can get a credit for your account. Just call anbd tell them.


----------



## rickmccamy

Had my install today, I had waited a couple of weeks to get a Saturday afternoon appointment. The installer was older, like me, and cool. I explained to him that I had no land line phone, and planned to initialize the box at my mother's house. He said that where ever I do it had to have a 3lnb dish to connect to. Is that correct? If so I'll go to my neighbor's house. Left me a dish I didn't need but was apparently entitled to. He connected another pair of cables from the dish to the house, and left me cable to complete the run.


----------



## deepthinker

Man I love this place. Bought my first HDTivo at BB almost two months ago for $600 when the first price drop happened. Was still concerned about MPEG4 etc, but retention gave me $100, so it was only $500 and I was happy with that, seeing as how people paid $1000 a year ago.

Well, HDMI port just died on this first unit, when coming here to post about it, I saw this thread. So, I called up retention, complained that I paid $500 for a unit that is now bad and see people getting them for $199 after rebate now. Well, by the end of the call, the wonder that is Customer Retention is shipping a replacement unit for my bad one, giving me $173 in credits over six months with free Showtime, and the $299 deal with $100 rebate for a second HDTivo to arrive this Tuesday!!!!!

Man will they bend over backwards to make a long time customer happy. I know of no other company that throws out as many discounts as they do to their customers. I have no worries about what they'll do for us with the MPEG4 conversion.


----------



## tbh999

Ordered mine today (Saturday 03 September 2005). Will be delivered Tuesday.


----------



## llogan

I used to have no problem making a two year commitment for DirecTV. Honestly though, with them dropping Tivo as of October this year (just selling them, they'll continue providing service to the boxes for a long time to come), i'm finding it extremely difficult to justify getting another HD Tivo. My reason being that I will in all likelihood, initially get DirecTV's new HD DVR so that I can stop having to rely on my crappy OTA reception (not that overcompressed HD will be much better...)

What's the termination fee anyway?


----------



## Tim Sly

I got my unit 2 weeks ago from eBay when Directv was still on the high side. I got it for $420. Unit was brand new but I got an overheating message when I tried to boot it up and activate it. Directv said it was a bad unit so they sent me a brand new unit by 2 day Fed Ex and it is working great! They replaced it even though I told them I got it on eBay. They also will give me the $100 rebate bringing it down to $320. I am happy. And now you are even getting better deals. I don't doubt that they will do us right when they change to MPEG4. I just hope it has DVR or TIVO functionality or a lot of people will move to Dish Network.


----------



## Dssturbo1

rickmccamy said:


> Had my install today, I had waited a couple of weeks to get a Saturday afternoon appointment. The installer was older, like me, and cool. I explained to him that I had no land line phone, and planned to initialize the box at my mother's house. He said that where ever I do it had to have a 3lnb dish to connect to. Is that correct? If so I'll go to my neighbor's house. Left me a dish I didn't need but was apparently entitled to. He connected another pair of cables from the dish to the house, and left me cable to complete the run.


 go through your guided setup and then when it says to make the call in take it to yourmum's if that is best for you. The dish is not needed.
then take it back home and do the setup again and should be good to go. the guide data may take a little while to come in. without the phone line connected you will get a popup nag screen after a month just delete it. good luck with it.


----------



## Hoffer

Here's my question on this. I just ordered the receiver, dish and OTA antenna from DTV last night. The total after rebate is $599. This includes installation of dish and antenna. I thought this was an awesome deal because just the receiver is $499 at BB. So, I'm just paying $100 for the dish, antenna and installation.

How much of a discount is this $199 price for just the receiver? I'm thinking about calling and asking for a discount, but am wondering what I should ask for.


----------



## MCOfozcin1

MCOfozcin1 said:


> Called the retention number, talked to a very pleasant gentleman who agreed immediately to the deal, and offered the $100 rebate without even being asked. It will be charged on my monthly bill, and I only have to wait 36 hours for install!!
> 
> Best part is.... I have a standing notation on my account that when I activate an HR10-250, I will receive a $300 bill credit. (Don't know if I will get this one, but still a great deal at $299).
> 
> If it all works out HR10-250 299.00
> Shipping 14.95
> Rebate -100.00
> Bill Credit -300.00
> ________________
> Total cost to me -67.21 (including sales tax)
> 
> If all works out, they will be paying me $67.21 to take one of these off their hands, and will install it for free!
> 
> Man, I LOVE this forum!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, almost forgot, when he asked which credit card I would like to charge this too, I asked him if he could just put it on my bill, and he said "no problem, we'll add it to your next monthly bill".
> Am I lucky or what?


Made the call yesterday to get the $300 bill credit applied to my account, went off without a hitch, everything is good when you treat the CSRs with respect. Directv just paid me $68 to take a HR10-250 off their hands AND installed it for free!!! 
It does have a payoff for them though, I'm going to be a Directv subscriber for a VERY long time!!

Thanks to everyone in this forum, I couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## newsposter

Jeproks said:


> Can you please elaborate? My install already got cancelled twice.


coming in the dark after promising 2x to be there at a certain time, is not cool in my book. Waste of my time off work and really upset.


----------



## finaldiet

I would call them back. You can get the receiver for $299-$100. Tell them what you see others paying. New customer , I would ask the price quoted above, free dish with free install. Forget the OTA antenna. Then check to see if your eligible for east coast HD waivers. If not, then you can get an OTA antenna. And also say good-bye to your "twinkies" this year.(Twins).


----------



## Sir_winealot

Yeah...if you still want/need the OTA antenna they'll charge you $50 for it. Plus, you should be able to get your HD programming covered/discounted for 6 mos, but you'll need to ask.

Make sure you call retention though....


----------



## Hoffer

Is there a specific number I can call to get retention??


----------



## Sir_winealot

(800) 600-8977


----------



## sgnow1

I have an old Sony Sat-T60 that I got years ago with Lifetime. If I were able to get this deal and switch to a HD-Tivo, would my lifetime be transferred to the HD Tivo? Or would I need to keep my old unit active as well (i.e. pay to have a second receiver added to subscription) 

Thanks.


----------



## newsposter

lifetime is tied to account...a search will confirm this


----------



## rickmccamy

Dssturbo1, you were correct. Run through all the setup from my house, connected to the dish, to the point that the call is required, disconnect, and take it to my neighbor's. The screen prompts for the set up call are on the hard drive, so you do not need a sat signal for that part. 
Unit up and running, now, do I buy a HDTV for the bedroom, or sell the RCA DTC 210?


----------



## carstud

Well I called this morning and ordered mine today also had them order 1 for my mom. Got each for 299.00 minus the 100 rebate. I will call back later today to see if I can get them to give me a little more discount on my services. Thanks for all that posted this info as it helped me get my hd-tivo. I just called and asked for it and they gave it to me, no threating to leave needed. Had very polite retention agent from Idaho.


----------



## hearth

Has anyone received a rebate form? How exactly do you go about claiming the rebate? I just realized that the retention person did not tell me how to claim the rabate!?!?

Thanks for any help...
Don


----------



## kr8z1

I talked to Heather in retention today (very nice girl, very helpful) and here is what she was willing to do for me. I have been a cust since 9/02 with only TC and HBO.

HR10-250 $299 - $100 rebate with 2yr contract
OTA antenna Free ($50 - $50 credit to bill)
HD Pak $5.99 6 months
HBO $2 for 6 months
SHO Free 6 months
Cinemax Free 3 months
Starz Free 3 months

They could have installed Tues for me (2 days from now) but I'm having them come out this Sat instead. 

I was very nice and asked about the special on the HD TiVo and she told me about the $299 - $100 rebate (which she also said was available until 12/5/05 and that when Mpeg-4 is needed I'll either get a software update or a new unit free of charge). I had previously negotiated about a month ago when I was going to jump on the BB deal (which I decided to wait, glad I did) for these discounts: HD Pak for $5.99/6 months, HBO $2/6months, SHO free/3 months. I had also been offered $200 credit back then too, but she told me that was only available if I paid full price, which would end up more than the $299 deal. 

I asked her about making SHO free for 6 months - no problem. I asked her about the OTA antenna and she said it was $50. After talking a bit about it, she offered to give me a $50 credit to make it free. I then asked her if there were any other package discounts available and she said she would check. She then came back with Cinemax free/3 months. I said "Great! I really wish that could be Starz." and she said let her check to see what she could do. She then came back with Starz free/3 months. I agreed to everything and she then told me there was a 2yr agreement. I told her I would rather a 1yr agreement, she put me on hold to check on that, then came back on and told me it had to be 2yrs.

Needless to say, I am very happy with both the offer and the way she dealt with me. In the past I've talked to reps who made it difficult to deal with, but this time I guess I dialed at the right time.


----------



## kr8z1

hearth said:


> Has anyone received a rebate form? How exactly do you go about claiming the rebate? I just realized that the retention person did not tell me how to claim the rabate!?!?
> 
> Thanks for any help...
> Don


I was told that I would receive the rebate form in the mail with a confirmation letter. I then would need to send that in with a copy of my bill.


----------



## JimSpence

Has anyone gotten this and been able to do their own install? I have everything in place and don't need an ignorant installer to do anything. I will admit, that the installer who did my HTL-HD did a very good job. But I had the unit up and activated before he came to run the cables. I also had the Ph III dish mounted where I wanted it. 

I know, I should just call DirecTV  I'm thinking I should wait for MPEG4, but I'm in DMA 154 and won't get HD locals for a loooong time. This price is right.


----------



## newsposter

JimSpence said:


> Has anyone gotten this and been able to do their own install? I have everything in place and don't need an ignorant installer to do anything. I will admit, that the installer who did my HTL-HD did a very good job. But I had the unit up and activated before he came to run the cables. I also had the Ph III dish mounted where I wanted it.
> 
> I know, I should just call DirecTV  I'm thinking I should wait for MPEG4, but I'm in DMA 154 and won't get HD locals for a loooong time. This price is right.


From everything I've read on here (and it's been a lot the past 2 weeks) you would have to let him come to your house and then at least sign. Or if he's insistant I'm sure he would be happy to just hook it up to your existing lines to prevent DOA problems. I know others have tried and dtv said it must be installed. We try to save them money and look what we get.

Now if you need help with any of the following, let me know:

1. splitting lines to run to either side of a room
2. choosing the right splitter with either powered legs or non powered
3. arranging 8pm installs and reschedules (as well as burning your salary from missed 1/2 day work needlessly)
4. trying to get a new line of sight through trees
5. doing the opposite of a rain dance hoping he comes before it rains (it started at 8pm that night he did show up)
6. choosing the right ota antenna
7. putting bandaids on your lip from biting so hard because you are so pissed you had to wait an additional week for your new install
8. being very angry yet controlled while *****ing out dtv and trying to get more credit

any of those, let me know and I shall oblige


----------



## sjberra

hearth said:


> Has anyone received a rebate form? How exactly do you go about claiming the rebate? I just realized that the retention person did not tell me how to claim the rabate!?!?
> 
> Thanks for any help...
> Don


Mine showed up in the mail about 10 days after the installation. Now just waiting for my bill to send in for the rebate.


----------



## rickmccamy

JimSpence said:


> Has anyone gotten this and been able to do their own install?


Basically, yes. They bring it out, but you tell them you'll handle it, and sign the paperwork. Nobody minds getting a couple hours of free time, especially on Saturday.
My installer was from a subcontracting firm, that had been bought out by a South Carolina firm, that was in the process of trying to bring SC wages to California. Yikes. A year ago he would get $65 per install. The South Carolina owners immediately dropped that to $45 per install, and then told all their installers they had to paint their trucks white. The Company would put up $300 towards the paint job. Well, around here a decent paint job on a large van will run $3000 to $5000. "If you don't want to paint your truck, you'll have to drive one of ours." Now because you are saving so much on wear and tear, we'll knock you back another $10 per install, to $35.
You know every so often the IRS goes into an industry and makes it clear who is a contractor and who is a employee. 'Bout time for some of that here.


----------



## alexcue

Jim, i needed the Dish put up so i let them handle it. He gave me the receiver box, and i had it connected and waiting for the new dish to be up. He had no problem at all with it, but wanted to check only that it connected with Dtv (phone line) and he loved my setup, At the moment, i have in the living room the HR10, R10 and DSR6000. (btw, the DSR6000 has no sat in at the moment, just waiting for wife to clear off her stuff and it will be retired to backup status)


----------



## JimSpence

Thanks for your insight, newsposter. I know you've had a few problems with your install. 

Does you head feel better now, that you've stopped hitting it against the wall? 

I'll probably wait until after a few tax bills are paid before I jump on the HDTiVo.
I'll just swap out the HTL-HD and the Dish 301 receiver to get the HDTiVo operational.

On top of my RPTV I have a DVD recorder, DVD player, T60, HTL-HD, Sony AV receiver, and a Dish 301 receiver. The TV is also fed a signal from a DSR6000 which is in the basement.


----------



## newsposter

JimSpence said:


> Thanks for your insight, newsposter. I know you've had a few problems with your install.
> 
> Does you head feel better now, that you've stopped hitting it against the wall?
> 
> I'll probably wait until after a few tax bills are paid before I jump on the HDTiVo.
> I'll just swap out the HTL-HD and the Dish 301 receiver to get the HDTiVo operational.
> 
> On top of my RPTV I have a DVD recorder, DVD player, T60, HTL-HD, Sony AV receiver, and a Dish 301 receiver. The TV is also fed a signal from a DSR6000 which is in the basement.


NO! Install cancel again today!!! Long story, if you are interested I can PM you, rather not say publicly. It's a nightmare. I wanted to save them some work and the local installers are having a fit about it. Totally unreasonable. Yes, even in writing they wouldn't do the time saving thing i wanted 

My net cost would be under 100 if i bought everything retail (if i can find a local multiswitch for 60 bucks..but doubt it) and i'm darn temped to right now. they would give me 250 for self install.

I'm so stressed there's no pill or hot tub that could soothe me right now.


----------



## tractorboy

Ask and you shall receive. Thanks to this forum I also received the upgrade deal for an HD Tivo. I can't imagine any current subsriber not getting this, although I was out of contract. I first was alerted to it by a guy on ebay who is selling the INFORMATION on how to get this deal for $24.95. Seriously, check it out. Rather than buy his "information" I went to this forum, which has helped me in the past, and did a search. Voila, I got this thread and had the "information" for free! Yep, call customer retention, politely tell them that are considering a change in service, but wanted to check what Directv had going in terms of offers for current subscribers and you'll get the $299-$100 MIR. Ask for any deals on the programming and if you're TC Premier you'll get offered -$20/month for 6months. I didn't get the -$5/mo. for the HD package, but frankly I forgot to ask about it. She also offered to give me a $49 credit for a unit relocation install, but I'm just going to swap the existing box so I passed. New box is scheduled to arrive on 9/28.

I feel like going on ebay and undercutting the guy who's ripping everybody off. Maybe charge $0.25 and then point them to this forum. I can't believe folks would actually buy information from ebay before doing at least a google search first to find out if it is already out there.


----------



## lman12

I have two questions. 
1) Will Directv allow you to do a self-install? 

2) If not, will directv allow the HD TIVO receiver to be delivered to your billing address instead of your service address?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## newsposter

lman12 said:


> I have two questions.
> 1) Will Directv allow you to do a self-install?
> 
> 2) If not, will directv allow the HD TIVO receiver to be delivered to your billing address instead of your service address?
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


1. NO way. Don't even try. IF you are lucky, you can tell the installer at your house to leave. However mine won't do that.

2. there's another topic about this but i forget where. sorry


----------



## jim tressler

for those that have recieved the unit - does the hdmi port work?


----------



## Ein

jim tressler said:


> for those that have recieved the unit - does the hdmi port work?


Yes.


----------



## AbMagFab

jim tressler said:


> for those that have recieved the unit - does the hdmi port work?


Yes, perfectly. Since it seems many of the "HDMI" problems are TV related, and this is my second HD Tivo, it's not surprising.

Note how, if someone has an HDMI problem, they seem to have multiple HDMI problems. And the rest of us are fine.

This isn't to say there wasn't an initial hardware problem, but that really only applies to the small percentage of people that had real HDMI failures. The rest have older TV's, or just incompatibility issues.


----------



## sda3

Mine works great so far with my sony kp-51ws520


----------



## tomlog

AbMagFab said:


> Yes, perfectly. Since it seems many of the "HDMI" problems are TV related, and this is my second HD Tivo, it's not surprising.
> 
> Note how, if someone has an HDMI problem, they seem to have multiple HDMI problems. And the rest of us are fine.
> 
> This isn't to say there wasn't an initial hardware problem, but that really only applies to the small percentage of people that had real HDMI failures. The rest have older TV's, or just incompatibility issues.


Sorry but you are wrong. I have 2 HD Tivo's one I got 6 months ago and at first the HDMI port worked and then went out. This was across 3 HDTV's all HDCP compliant. The 2nd HD Tivo I got 1 week ago and the HDMI port works fine on my 32" LCD that the other HD Tivo's HDMI port does not work. I think the problem is the other way around that most of the HDMI problems reporrted here have been Tivo problems not TV problems I am sure there have been a few TV issues but most are HD Tivo issues.


----------



## robertwhee

I called Dtv last night and asked for this and they I told I haven't been a customer long enough. I had to be with DTV for 1 yr or more in order to gualify. Does this sound right?


----------



## GDG76

Tried to call in and get this deal today- CSR wouldn't budge and said it was $649 but he would attempt to do everything he could to get it down to $299. Hung up- truthfully I didn't want it that bad and would have done it for $99 but seems as though this might be a dead deal or I got a bad CSR.

May try back later but I don't need HD that bad to be arguing with CSRs.


----------



## DVRaholic

GDG76 said:


> Tried to call in and get this deal today- CSR wouldn't budge and said it was $649 but he would attempt to do everything he could to get it down to $299. Hung up- truthfully I didn't want it that bad and would have done it for $99 but seems as though this might be a dead deal or I got a bad CSR.
> 
> May try back later but I don't need HD that bad to be arguing with CSRs.


Did you call the Customer Retention number ??
Calling a Regular CSR wont get you this deal
The Retention number is (800) 600-8977


----------



## jim tressler

Jumped on the deal today- 

$299 - $100 mir
Free HD package for 6 months
$20 off total choice premiere for 6 months
Waived S/H fee
General $5 credit for 6 months
Free superfan (aka.. hd tax)

can't complain - install is this thursday afternoon - when the gentleman shows up I will take the reciever, tell him to have a seat, offer him a beer and have him on his way lickidy split!

jim


----------



## SoonerSteve

If I got the deal I am sure anyone can. I had service installed for the first time on a Friday, called back on Monday to retention and got the $299 deal. I did try once before on Sunday and was not offered the deal, but the second time was the charm. I had the HD Tivo installed exactly one week after the original install. 

I did not push any programming credits since I am already getting TCP free after purchasing Sunday Ticket. 

The installer was great and other than a bad placement on the OTA install I am very pleased. It may take a few calls, but the deals are there.


----------



## GDG76

I did call the retention number. 

Tried again, finally found one that would do it for $299. I've been with Directv since early 2000 and the best they were going to give me was $299, $100 rebate. No other discounts at all. I told em to forget it. For 10.99/month with no discounts, it's not worth their HD service right now. I'll suffer through one more season of standard def football.


----------



## Sir_winealot

Best I could get was the $299 deal w free SHO for 6 months....I already have HBO so there's no extra cost for HBO/HD...and then $5.99/mo HD programming.

No S&H charge though.


----------



## DarkShadows

SoonerSteve said:


> If I got the deal I am sure anyone can. I had service installed for the first time on a Friday, called back on Monday to retention and got the $299 deal. I did try once before on Sunday and was not offered the deal, but the second time was the charm. I had the HD Tivo installed exactly one week after the original install.


I will have my new HDTV delivered this weekend, the D* rep wouldn't budge off the $599.00 - $100.00 deal , no surprise there.

Just wondering what my chances would be of getting the deal you got on this one.


----------



## newsposter

DarkShadows said:


> I will have my new HDTV delivered this weekend, the D* rep wouldn't budge off the $599.00 - $100.00 deal , no surprise there.
> 
> Just wondering what my chances would be of getting the deal you got on this one.


I'd call and ask if they can do better. if they say no, just say hey, i heard a lot of others are getting them for 299, can you offer me that too? Dont be nasty. Dont need a bad note on your file. Try a day later if you are rejected.

worst they can say is no. Others have threatened to leave etc but that's not my MO.


----------



## Tater

Had mine installed yesterday... everything went well for the most part, except he would not relocate my SD Tive to upstairs, said a relocate was not on the ticket. Then I asked about the OTA he was installing and he said he could not guarantee anything, some people in my area have had them work, and some have not...and since he told me he was not allowed to leave his ladder (meaning go on the roof) it did not work...not one channel came in. Yep, wasted $50 and just went to Radio Shack (to drop another $100) and picked up the VU-190VX to replace the crappy one I got from DTV,,, the guy at Radio Shack said it would work in the attic no problem, anyone know anything about this antenna?
They better give me the new box when they switch to the MPEG-4 format...


----------



## jamsys

jim tressler said:


> Jumped on the deal today-
> 
> $299 - $100 mir
> Free HD package for 6 months
> $20 off total choice premiere for 6 months
> Waived S/H fee
> General $5 credit for 6 months
> Free superfan (aka.. hd tax)


Called the Cust Rention # listed above in the thread and got the 299-100 MIR..

I had to agree to stay for 2yrs and they WOULDNT do any discounts on programming.

There was no negotiating with the rep

Just a FYI


----------



## Hilbe

I am a new customer and just got the HD DVR yesterday at Best Buy. I have an open order and they're going to install it on Saturday. I called today with my account # and tried to get credit for $300, but they refused. I'm sort of stumped what I need to do... Any suggestions on what I should do? The guy said once I activate it, I won't be able to get a return at Best Buy. I really want to get the unit for $299...


----------



## newsposter

Tater said:


> Had mine installed yesterday... everything went well for the most part, except he would not relocate my SD Tive to upstairs, said a relocate was not on the ticket. Then I asked about the OTA he was installing and he said he could not guarantee anything, some people in my area have had them work, and some have not...and since he told me he was not allowed to leave his ladder (meaning go on the roof) it did not work...not one channel came in. Yep, wasted $50 and just went to Radio Shack (to drop another $100) and picked up the VU-190VX to replace the crappy one I got from DTV,,, the guy at Radio Shack said it would work in the attic no problem, anyone know anything about this antenna?
> They better give me the new box when they switch to the MPEG-4 format...


Moving a receiver is standard practice ...or so i thought. I'd call to complain if it's something you had discussed originally. If you hadn't, not sure what recourse you have.


----------



## newsposter

Hilbe said:


> I am a new customer and just got the HD DVR yesterday at Best Buy. I have an open order and they're going to install it on Saturday. I called today with my account # and tried to get credit for $300, but they refused. I'm sort of stumped what I need to do... Any suggestions on what I should do? The guy said once I activate it, I won't be able to get a return at Best Buy. I really want to get the unit for $299...


quick suggestion and I truly have no idea the outcome.

Call DTV and ask, without saying you already bought, what they can do for you as a new customer with HD tivo. Then push for the 299 thing. Prob wont work but what do you have to lose?

This is, of course, assuming BB will take it back right now


----------



## epeters

anyone lucky enough to pick up two of these units at this price? I've got two HDVR2 units and want to replace both.

Eric


----------



## Anubys

epeters said:


> anyone lucky enough to pick up two of these units at this price? I've got two HDVR2 units and want to replace both.
> 
> Eric


I got one for $199 and the CSR insisted that the $100 rebate is for 1 unit per household. He said I can have the second one for $299. I'm debating whether to get a third HDTV set (I already have one and will definitely get a second), so I have not pulled the trigger on the other HD-Tivo for $299...


----------



## 94SupraTT

kr8z1 said:


> I was very nice and asked about the special on the HD TiVo and she told me about the $299 - $100 rebate (which she also said was available until 12/5/05 and that when Mpeg-4 is needed I'll either get a software update or a new unit free of charge).


Cool. Thanks for the info on how long this offer is good for. I am going to see if my wife will get me a HD-Tivo for Christmas.  I really wish I had waited for this deal. I paid $100 for my SD Tivo last October and like 2 months later they were letting them go for $50! Heck, now you can get a SD Tivo for free.  I'm almost tempted to sell my upgraded 160GB SD Tivo on ebay to offset the cost of a HD Tivo.


----------



## buckeyenut

I didn't read through this entire thread--so hopefully this isn't a repost. Has anyone else seen this guy selling the same info others have posted in this very thread on eBay for $25? Most buyers seem to be happy--so I guess I can't complain too much, but it still doesn't sit right with me.

I am seriously considering posting a penny auction with the info freely directing people to this thread....


----------



## Anubys

buckeyenut said:


> I didn't read through this entire thread--so hopefully this isn't a repost. Has anyone else seen this guy selling the same info others have posted in this very thread on eBay for $25? Most buyers seem to be happy--so I guess I can't complain too much, but it still doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> I am seriously considering posting a penny auction with the info freely directing people to this thread....


That's too funny! heck, why post it for a penny? $20 would be a good start to a price war


----------



## trickyech

For those that have gotten in on the $299 deal, did the csr specify what kind of 2 year agreement they made you sign up for? The woman I just talked to said that I needed to be signed up to the HD package for the duration of the agreement, and wouldn't be able to cancel it anytime prior without breaking the agreement.

I'm currently on hold with her as she goes to talk to her supervisor about it. Oh wait she just came back. After talking with the supervisor, they made a note on my account that the committment was soft and that I could cancel the HD package whenever I wanted to.

tricky


----------



## Anubys

trickyech said:


> For those that have gotten in on the $299 deal, did the csr specify what kind of 2 year agreement they made you sign up for? The woman I just talked to said that I needed to be signed up to the HD package for the duration of the agreement, and wouldn't be able to cancel it anytime prior without breaking the agreement.
> 
> I'm currently on hold with her as she goes to talk to her supervisor about it. Oh wait she just came back. After talking with the supervisor, they made a note on my account that the committment was soft and that I could cancel the HD package whenever I wanted to.
> 
> tricky


what difference does it make? you bought an HDTV, you're buying an HD-Tivo...why would you NOT subscribe to the HD package? even with the meager offerings, it just makes no sense to go to all this expense just to tivo OTA HD...


----------



## sjberra

Anubys said:


> what difference does it make? you bought an HDTV, you're buying an HD-Tivo...why would you NOT subscribe to the HD package? even with the meager offerings, it just makes no sense to go to all this expense just to tivo OTA HD...


I do this because OTA shows more programming that I find relevant then the current run package from D*.

Of all the 5 channels(soon to be 6) offered in the stock HD package only 3 of then ae of use to me, ESPN and soon ESPN2 is totally useless to me, HDNet is semi-useless. The OTA channels make the HD unit useable since my set does not have the HD Tuner built in


----------



## JWG

sjberra said:


> I do this because OTA shows more programming that I find relevant then the current run package from D*.
> 
> Of all the 5 channels(soon to be 6) offered in the stock HD package only 3 of then ae of use to me, ESPN and soon ESPN2 is totally useless to me, HDNet is semi-useless. The OTA channels make the HD unit useable since my set does not have the HD Tuner built in


I'm with you. I do not subscrive to the HD package as $10.99 is a bit much for movies from 1992 and ESPN. ESPN2 in HD will be nice, but I don't watch it a lot except during football season. I'm in for the OTA HD and NFL Superfan.

I may have to subscribe to the HD package for a day to get my one Sunday night NFL game that I care about in HD...

To the guy/gal worried about returning an activated HD unit to Best Buy, I originally purchased the HD DVR in May and activated it. I then returned it a week later because of rumors of big price drops. I didn't have any problems.


----------



## G-Funk

Just got off the phone with a great retention rep. I explained that I was a longtime TIVO devotee, shortime D* convertee, and that I had just dropped some coin at BB to get a HD DVR. He told me that if BB would take the receiver back, that he would get me the 299-100 MIR deal, and regardless of what BB did, he was in the process of giving me the superfan package, $5 off for 6 month of the HD fee, $20 of the TCPremier package for 6 months. He also told me that if BB did not accept the return, he would post a $150 credit to my account.

For the first time calling with this offer in mind, i jumped all in and took it. Got to love forums like this where info is shared to all. I've only been on D* for 3 months, so to those of you that had CSR's tell you otherwise, get on the 800-600-8977 number.

I hope that guy on Ebay doen't get anymore business. I can't imagine taking advatage of people like that, especially now!!!!


----------



## dwynne

G-Funk said:


> and regardless of what BB did, he was in the process of giving me the superfan package, $5 off for 6 month of the HD fee, $20 of the TCPremier package for 6 months.


That is pretty funny. I am a long time D* customer and long time NFLST customer. I told them last month I would not pay extra for the "superfan" (to get the games in HD) and that they could either give it to me or kiss my NFLST subscription good bye. After a couple of calls none of the retention reps cared about keeping my NFLST business so I just cancelled ST. They would rather lose the $180-200 a year than give up the $50 (was $99) for the superfan - for a long-time customer, but for someone else (that has been with them for 3 months) they give the superfan away for free?

Go figure - it is really "rep roulette" when you call, I guess.....

Dennis


----------



## Wilhite

Anubys said:


> what difference does it make? you bought an HDTV, you're buying an HD-Tivo...why would you NOT subscribe to the HD package? even with the meager offerings, it just makes no sense to go to all this expense just to tivo OTA HD...


Au contraire mon frere...

The OTA HD is about the only reason that I have the HD Tivo right now. I love the fact that I can record in HD and watch later and pause the HD program to tend to the kids, go to the bathroom, etc. (all the reasons you love Tivo).

The other HD channels available right now? Eh, I can take them or leave them. ESPN in HD will be nice for the next 4 months but I can do without it after that. I'll probably keep the HD package for 6 months (I got $5 off the first 6 months) and then cancel after that.


----------



## dengland

I have had 2 CSRs tell me that there is no physical way for them to add Superfan without charging the $49. The last one told me that the NFL set the price for both NFL ticket and Superfan!

I have been with D* w/ NFL ticket for 3 years now (HBO on and off). Anybody get the SF thrown in that has been with them a comparable amount of time?


----------



## Sir_winealot

Yeah, I'm w you....pretty meager HD offerings for $10.95 IMO. $5.95/mo is somehwat more reasonable, but unless they add another half dozen channels I too will be cancelling @ the 6 month mark.



> The other HD channels available right now? Eh, I can take them or leave them. ESPN in HD will be nice for the next 4 months but I can do without it after that. I'll probably keep the HD package for 6 months (I got $5 off the first 6 months) and then cancel after that.


----------



## kg2000

As an active customer, out of contract, I called DIrectv to inquire about the regular Tivo, plus retention programs etc. 

I just happen to ask for the price of HD Tivo, which I was told 299.99 + tax + 14.95 handling - 100 rebate. I jumped at the deal right away because I knew the prices at BB and CC were $599- $100 rebate. 

I did have to agree to a two year contract. BTW, there is a provision that you can opt out of the contract early by returning the equipment to DirecTv. Directv will send you a box to for return. Good to know there is an option. 

They did NOT want to give me any breaks on any programming - which would be nice but no bug deal. I am told that this is based on the level of programming i have. 

Don't know what they want from you....paying about 50 for monthly service + HBO + HD package + and two additional TV is not enough I guess...


----------



## kr8z1

dengland said:


> I have had 2 CSRs tell me that there is no physical way for them to add Superfan without charging the $49. The last one told me that the NFL set the price for both NFL ticket and Superfan!
> 
> I have been with D* w/ NFL ticket for 3 years now (HBO on and off). Anybody get the SF thrown in that has been with them a comparable amount of time?


Many people have gotten this deal with accts only months old. Ask them to bill you for it and give you a $49 credit to your acct.


----------



## gtnuke

I also just got this deal today.

$299
-$100 rebate
-$72 (free HBO for 6 months)

=$127 HD-TiVo

Not as good as some people, but I'm happy. Even if I had to commit for 2 years.

Anyone know what the going rate is for a Samsung SIR-TS160? I guess I'll put it up on ebay.


----------



## dengland

kr8z1 said:


> Many people have gotten this deal with accts only months old. Ask them to bill you for it and give you a $49 credit to your acct.


I did not try that last week (CSR=Justin). Today the CSR (CSR=Josh) said no to a $49 credit. He said the $5 off HD and $5 off TC+ was the best they could do. I'll try again with CSR 3 in a couple of days.


----------



## Fezmid

I just got the $299-$100 offer, as well as Superfan thrown in for free (been a customer for 7 years or so). Wasn't able to get HD thrown in, but that's ok. 

Now I just need to finish my basement.... Almost there! 

CW


----------



## duffin

Here is why the price drop is happening. XTV is the impending replacement.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=578132


----------



## jim tressler

question is when - and how buggy will it be... sounds like some cool ideas though!


----------



## duffin

jim tressler said:


> question is when - and how buggy will it be... sounds like some cool ideas though!


It is being deployed world-wide right now in many countries. That should give it a good head-start for the US market.


----------



## LATivoUser

Called the retention department today (waited on hold for 10 minutes, which is ironic if you think about which department your calling. Talked to Bernice. 

She she could offer the $299 -$100 rebate deal. + $50 for the over the air antenna + Free install.

When I asked about the HBO/Showtime credit or the HD credit, she said NO.

I explained that I have been a D* customer since the begining, and she proceeded to give me a lecture about how the HD Tivo was worth over $1,000 and I should be very happy to get the deal she was offering.

I told her, that I've read about other customers getting the few extra perks. She said, unless it was on the D* web site, she didn't care - the offer was final.

I told her that since that's all she was willing to do, I would rather not take the offer at this time.

Will call back later and see what happens with another rep.


----------



## ShiningBengal

G-Funk said:


> For anyone who might want one or two, I've got 2 80 hour boxes w/lifetime that might be going up for sale soon. Email me for details.


If these are integrated DirecTiVo boxes, these no longer have lifetime TiVo subscriptions attached to them, even if you bought them that way. The lifetime subscription belongs to the individual who originally activated the box.

In other words, there is no benefit to buying your boxes over anyone else's at the same price. 

OTOH, AFAIK, SA boxes do retain the lifetime sub!


----------



## edoconno

I called, got the $299 - $100 rebate
$5 off HD package for 6 months
$5 off Choice Plus for 6 months
$10 off HBO for 6 months
6 months free Showtime
Then called again and got
FREE NFL HD Package (I am an auto renew NFL Package subscriber) ($50)
FREE HD Antenna for local channels ($50)


----------



## tdub4

Ok I have a few questions - I am still ramping up on the HD stuff:

1) Assuming I call D* and was able to get the $299 deal, do I already need to have a HD tv? I am in the process of deciding on which tv to get but I also do not want to miss getting this deal. So - will the new there be any compatibility problems with this Tivo box and a standard television while I decide on the tv I want?

2) Does everyone already have the 3LNB dish, or is that part of the offer from D*?

3) Does a standard antenna work for the OTA HD channels or do I need a special antenna? I already have an antenna in my attic that I used before local channels came to D* a few years ago.

4) What is the deal with the installers that D* sends out? Is this an extra charge?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dssturbo1

tdub4 said:


> Ok I have a few questions - I am still ramping up on the HD stuff:
> 
> 1) Assuming I call D* and was able to get the $299 deal, do I already need to have a HD tv? I am in the process of deciding on which tv to get but I also do not want to miss getting this deal. So - will the new there be any compatibility problems with this Tivo box and a standard television while I decide on the tv I want?
> 
> 2) Does everyone already have the 3LNB dish, or is that part of the offer from D*?
> 
> 3) Does a standard antenna work for the OTA HD channels or do I need a special antenna? I already have an antenna in my attic that I used before local channels came to D* a few years ago.
> 
> 4) What is the deal with the installers that D* sends out? Is this an extra charge?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1>> the hr10-250 does have composite and svideo outs and should work well with any regular sd tv. a hdtv set is not required so you can have time to pick the one you want.

2>> If you do not have the phase 3 dish directv will include it free and install it as part of the installation.

3>> your standard uhf/vhf antenea should work fine. you do not need a "special" or "hdtv" antennea.

4>> dtv sends the hr10-250 out to a local installer and they come and install it in your system. all included with the hr10-250 price to existing dtv customers $299 - a $100 mail in rebate, so no extra charges. (there may be a small shipping fee like $15)


----------



## G-Funk

ShiningBengal said:


> If these are integrated DirecTiVo boxes, these no longer have lifetime TiVo subscriptions attached to them, even if you bought them that way. The lifetime subscription belongs to the individual who originally activated the box.
> 
> In other words, there is no benefit to buying your boxes over anyone else's at the same price.
> 
> OTOH, AFAIK, SA boxes do retain the lifetime sub!


Both are stand alone units in case you were wondering... Gonna keep them for a week an then post on ebay probably. In other news, the superfan deal was charged to my account, and then the retention rep credited my account to offset.


----------



## tellis100

I just called cust. retention and they said they could get me this sweet deal:

$699 for the HD-Tivo
$100 MIR
$49 Installation

Maybe this is because I've been a customer since 1996 and a Tivo subscriber since 2002.


----------



## wavemaster

This is quite a story, but I must share.

This morning I had another tivo installed (ordered it yesterday!). The installer and I were talking about the HD-Tivo and how the price just dropped. He informed me about the new bird they're flying next month and the major local markets being added.

I said well when they drop it to 300 I'm in.

An hour after the installer left he calls me back and says, hey my customer here that I'm installing a HD-Tivo for wants to talk to you - The guy gets on the phone he lives about a mile away. He asks if I have heard of the TCF and I say sure, I've been a lurker there for years. "He goes on to say check out this thread, I got mine for $299.00/100 rebate.

I thank him and mentio how the DTV/Tivo crowd ROCKS! He agrees and says enjoy.

This is where it gets interesting - I call customer retention and go on to say how Adelphia is offereing all this stuff free bla bla bla - I WANT MY HD.

She says we have a special deal, 299/100 rebate, I say great, sign me up.

After 4 minutes on hold she comes back on and says, the system won't let me place the order beacuase you got a TIVO rebate this morning on a new TIVO that was just installed. I hemmed and hawed and said, come on figure something out. She puts me back on hold and 5 minutes later a guy (her supervisor) answers and says "the system can't do the order, but after reviewing your account, I think you really need this." (I have 4 tivos 2 standard all premium packages and SundayTicket) I agree totally.

He goes on to say, do you have a reciever we can replace? I say sure, one of the standards can be replaced. He does up the order as a "special replacement" not sure what that means. 

At any rate he says you have a two year comit, and have the new HD package 10.?/mo. - He scheduled the installation for tomorrow morning! and says your new HD-TIVO will be in his hands with a new dish a mega splitter and oh BTW, you can't have the rebate with this, but the good news is it's all free. FREE. The unit and installation! He said it was the only way he could put the order in at under $300. 

I'm about as happy right now as I have been in years! And I'm a happy guy to begin with.

Now that's customer retention. Sorry for the rant, but I just had to share.


----------



## Anubys

wavemaster said:


> Now that's customer retention. Sorry for the rant, but I just had to share.


er...I think you need to look-up the definition of "rant"


----------



## alexcue

wavemaster, from what I've read, you're one of the customer's that trully deserves that deal, with your monthly outlay!


----------



## tellis100

Well, second time's a charm. Just got the 299 deal and 100 MIR. Added the $50 OTA antenna and free install. Thanks to everyone here, saved me a lot. Now time to get a HDTV to go with the HD-Tivo.


----------



## wavemaster

Thanks guys. 

Yeah, the wife thinks we pay enough now - lol. I don't really care, I work at home and I like to know I can watch whatever channel I want.

I got a nice HD widescreen last year and was just being a cheap yankee in regards to the programming (aside from DVD), I couldn't see having a reciever that couldn't record, and couldn't see throwing 1,000 on a device I figure will last 2-3 yrs tops. So I've been waiting. I almost jumped at the 500 point a couple of weeks ago and, well, it's just funny how things work out sometimes. Needless to say, I'm glad I waited. 

I am so stoked for NFL and it starts tonight, I am spoiled - what a day.


----------



## newsposter

tellis100 said:


> I just called cust. retention and they said they could get me this sweet deal:
> 
> $699 for the HD-Tivo
> $100 MIR
> $49 Installation
> 
> Maybe this is because I've been a customer since 1996 and a Tivo subscriber since 2002.


 hope you meant 299 and not 699. Everyone else is getting them for 299 from dtv.


----------



## reubenray

Is this deal going? I was about to jump when Katrina hit. Now it could be at least a month before I can get anything.


----------



## kr8z1

I was told by CSR it would be good until at least 12/5/05


----------



## tellis100

newsposter said:


> hope you meant 299 and not 699. Everyone else is getting them for 299 from dtv.


Nope the first call to cust. retention quoted me $699 for the HD-tivo  . Second call was $299, free install, $50 OTA antenna and $100 MIR .


----------



## Anubys

I got one for $299 plus $100 rebate...the CSR promised me he can give me a second one for $299 (no rebate)...I decided to do it, but the CSR I talked to now won't give it to me for less than $429


----------



## epeters

i'm probably going to get one of these this weekend. I think I'm just going to pretend that it doesn't have HMDI and use component cables based on what I'm reading in other threads about the HDMI problem.

EDP


----------



## jcthomas

epeters: FWIW I have three of the HD TiVo's, all connected via HDMI and all working perfectly. When you receive your yet to be ordered HD TiVo, try both connection and see which you like the best, and be sure to calibrate each connection using the HD Net broadcast test signal. This will increase your PQ greatly.


----------



## deepthinker

epeters said:


> i'm probably going to get one of these this weekend. I think I'm just going to pretend that it doesn't have HMDI and use component cables based on what I'm reading in other threads about the HDMI problem.
> 
> EDP


Look at the sticker on the back left of the box that you get. If It does not have a build date anywhere on the sticker then you will be getting one of the newer units with a different connector on the HDMI card and more than likely will never have a problem with the HDMI. They obviously made a change to the connector/card because of all the failures. See my post about HDMI and New Observations.


----------



## justdefend

Deal is still on! 

For some reason couldn't muster the $299 - 100 MIR but:

$349.99 - $100 MIR
$2.00 HBO and Showtime for 6 months (-$108)
$5 off HD package for 6 months (-$30)
+ 24.99 shipping / handling

Net cost: $136.98


----------



## hokiesvt

I just bought a new HDTV and am trying to move from cable to DirectTV because I prefer the HD programming lineup on satellite. Have any new D* customers had any luck getting a price break on the Tivo HD DVR? I've talked to multiple CSR's and have had no luck getting them to budge from the $499 price - $100 MIR. My cable company will lease me a HD DVR for $10/month. I LOVE Tivo and can't stand the thought of using an inferior DVR, but for that difference in price I don't know if I can justify it.

If I go with cable, are they any Tivo DVRs I can use to record HD programming?


----------



## newsposter

reubenray said:


> Is this deal going? I was about to jump when Katrina hit. Now it could be at least a month before I can get anything.


Well they are so slow..I'd buy it now, lock in your low price and just schedule install a month from now. I'ts how long it takes to get it sometimes anyways.


----------



## jes218

I'm in the same position. 

My CSR said that you need to be a "current" customer. Then he "suggested" that I sign up for their free install, etc, and after I'm up and running, just call back for the upgrade as a current customer.

He assured me that there was no minimum time you had to be a customer to qualify for the 299 -100 deal.

Hope it works...


----------



## hokiesvt

I have a friend who has been a D* subscriber for 2 years. He does not have an HD-compatible TV, and is offering to call D* and see if he can get the HD Tivo for $299 deal, then I could buy it off of him. Are there any complications that I'm not thinking of that would prevent this from working?


----------



## Tater

hokiesvt said:


> I have a friend who has been a D* subscriber for 2 years. He does not have an HD-compatible TV, and is offering to call D* and see if he can get the HD Tivo for $299 deal, then I could buy it off of him. Are there any complications that I'm not thinking of that would prevent this from working?


They will only install to his address as far as I know, you will probably have more issues then that though...

Also for anyone getting this offer make sure you get the subsription deals noted in your account and get a badge number. Once I got everything installed I had to call back and talk to a CSR to get the HBO, Showtime and HD packade deal again. They said nothing was noted in my account, but they looked up my info and said we can do that... it actually worked out a little better, instead of getting Showtime for $2 a month for 6 months I got it free... "Where's my two dollars, I wnat my two dollars!!!"


----------



## hokiesvt

Tater said:


> The will only install to his address as far as I know, you will probably have more issues then that though...


How difficult would it be for me to install it myself? Isn't this what people do when they buy the DVR from Best Buy or another retailer?


----------



## Runch Machine

hokiesvt said:


> How difficult would it be for me to install it myself? Isn't this what people do when they buy the DVR from Best Buy or another retailer?


If you are handy, installing a dish is easy. I've done several. The first one was the hardest though. I didn't realize that I was aiming the dish at a signal that is only about a quarter of an inch across. If you don't hit it you get nothing. It's not like aiming a TV antenna where if you get within a couple of feet you get a signal. With a dish, you have to be almost right on.


----------



## Anubys

hokiesvt said:


> I have a friend who has been a D* subscriber for 2 years. He does not have an HD-compatible TV, and is offering to call D* and see if he can get the HD Tivo for $299 deal, then I could buy it off of him. Are there any complications that I'm not thinking of that would prevent this from working?


yes. the deal comes with a commitment of 2 additional years and is contingent on him activating the unit...It's a risk that D* will let things go as someone else activate it...


----------



## Goeers

My installer is scheduled to come out tomorrow morning for my HD Tivo and OTA antenna. Only bad part, I still haven't received my Samsung HD TV yet. I probably will not get the Samsung for another 10 days or so.

Am I going to have a problem with this install since I don't have an HD TV for the installer to 'use'?

I don't want to have to reschedule as they've told me the next available install date is more than 4 weeks out.


----------



## Hootydog

Existing customer here.
Just hung up
$299
$14.95 install
$100 MIR
$5 discount on service for 6 mo's
HBO and Showtime for $2/mo for next 6 Mo's


----------



## robertwhee

Well after 2 more calls I finally got mine approved. HD DVR 299.00 with 100 mail in rebate... The hold was I got a free tivo box 3 months ago and they said I wasn't allowed another deal like that but since I mentioned this post they would honor it. Direct TV has great customer service....


----------



## newsposter

Goeers said:


> My installer is scheduled to come out tomorrow morning for my HD Tivo and OTA antenna. Only bad part, I still haven't received my Samsung HD TV yet. I probably will not get the Samsung for another 10 days or so.
> 
> Am I going to have a problem with this install since I don't have an HD TV for the installer to 'use'?
> 
> I don't want to have to reschedule as they've told me the next available install date is more than 4 weeks out.


No issue at all. Just use your S video and make sure you have a signal on all 3 birds before he leaves. What tv you have means nothing to them. It's just a picture box


----------



## Goeers

newsposter said:


> No issue at all. Just use your S video and make sure you have a signal on all 3 birds before he leaves. What tv you have means nothing to them. It's just a picture box


Cool... thanks for the info. I wasn't sure if the OTA install was going to require an HDTV or not... I've never seen the setup menu on the HD Tivo before, so I assume there is 'something' in there to show OTA signal strength along with the Sats, correct?

Thanks again!


----------



## newsposter

Goeers said:


> Cool... thanks for the info. I wasn't sure if the OTA install was going to require an HDTV or not... I've never seen the setup menu on the HD Tivo before, so I assume there is 'something' in there to show OTA signal strength along with the Sats, correct?
> 
> Thanks again!


Yes this is my 1st day with box so I played. When you setup you can choose sat/ant or just sat. And if you want, you can have the tivo scan for OTA channels. Even if you get zip signal, it will load the guide data so you can see what channels you would get. I didn't put up an antenna yet. I was amazed that the channels also have sub channels, even if some was junk.


----------



## Anubys

Goeers said:


> Cool... thanks for the info. I wasn't sure if the OTA install was going to require an HDTV or not... I've never seen the setup menu on the HD Tivo before, so I assume there is 'something' in there to show OTA signal strength along with the Sats, correct?
> 
> Thanks again!


yes, he will be able to check OTA, and even pick up the HD OTA feed, he just won't be able to show it on your TV in HD...he can set the output to 480i which will downconvert the HD OTA to something your current TV can handle...so you will know that you are getting the OTA HD and you will know that you are getting the D* HD channels...

the ONLY problem you're facing is you won't know if the HDMI port is working on your HD-Tivo since you won't be able to test that until you get your TV...


----------



## Goeers

Thanks for all the info... puts my mind a bit at ease.

Here's a question I have... How long is the HDMI cable the comes with the HD Tivo?


----------



## Anubys

Goeers said:


> Thanks for all the info... puts my mind a bit at ease.
> 
> Here's a question I have... How long is the HDMI cable the comes with the HD Tivo?


off the top of my head, I think 6 feet...I don't remember it being as short as 3, so 6 sounds like the right size...


----------



## newsposter

Anubys said:


> off the top of my head, I think 6 feet...I don't remember it being as short as 3, so 6 sounds like the right size...


In my unopened bag it appears 6 looks good. No way it's just 3. No need to open it yet. Gotta hope santaclaus is good to me some year.


----------



## MickP

I got my second HD unit yesterday for $299 plus $120 credit, plus off air antenna installation for free. Tech comes tomorrow to install it all. Hopefully the off air antenna works better than my basic antenna which doesn't work worth a damn since I moved to Reno.

Unfortunately I just bought my first unit acouple of months ago for $499 and some credits, but such is life.

Anyway thanks again to this thread for getting me the deal.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So how come BB and CC can't sell this thing for $299.00? I'd buy it there for 299 even without the 100 MIR.


----------



## edrock200

Sweet deal, thanks OP. Anyone gotten 2 outta this deal? I'm building a theatre in the basement and wouldn't mind grabbing another to have it ready. If you have please post your experience and/or PM if you have time. TIA.


----------



## NYC-PA

Hello All.... 

Well I've been watching these forums for a bit, & started reading how allot of you we're getting the HD/DVR deal. Well thats what I need, I'm still using the 1st tivo that came out... lol I need an upgrade, & especial for 1 of my HDTVs. So I called a few days ago trying to get some info, & asked about the HD/DVR for 299.99 -100.
Said never heard of it... ok so I'll call tomorrow, Called, talked to a dude, he said he's heard people talking about it, he said give me a minute & he'll go find out. Well he came back with a No-Deal, (599.99 -100.00) I said well thank you for your help. Called back a few hours later got someone else went through the whole deal, said let me find out, said 'We Never had nothing like that' are you sure it wasn't Dish or some other company. 
Well my Question is am I calling the right #
Do I already have to be a direct TV USER?
What is the secret? 
I'm going to give it another try but damn how many times can I call with everyone saying NO!


----------



## newsposter

you called retention right? Number is in the thread i'm sure..just search


----------



## Lancorp

Man, I paid $699 with the promise of a $100 rebate, just 19 days ago, from their website!!!

I've got to call and get my $400 credit!!!

Wish me luck!

*UPDATE!!*

Just called, and got lucky! I told them I heard about the $299 offer, and that I had just bought one from directv.com, and the woman said, "YES, there is such an offer"! So, after a few minutes with this nice woman, I wound up with a $350 discount on my bill, plus $100 rebate, plus 6 months free HBO.

I love this forum!

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Sir_winealot

Anubys said:


> "How long is the HDMI cable? "
> 
> off the top of my head, I think 6 feet...I don't remember it being as short as 3, so 6 sounds like the right size...


If this was "off the top of your head..." wouldn't it be more like 12 feet?



Sorry...couldn't resist....


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Lancorp said:


> Man, I paid $699 with the promise of a $100 rebate, just 19 days ago, from their website!!!
> 
> I've got to call and get my $400 credit!!!
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> *UPDATE!!*
> 
> Just called, and got lucky! I told them I heard about the $299 offer, and that I had just bought one from directv.com, and the woman said, "YES, there is such an offer"! So, after a few minutes with this nice woman, I wound up with a $350 discount on my bill, plus $100 rebate, plus 6 months free HBO.
> 
> I love this forum!
> 
> Thanks, everyone!


I'm wondering if theres a way we can directly call the CSR's that you talk to by getting their names and extension numbers?


----------



## newsposter

theratpatrol said:


> I'm wondering if theres a way we can directly call the CSR's that you talk to by getting their names and extension numbers?


Even from the nice ones, I was told there's no way I would ever get them again.


----------



## edrock200

Whenever I call I find that the best way to go about it is talk as though you are speaking with a coworker...say hello, ask how there day is going, then tell them about this "crazy deal" your friend just told you about ask what other promotions they may be running.

I find that being nice and courteous up front with some simple conversation goes a long way. These people get calls all day from people demanding credits and free services, its probably a welcome change to get a nice customer every now and again.


----------



## wavemaster

Always try to be nice, sincere, and impart loyalty.

My experience is....

This is customer RETENTION you're calling - remember that.

When I called it went like this,

Hello, I was given this number by the DTV rep on the normal 800# 
Adelphia (our cable provider) is offering to replace my DTV setup free of charge and are offering a HD-DVR in the deal, I want my hdtv.......... Well sir, there's no reason to leave DTV hold on a minute and I'll see what I can do.

I had mine installed yesterday free of charge. (read previous thread on p.23)


----------



## Lancorp

I forgot to mention the woman I spoke with, who immediately confirmed the special deal and was very helpful in accomodating my credit, also mentioned that in the future, when I wanted to upgrade or purchase hardware, to always call first, to take advantage of any special deals that are going around!

I suppose, had I pushed hard enough, I could have gotten it for free, she was so accomodating!


----------



## jimsim

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions and making me aware of this. The deal I got is unbelievable. Guess it is based on length of service, $299 less a $200 credit plus a $100 rebate = $0. In addition free HD package for 6 months and I pay $14.95 handling. Basically they are paying me to upgrade.


----------



## danderson

I called the number listed above and was able to get the $299 - $100 rebate deal. Like other people I was first offered 599 -100. All I had to do was ask about the $299 price and there was no pause, they said ok. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## ken_kimg

Anybody tried getting a deal like this on a SECOND HR10-250 (in addition to one they already owned)?

UPDATE: Never mind. After looking at some back posts, looks like some are...will try my luck also


----------



## Anubys

ken_kimg said:


> Anybody tried getting a deal like this on a SECOND HR10-250 (in addition to one they already owned)?


Yes...I think I posted it above...the CSR told me $299 with no rebate for a second one...he said the rebate was one per customer per year...I told him I would think about it...a week later (yesterday), I called to take the second one for $299, but the CSR I got said "no way"...the best he could offer me was enough credits to make it cost $429...I said no thanks...

all CSRs I talked to were in the retention...


----------



## Guindalf

OK, here's what I got....

I spoke to three different reps over the last week and was offered the 299-100 deal, 3 months free HD and nothing else at first. My second call this morning got me the deal, no discount on HD but 6 months free Showtime so I refused.

I called again this evening and got 299-100, $5 off HD for 6 months and two months of the Premier package for free (all movie and sports channels), I also got them to agree to relocate my existing DTiVo to the bedroom including multiswitch as part of the install.

I was totally honest with the rep. I didn't threaten to leave or anything else, but told him of the deals others were getting. He confirmed that the deal was not offered to everyone unless asked and he had, in fact, just signed someone up at the website price ($549-100). He said that the offers depended on the account standing and level of service and that they were now very aware of the forum postings, which is affecting what they are prepared to do for you. Also, if you try to 'bully' them into getting something, you'll probably end up with less than if you're nice to them!

Happy hunting and remember, if at forst you don't succeed, hang up and try another rep!!!!


----------



## jaymanracerx

Sounds Like I'm in the same boat at PA. Need advice. I'm going to HD from 2 stand alone box with lifetime. Sounds like I want Direct TV with HD, but should I be concerned they won;t support my Tivo box. How much will this cost me? less than Comcast/Maryland? Any other advice, thanks, sorry if this has been covered 100x.

Jayman


----------



## newsposter

jaymanracerx said:


> Sounds Like I'm in the same boat at PA. Need advice. I'm going to HD from 2 stand alone box with lifetime. Sounds like I want Direct TV with HD, but should I be concerned they won;t support my Tivo box. How much will this cost me? less than Comcast/Maryland? Any other advice, thanks, sorry if this has been covered 100x.
> 
> Jayman


Your regular boxes will work as they always did. You just need the right multiswitch to feed all your boxes (2 per working tivo). The HD will see the extra 2 satellites, assuming your line of sight is clear, and the regular tivos will just see 101 like they always have. If you want your other boxes moved, you must make sure the dtv rep says that on your work order.

Ok now that I've typed all that, I realize I may have misunderstood you. Do you have cable now with standalone box? (see thats how much I know about cable and standalone boxes!). if so, then I am 99.9 % sure that the cable tivo box lifetime won't transfer over to your DTV box. Someone else can confirm this or you can call dtv directly. And sorry if the 1st paragraph doesn't apply to you, I read it the first time that you had to regular boxes and assumed dtv incorrectly.


----------



## SteveGardiner

I called retention today and it was probably the smoothest, most helpful call I've ever had with DirecTV. I asked for the HD-Tivo without specifiying price. He offered it at $299 plus $100 rebate. Included a new dish, multiswitch and cabling. Discounted Hi-Def package to $5.99 for six months. And installation was available in just two days! I pushed it out to next week when my TV arrives. Now here's hoping I don't have any HDMI issues.


----------



## jim tressler

no hdmi issues yet on mine - no manufacture date - and running for 3 days although - the picture via the hdmi cable seems darker than the hughes htl-hd


----------



## austinsho

That's exactly how mine went. It seems like feast or famine with DirecTV these days. 

Is EVERYONE who gets turned down SURE they've called RETENTION, and not the normal CSRs?


----------



## blackjackz

Mine is getting installed Thursday

Free install, moving old Tivo upstairs. $299 - $100.

$5 discount on HD for 6 months

Free Showtime for 6 months

$2 HBO for 6 months

Free SuperFan, and Sunday Ticket at $199


----------



## toneman

Anubys said:


> Yes...I think I posted it above...the CSR told me $299 with no rebate for a second one...he said the rebate was one per customer per year...I told him I would think about it...a week later (yesterday), I called to take the second one for $299, but the CSR I got said "no way"...the best he could offer me was enough credits to make it cost $429...I said no thanks...
> 
> all CSRs I talked to were in the retention...


FWIW--I just got off the phone with retention (was complaining about how DTV install dept. botched my work order request); she intially was gonna give me an HD receiver for my bedroom for free (I already have an HR10 downstairs). I told her that I already have an HDVR2 in the bedroom and don't really want to deal with the hassle of switching between two receivers whenever I want to watch HD material, and that instead, a deal for another HR10 would be nice; she then offered to sell me another HR10 for $299 (no rebate, which I expected since I already have one for my existing HR10). Maybe I should have jumped on it...but then I'll have an HDVR2 w/ a 200 GB drive collecting dust (I don't wish to add a third receiver to my account at this time)...but in any case, my point was that it would appear that retention is willing to offer those customers who already have HR10 units another one at the $299/no rebate price. But then again, YMMV--I think she offered it to me because I told her I was ticked off about how DTV and the local installation contractor butchered my installation work order request...twice!


----------



## tellis100

theratpatrol said:


> So how come BB and CC can't sell this thing for $299.00? I'd buy it there for 299 even without the 100 MIR.


I would guess the deal for DTV is you're locked in for 2 years.


----------



## Dick Kalagher

tellis100 said:


> I would guess the deal for DTV is you're locked in for 2 years.


I believe you are locked in no matter where you buy it. Happens when you activate it.


----------



## wes000

Dick you are correct. It makes no difference where you buy it. You will get hit w/ the 2 year agreement.


----------



## dwynne

wes000 said:


> Dick you are correct. It makes no difference where you buy it. You will get hit w/ the 2 year agreement.


Actually, the "fine print" of the $100 rebate coupon says to get the $100 back you agree to a 2yr commitment. So it COULD be that buying the HDTivo is just like activating one from any source - a 1 yr lock in, then getting the bonus $100 locks you in for a second year?

Dennis


----------



## Anubys

6:45 PM 

still waiting for my 8 AM to 12 AM installation to happen...  

took the whole day off to wait for a guy who never shows up (he keep calling and saying he'll be there in two hours)...


----------



## dwynne

dwynne said:


> Actually, the "fine print" of the $100 rebate coupon says to get the $100 back you agree to a 2yr commitment. So it COULD be that buying the HDTivo is just like activating one from any source - a 1 yr lock in, then getting the bonus $100 locks you in for a second year?


I was wrong (so says the D* CSR) - to get the new, lowe prices on the HDTivo or HD tuner it is a 2 yr commitment.

Dennis


----------



## newsposter

Anubys said:


> 6:45 PM
> 
> still waiting for my 8 AM to 12 AM installation to happen...
> 
> took the whole day off to wait for a guy who never shows up (he keep calling and saying he'll be there in two hours)...


had same thing..he will be there at 8pm..i promise

oh and i got my rebate coupon quick...activated box on saturday..received coupon today


----------



## BeanMeScot

Am I missing something? I have a triple LNB with a multiswitch already on the house. Would I need installation? If so, what for?


----------



## MikeekiM

OK... A few questions I hope you can help me with...

1. What is the best legitimate deal you can get now for an HD TiVo...

By "legitimate", I mean not having to call retention and pretend that you are going to leave if you don't get a good deal?

2. Can I output to a regular SDTV?

Reason I want to do this is I plan on hooking up the high def outputs to the co-located HDTV (or future HDTV  )... In the meantime, I want to take the RCA outputs and add it to my RF modulation distribution box and feed my other household TVs...

Can I do this?


----------



## Richard Chalk

MikeekiM said:


> OK... A few questions I hope you can help me with...
> 
> 1. What is the best legitimate deal you can get now for an HD TiVo...
> 
> By "legitimate", I mean not having to call retention and pretend that you are going to leave if you don't get a good deal?
> 
> 2. Can I output to a regular SDTV?
> 
> Reason I want to do this is I plan on hooking up the high def outputs to the co-located HDTV (or future HDTV  )... In the meantime, I want to take the RCA outputs and add it to my RF modulation distribution box and feed my other household TVs...
> 
> Can I do this?


You don't have to threaten or pretend. Just explain to them that you understand there is a special offer on the HR10-250, and you would like to buy one at the special price. You should get $299 less $100 rebate. Other program discounts may also be available - just ask nicely if they have any promotional offers on programming.

The programming specials are not a cost - they are given with the expectation that you will like the programs and continue them after the special pricing ends.

As for the technical part, yes you can. The HD TiVo has composite, S-Video, and Component as well as HDMI. The only catch is that the Composite and S-Video outputs are only active when the mode is set to 480i, and disappear when selecting the HD modes.


----------



## newsposter

BeanMeScot said:


> Am I missing something? I have a triple LNB with a multiswitch already on the house. Would I need installation? If so, what for?


DTV would tell you that they need to install it. It's so stupid it's not funny for a pure switchout with all the right hardware already. They told me I can't do self install because of warranty issues and stupid stuff like that.


----------



## MikeekiM

Richard Chalk said:


> You don't have to threaten or pretend. Just explain to them that you understand there is a special offer on the HR10-250, and you would like to buy one at the special price. You should get $299 less $100 rebate. Other program discounts may also be available - just ask nicely if they have any promotional offers on programming.
> 
> The programming specials are not a cost - they are given with the expectation that you will like the programs and continue them after the special pricing ends.
> 
> As for the technical part, yes you can. The HD TiVo has composite, S-Video, and Component as well as HDMI. The only catch is that the Composite and S-Video outputs are only active when the mode is set to 480i, and disappear when selecting the HD modes.


Fantastic... Wow... $199 after rebate is quite a deal... I'll have to look into that!

On top of the hardware discount, you make mention of programming specials...are those also something I should expect/ask for?

Thanks!


----------



## Guindalf

It seems to be a matter of how much they like you as to what you can get. They will check your account and see what level of programming you have, how long you've been a customer, if you're payments are on time - stuff like that. I got $5 off the HD package for 6 months plus a choice of ALL the movie and sports channels for two months or Showtime for 6 month - I chose the former.

As for the guy asking about a 'legitimate' deal, there is absolutely no need to threaten to leave. I told the guy I spoke to (Jordan) that I'd read about the deal on the forum and wondered what they could offer me. In fact we laughed about those on this forum who ended up with less than they might have got if they'd been nice in the first place!!


Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## abruchis

In talking with DirecTV about something else I had three different people tell me that if I purchased the new HD-Tivo that it would be compatable with any new hardware/channels released in the future.
I find that hard to believe, but then again, they have always been good about honoring agreements in the past. So if its not, i figure I can get a reasonable upgrade.

One other question i havent found a clear answer on. If i get locals OTA only for a bit, does the Tivo record the OTA feed?

Since I'm in the Atlanta market, we should be getting HD locals via Sat before the end of the year, but I would really love to be able to watch House and The West Wing in HD..

Thanks a heap!



MikeekiM said:


> Fantastic... Wow... $199 after rebate is quite a deal... I'll have to look into that!
> 
> On top of the hardware discount, you make mention of programming specials...are those also something I should expect/ask for?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Guindalf

I was told that there would be a free upgrade to MP4 equipment when it is necessary.

I'm also in the Atlanta feed area (too far away for OTA programming), so I can't wait for D* to offer it. But the answer to your question is yes, you can record OTA programming with the HDTiVo box. :up:


----------



## abruchis

Thanks for the info, although I'm far more loyal to Tivo than DirecTV I'll probably just have to chance it.

As much as i disliked my time with Comcast, when their DVR comes out, I'll probably jump ship unless the DTV DVR is amazing, which i admit i kinda doubt.



Guindalf said:


> I was told that there would be a free upgrade to MP4 equipment when it is necessary.
> 
> I'm also in the Atlanta feed area (too far away for OTA programming), so I can't wait for D* to offer it. But the answer to your question is yes, you can record OTA programming with the HDTiVo box. :up:


----------



## surfmaui03

I ve been lurking here for the last month, and just wanted to thank everyone for the info on the hdtivo deal. Got it hooked up on labor day, without any hitches.
This forum is great.

thanks again!!


----------



## ken_kimg

Here's an experience from an 'already-own-one-HDTivo' guy; I already have one HDTivo, purchased Jul '04 and tried my luck this morning on a 2nd:

After cking my records, the very nice rep offered a 2nd unit at the going $299 - $100 rebate, to be sent in mail.

When i brought up my internet buddies had been extended courtesy services of free 6 mo. Sho $2 HBO, she said she could do the Showtime but not the HBO (already rec'd that discount previously). So...put on credit card up front $299 + $14 some-kind-of-fee + tax = $329 tot.

She said install dates are 6 days a week, so set it up for Sat Oct 1, morning (8-12 timeframe).

Asked can I just do my own installation, and she said no, techie had to do it. Since already have one HD Tivo and don't have the wiring ready for 2nd one, asked can i just use the wires to existing HDTivo for the new one and she said yes. She asked what was i gonna do with the old unit and I said as soon as i have the wires, would reconnect in same room.

She said antenna and standard installation were included. Since I already have antenna, told her I might need two more wires installed from attic; she said that might cost extra. 

They give you an order# and installation ph# to call for questions/ cancellation. She said you can cancel with no penalty, up to install date. Two year svc. commitment.

Called back later to ask for more discounts. 2nd rep said they would include 2-wire install from my multiplexer, AND $10 off bill for next 6 months. Also reaffirmed this second unit is eligible for whatever is necessary to upgrade to the coming Mpeg4 new system.

Needless to say, i'm satisfied...


----------



## tsmith167

Thanks to this forum I purchased a HD DVR today. This was my deal.

Free superfan
5.00 credit per month for 1 year for total choice plus
first 3 months of HD programming for free
free off air antenna
299.00-100 rebate

dvr fee goes to 5.99 and 2 year committment required.


----------



## ddockery

Wow, it took 35 minutes but my order is in for Thursday. First he told me I can't get locals - then I explained that I just needed the second dish. I was in the system as Chicago and it still worked so I hadn't bothered to change it. Next I explained that my current Series one box can't handle the locals - they offered to replace it, but I have 20+ movies waiting on there plus it's upgraded, so I kept it for now. Then he asked if I wanted that box moved - I explained that I want them both in the Living Room and he said that I can't do that - so I finally told him I could relocate it myself. It was a frustrating call - but at least I got in on the $299 deal with the $100 rebate. I didn't ask for other discounts, but I'm sure the install will go bad as I have 2 separate work orders, so I'll go for the freebies when I call back about that.


----------



## newsposter

ddockery said:


> Then he asked if I wanted that box moved - I explained that I want them both in the Living Room and he said that I can't do that - so I finally told him I could relocate it myself.


that's one of the funniest things I've heard on here yet. I would have had to grill him and ask him why not? why am i forbidden from 2 tivos in my own house? What is the logic behind it. Would have been an interesting but frustrating call for sure. Wonder what his supervisor would say.

I wonder if these people even use their own product half the time and realize the potential needs of customers. Probably not.


----------



## mobouser

Hi I am new to this forum and recently took advantage of the promo on the hd tivo unit. I have been a member of directv since 1998 and had no trouble in getting the special with extras. I do have a question about the rebate since it says on the rebate form that you agree to a two year commit and details, so if you don't send the rebate in technically are you locked in for two years.Thanks for information. Paul D.


----------



## bear_brian

I would like to sincerely thank the many members of this forum who have shared their experiences with customer retention. I called today, and was amazed at what I was presented:

$ 349 HD DVR for free ($ 249 credit + $ 100 MIR
$ 99 HD receiver for a credit of $ 20 per month for six months - in essence I make $ 21
Upgrade to my satellite dish
Multiplexer, switch or whatever is needed
Hook up of my current SD TiVo receiver in another room of my house
All cabling
All installation

The lady in customer retention could not have been nicer. I explained to her that I had called yesterday, talked to a CSR and a manager and the best they would do was $ 698 for all of the above. She told me that my ten years with DirecTV was valued and that this was their way of showing me appreciation. Wow!


----------



## brad639

SWEET...

Well i called one time and got some stingy guy, Only offered the DVR for 299 plus rebate..


Then I called back and got a nice sweet lady and turned on the charm:

ended up with 299 satellite
Free off air antenna
3 month HD programming discount
and Free superfan...


Thank you board!!!! I was saving up money to pay the full 500 next month for the DVR with no extras,
Now I get to get it a month early with some extras
WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## smak

Well, i finally took advantage of this to get my 2nd Hd-Tivo.

I got the $299-100 rebate
$10 off 6 months of HBO
$5 off 12 months of Total Choice
Free showtime for 6 months.

I signed up for Sunday Ticket and Superfan. Couldn't get superfan at a discount, but the programming discounts will cover it. Although, i think i could have gotten that without getting anything additional.

Not the best of the deals, but not bad. Install is this Sunday, so that worked out fine.

Of course, the install will consist of me going downstairs and grabbing the box, since everything is already set up.

-smak-


----------



## BigTuna

FYI

The installer won't just give you the box, they are required to make sure it is working on all sats before they leave.


----------



## Anubys

BigTuna said:


> FYI
> 
> The installer won't just give you the box, they are required to make sure it is working on all sats before they leave.


My installer came at 8 PM (he was due between 8 AM and Noon), I took the box from him and kicked him out...he didn't say a peep...


----------



## Mark W

Thanks everyone for the info. I got:

$299 - $100 rebate + $50 for antenna. I actually already have an antenna that I temporarily put up in the yard, but the $50 is worth it for me for a real installation.
$5 off HD package for 6 months

I'm happy because currently in the room, I have both a SD Tivo and an HD receiver. I'll be able to ebay those for about $200 on ebay, and I'll save $5 per month by having one less receiver. My problem is though that I have always been able to only pick up the 101 and 119 sats with two separate dishes because of trees. This was no big deal until recently because there wasn't that much on 110, but now ESPN-HD and others have moved there. So, I told the guy on the phone that I need to have the dish moved. Told him to make sure he put that on the work order because I didn't want to fight with the installer when he comes. He said he could put in a dish relocation order, but that would cost me $49! I said no. He finally said that he would put on the order that it may require a relocation of the dish.

So, I know now that I am in for a fight with the installer when he comes  .


----------



## newsposter

Mark W said:


> . He finally said that he would put on the order that it may require a relocation of the dish.
> 
> So, I know now that I am in for a fight with the installer when he comes  .


relocation should not be a big deal. Even my crappy installer (that never did the job) wasn't giving me hassle about moving my dish, he merely said I had no site to the 110 and 119.

I got the 101 and 110 in myself in the exact old location. so are you sure those aren't the 2 you are getting? The experts can chime in but my understanding is if you can get the 119 and 101, by default you can get the 110. I may be wrong of course.

I have the problem with 119 being too low and to the west at my exact current mounting point.

good luck!


----------



## ljauss

So here's a question.

I'm about to move into a new house, and will likely get an HDTV in the next 6months or so. HOWEVER this is a really great deal. How would you all play it with DTV?

Would you not tell them you don't have an HDTV?
Would you wait for another deal?


----------



## Anubys

ljauss said:


> So here's a question.
> 
> I'm about to move into a new house, and will likely get an HDTV in the next 6months or so. HOWEVER this is a really great deal. How would you all play it with DTV?
> 
> Would you not tell them you don't have an HDTV?
> Would you wait for another deal?


I don't know if I was just a moron, but I couldn't start my HD-Tivo for the first time without an HDTV...by default, the HD-Tivo outputs to the HDMI...you can't tell it to output to the S-video because you can't see the screens to navigate to that...it was a catch-22...my new HDTV came two days later and I was able to set everything up...

so, unless I just missed something obvious, you can't set-up your HD-Tivo without first connecting it to an HDTV...

plus, this deal comes with strings attached, isn't one of the strings that you subscribe to the HD package? I didn't ask since I already subscribe...but it might be something to ask...


----------



## chengka

Anubys said:


> I don't know if I was just a moron, but I couldn't start my HD-Tivo for the first time without an HDTV...by default, the HD-Tivo outputs to the HDMI...you can't tell it to output to the S-video because you can't see the screens to navigate to that...it was a catch-22...my new HDTV came two days later and I was able to set everything up...
> 
> so, unless I just missed something obvious, you can't set-up your HD-Tivo without first connecting it to an HDTV...
> 
> .


Saw this at the top of this page. I hope you change resolution without menus!

"As for the technical part, yes you can. The HD TiVo has composite, S-Video, and Component as well as HDMI. The only catch is that the Composite and S-Video outputs are only active when the mode is set to 480i, and disappear when selecting the HD modes."


----------



## ljauss

"As for the technical part, yes you can. The HD TiVo has composite, S-Video, and Component as well as HDMI. The only catch is that the Composite and S-Video outputs are only active when the mode is set to 480i, and disappear when selecting the HD modes."[/QUOTE]

So, knowing that, should I get in on the deal before I get the HDTV, or is that just dumb for now?


----------



## Anubys

chengka said:


> Saw this at the top of this page. I hope you change resolution without menus!
> 
> "As for the technical part, yes you can. The HD TiVo has composite, S-Video, and Component as well as HDMI. The only catch is that the Composite and S-Video outputs are only active when the mode is set to 480i, and disappear when selecting the HD modes."


yes, I know that...you do it by just pressing the up-arrow on your remote...very easy...but this only works if the HD-Tivo already went through the initial setup, you've entered the commands when it asked you (e.g. zip code, type of dish...etc.)...you can't enter the proper commands if you can't see the screen, and you can't see the screen if you don't have the unit connected through the HDMI port...

see the problem?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Anubys said:


> yes, I know that...you do it by just pressing the up-arrow on your remote...very easy...but this only works if the HD-Tivo already went through the initial setup, you've entered the commands when it asked you (e.g. zip code, type of dish...etc.)...you can't enter the proper commands if you can't see the screen, and you can't see the screen if you don't have the unit connected through the HDMI port...
> 
> see the problem?


Wait a second, what if you don't have an HDMI input on your tv, then what?


----------



## kbellve

theratpatrol said:


> Wait a second, what if you don't have an HDMI input on your tv, then what?


Component...

I believe I had my HD Directv receiver installed before my HDTV projector was installed, but I had a normal HDTV receiver and not the HD Tivo version. I later installed my projector and screen. I don't remember the installer having problems with me not having a HDTV at the time.


----------



## Dick Kalagher

Anubys said:


> yes, I know that...you do it by just pressing the up-arrow on your remote...very easy...but this only works if the HD-Tivo already went through the initial setup, you've entered the commands when it asked you (e.g. zip code, type of dish...etc.)...you can't enter the proper commands if you can't see the screen, and you can't see the screen if you don't have the unit connected through the HDMI port...
> 
> see the problem?


I st mine up no problem without an HDMI port on my TV. I did use component.


----------



## alexcue

I just used the button on the front of the unit to change to 480i

not that difficult and you can do that without going into the menus


----------



## BillAndMichelle

Thanks to everyone for the info here about the 299 deal. I just called retention and asked nicely and received:
HD DVR for $299 minus $100 MIR
6 months SHO and HBO for $2/month each
$5 off per month for the HD package
Install included
I didn't fight the $15 S/H charge... for this deal I can eat that.

I asked about Locals in HD since I receive them now in SD. The CSR told me I'd have to wait until activated and then they will send out waiver requests to the networks. I live 80 miles away from Minneapolis so I don't think I'll have a chance at picking them up OTA.

I asked about exchanging the HD DVR for an MPEG2 box when available but she didn't know anything about that - she just generically said D* typically offers some type of upgrade plan as technology changes.

This will be my first HD experience - I am picking up my first HD TV tomorrow - 32" Sony LCD.

This forum has helped me *immensely*. Thank you to everyone. I saved a ton of money and gained the confidence that going HD is the right decision.

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## psusteeler4life

Hi there, I had a quick question for any of you that could provide some insight. I am new to the whole TIVO thing so sorry if this comes off as naive at all. Anyways, I ordered the Directv HD TIVO DVR under the 199 deal and she explained to me I need it hooked up to a phone line. It is going to be quite a challenege to be able to run a phone line to where the unit is in my wall unit. I recall reading somewhere that you might be able to use it my just initially plugging it into a phone line? Is this the case and if so are there any pitfulls or any alternative suggestions any of you might have?

Incidentally, after much haggling I was able to get the 199 deal plus the Super Fan for free and 6 months of Showtime for free and 6 months of HBO for free.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Anubys

alexcue said:


> I just used the button on the front of the unit to change to 480i
> 
> not that difficult and you can do that without going into the menus


see? I told you I was a moron...I knew there had to be a simple way, I just couldn't think of it...

as for the guy who doesn't have an HDMI, do you have DVI? the HD-Tivo comes with an HDMI to DVI cable...

your next best choice is component, as another poster suggested...


----------



## Anubys

psusteeler4life said:


> Hi there, I had a quick question for any of you that could provide some insight. I am new to the whole TIVO thing so sorry if this comes off as naive at all. Anyways, I ordered the Directv HD TIVO DVR under the 199 deal and she explained to me I need it hooked up to a phone line. It is going to be quite a challenege to be able to run a phone line to where the unit is in my wall unit. I recall reading somewhere that you might be able to use it my just initially plugging it into a phone line? Is this the case and if so are there any pitfulls or any alternative suggestions any of you might have?
> 
> Incidentally, after much haggling I was able to get the 199 deal plus the Super Fan for free and 6 months of Showtime for free and 6 months of HBO for free.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


yes, you need the phone for the initial setup (some people who don't have phones go to a friend's house to do it)...after that, you just get an annoying message every once in a while that you need to make the "daily" call (it's not daily anymore)...

You also need the phone when a new software version is available...the software is downloaded via the dish but is not activated until the phone call...I think you also need the phone for some PPV (don't quote me on that)...if you come to this forum, you'll know when new software is out...

what I do for the one receiver that is not close to a phone jack: I have a very long line attached to the back of the unit...about once a month, I plug it across the room, force the call (you can tell it to make the call now) and let it do its thing...no big deal...

oh, and welcome to the forum! :up:


----------



## Mark W

newsposter said:


> relocation should not be a big deal. Even my crappy installer (that never did the job) wasn't giving me hassle about moving my dish, he merely said I had no site to the 110 and 119.
> 
> I got the 101 and 110 in myself in the exact old location. so are you sure those aren't the 2 you are getting? The experts can chime in but my understanding is if you can get the 119 and 101, by default you can get the 110. I may be wrong of course.
> 
> I have the problem with 119 being too low and to the west at my exact current mounting point.
> 
> good luck!


Well,

I hope it won't be a problem to relocate, but whenever anyone has come from DirecTV, there is always a problem! I am sure it's the 110 I'm not gettting because I get my SD locals from 119. As I said I have two dishes pointed separately that feed into a multiswitch in the basement. The problem is that the new dish location is going to have to be pole mounted about 100 feet from where the mutliswitch is in the basement. I will already have the pole in when he gets there, and I will even bury the wire myself If I need to. I know he'll still give a stink though, it's always the way.


----------



## jmgonzalez

jmgonzalez said:


> Damn, and I just paid $1,300 to buy my 2 new HD DVR's in the past 2 months (including the last one that I bought from Value Electronics).
> 
> I've put in my email request to DTV to have them look at my situation and hopefully offer some credits of some sort.


Quoting myself just now.

Got off of the phone with Retention and a supervisor.

They offered an additional $120 credit off of my second box and they even put a note in my account that I can call in for a $299 HD DVR in the future.

So, I paid $599 for the first HD DVR in July - received $250 in credit.
I then paid $549 for the second HD DVR in August - received $120 in credit now.
I also received 3 months of FREE HD programming - $30

I paid $1300 (I won't even count tax on the first one), and received $400 in DTV credit. On top of that, add the $100 mail in rebate for the second receiver, and my out of pocket cost is around $800.

Take it with a grain of salt, but the supervisor effectively said to me:

We'll take care of you with free replacement of equipment once MPEG4 arrives
150 national HD channels by end of the year, including TNT and USA


----------



## Dssturbo1

hey markw, 

just make sure your pole mount is solid and most importantly that it is plumb/level and of course has a clear line of sight to the sats in the sky.

the new phase 3 dish has a built in internal multiswitch that combines all three lnbs then out to the 4 outputs, so unless you need more than 4 lines you will not need your multiswitch. IF you do need more than 4 lines make sure your multiswitch if used is cascadeable. If you need more than 4 lines the dtv/installer should have a multiswitch for you anyway. the hr10-250 takes 2 not sure what other receivers you have.
good luck with the install

to jmg...

everyone beleives they will work out swaps and take care of the mpeg4 needs when that arrives.
BUT there will not be 150 National HD channels by years end. maybe Local LIL HD, but not 150 national HD by this year end.


----------



## Jack Stoddard

Boy am I glad that I joined this site today, you guys just saved me big bucks! I was waiting for the installers to arrive and found your site, the rest is history. I have to wait 35 days for credit card refund on first deal was which was for $712. before rebate. Now it's $337 plus rebate.


----------



## Mark W

Dssturbo1 said:


> hey markw,
> 
> just make sure your pole mount is solid and most importantly that it is plumb/level and of course has a clear line of sight to the sats in the sky.
> 
> the new phase 3 dish has a built in internal multiswitch that combines all three lnbs then out to the 4 outputs, so unless you need more than 4 lines you will not need your multiswitch. IF you do need more than 4 lines make sure your multiswitch if used is cascadeable. If you need more than 4 lines the dtv/installer should have a multiswitch for you anyway. the hr10-250 takes 2 not sure what other receivers you have.
> good luck with the install
> 
> to jmg...
> 
> everyone beleives they will work out swaps and take care of the mpeg4 needs when that arrives.
> BUT there will not be 150 National HD channels by years end. maybe Local LIL HD, but not 150 national HD by this year end.


Thanks for the reply. Yes, I do already have a 5x8 multiswitch because I have 3 DTivos now. I have been wondering whether or not mine is cascadable. Does anyone know if there is a way I can tell? I think I remember someone else posting somewhere that if the inputs are labeled specifically as 22mhz or something like that?


----------



## Dssturbo1

can you get the make and model of the m/s?
alot of the older multiswitches were not cascadeable, they were just meant to combine the different dishes/sat inputs.

Since you do need more than 4 outputs then DTV should know that and provide the MS for you free as part of the install. BUT always good to call in and make sure they put that on the install order to the installer so he will have it on the truck when he comes to do the job.


----------



## newsposter

Anubys said:


> see? I told you I was a moron...


owners manuals are wonderful things


----------



## Anubys

newsposter said:


> owners manuals are wonderful things


real men don't read manuals! they just plow ahead and figure it out as they go along...


----------



## roboron

Hi All,

I just called and go the following quotes:

"Jessica" quoted:
$299 + $100 rebate
$50 for antenna ($349 total)
Said she couldn't find any programming discounts

"David" quoted:
$299 + $100 rebate
$50 for antenna ($349 total)
6 months SHO and HBO for $2/month

I asked David specifically if he could find the $5 per month discount for the HD package and he said he couldn't. 

Question: is the $50 antenna and $5 discount something I should hold out for and keep calling different people until they give in?

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## kr8z1

If it were me I'd hold out....that's what I did (held out for weeks) and I got even more credits than that. Here's what I got: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3213644#post3213644


----------



## newsposter

Anubys said:


> real men don't read manuals! they just plow ahead and figure it out as they go along...


Ok ok, I'll give you that. But honestly didn't you see the button on the front of the unit and hear it say....presssss meeeee?


----------



## Jack Stoddard

Can anyone please tell me how I go about getting my $100 mail in rebate, I don't see a card or anything in my paper work, the installer knew nothing about it? thanks.


----------



## kr8z1

They will mail it to you (I've heard of people receiving in about 1 week after install) or you can go here: http://www.directv.com/imagine/pdf/dvr_rebate_form.pdf


----------



## Jack Stoddard

Thank you kr8z1!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

psusteeler4life said:


> Hi there, I had a quick question for any of you that could provide some insight. I am new to the whole TIVO thing so sorry if this comes off as naive at all. Anyways, I ordered the Directv HD TIVO DVR under the 199 deal and she explained to me I need it hooked up to a phone line. It is going to be quite a challenege to be able to run a phone line to where the unit is in my wall unit. I recall reading somewhere that you might be able to use it my just initially plugging it into a phone line? Is this the case and if so are there any pitfulls or any alternative suggestions any of you might have?
> 
> Incidentally, after much haggling I was able to get the 199 deal plus the Super Fan for free and 6 months of Showtime for free and 6 months of HBO for free.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Or you could get one of these from Radio Shack. Wal-Mart or Target may have them cheaper. Turns any wall outlet into a phone jack.


----------



## azpalm

Thanks to everyone on this forum. I called Customer retention yesterday and received a deal similar to that others posted:

$299 + $100 rebate
$50 for the OTA
$5 off HD package for 6 months
Free Showtime for 6 months
$10 off HBO for six months

Since we already have HBO, the net cost (not counting the new programming) comes to $189. Installation in a weak. I never would have found this deal had I not been a longtime "lurker" on this forum

By the way, it was a pleasant conversation. I asked if there was a deal on the HD DVR and was offered the $299 deal right away. When I asked if there were any programming deals, I was given the programming deals tight away.

The CSR aslso told me that Phoenix should soon receive HD locals by satellite (and even explained the change in compression). She aslo said that new programmin on the HD package is in the works (I think she said that FX was being added, but I could be wrong).

In any event, a thank you to all on this forum,


----------



## TheRatPatrol

azpalm said:


> The CSR aslso told me that Phoenix should soon receive HD locals by satellite (and even explained the change in compression). She aslo said that new programmin on the HD package is in the works (I think she said that FX was being added, but I could be wrong).


Did she happen to mention if this new FX channel will be in MPEG4 or MPEG2? Any word on TNT-HD coming?
Thanks.


----------



## craigshddvr

I ordered today and got:

$299 for HR10-250
$150 instant credit
$16.11 shipping & handling
$5 credit for 6 months for total choice package
$5 credit for 6 months for HD package

Total: $166 minus my $60 in monthly credits equals $106. 

I was told that I could have the $150 instant credit or the $100 mail in rebate, one or the other, not both. I chose the larger instant credit. I looked at the mail in rebate and I'll still send it in, but my customer retention lady said they'll just respond to me by saying I'm not eligible for this. Either way, I think this is still a pretty good price for an HD DVR. 

Craig


----------



## azpalm

theratpatrol said:


> Did she happen to mention if this new FX channel will be in MPEG4 or MPEG2? Any word on TNT-HD coming?
> Thanks.


 I got the impression that all of the new HD channels will be MPEG4. She did mention that new HD programing in addition to the local channels. I thought I heard her mention FX, but I was focused on the deal at hand and I could have been wrong.


----------



## ctcraig

ANy thoughts on whaty a NEW person may pay for the HD-TiVo???


----------



## DVRaholic

ctcraig said:


> ANy thoughts on whaty a NEW person may pay for the HD-TiVo???


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=259655


----------



## Robdec

How do you find out your Order confirmation number for the rebate. Do you have to call to get it ?


----------



## jcoulter

They gave it to me when I ordered it but I threw it away. So I called the regular customer service #, went through the menu to "equipment orders" and then asked for the Conf. #.
He gave it right to me, no problems.


----------



## ebandman

Robdec said:


> How do you find out your Order confirmation number for the rebate. Do you have to call to get it ?


Don't confuse it with the workorder number for the installation but mine was listed right under my name and address on the paperwork that I received from the installer before he left.


----------



## lwmatt

Called the retention center and complained to the csr. She gladly gave me the 200$ deal with the 100$ rebate. Said this was special for longtime good standing customers. Will have unit delivered to home in 3 days and setup by technician to maintain warranty.


----------



## Citivas

Few quick questions:

1. How long is the warranty on the box? What happens if it breaks after that? I love TiVo but I have burned through 6 DirecTiVo boxes since getting my first one in 2000 (I use 2), mostly due to HD failures. I just don't want to pay net $199 now to find in 14 months I need to pay many times that to continue, especially with a 2-year extended service agreement. Do they offer an extended warranty? If DirecTV is allegedly dumping TiVo, will they even have spare boxes to replace broken one's with?

2. To be clear, they offer to have an installer put up the OTA antenna? Is it an outside (roof-mounted) or inside antenna? What happens if they install it and I don't get clear OTA reception for my HD local network channels, whcih is the whole point of this exercise (versus swicthing to Comcast, with their lousy HD-DVR UI but at least I get the locals in HD)? Am I SOL, or would I be able to back-out if that happens?

3. How well integrated are the OTA channels with the program guide and season pass setups, etc.? Since a majority of the season passes would be OTA local HD feeds, this is critical.

4. What is the status of the DirecTV / TiVo and TiVo / Comcast relationships? I have heard it is soon over with the former and that the latter is coming out with a combined box in the vein of the HD-DirecTiVo one.

Thank for your help.


----------



## Dssturbo1

1. one year warranty through dtv
most problems have been hd failure and some hdmi failures. after the one year you can sign up for the monthly dtv equpment warranty to cover all your dtv equipment.

2.outside winegard ss 1000-2000 unit usually. looks kinda like a propeller. But dtv does not guarantee ota reception due to many variables. IF it does not work they may upgrade you to a different ota ant or refund your $50 for the ant and install.

3 your sat and ota are seamlessly integrated. works very well guides and season passes for the sat and ota are the same easy to use.

4. yes basically dtv is going away from tivo but should be around for awhile till the mpeg4 boxes are needed. had heard tivo and cable were working on a sbale card tivo box not sure others may have more info for ya.


----------



## StangGT909

I've tried to read through most of the 27 pages and haven't found the answer to my question. 

If you are a NEW customer to DTV.... has anyone been sucessful at the $299 + $100 Rebate?


----------



## creshando

I just read on another forum of someone that subscribed, had the installation completed, and then got the deal 7 days after install. I don't think they got any of the credits, but they got the 299-100 deal. YMMV.


----------



## newsposter

Citivas said:


> Few quick questions:
> 
> 1. How long is the warranty on the box? What happens if it breaks after that? I love TiVo but I have burned through 6 DirecTiVo boxes since getting my first one in 2000 (I use 2), mostly due to HD failures. I just don't want to pay net $199 now to find in 14 months I need to pay many times that to continue, especially with a 2-year extended service agreement. Do they offer an extended warranty? If DirecTV is allegedly dumping TiVo, will they even have spare boxes to replace broken one's with?
> 
> 2. To be clear, they offer to have an installer put up the OTA antenna? Is it an outside (roof-mounted) or inside antenna? What happens if they install it and I don't get clear OTA reception for my HD local network channels, whcih is the whole point of this exercise (versus swicthing to Comcast, with their lousy HD-DVR UI but at least I get the locals in HD)? Am I SOL, or would I be able to back-out if that happens?
> 
> 3. How well integrated are the OTA channels with the program guide and season pass setups, etc.? Since a majority of the season passes would be OTA local HD feeds, this is critical.
> 
> 4. What is the status of the DirecTV / TiVo and TiVo / Comcast relationships? I have heard it is soon over with the former and that the latter is coming out with a combined box in the vein of the HD-DirecTiVo one.
> 
> Thank for your help.


1. 1yr per owners manual. I've never seen the contract but i'm assuming any extended warranty says 'comparable unit' which could mean their DVR.

2. looks like you are 40 miles from philly. Unless you have perfect line of sight I doubt the DTV local antenna will work. A channelmaster 4228 or a DB8 may work for you. it's best to find someone in your area who already gets locals to see their experience.

3. integration is great (i've loaded up the guide data for philly area), and actually the philly locals have more OTA stations that I knew. you can watch hurricane schwartz on this weather station 24/7 apparently lol And there are other stations and 'sub stations' that have varied programming.


----------



## StangGT909

creshando said:


> I just read on another forum of someone that subscribed, had the installation completed, and then got the deal 7 days after install. I don't think they got any of the credits, but they got the 299-100 deal. YMMV.


Then can you sign up for the free SD TIVO then call them 7 days later and order the equipment?

Can someone help verify! Someone has to have signed up since this deal started. What's the best way to get the deal?


----------



## rompca

StangGT909 said:


> I've tried to read through most of the 27 pages and haven't found the answer to my question.
> 
> If you are a NEW customer to DTV.... has anyone been sucessful at the $299 + $100 Rebate?


I'm a new customer and my installation is scheduled for Thursday. I just called the 800-number (page 1 of this thread) and they told me the $299 deal is for existing customers with 1+ year of service and "other criteria" to meet.

So I'm stuck with my $599 HD TiVo (minus $100 rebate so final price is $499). Not terrible, but not as nice as $199 would be.


----------



## montag

OK, I'm about ready to jump on this deal but have a few questions. I'm a long time Tivo and DTV subscriber. My HDTV is a Sony 36XBR450. My TV has 2 sets of component inputs. I currently am using a series 2 tivo that I got for free from DTV about 3 months ago.

1. Is this even worth pursuing with my TV? I don't want to get the bug and then end up buying a new TV, just not in the budget right now. Does anyone else have experience with this TV and HD content?

2. I live near Hinsdale, IL and wonder if the dish mounted antenna will give me good OTA reception. Anyone know? 

3. Finally, do I have to sign up for the HD packages? I may sign up at first but don't think I would keep them long-term. Probably just utilize this new tivo for OTA HD content.


----------



## DerekT1975

ordered the 10-250 over the weekend.
not as good as some quotes, but I got sick of arguing.
free installation
10-250: $299 - $100
local antenna: $50
superfan: $50
showtime: free for 6 months

Here's the problem: I tried to schedule installation, and they won't install until 10/25, over a month away!
I offered to install myself if they mail me the equipment. no go. they said I could get the equipment at CircuitCity. but I wouldn't get their discount.

any suggestions, other than suck it up and wait?


----------



## Dssturbo1

should work fine with your sony hdtv through component.
check antenna.org for info on your area ota stations.
the hd package is not required. they probably give you first 3 months free tho


----------



## LPD

found out about the deal by checking this forum. Called up and got the deal no problem. Stoked!


----------



## Citivas

Inspired by this thread, I called today and was given essentially the same deal widely reported here... For me it is ALL about the ability to get local network channels in HD (actually, I don't care if they are local, but they need to be the major broadcast networks). I have over 35 network shows in my season pass so without these in HD, and with a new 50 plasma set that isnt going to be great with SD signals, it is all about the networks in HD. Comcast gives me that now, albeit with a terrible UI

The CSR assured me I would successfully get the locals in HD with the antenna they would install. She also claimed that the 10-250 would be software upgradeable to the future MPEG-4 HD signals, already a bad sign of her accuracy Anyway, I was skeptical so I asked for the contact # for the installer.

Turns out to be a national company that installs for them in multiple states. I eventually got a supervisor. He said, off-the-record, that based on where I live it is doubtful I will get the HD OTA signals and that even if I get a few, I was unlikely to get all the networks, even with an upgraded antenna from the one DTV has them install. He claimed, no joke, between you and me, youre better off with Comcast if you want HD network channels. And this is from a major DTV installer that doesnt do any business with cable! I said that I really hate the Comcast UI and have been a loyal DirecTV customer for 10 years and a TiVo user for over 5 years so I only want to drop them if there is no alternative. He then said that according to their internal information, they are supposed to be getting new boxes that offer new HD channels not based on TiVo within the month and why didnt I wait for that?

Is it possible I am in one of the initial test markets rolling out the DTV HMC or NRS boxes? I live in central New Jersey (NYC market). Or is he just wrong or misinformed?

I really want to be loyal to both DirecTV and TiVo (TiVo especially), but they are making it hard. They are providing so much misinformation and false promises and simply dont currently provide me any solution for the most important programming  i.e. HD broadcast networks. The 10-250 is useless to me without them. Any suggestions? Should I just switch to Comcast and wait for their TiVo box?


----------



## LPD

Citivas said:


> Turns out to be a national company that installs for them in multiple states. I eventually got a supervisor. He said, off-the-record, that based on where I live it is doubtful I will get the HD OTA signals and that even if I get a few, I was unlikely to get all the networks, even with an upgraded antenna from the one DTV has them install.


you can find out what OTA channels are reachable by plugging your zip into antennaweb (i'd post the url but this ghey bbs software won't let me).

I live pretty far from the TV stations in my area, so I ended up installing a 8 foot mast and a pretty beefy antenna on my roof. pain in the ass to set up but it works great.


----------



## Citivas

LPD said:


> you can find out what OTA channels are reachable by plugging your zip into antennaweb (i'd post the url but this ghey bbs software won't let me).
> 
> I live pretty far from the TV stations in my area, so I ended up installing a 8 foot mast and a pretty beefy antenna on my roof. pain in the ass to set up but it works great.


I did exactly that even before talking to DirecTV. A couple stations came up red but almost all the rest were purple. Worse still, this required the most powerful, amplified directional antenna, but the networks I could receive were spread in totally different directions which would probably not work. Even then, it didn't list an HD for NBC in range under any circumstances...

The DirecTV rep simply instisted "it wouldn't be a problem." The installer wasn't prepared to back that up...


----------



## shanew1289

What are your miles from the tower? I am 35 miles out and have an antenna in the attic and it is a 60 mile antenna and works great. I also have a 6-12 pitch and the room for one up there.


----------



## DerekT1975

my friend got a small cheap antenna, 45 miles south of san francisco, with a hill in the way. He still gets the San Francisco channels perfectly. antennaweb said he'd need a huge yagi. He's got like a 4 or 6 element vertically oriented antenna mounted on the wall of the bottom floor, so there might be hope for you.
I'm also not sure about the waiver process, but if you really can't get a signal over the air, I would think that you could get a waiver for DTV to give you a national network feed. Actually, if you say you're in the NYC market, shouldn't DTV be able to give that to you, anyway? I thought they had NYC and LA markets?


----------



## Citivas

DerekT1975 said:


> my friend got a small cheap antenna, 45 miles south of san francisco, with a hill in the way. He still gets the San Francisco channels perfectly. antennaweb said he'd need a huge yagi. He's got like a 4 or 6 element vertically oriented antenna mounted on the wall of the bottom floor, so there might be hope for you.
> I'm also not sure about the waiver process, but if you really can't get a signal over the air, I would think that you could get a waiver for DTV to give you a national network feed. Actually, if you say you're in the NYC market, shouldn't DTV be able to give that to you, anyway? I thought they had NYC and LA markets?


I have applied for the waivers twice and been turned down both times, despite being in the NY market. Don't know why...

That is hopeful about the antenna. The issue is, if it doesn't work, then I have to unravel trying to get them to return everything, drop the 2-year commitment and take the equipment back for a full refund, etc., because I certainly don't need it if I can't get the networks in HD...


----------



## Anubys

DerekT1975 said:


> Here's the problem: I tried to schedule installation, and they won't install until 10/25, over a month away!
> I offered to install myself if they mail me the equipment. no go. they said I could get the equipment at CircuitCity. but I wouldn't get their discount.
> 
> any suggestions, other than suck it up and wait?


I had the same problem. I called D* and got the job number and the local phone number of the company that does the installation...I then called and tried to re-schedule...it worked...I cut the time from 6 weeks to 4 days (I promised the guy that no installation was required)...easy 5 minute job for him to just stop by and drop the thing off...


----------



## montag

Looking at antennaweb, all the stations I want are in yellow an roughly the same compass setting. It reports that I'm 13 miles away. Should I go ahead an still get the dish mounted antenna or can I just use a set top?

Also, if I already get locals from DTV, do I even need an antenna or will the HD locals come from the dish. It's my understanding that the dish will still provide SD locals, is this correct?


----------



## DerekT1975

Anubys said:


> I had the same problem. I called D* and got the job number and the local phone number of the company that does the installation...I then called and tried to re-schedule...it worked...I cut the time from 6 weeks to 4 days (I promised the guy that no installation was required)...easy 5 minute job for him to just stop by and drop the thing off...


Thanks. I might try that, since I was the one that installed my dish to begin with, and I had various "creative" solutions to make sure that my HOA wouldn't complain about unsightliness. I'm a little afraid a standard installer will just run a black wire straight down the beige wall, and then drill a new hole in the exterior wall to get the new OTA cable into the house. 
My only concern is that I want to know that the new TiVo is working before I sign for it. Can I test the HDMI port with a standard def signal? Even if the TiVo doesn't work, do the installers, say, "Okay, here, have one that does work", or do they say, "Here's DirecTV's phone number, and here's the address to send broken units to. Good luck!"


----------



## Anubys

DerekT1975 said:


> Thanks. I might try that, since I was the one that installed my dish to begin with, and I had various "creative" solutions to make sure that my HOA wouldn't complain about unsightliness. I'm a little afraid a standard installer will just run a black wire straight down the beige wall, and then drill a new hole in the exterior wall to get the new OTA cable into the house.
> My only concern is that I want to know that the new TiVo is working before I sign for it. Can I test the HDMI port with a standard def signal? Even if the TiVo doesn't work, do the installers, say, "Okay, here, have one that does work", or do they say, "Here's DirecTV's phone number, and here's the address to send broken units to. Good luck!"


well, I already had a dish and all the lines I needed...so I didn't NEED and installation...if they have to install a new dish for you, they probably won't let you do it yourself...

but yes, you can test the HDMI with a standard definition...but I don't know how you would do that since you need the TV to have either an HDMI or a DVI port (which would mean it's an HDTV)...


----------



## DerekT1975

I'd expect the TV would be HD. but I was wondering about testing the HDMI port before getting the 3LNB dish installed. I had heard that 480i wasn't supported by HDMI, but I guess the TiVo can upconvert before it sends to the TV. Besides, maybe there are some HD channels available from my current 2LNB dish?

any thoughts on what the installers do if the TiVo has one of the commonly reported problems?


----------



## askewed

Now I have two HD TiVos and this one was not just free... I got $70 to take it!


----------



## riekl

There is a rather simple solution to all of your problems .. you simply give DirecTV a physical address in NY,NY and boom you get all the networks via Sat .. no antenna needed and your bill still comes wherever you want it to.



Citivas said:


> Inspired by this thread, I called today and was given essentially the same deal widely reported here... For me it is ALL about the ability to get local network channels in HD (actually, I don't care if they are local, but they need to be the major broadcast networks). I have over 35 network shows in my season pass so without these in HD, and with a new 50 plasma set that isnt going to be great with SD signals, it is all about the networks in HD. Comcast gives me that now, albeit with a terrible UI
> 
> The CSR assured me I would successfully get the locals in HD with the antenna they would install. She also claimed that the 10-250 would be software upgradeable to the future MPEG-4 HD signals, already a bad sign of her accuracy Anyway, I was skeptical so I asked for the contact # for the installer.
> 
> Turns out to be a national company that installs for them in multiple states. I eventually got a supervisor. He said, off-the-record, that based on where I live it is doubtful I will get the HD OTA signals and that even if I get a few, I was unlikely to get all the networks, even with an upgraded antenna from the one DTV has them install. He claimed, no joke, between you and me, youre better off with Comcast if you want HD network channels. And this is from a major DTV installer that doesnt do any business with cable! I said that I really hate the Comcast UI and have been a loyal DirecTV customer for 10 years and a TiVo user for over 5 years so I only want to drop them if there is no alternative. He then said that according to their internal information, they are supposed to be getting new boxes that offer new HD channels not based on TiVo within the month and why didnt I wait for that?
> 
> Is it possible I am in one of the initial test markets rolling out the DTV HMC or NRS boxes? I live in central New Jersey (NYC market). Or is he just wrong or misinformed?
> 
> I really want to be loyal to both DirecTV and TiVo (TiVo especially), but they are making it hard. They are providing so much misinformation and false promises and simply dont currently provide me any solution for the most important programming  i.e. HD broadcast networks. The 10-250 is useless to me without them. Any suggestions? Should I just switch to Comcast and wait for their TiVo box?


----------



## Wingman15

All of you guys rock. I just called and placed my order. Got the receiver, new sat dish with trip LNB, off air antenna, and the rebate. The first person that answered said yes they have the deal for certain customers. I think its just based on how long you have been a customer. 

Thanks again. Oh, and I will have it installed for free in just a couple of days. I can't believe it. The dude will be here to install everything on Friday. Sweet.


----------



## Citivas

riekl said:


> There is a rather simple solution to all of your problems .. you simply give DirecTV a physical address in NY,NY and boom you get all the networks via Sat .. no antenna needed and your bill still comes wherever you want it to.


I wish it were so, but it is not. I have tried this now three times with DirecTV. They only give me the SD versions of the NY networks, which I have, not the HD version which is the whole point. I already am in the NY market, but they still denied me the East Coast HD feeds of the networks...

Is anyone else in the NY area being given the HD feeds by satellite?


----------



## tellis100

Dssturbo1 said:


> 2.outside winegard ss 1000-2000 unit usually. looks kinda like a propeller. But dtv does not guarantee ota reception due to many variables. IF it does not work they may upgrade you to a different ota ant or refund your $50 for the ant and install.


My install is next week. So we get the winegard squareshooter 1000? That's a $100 square antenna. The winegard gs-1000 is a propeller shape for $40. This must be what we get for the DTV $50 OTA. I'm I right? Here is the site for pics


----------



## dwynne

rompca said:


> So I'm stuck with my $599 HD TiVo (minus $100 rebate so final price is $499). Not terrible, but not as nice as $199 would be.


If you get them to put in the tripe dish and a switch, you can get the HDTivo for $499.06 delivered (no tax for most) from 6th Ave in NJ. I don't know if you can combine that with the $100 rebate - but it would be $499.06 or $399.06. Not $199 after $100 MIR, but if you can get that you have to do the best you can....

Dennis


----------



## belsokar

rompca said:


> I'm a new customer and my installation is scheduled for Thursday.  I just called the 800-number (page 1 of this thread) and they told me the $299 deal is for existing customers with 1+ year of service and "other criteria" to meet.
> 
> So I'm stuck with my $599 HD TiVo (minus $100 rebate so final price is $499). Not terrible, but not as nice as $199 would be.


CANCEL YOUR ORDER!!! I just signed up last week,...my installation was Monday,...30 minutes after activating, I called the customer retention line and got the $199 deal...you have to ask customer retention,...and you have to get the right person....the first time I called, they said I couldn't get it whatsoever,...the second time I called, someone said I just had to activate service, and then they would give it to me as a one-time courtesy....so I took the chance, signed up for just regular service, activated, then called back in 30 minutes later to retention and got the deal on the first try...they are delivering in 2 days....so I'm definitely excited.


----------



## montag

montag said:


> Looking at antennaweb, all the stations I want are in yellow an roughly the same compass setting. It reports that I'm 13 miles away. Should I go ahead an still get the dish mounted antenna or can I just use a set top?
> 
> Also, if I already get locals from DTV, do I even need an antenna or will the HD locals come from the dish. It's my understanding that the dish will still provide SD locals, is this correct?


Hmmm, I don't know the answer to your question but I'm sure someone else will come along and help you out.


----------



## vesperka

Here's what I got today (Tuesday 9/20/05) after calling 1-800-600-8977.

HD Receiver w/Tivo for $299 plus a $100 mail in rebate
Free Showtime for 6 months, $2 for HBO (reflects $10/mo discount) for 6 months, $5 off HDTV package for 6 months (reg. $10.99)
$150 credit to the bill
$50 charge for off-air antenna (installation included)
$14.95 delivery and handling fee

I really believe that the basis for the package they'll offer is how certain/serious they think you are about switching to cable. Off the bat I told them I had an appointment next Monday to have the cable company come out and install their stuff and they offer programming with an HD DVR for $60/month. Then I mentioned that a friend gave me this number because he overheard that I was going to drop DirecTV. I said my friend told me that he got this deal and I should call to see if I could get it as well. So before she mentions the entire deal I tell her what a friend got (above) and she said she could do it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Guindalf

Anubys said:


> but yes, you can test the HDMI with a standard definition...but I don't know how you would do that since you need the TV to have either an HDMI or a DVI port (which would mean it's an HDTV)...


Not completely true. I was in BB this evening and I notice that EDTV sets have HDMI.


----------



## chris_h

montag said:



> Hmmm, I don't know the answer to your question but I'm sure someone else will come along and help you out.


Okay, here I am. I would vote for the outdoor antenna. Even if you move to an indoor one later, you at least get an extra wire from your dish to your "switch area" for your $50. At 13 miles from the towers, you should get everything just fine either way (assuming no multipath issues, etc).

I am a big fan of having extra wires as spares, and futureproofing for the mpeg4 thingy (5 lnb dish surrounded by mystery).


----------



## sleeman44

Ok...today I called and mentioned that I was thinking of going over to Dish Network but I friend of mine from work had told me about this deal with the HD DVR.

My deal...

$299 HD DVR
$100 Rebate
$5 off my Total Choice package for 6 mths
$5 off HD package for 6 mths
Center Ice Hockey package for half price $65 (reg. $129)
Agreed to a 2-year contract for all this.

Not bad!

For those who don't have the deal yet...get it while the getting is good!!


----------



## montag

Just got off the phone with a nice German girl from Idaho . 

She gave me:
$299 HD-DVR
$100 rebate
$50 Antenna
$5 off HD Net for six months

I gently asked her if there were another credits available and she said not at this time. I didn't push it as I'm more than please with a $200 HD DVR! 

Thanks to all!


----------



## Mr. Big

montag said:


> Just got off the phone with a nice German girl from Idaho .
> 
> She gave me:
> $299 HD-DVR
> $100 rebate
> $50 Antenna
> $5 off HD Net for six months
> 
> I gently asked her if there were another credits available and she said not at this time. I didn't push it as I'm more than please with a $200 HD DVR!
> 
> Thanks to all!


I got the same deal. I hope this doesn't screw me up in some way when MPEG-4 rolls out because I was going to wait.


----------



## Anubys

Mr. Big said:


> I got the same deal. I hope this doesn't screw me up in some way when MPEG-4 rolls out because I was going to wait.


that is extremely unlikely...one of the reasons I went ahead and got a second HD-Tivo is the likelihood (in my opinion) that I will get a better deal on the mpeg-4 units if I have more HD-Tivo units...


----------



## riekl

Citivas said:


> I wish it were so, but it is not. I have tried this now three times with DirecTV. They only give me the SD versions of the NY networks, which I have, not the HD version which is the whole point. I already am in the NY market, but they still denied me the East Coast HD feeds of the networks...
> 
> Is anyone else in the NY area being given the HD feeds by satellite?


I know for a FACT that this is so  I happen to live in Grand Rapids, MI, however I receive the NY locals in both SD and HD, I also have a neighbor who I had do the exact same thing.

If you are in the NY,NY DMA you are entitled to BOTH the SD and HD locals (and no you do not need the HD package either)


----------



## rompca

belsokar said:


> CANCEL YOUR ORDER!!! I just signed up last week,...my installation was Monday,...30 minutes after activating, I called the customer retention line and got the $199 deal...you have to ask customer retention,...and you have to get the right person....the first time I called, they said I couldn't get it whatsoever,...the second time I called, someone said I just had to activate service, and then they would give it to me as a one-time courtesy....so I took the chance, signed up for just regular service, activated, then called back in 30 minutes later to retention and got the deal on the first try...they are delivering in 2 days....so I'm definitely excited.


 Tried again. Told her someone at my office has NEW service and got the $299 deal. She wanted a phone number to reference their account to see how it was done (not that I had one, but said I wouldn't give out their name/number). But she still wasn't able to do it. 

My order may end up canceled anyway if the installer botches the job (they can't drill at my apartment, so we'll see).


----------



## sjberra

tellis100 said:


> My install is next week. So we get the winegard squareshooter 1000? That's a $100 square antenna. The winegard gs-1000 is a propeller shape for $40. This must be what we get for the DTV $50 OTA. I'm I right? Here is the site for pics


The one they installed for me was the Winegard GS-1000


----------



## Mark W

Called and got the deal last Friday, I was happy. They said that someone would call me within 72 hours to schedule the install. Well of course, nobody called. So I just called back and she gives me an appointment of October 24th! It especially pisses me off that while nobody called me back, other people got appointments before mine, I'm sure. And on top of it all, they already charged my card! NOT HAPPY. Just got a bunch of sorry, it already processed, there's nothing I can do.


----------



## Dick Kalagher

Mark W said:


> Called and got the deal last Friday, I was happy. They said that someone would call me within 72 hours to schedule the install. Well of course, nobody called. So I just called back and she gives me an appointment of October 24th! It especially pisses me off that while nobody called me back, other people got appointments before mine, I'm sure. And on top of it all, they already charged my card! NOT HAPPY. Just got a bunch of sorry, it already processed, there's nothing I can do.


Same thing happened to me a few weeks ago. They did charge my credit card. I called and cancelled and they did give me a credit. However, my D* bill showed up with a 2 year committment on it. I called and they said they would take it off.


----------



## toneman

sjberra said:


> The one they installed for me was the Winegard GS-1000


Since when did DirecTV start offering the GS-1000 (Squareshooter)? That's definitely not a $50 OTA antenna, IIRC...


----------



## Citivas

riekl said:


> I know for a FACT that this is so  I happen to live in Grand Rapids, MI, however I receive the NY locals in both SD and HD, I also have a neighbor who I had do the exact same thing.
> 
> If you are in the NY,NY DMA you are entitled to BOTH the SD and HD locals (and no you do not need the HD package either)


Then please convey this to DirecTV because for the fourth time they have now denied this -- all the way up through the supervisor ranks...

Can you supply some proof that I can throw at then to demonstrate they are poorly informed about their own company, which I grant is the status quo there...


----------



## Citivas

Citivas said:


> Then please convey this to DirecTV because for the fourth time they have now denied this -- all the way up through the supervisor ranks...
> 
> Can you supply some proof that I can throw at then to demonstrate they are poorly informed about their own company, which I grant is the status quo there...


BTW, if it is true it just adds to how crazy they are that they are paying a company to supposedly come out to install an antenna for me to get over-the-air NYC stations in HD, which would also eliminate the need for me to pay for their staellite locals for the same stations. Why would they do this if they had a sat option for NYC HD locals? Don't get me wrong -- I believe you -- but am stuck between reality and a disfunctional company...


----------



## miketyler

I am about to call DTV today and see what they offer. 

I would like to buy two of these, one for the living room and one for our media room. Are they limiting the promotion to one unit per household? I'm sure the rebate is limited to one per household but was curious if anyone was able to negotiate a multi unit deal? I searched thru this growing thread and didn't find anything. If you have knowledge of this please post up your experience

TIA
Mike


----------



## Anubys

for what it's worth, I tried to get two and they would not budge...one CSR offered me the second one for $299 but when I called back after thinking about it, I couldn't get a better deal than $429 for the second one... 

I've been a customer for 10 years and I subscribe to the most expensive package...so I figure I'm on the top of their list for getting goodies...


----------



## richwesq

I'm new to this thread and plan on adding a new HDTV to the media room to go with whatever I can get in the deal from D*discussed in this thread. Just a question -- will I need an OTA if the new TV has a built-in ATSC tuner? I live in a suburb of the NYC area.


----------



## Anubys

richwesq said:


> I'm new to this thread and plan on adding a new HDTV to the media room to go with whatever I can get in the deal from D*discussed in this thread. Just a question -- will I need an OTA if the new TV has a built-in ATSC tuner? I live in a suburb of the NYC area.


and OTA what? you mean an OTA antenna?


----------



## dwynne

richwesq said:


> I'm new to this thread and plan on adding a new HDTV to the media room to go with whatever I can get in the deal from D*discussed in this thread. Just a question -- will I need an OTA if the new TV has a built-in ATSC tuner? I live in a suburb of the NYC area.


You will need an OTA antenna either way - to feed the tuner in your new TV and to feed the HDTivo. The reason to HAVE a Tivo is to watch TV on your own schedule and to skip commericals - so if you have an HDTivo connected up you will find there will be FEW times you will want or need to watch anything via the TVs tuner.

Dennis


----------



## richwesq

Thanks, D - that's what I thought originally.
Just curious though -- other than the channels one gets through the "HD Package", what HD can be received through the satellite dish? Are the HD versions of the local channels (network affiliates) necessarily over-the-air on different channels?
More to the point of this thread, has anyone heard when the NDS version of an HD DVR may be available (reasonable presumption to be some time soon, with D* heavily discounting these HR10-250 TiVo units)?


----------



## Anubys

you will see both OTA channels... 

assume ABC is channel 7 in your area...the SD version will be 7, the HD version will be 7-1 

you can tune to either one...some network channels might have 7-2, 7-3...etc.


----------



## dwynne

richwesq said:


> Thanks, D - that's what I thought originally.
> Just curious though -- other than the channels one gets through the "HD Package", what HD can be received through the satellite dish? Are the HD versions of the local channels (network affiliates) necessarily over-the-air on different channels?


If you pay D* extra for your locals, you will get them on the normal channels (e.g. 2, 3, 4, 5, etc) and you will see the HD and SD digital sub-carrier channels (if in use) on the GUIDE (2-1, 2-2, 4-1, 4-2, etc). Your antenna set up will determine what, if any, of the HD locals you will actually pick up.

If you subscribe to HBO or Showtime you get the HD version of their main east-coast feed included in the price of the package. Starz and the others do not have HD feeds carried yet. So if you just paid for the basic package the only HD you get is your OTA ones. Pay extra for HBO, get HBO-HD included.

At full price, the HD package is a rip-off so I usually make do with the locals, HBO, and Showtime in HD.

Dennis


----------



## richwesq

On the HR10-250 HD DVR, will I still be able to get two lines coming in (so I can "watch and record" or simultaneously record 2 different programs) like I can now with my existing SD DVR without paying for a separate line? If so, will I be able to record both in HD?


----------



## farbuckle

Got:

+299 HDTivo
-100 Rebate
+50 OTA Antenna

Free HD Package for three months.
I didn't want any premiums.

Best part is, I called on Thursday at 1:30EDT, and got an install date of Saturday, 24 Sept from 1 -5PM. That seems quick to me!

QUESTION: Do you guys keep your local package with DirecTV, or rely solely on the OTA for locals?


----------



## newsposter

richwesq said:


> On the HR10-250 HD DVR, will I still be able to get two lines coming in (so I can "watch and record" or simultaneously record 2 different programs) like I can now with my existing SD DVR without paying for a separate line? If so, will I be able to record both in HD?


Yes 2 lines to HD tivo will do what you want. There are 4 lines from the oval dish and you can just plug 2 in to your HD receiver. If you need more than 4 lines, (other receivers) you need to use a multiswitch.


----------



## ljauss

I called up D* at the new number (800) 531-5000. I'm moving on 10/17 and I figured that would be a good time to upgrade to the HD Tivo and get in on the deal.

Not only did the guy not want to offer it to me (even though I have subscribed to the sunday ticket three years in a row), but when they transferred me, I got disconnected.

WEAK.

I called back and at least got the new HD capable dish installed for free when I move. Nothing else so far. The woman didn't see anything about the 10-250 being $299. She was really nice too...

Deal may be dead folks.


----------



## ebandman

Now that the 800-600-8977 customer is out of service, anyone here have the new direct line? A friend called the 800-531-5000 number which was referred and got nowhere.


----------



## Sir_winealot

ljauss said:


> Deal may be dead folks.


Naw...the deal ain't dead...you just gotta get the right CSR...


----------



## Billy66

ebandman said:


> Now that the 800-600-8977 customer is out of service, anyone here have the new direct line? A friend called the 800-531-5000 number which was referred and got nowhere.


That number is not out of service. I dialed it 30 seconds ago and it worked just fine.


----------



## Richard Chalk

Billy66 said:


> That number is not out of service. I dialed it 30 seconds ago and it worked just fine.


Also try 800-824-9081


----------



## DickBulltinkle

This # works: 800-824-9081 

Other posted # has message stating it is a non-working # in D* 

Got mine for $299


----------



## samuraisan14

I've been a subscriber for 3 days, called and got the HD Tivo for $299 with the $100 rebate.

Called in August to order my system, got an install date for Sept. 20 (in the Wash. DC area, installers are apparently quite busy!). Called the (old) customer retention line on Sept. 16 to try and order the HD-TiVo for the $299 price (couldn't get that through the new system folks)...had the deal all set up, but they needed info on my account that I'd only have once I was actually installed. The rep said they'd make the notation on my account that I would get the deal once I was actually installed.

Called the 800-531-5000 number today, got the deal with no hassles. (being a new subscriber, I didn't push for programming credits or any of the other stuff...I'm happy enough to get the thing for a net of ~$200!) Should be installed Oct. 5.


----------



## Budget_HT

Just called Customer Retention at 800-824-9081 and received the same deal as everyone else. $299 - $100 rebate, $5 off 6 months of HD package, 6 months free Showtime, 6 months HBO at $2 per month, free installation, $14.95 handling fee and $27.64 sales tax. Will get need oval dish if needed (I already have the old oval dish). Will get multiswitch if needed.

Now my wife will have HD TiVo for the new LCD HDTV we just placed in our living room where she watches most of her TV programs.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

If you ask the installer to leave the unit so you can hook it up yourself, will he also leave the new 3 LNB dish as well, even if you already have one? Thanks.


----------



## blossej

After reading this thread I called and got the same deal.. I have had a flaky tuner in my regular DVR for several months now and with the new seaon starting this is a good time to do something. I got the $299 with $100.00 rebate.. Not bad at all!


----------



## Anubys

theratpatrol said:


> If you ask the installer to leave the unit so you can hook it up yourself, will he also leave the new 3 LNB dish as well, even if you already have one? Thanks.


99.99% chance that the answer is NO.


----------



## Guindalf

Ok, I have to say, as expected, my install was cancelled today!

After several recorded messages telling me to be here between 8 & 12 today, I got a call from the installation department TWO HOURS into my wait telling me that the shipment of receivers had not arrived and they had to reschedule my appointment. I purposely made a weekend appointment and waited two weeks as I work away from home and my wife insisted I be here when they install, so the next time they could do it is next Saturday. I said I expected them to make good and she told me to call D* and they probably would give me something for the inconvenience.

I called retention and told them I wasn't happy and (luckily) it was a supervisor that answered the phone. She immediately offered me a $200 programming credit (as well as the mir), making the total cost for the receiver $14.95 S&H! I also got six months of free Showtime and HBO for $2 for the same period. I got $5 off the HD package in my first call.

I was also told that HBOHD and SHOHD are both PART OF THE HD PACKAGE without having to subscribe seperately. 

Can anyone confirm or deny this?


The CSR I spoke to gave me her employee number in case I had any problems with any of this later on. I told her I'd read stories about credits being removed after they were offered and she said she'd not heard this but would make a note on my account to make sure it didn't happen to me.

Not a bad day's work, even if it does mean I have to wait an extra week for my HD!


----------



## Sir_winealot

Guindalf said:


> I was also told that HBOHD and SHOHD are both PART OF THE HD PACKAGE without having to subscribe seperately.
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny this?


Nope...you gotta pay extra for both.


----------



## Ed Dixon

theratpatrol said:


> If you ask the installer to leave the unit so you can hook it up yourself, will he also leave the new 3 LNB dish as well, even if you already have one? Thanks.


I have done this twice with no problems. First was for a christmas present. Second a normal install with lots of gear. They did disk and left receivers for me (which I asked to do).

Next one is next week and we'll see how that one goes.

Ed


----------



## Richard Chalk

Guindalf said:


> I was also told that HBOHD and SHOHD are both PART OF THE HD PACKAGE without having to subscribe seperately.
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny this?


If you sub. to showtime and/or HBO, and have an HD receiver, you will get the HD feeds of the subscribed service(s) at no additional charge. However, they are not "part of the HD Package". I have both (for the moment) but canceled the HD package, so these are the only HD signals I get from the Satellite. Everything else is Over-the-Air.


----------



## Citivas

Citivas said:


> BTW, if it is true it just adds to how crazy they are that they are paying a company to supposedly come out to install an antenna for me to get over-the-air NYC stations in HD, which would also eliminate the need for me to pay for their satellite locals for the same stations. Why would they do this if they had a sat option for NYC HD locals? Don't get me wrong -- I believe you -- but am stuck between reality and a dysfunctional company...


All is well that ends well, I guess. I had my install today (only 5 days after ordering BTW, and they had even sooner available but I asked for the weekend. My appt. was 1-5 and they arrived at 1pm on the dot...

As expected, the OTA was a total bust. Didn't even remotely get a single station in any direction, HD or otherwise. The installers said it was inevitable and they don't know why they keep attempting installs in central NJ since they never work.

The good news was that despite being told four times from DirecTV that I could not get the HD local channels on the satellite despite being in the NY, NY, as soon as we tested the HD box they showed up automatically without DirecTV even doing anything. After working my way through several specialists, someone finally said I have been getting them all along as part of my New York locals package but just couldn't see them because I didn't have the HD box. All the previous DirecTV reps had no idea what they were talking about. They even paid for an antenna (which I got a $50 credit back since it was useless; but they left it up anyway) and installation, etc. all on the false presumption that I needed an OTA antenna...

The irony is if they had told me previously when I asked that I could get the NY locals in HD on the sat I probably would have bought the HD10-250 box when it cost a grand, but I only waited (and signed up for the Comcast HD package and DVR) because they were wrong. So it worked out well that their mistake allowed me to get it from them for $199 plus programming credits...


----------



## johnny dollar

Some years ago I first learned of the existence of SD DirecTivo units checking out the Tivo Community Forum. I was interested in Tivo but didn't realize they had a unit that integrated with DirecTV. That turned out to be one of the best electronics buying decisions I've ever made. 

I've had an HD-ready Pioneer RP for several years but never had any HD programming. I wasn't interested if I couldn't tivo it. Over the weekend I noticed you had an HDTV Tivo forum and learned of the HD DirecTivo offer. It was too good to refuse.

I made the call on Monday and just for asking got pretty much the same deal as described: $299, $100 rebate, free install, 5x8 multiswitch, discounted HD package (I already receive HBO and Showtime). They told me they could install it on Thursday. So I spent three days worrying what could go wrong: could they see all the satellites, would the receiver malfunction, would the installers have to cancel, or worse, screw things up?

Come Thursday, two installers showed up with the equipment and a ton of supplies. It took several hours but they did all that had to be done, and their outside work certainly looked professional. I didn't need to install an OTA antenna as I have a big ol' roof antenna (with rotor that still works, after a fashion). Long story short, everything came up roses. My signal strength on satellite is, if anything, a tad higher than it had been. The OTA NBC station didn't appear at first, but after making a few adjustments with the rotor, it snapped into place. And OTA HD looks stunning.

So thanks for twice giving me a much-needed heads up on things I didn't know I needed! By the way, michiganmicrotech did my install. They did a great job, exactly the opposite of the installer horror stories you sometimes read.


----------



## cheezheads

Just called the 1-800-824-9081 and told them I would like to upgrade to the HDTV with TIVO and the lady could not have been nicer. She said that they indeed do have a special deal for existing costomers, 299.00 less 100.00 rebate plus shipping, handling and tax. They will be out Saturday to install, very easy. Did'nt bother to try to get any other deals I was happy enough with this seeing that we just bought one for 499.00 at C.C.


----------



## veganfred

Why not get as much as you can? If they're offering, I'm taking. I've supported them long enough, so now it's time I get something back. Why should new customers get all the incentives? It's about time we do. My only regret is that I didn't get more. 

I'd tell you exactly what I got, but everytime I try, I get this goofy message for being a newbie here:
"Your Post contains one or more URLs or image calls, please remove them before submitting your message again. To prevent the abuse of spam, we have set this restriction in place until after you make 5 posts."
But all I have is prices, so I don't get it.

Bottom line, I got the rebate, HBO, Showtime, HD package, and five bucks off per month, all for six months, plus free shipping, and the guy added an extra (free) install for my bedroom for a box I already had, so it cost me a whole buck. Rats!


----------



## DaveNinja

Thank you, Cody!
I have no idea who Cody is but he helped me get an awesome deal on the HD box. My UTV box crashed and now cant be trusted (after years of trust). I also just got a HDTV so naturally want to be able to record HD. I read the threads on here about the deals and thought i'd give it a shot. Called one of the numbers listed here on saturday and asked what kind of deals they had on the HD tivo box. She said 299 with a 100 dollar rebate. I said "cool. a friend told me that you can sometimes make the deal better". At this she started laughing and said "Are you Toby's friend?" I guess a guy named Toby in texas called right before me and talked her into giving him an deal. She thought it was funny that i called right after him so she gave me the same deal:

$299 - $100 rebate, and then a $100 credit to the account (making the box 99 bucks after rebate, sweet!), also Hbo for 2 bucks a month for 6 month, showtime free for 6 months and 5 bucks off HD package when i start it. Pretty good, eh?

All thanks to this board! hoepfully i can get it all installed soon and be recording HD (which looks amazing on the tv (sony 50A10) with just the OTA).

-dave ninja (new guy to tivo)


----------



## kalphoto

Well all be damned. I think this is the 4th or 5th call I've made trying to get "the deal" and was offered the following right off the bat:

$299 HD Tivo - $100 Rebate = $199
$50 OTA antenna (optional)
$49 Superfan (even though it is after 8/31 she said she would offer a $50 credit)

She wouldn't offer much else but it seems like the normal deal at least. She noted my account as I am going to have to convince my fiance on this one.

Question: she couldn't see to answer if I needed the OTA. I am in Los Angeles and am already a subscriber to my local channels. Do I need the OTA? or will I get HD locals?

Also, she said that I had to subscribe to the $10.99 / month HD package (which I really do not want to do). Has anyone had success cancelling the HD package after getting this deal and everything installed? (if I have to pay one month that's fine).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lord-dogbert

You wont have 6.2 software so go here and sign my petition:
http://www.ipetitions.com/campaigns/hr10-250_6.2_update/


----------



## blossej

I just got my HD system installed today. Got my Season passes into the system (25 hehe) and I must say, the HD is AWESOME!!! I was watching Arrested Development and had my Tivo on 28-1 and put the other tuner on 28 just to see the difference and it's amazing. It's like looking through a friggin window!


----------



## STPETER

Thank you all for helping me get a great deal on my HR10-250 from direct tv. I got the $299. deal with the 100.00 rebate. I also go my Untimate tv unit replaced with a new 99.00 unit with a bigger tivo drive 80 gig instead of the ultimates 40 gig for free for my sons room. I got $5.00 off my current package total choice for the next year. 5.00 off the HDpkg for 6 months...and finally free install of a new oval dish and new lines to both rooms.

this forum rocks. thanks again everyone


----------



## finaldiet

I bought mine when it was $799-$250 on May 1. Called the other day and they gave me another $100 credit towards it. Can't complain since the HD viewing has been fantastic since then. Enjoy your new unit!


----------



## peterbilt

Sir_whinealot said:


> Nope...you gotta pay extra for both.


That it is to say, that they each are included with their respective premium packages. If you get HBO, you get HBOHD, and likewise for the other premium channels.

The channels included in the HD package are only available as part of that package.


----------



## peterbilt

For those of you receiving discounts on HBO and Showtime, are you currently subscribed to those channels? Or are those offers only for people who don't already get those channels?


----------



## bma

I tried twice this morning and both reps told me that the promotion ended yesterday and that their best deal is $499-$100 MIR. Anyone else getting this story? They weren't pleading ignorance or saying I didn't qualify for it, just sounded like the party was over.


----------



## Anubys

peterbilt said:


> For those of you receiving discounts on HBO and Showtime, are you currently subscribed to those channels? Or are those offers only for people who don't already get those channels?


I was already subscribed to them...


----------



## keefer37

We were not subscribed to Showtime, nor HBO.

We just had Total Choice, HD Package and NFL ST w/ Superfan. Oh yeah, and the DVR charge and mirroring fees.


----------



## lansman

I got the exact same problem when I called just now - I was told that the "promotion ended this morning" and that DirecTV does not give discounts on programming, especially after they were willing to give me the HD DVR for $499 - $200 credit on upcoming bills - $100 mail in rebate. 

The guy I talked to said that the people saying they got programming deals were providing 'misinformation' and were wrong. What a load of crap. Anyone else get the new 'company line' this morning?


----------



## tazzman69

called dtv for special offer and was told the same 499 with mir, i told them that i wanted to disconnect and ended up asking for a supervisor. 
the supervisor confirmed that the 299 was no longer an offer due to being abused by customers who didn't deserve it. Not only that dtv removed the 800-600-8977 # because web sites were posting it to call for the offer and now they have found that the 800-824-9081 # was being giving and are now removing it as well. 
i told the sup he needs to aunor the old offer due to it being advertised or i would disconnect and he said dtv does not support or condone the price listing on any website except for dtv's and he disconnected my service right there on the spot! amazing considering my customer status for 2 years with no interuptions.
I ended up calling right back reconnecting my account and ordered it for the 499. I will bow down to this offer still cause if you compare it to dish hd dvr or cable it still is worth gold. good luck all on getting the best price but be carefull. they are going to play hard ball now


----------



## mczolton

tazzman69 said:


> called dtv for special offer and was told the same 499 with mir, i told them that i wanted to disconnect and ended up asking for a supervisor.
> the supervisor confirmed that the 299 was no longer an offer due to being abused by customers who didn't deserve it. Not only that dtv removed the 800-600-8977 # because web sites were posting it to call for the offer and now they have found that the 800-824-9081 # was being giving and are now removing it as well.
> i told the sup he needs to aunor the old offer due to it being advertised or i would disconnect and he said dtv does not support or condone the price listing on any website except for dtv's and he disconnected my service right there on the spot! amazing considering my customer status for 2 years with no interuptions.
> I ended up calling right back reconnecting my account and ordered it for the 499. I will bow down to this offer still cause if you compare it to dish hd dvr or cable it still is worth gold. good luck all on getting the best price but be carefull. they are going to play hard ball now


I can't believe you went so far as to cancel your service because they wouldn't honor an unadvertised sale price. Like it or not, D* has the right to cancel the offer at any time.

Mark


----------



## jim tressler

i agree.. when they are offering a deal, you gotta jump on it or risk losing it..


----------



## riekl

Citivas said:


> BTW, if it is true it just adds to how crazy they are that they are paying a company to supposedly come out to install an antenna for me to get over-the-air NYC stations in HD, which would also eliminate the need for me to pay for their staellite locals for the same stations. Why would they do this if they had a sat option for NYC HD locals? Don't get me wrong -- I believe you -- but am stuck between reality and a disfunctional company...


What address have you given them ? If you are in the NY,NY DMA you get both locals and HD locals . there are no waivers as you are only getting your local broadcast.

You are the first person i have ever heard of having difficulty getting them. The ONLY situation i can think of where you are entiled to the SD and not the HD is if you are outside the NY,NY dma and obtained waivers to get the SD channels.


----------



## sphinxatl

After initially seing this over at DBSTalk today I called the retention department and after some haggling and mentioning Comcast several times the CSR went from 649 then to 499, and finally after some extended hold time 299 plus the rebate.


----------



## sbessel

bma said:


> I tried twice this morning and both reps told me that the promotion ended yesterday and that their best deal is $499-$100 MIR. Anyone else getting this story? They weren't pleading ignorance or saying I didn't qualify for it, just sounded like the party was over.


I received the same response as well. Although they were willing to offer me the rebate on this unit as this would be my second HD unit, the first arrived a few weeks back.


----------



## apoptosis

Is there much difference in quality between the new square wineguard OTA antenna and the older propeller style antenna? Also, since having my HD tivo installed, my signal strenth on the 110 sat has dropped to around 60-65 on a calm, clear day, with the other two staying around 85. The tech told me that the low signal strenth on sat 110 was something I would have to deal with, seeing that all three sats are tuned in at the same time and can not be individually tuned in. Any input would be appreciated. 

TIA!

Apop


----------



## veganfred

kalphoto said:


> Well all be damned. I think this is the 4th or 5th call I've made trying to get "the deal" and was offered the following right off the bat:
> 
> $299 HD Tivo - $100 Rebate = $199
> $50 OTA antenna (optional)
> $49 Superfan (even though it is after 8/31 she said she would offer a $50 credit)
> 
> She wouldn't offer much else but it seems like the normal deal at least. She noted my account as I am going to have to convince my fiance on this one.
> 
> Question: she couldn't see to answer if I needed the OTA. I am in Los Angeles and am already a subscriber to my local channels. Do I need the OTA? or will I get HD locals?


You will get DTV's HD's for ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX, without the need for an antenna. As for the other channels, it could be a few weeks or months before they are offered. As for the HD's OTA, I live in the valley and cannot get 2, 7, or 13 at all, and many UHF's come and go as they please. Please save your money on their antenna, as it blows, and buy a real one. I got a refund for it, because it received less channels than my other antenna did, and it was even weak on regular channels.



> Also, she said that I had to subscribe to the $10.99 / month HD package (which I really do not want to do). Has anyone had success cancelling the HD package after getting this deal and everything installed? (if I have to pay one month that's fine).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I was about to cancel it, until I got it included for free for 3 mos., and I got another 3 tacked on @ 5 bucks. After that, if it hasn't improved much, I'll probably dump it. Get them to replace the antenna discount with the HD package. How long have you been a customer? Seems like you could do much better than that deal. Are you asking for what you want, or just taking what they offer? The latter doesn't work too hot. If you're not doing the asking, I suggest you read through previous deals here, and take notes of everything, then go down the list one by one with the CSR, with a smile in your voice. Ask and you shall receive. If not, call someone else.

P.S. If you have to convince the fiance on this one, you may already be in trouble in that dept., and might want to consider trading her in for the Tivo - as at least it lets you be the boss, and entertains you.


----------



## veganfred

peterbilt said:


> For those of you receiving discounts on HBO and Showtime, are you currently subscribed to those channels? Or are those offers only for people who don't already get those channels?





Anubys said:


> I was already subscribed to them...


I was not subscribed to either and got both. So it apparently doesn't matter.


----------



## kalphoto

veganfred said:


> I was about to cancel it, until I got it included for free for 3 mos., and I got another 3 tacked on @ 5 bucks. After that, if it hasn't improved much, I'll probably dump it. Get them to replace the antenna discount with the HD package. How long have you been a customer? Seems like you could do much better than that deal. Are you asking for what you want, or just taking what they offer? The latter doesn't work too hot. If you're not doing the asking, I suggest you read through previous deals here, and take notes of everything, then go down the list one by one with the CSR, with a smile in your voice. Ask and you shall receive. If not, call someone else.
> 
> P.S. If you have to convince the fiance on this one, you may already be in trouble in that dept., and might want to consider trading her in for the Tivo - as at least it lets you be the boss, and entertains you.


Thanks for the info. Seeing as this is the 4th time I have tried for the deal, I was pretty happy to get it. Unfortuntately, I'm now in a challenging position to convince my fiance. I love her to death... she loves football as much as I do but alas, it seems that "honeymoon" is on the mind and an extra $300 right now is a tough sell. Hoping to find some money to get this...


----------



## Dssturbo1

apoptosis said:


> Is there much difference in quality between the new square wineguard OTA antenna and the older propeller style antenna? Also, since having my HD tivo installed, my signal strenth on the 110 sat has dropped to around 60-65 on a calm, clear day, with the other two staying around 85. The tech told me that the low signal strenth on sat 110 was something I would have to deal with, seeing that all three sats are tuned in at the same time and can not be individually tuned in. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Apop


i would call and complain to dtv. sounds like the installer does not quite have the dish tuned as best as possible, (are there any trees or obstacles in the line of sight to sky/sats?). Most good installers can get the dish tuned to the low 90s-high 80's on all 3 sats. It's not that he can tune one better but if he takes his time and knows what he's doing he should be able to get all three better.
What part of the country are you in? of course sat c 110 has the fewest channels but if it is at 60-65 it is easy to get reception or rain fade problems. usually it's the sat b 119 that is off when the dish is not tuned best it can be.


----------



## newsposter

this idea is so preposterous ..and simple...it must be true: If you don't want certain people to not get the deal TRAIN your CSR's, especially in retention, about it!!!! Don't blame the customer for the mgmt problem. If they are giving out too many deals, that means they weren't monitoring the deals very well and holding them back. After all, let's not forget DTV holds all the cards here. Most people genuinely won't leave.

This is no way is our problem, if the reports are true. Also maybe they have run out of boxes and that's why they are trying to slow the bleeding. ? nah that doesn't make sense.


----------



## apoptosis

Dssturbo1 said:


> i would call and complain to dtv. sounds like the installer does not quite have the dish tuned as best as possible, (are there any trees or obstacles in the line of sight to sky/sats?). Most good installers can get the dish tuned to the low 90s-high 80's on all 3 sats. It's not that he can tune one better but if he takes his time and knows what he's doing he should be able to get all three better.
> What part of the country are you in? of course sat c 110 has the fewest channels but if it is at 60-65 it is easy to get reception or rain fade problems. usually it's the sat b 119 that is off when the dish is not tuned best it can be.


I live in Minnesota and have a clear line of sight to the southwest. Looks like I'll put a call in to directv and see if they can send another insatller out. Any feedback on the square wineguard OTA vs the propeller type. I am only about 12-15 miles from the HD tower.

TIA

APOP


----------



## tetfsu

I just called them (800-824-9081) and said I was going to cancel my service because I was unhappy with the ability to get Network HD channels, as my requests for waivers had been denied. The very nice rep offered to have make a deal on an installer to come and put an HD Antenna up for me in an effort to keep my business. 

I worked in TiVo into the conversation some place and that I was disappointed about not being able to use my TiVo for HD and record local stations, she said that they have a very special deal right now for a new TiVo receiver that they have that will record HD Programming from both the satellite and OTA programming. I said that was awesome and if they really had that I would consider staying, she said that including the HD Antenna the special price including installation was $349.00. 

I told her that I would give it a try but what if the local HD stations didn't come in. She said she would specially note my account and do something that they don't normally do and let me see what happened when the installer came out and set things up. If the signal quality wasn't up to the standards I had in mind, I could just send the HD TiVo back for a full refund and she would waive the 2 yr service commitment. 

So here's the deal that I end up with. 

HD TiVo $499.00 = $499.00 
HD OTA Antenna + $50.00 = $549.00 
Special Rebate - $200.00 = $349.00 
Mail in Rebate - $100.00 = $249.00 
Half off HD Package for 6 mo -$30.00 = $219.00 
Showtime and HBO for 6 mo @ $2 each +$24.00 = $233.00 
Free installation +$0.00 = $233.00 

SWEET! Give it a shot and work your best deal :up: :up:


----------



## jim tressler

Check out the local ota section on avs forum - the propeller type is probably the sensar - I use it without problems in Cincinnati where I am about 23 miles out. ITs not the greatest and for $50 you can get a good channel master - but if thats what they bring then as long as you have decent line of site the sensar should work at 15 miles out.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=45

jim



apoptosis said:


> I live in Minnesota and have a clear line of sight to the southwest. Looks like I'll put a call in to directv and see if they can send another insatller out. Any feedback on the square wineguard OTA vs the propeller type. I am only about 12-15 miles from the HD tower.
> 
> TIA
> 
> APOP


----------



## Villanman

I saw on Ebay that people are actually selling the Info on how to get the $299 deal and people are actually buying it!


----------



## belsokar

sorry to ask this, I'm sure it's listed elsewhere,...but where can I find rebate forms for the directv deals? Do I have to call in about them? Or download them somewhere?

thanks


----------



## Kardinal

Tetfsu, I called the same number you did and gave them a story about how a friend was very pleased with the Cox HD service around here and I wanted to see if they could do HD for me. I played ignorant and dropped the "Cox" name a lot, but despite whining about the $400 price tag on the HR10-250 they wouldn't budge on the price.

Glad you got yours, I may try again to get the deal, but I don't have much hope. Good job, man.


----------



## Anubys

belsokar said:


> sorry to ask this, I'm sure it's listed elsewhere,...but where can I find rebate forms for the directv deals? Do I have to call in about them? Or download them somewhere?
> 
> thanks


they send it to you in the mail about a week after activation...


----------



## vwinterr

spoke with a rep moments ago... she said there was a meeting this morning regarding the hr10250 and people not following the policies...

after a good 40min conversation she said she'd talk with a supervisor to see what she could do since just yesterday she would have been able to give $299 + mir... very polite, very cordial, but said the best she could do was $399, and that she'd note the account

so apparently they're cracking down... i'm sure it's not too much news, but just wanted to add my story... not sure how true the meeting today was, but she seemed sincere


----------



## toneman

peterbilt said:


> For those of you receiving discounts on HBO and Showtime, are you currently subscribed to those channels? Or are those offers only for people who don't already get those channels?


Nope--I wasn't subscribed to any of the premium channels...but due to a combination of "asking" and screwups on DTV's part regarding installation appointments, I was able to get DTV to give me 6 months free Showtime, 3 months free Starz, and $2/month HBO (which technically shows up as a $10 credit on the DTV bill) for 6 months (they originally set me up with HBO/Cinemax for the price of HBO but I decided the $2 HBO deal was more worth it to me than the 2 for 1 deal).

But...you don't necessarily have to not be subscribed to the premiums in order to receive (if retention gives it to you) the premium discounts mentioned in this forum.


----------



## Mr Pieces

Figures they would start cracking down on the day I was going to call and get a second unit. (Just got a new 26" Sharp LCD TV for the bedroom and need HD TiVo for it) I'll call and give it a try but from what I have seen looks like no HD TiVo at a steal.

Brian


----------



## Townie33

First off, I greatly appreciate the input I've picked up from this forum. Here is my experience from about 30 minutes ago. I hope it helps. Called 800-824-9081 and got through immediately. I was excited about that. I explained I was a DirecTV cust. looking to replace my old HD receiver with newer technology (DVR). What could they do for me? Rep said prices "had just changed." I'm thinking, "OH NO!" I ask, "In my favor I hope." He replies, "I would say so." Anyway, he explains the much in demand TiVo DVR is now $499. He can get me that price with a $100 rebate. I wasn't too excited about this "deal" and explained that a friend got the same "deal" for $200 less 2 days prior. He said he'd check to see what he could do and offered me the NFL Super package for free, half off the HD package for 6 mos., and some HBO and Showtime deal. I hemmed and hawed a bit more and he said he'd see what else he could do. Next thing you know he offers me a $200 credit along with the $100 rebate. Wow! But then I wouldn't be able to get any of the other offers. I said that would be fine (since that's what my buddy had gotten anyway). I did then mention my friend still had gotten half off his HD package for 6 mos. He said he shouldn't, but he'd give that to me too. So I ended up getting the HD TiVo DVR for $499. Then a $200 credit, and a $100 rebate, and half off my HD for 6 months. I also picked up the HD OTA attenna for $50. I figured since they were gonna do the installation for FREE....why not? By the way, he also asked that I not tell anyone about the deal I had gotten. Things are getting tight guys!


----------



## ginhead

just to add a data point:

I was kind of bummed after reading this recent news because I called monday, got offered $299-$100 rebate but was holding out for more (programming credit).

anyway,the csr that I spoke with about an hour ago said the $299 deal had been discontinued on the 26th and the base price is now $499. after some discussion I go this:

tivo: $499
mail in rebate: - $100
programming credit: - $200
net tivo cost: $199 + tax + handling/delivery fee

it took the CSR about 15 minutes to get her story straight about the tivo cost - originally she said that the cost was $699 with a $100 rebate. I explained that 'my friend' got it last week for $299. It also took a little negotiating to get the $200 programming credit - I explained that Comcast would give me the box for free and that $400 is at more than $10/month. She offered a $150 credit, I asked for $200 and got it. 

good luck.
-jeff


----------



## Sir_winealot

So now, seems that rather than it being $299 w/a $100 rebate....it's a higher price minus 'account credit' ...minus rebate....which still works out to the same thing?

And usually to receive such a credit, you'd need to be an exsisting customer that's been around for a while, and kept up w timely payments. This seems to be what this discount was intended for initially ....not meant for everybody, but to reward loyal customers....and perhaps some of the CSR's began giving it to _everyone_ which got outta hand a little.

Dunno for sure....but if I had to guess....


----------



## darthrsg

it is kinda the same deal except for a 499 wallet hit, my wallet likes the 299 hit and so does the HOH, i might try again and play the sympathy card or suck it up and go for it now.
it really sucks though that i got the 299 w/100 mir and held out, and just that same afternoon got the 499/big credit. all this on the day it ended. i have been with D* since 97 and people who have been with them only a month or less got this deal. my 2 cents


----------



## magicboy2

Spoke to 2 different retention reps today and both said the $299 price is officially over, and the new price is $499 (with add'l $100 rebate).


----------



## magicboy2

Oh and one other thing- for all you folks calling back trying 4, 5 times... each time you call, the rep notes it in your customer file, and the other reps see that. Just FYI.


----------



## mgeismar

I just spoke to retention (I asked the rep who answered to connect me to someone in retention).
Here is what I got:
HD Tivo for $499
-$100 rebate
-$75 service credit
-$20 programming credit for 6 months ($120)
-$5.50 HD service credit for 6 months ($33)

So I paid $172 for my HD Tivo box.

Just keeping asking for stuff. His "best" offer was $499 +$100 rebate. I just kept asking for the rest of the stuff (I probably could have done better, but I'm happy with what I got).


----------



## edrock200

magicboy2 said:


> Oh and one other thing- for all you folks calling back trying 4, 5 times... each time you call, the rep notes it in your customer file, and the other reps see that. Just FYI.


Not entirely true....some reps are lazy and don't make notes...ie every single rep I've ever talked to...everytime I call after getting disconnected or calling back I hear "I don't see any notes on your account...."


----------



## eajeff

I have been watching this thread for a while now but have yet to take the plunge to get HD offer. Reason I have been hesitant is that I was granted a waiver for ABC, NBC (but not others) a few years. I live in Tampa and was surprised I was granted the waiver although I do have an RV ---- I have DTV at home. I do not want to jeopardize my ability to continue to get the NYC/LA feeds of these two networks. Do you think I will jeopardize this by calling in the get the deal?


----------



## Mr Pieces

Getting this deal has nothing to do with your programming. It is just adding (or replacing) a receiver and extending your contract with DTV. You should be fine.


----------



## newsposter

edrock200 said:


> Not entirely true....some reps are lazy and don't make notes...ie every single rep I've ever talked to...everytime I call after getting disconnected or calling back I hear "I don't see any notes on your account...."


I had just the opposite with my bad install. They had so many notes they put me on hold. I think I talked to half the staff out there. I also could refer to "peter on this date" etc so they knew I had extensive notes as well.


----------



## hiker

I got the $299 deal one week ago. How do I get the $100 rebate?


----------



## veganfred

hiker said:


> I got the $299 deal one week ago. How do I get the $100 rebate?


Mine was about two weeks ago. I heard they mail it to us a week or so later, but nothing yet.


----------



## Mr. Big

eajeff said:


> I have been watching this thread for a while now but have yet to take the plunge to get HD offer. Reason I have been hesitant is that I was granted a waiver for ABC, NBC (but not others) a few years. I live in Tampa and was surprised I was granted the waiver although I do have an RV ---- I have DTV at home. I do not want to jeopardize my ability to continue to get the NYC/LA feeds of these two networks. Do you think I will jeopardize this by calling in the get the deal?


I had my HD Tivo installed a couple of days ago ($199.00 deal) and I also got a waiver about 4 years ago. They automatically gave me the local HD channels without me having to say a word about it.


----------



## veganfred

eajeff said:


> I have been watching this thread for a while now but have yet to take the plunge to get HD offer. Reason I have been hesitant is that I was granted a waiver for ABC, NBC (but not others) a few years. I live in Tampa and was surprised I was granted the waiver although I do have an RV ---- I have DTV at home. I do not want to jeopardize my ability to continue to get the NYC/LA feeds of these two networks. Do you think I will jeopardize this by calling in the get the deal?


I've had both east and west coast SD feeds of the four networks since my Primestar days, and was very hesitant about making any changes to my account, but when the FCC recently pulled the plug on the HD versions of the east and west networks, I called to see what could be done to get them back. I was told that adding local channels would restore the west HD feeds, and leave the east/west SD in tact. I was very clear and used a supervisor to be sure nothing stupid happened, so they checked to see all the channels were working before hanging up. Now I have HD L.A., and SD L.A., N.Y. Hopefully it will stay that way.

That was also the call where the rep pitched me the HD Tivo, so I asked for everything I got last year when I switched to HD, and got most of it. Net cost $1 :up:

As for the deal now, it seems that where you were breaking even before, now it appears to be costing about $200 - same credits, but a higher base price. Either way, still not bad compared to the stores... Thank goodness for good timing.


----------



## darthrsg

i just got the hd tivo for 199 when all the dust settles, 200 instant credit, mir of 100, hd pack for a year at 5 bucks, install set for saturday, that on top of my already good discounts that i get, i will get a bill for the 299 plus regular monthly service, send them the 100 rebate and be golden, hopefully i will be watching hd saturday night


----------



## jim tressler

http://www.directv.com/imagine/pdf/dvr_rebate_form.pdf


----------



## dwynne

hiker said:


> I got the $299 deal one week ago. How do I get the $100 rebate?


The fine print says once the new Tivo appears on your bill it triggers them to mail you a rebate form. Since you need a copy of that bill to GET the rebate, no need to worry about it NOW. If you get your first bill with the new equipment on it and have not received the rebate form, then you could start worrying or print your own from the link provided.

Dennis


----------



## toneman

How are some of you folks getting the $299 HD10 with *both* $100 MIR *and* $200 instant credit--not including any other programming credits? Heck, most of us didn't even get a $1 credit (spoken tongue-in-cheek) on top of the MIR, yet some of you guys are getting an additional $200, effectively making the net cost of the HR10 -$1 (not including tax).


----------



## ALtheHokie

Tony,
I hear you. I've been a loyal high dollar customer for 5 years. I have played hardball with them for 4 weeks now on this deal, and I can't get much of anything out of them. At this point, I'm just going to wait for the new equipment period.
Al


----------



## edrock200

toneman said:


> How are some of you folks getting the $299 HD10 with *both* $100 MIR *and* $200 instant credit--not including any other programming credits? Heck, most of us didn't even get a $1 credit (spoken tongue-in-cheek) on top of the MIR, yet some of you guys are getting an additional $200, effectively making the net cost of the HR10 -$1 (not including tax).


Its all in who you talk to. I didn't demand anything, was up front but very polite. I think how you start off the conversation and social aspects play a big role, and hopefully this doesn't come off as sexist but whenever I speak to a woman in retention they seem nicer and more willing to work with you.

I always start the conversation with "hello, how are you today? how's your day going?" Make small talk. Connecting with the person on the other end and letting them know that you are a nice person goes a long way.


----------



## ALtheHokie

Ed,
Can you call them for me? Haha, I must rub them the wrong way.
Al


----------



## edrock200

ALtheHokie said:


> Ed,
> Can you call them for me? Haha, I must rub them the wrong way.
> Al


hehe its not hard, a big part of it is who you get as well. Try calling durring non-peak hours and throw out lots of "please" and "thank you's!" If you feel the conversation is going south or get to a point where you think you need a manager, don't bother. Managers will generally side with the CSR's and will most definitely note your account.

The biggest thing to remember is CSR's deal with crappy people all day long. People that expect and demand things from them. When people are rude or demanding, it makes the CSR's stick to the strictest rules. If you are nice up front and give them a break they'll be nice in return. I realize this sounds like common sense but I use to work at a Helpdesk several years ago and remembered what a difference a friendly voice made in my day, and how much further I strived to help that person.


----------



## chengka

toneman said:


> How are some of you folks getting the $299 HD10 with *both* $100 MIR *and* $200 instant credit--not including any other programming credits? Heck, most of us didn't even get a $1 credit (spoken tongue-in-cheek) on top of the MIR, yet some of you guys are getting an additional $200, effectively making the net cost of the HR10 -$1 (not including tax).


My conversation with retention went something like this, September 29th.

Hi I would like to take advantage of the $299 HD-DVR special. 
Oh, that deal is gone. They are $499 with $100 MIR. 
Wow, that's a lot. Cable is giving it away.. Can you do better than that? 
 Let me look at your account. I see you've been with us since 2002. HD, Sunday ticket.. I can give you $150 activation credit along with the rebate.  
Hmm, are there any programming credits? 
Let me look.. Ok, I can give you $5 off HD for 6mo and $18 off TC+ for 6mo.  
How about Superfan? 
Let me see.. That's $99 now.. Ok, I can see you'll stay if I give that to you, so I am giving you that as a retention credit. 

That was it.. There was lots of idle chit-chat. My cost is $111, but with Superfan it's either $12 or $62 depending on what you think SF is worth. I could have done better last week, but you snooze you lose.

It's too bad it's the luck of the draw.


----------



## dave3

I just got $499 - 100 credit, 100 MIR, 120 programing credits. 9/29


----------



## steff3

Okay, here I go...............

After purchasing my new JVC HD56G866, last week I began following this thread and decided to stay with D* if I could upgrade with the same offer I had been reading about.

My first call last week did not lead to anything but the offer of 299.00 and 100.00 rebate. I called two more times during the course of the week and on the last call was offered the 299.00 & rebate plus 5.00 off HD plus plus Showtime free for 6 months plus 10.00 off HBO (2.00 a month total) for 6 months so I agreed. That was on 9-26-05. They said installation would call me in 24 - 48 hours. After two days I received a pre recorded message stating that I had not yet set up my appointment and I was to call the number for installation. When I did, they told me someone would be calling me back within 24 hrs from their local contractor. Well, no one called after 24 hrs (surprise!) so I again called last night. They told me it would be on the 14th and I assumed they meant 10-14-05. I pressed for a little earlier appointment and they gave me the # to the local installers. When I called, the phone rang for at least 50 rings before their automated greeting came on. I then waited for anther 20 minutes to speak to someone. When I finally did talk to them he said he sees that I am scheduled for NOVEMBER 14! He said that is the best he can do.
Called back D* to cancel. The young lady was very polite and apologized. I told her it is not her fault but that it is unacceptable. She put me on hold while she talked to her supervisor, came back and said she called the local installers and the best she could do was put me on a pending list where if anyone cancels, I will get first shot. She also offered me 10.00 a month credit for 12 months. I told her I would give them two weeks.

Today I called Comcast and they can have it installed in 3 - 4 days if I wish. 39.99 for std plus their silver pkg, 10.00 for their HD-DVR (only holds 15 hrs of HD programming) plus HBO for free. After one year, price would jump to about 80.00.

I am going to put up an OTA on the roof this weekend and if I pick up my locals in HD, I might wait and if not....I will be jumping to Comcast.
BTW...
D* said I will be charged for the HD-DVR on my next statement, even if it has not yet arrived.
Sorry for the long post, but I really needed to vent.
Anyone else gone through this long of an install wait period? Does anyone know if Comcast would disappoint after being with D* for the last 2-1/2 years?


----------



## varneyb

Just called last night and got:

HD Tivo + Dish + Antenna = $549 - $150 = $399 - $100 rebate = $299
$5/mo credit for 12 months = $60
3 months free HD Package = $33
Free install and shipping


Is that the best I can hope for, or should I call back?


----------



## chengka

varneyb said:


> Just called last night and got:
> 
> HD Tivo + Dish + Antenna = $549 - $150 = $399 - $100 rebate = $299
> $5/mo credit for 12 months = $60
> 3 months free HD Package = $33
> Free install and shipping
> 
> Is that the best I can hope for, or should I call back?


If you want it, take it. You might get $50 better, but is it worth the hassle?


----------



## gmanstrand

Without much prodding here's what I got:

HDTV Tivo $499
-$100 Instant Rebate
-$100 Mail-in Rebate
-$10 TC Package for 12 months
-$10 HBO Package for 6months ($2/month)
Free Showtime for 6 months
Free Installation
Still charged $14.95 for shipping

I tried to gently press for the $150 Instant rebate but this was the best I could do. Originally they quoted me $649 for the HDTV Tivo but when he checked the price was $499.

I've been a D* Tivo user for 5 years always paying of time. 
Called the 800-824-9081 number and they were very friendly.


----------



## toneman

Don't get me wrong here--I'm not complaining about why/not getting additional instant non-programming credits, but just curious as to how some of you folks were going about getting them (apparently, getting a female CSR and essentially "hitting" on her is one's best bet!  ).

FWIW--I got "lucky" and was able to talk to a female retention rep; we talked about all kinds of stuff...including home gardening, if you can believe that...but I still didn't get any additional non-programming credits.  

Like I said, I'm not complaining--for someone who has just the basic DTV package (plus locals and TiVo sub), I was able to get retention to give me all kinds of programming credits...


----------



## dwynne

I think in addition to it being "rep roulette" when you call in they look at your account - how much you spend, are you ever late, when is the last time (if ever) they gave you a credit to keep you, etc. Someone that already has an HDTivo or two (for example) and may still be under a commitment may not be offered as much as someone that does not have as large an equipment investment. I mean, if you already had an HDTivo or two how serious will they take your "I just may get cable, since it is cheaper" statement?

It really is a YMMV and another part could be if you get unlucky and get a hard-nosed rep the first time they may ALSO put notes on your account. Then you call back later and get a nicer rep, but they see the note and don't give you all the goodies?

Anyway, who can figure these folks out  ?

Dennis


----------



## killerdc

I called twice and got the same promotion options.

499 HDTIVO -100 MIR -100 Instant Credit $10 off HBO for 6 months and 5.00 HD programming for a year. Looks pretty standard. The second rep said that closer to the holiday, there may be another promotion like the 299 with 100 credit deal. She said that if I was willing to wait the month to month and a half, it would be worth the savings. I can only assume that she was hinting that something else was going to pop up soon and to wait and see. Hell I have had my HD TV for a year now with no HD TIVO, whats another month.


----------



## BeanMeScot

killerdc said:


> I called twice and got the same promotion options.
> 
> 499 HDTIVO -100 MIR -100 Instant Credit $10 off HBO for 6 months and 5.00 HD programming for a year. Looks pretty standard. The second rep said that closer to the holiday, there may be another promotion like the 299 with 100 credit deal. She said that if I was willing to wait the month to month and a half, it would be worth the savings. I can only assume that she was hinting that something else was going to pop up soon and to wait and see. Hell I have had my HD TV for a year now with no HD TIVO, whats another month.


Anybody else get this kind of hint? I don't want to spend two hours trying to get my HD Tivo and I really can't afford to pay anywhere close to 499-100 for it (my house was flooded a couple of months back and I am strapped for cash now). I have even considered Comcast and I never would have before.


----------



## killerdc

Just called back a 3rd time and was promptly told how GREAT this deal was, and there was NEVER a 299 deal, and that there is NOOOOOOOO way they can do one year programming credits, etc.... Sometimes I want to yell out and say look here you stupid b%#$Q, go check out the 50 other people that did get that deal.  Oh well, I guess I will heed the advice of CSR #2 and wait till closer to the holidays.


----------



## dudeche

After talking to 6 different people at DirectTV (2 supervisors) I had the following experience:

On Saturday after talking to 3 folks there, I got this offer:

$499 - $100 MIR
$5 x 6 Months - Off HD Service
$20 x 6 Months - Off Premeire Service
$125 Instant credit

After that conversation I still wasn't satisfied with the offer as I had 2 friends that got in on the $299 deal. On Sunday I talked it over with those two and figured I should just lock it up and go with it. So...On Monday, I call back and they tell me they can no longer give me the above deal (difference being a $75 instant credit as opposed to the $125). They told me that offer expired when I hung up the phone on Saturday. 

Not only was this experience completely painful, the folks there at DirectTV were rude. It just blows my mind they can get away with this. I'm in the process of filing a complaint with the BBB, as I don't think it's lawful for them to keep my money for NFL Sunday Ticket considering the season is just a 1/4 over. 

But, I can't stress enough how great it felt to tell them this "Ok, so what I'm going to have you do is cancel my account now". I'm not about to give those clowns another penny and I will most certainly urge others to do the same.

It blows my mind that they would treat a high paying customer of 3 years this way. 

-Dan


----------



## mczolton

dudeche said:


> Not only was this experience completely painful, the folks there at DirectTV were rude. It just blows my mind they can get away with this. I'm in the process of filing a complaint with the BBB, as I don't think it's lawful for them to keep my money for NFL Sunday Ticket considering the season is just a 1/4 over.
> 
> But, I can't stress enough how great it felt to tell them this "Ok, so what I'm going to have you do is cancel my account now". I'm not about to give those clowns another penny and I will most certainly urge others to do the same.
> 
> It blows my mind that they would treat a high paying customer of 3 years this way.
> 
> -Dan


I think I posted this before (in this thread even) but I am constantly amazed by some people. Why exactly do you think you deserve this package? Why didn't you jump on it when you had the chance? And how is it that D* is either being unlawful (you did agree to *their* contract), or in violation of "better business practices" because they refuse to offer you an unadvertised deal. You had the chance to get the package for around $125.00 and you held out for more? Is it greed - maybe?

Now, if they had sent you a flyer in the mail with the offer and then denied it to you, I could understand, but this deal is certainly not a public affair even if it is being broadcast all over the forums.

Mark


----------



## dudeche

Mark, you're making a lot of assumptions (side question: Are you for real?):

- I just found out about this deal last Thursday.

- I called Monday with the intent of signing up with the offer I was given on Saturday. They renegged on it in less than 48 hours. 

- I need to look into the unlawfulness, as I did not sign a contract for this year for NFL Sunday ticket. It was autorenewed. I suppose paying the bill would be a form or agreement, but I need to look into this some more. It amazes me you're even siding with them on this though. As a consumer, I would think you'd want to have the ability to choose different providers/services without contract agreements getting in the way. 

- It has absolutely nothing to do with greed. Again, I'm not sure where you are coming from. I want to get a deal like everyone else. There is nothing wrong with that. It's funny, really, seriously, you would call me, the consumer, greedy. Good one...and I'm having a good chuckle. But, if you'd like to be learned, it has everything to do with customer service expereince. If I have to play a game to get the lowest rate and it frustrates me...then it's a bad experience. It has nothing to do with greed.

- Flyer or not...doesn't matter...that point is not only moot...but dumb.

-Dan


----------



## edrock200

What's surprising to me, (if I did my math correctly) if you planned on staying with DirecTV for at least 6 months (which you would have to with the contract) you would have ended up paying $124 for your HDTivo, a better deal that the $299-100 rebate, but that wasn't good enough, why?


----------



## dudeche

Edrock....Because my freinds not only got the $299-$100 MIR, but the programming discounts as well just a week earlier. Knowing this on Saturday I wasn't content or certain about the deal. On Monday I decided to go with the deal, an suck up the fact I would have to pay more than my friends. When I called back, they said no dice. Is it unreasonable for me to want to think about the offer? 

-Dan


----------



## mczolton

dudeche said:


> - I called Monday with the intent of signing up with the offer I was given on Saturday. They renegged on it in less than 48 hours.


Hey, you passed on it buddy. I don't seem to recall you saying they told you the offer was good indefinitely (or for a limited time for that matter).



> - I need to look into the unlawfulness, as I did not sign a contract for this year for NFL Sunday ticket. It was autorenewed. I suppose paying the bill would be a form or agreement, but I need to look into this some more. It amazes me you're even siding with them on this though. As a consumer, I would think you'd want to have the ability to choose different providers/services without contract agreements getting in the way.


From DirecTV's NFL Sunday Ticket website:

*NFL SUNDAY TICKET automatically continues each year at a special renewal rate, unless customer calls to cancel prior to the start of the season. *

Many subscription services are like this. How is this unlawful?

However, you are correct. I would like to be able to choose a service provider without contracts getting in the way. The fact of the matter is though, you agreed to the contract. You should have been aware of what it entailed. I am all for consumer protection, but I am also for consumer awareness. You have a duty as a consumer to be aware of the contractual obligations you are agreeing to. If you don't like them, vote with your wallet and don't sign the contract.



> - It has absolutely nothing to do with greed. Again, I'm not sure where you are coming from. I want to get a deal like everyone else. There is nothing wrong with that. It's funny, really, seriously, you would call me, the consumer, greedy. Good one...and I'm having a good chuckle. But, if you'd like to be learned, it has everything to do with customer service expereince. If I have to play a game to get the lowest rate and it frustrates me...then it's a bad experience. It has nothing to do with greed.


Allow me to reiterate, you had a deal and you passed on it. You had a chance to get the package for around $125.00 and you held out for more? Like what? Many members here didn't get a deal this good after the price went up.



> - Flyer or not...doesn't matter...that point is not only moot...but dumb.


I don't really see how the point is moot. And I wouldn't go so far as to call it dumb. It just makes you sound childish.

Finally, I'm not defending DirecTV, but I will say this. I have never had a problem with them. I have always weighed my options and read and understood the contracts I was signing. If I have ever had a problem with DirecTV, their CSR have always been able to help.

I certainly don't mind if people want to post the deal they were offered. Far be it from me to deny them. If they received a good deal, then I am happy for them. If not, then better luck next time. I simply take issue with folks attacking a service provider because they didn't take advantage of the offer presented to them.

Mark


----------



## edrock200

dudeche said:


> Edrock....Because my freinds not only got the $299-$100 MIR, but the programming discounts as well just a week earlier. Knowing this on Saturday I wasn't content or certain about the deal. On Monday I decided to go with the deal, an suck up the fact I would have to pay more than my friends. When I called back, they said no dice. Is it unreasonable for me to want to think about the offer?
> 
> -Dan


No, not at all. I didn't realize members were getting both the 299-100mir + programming discounts, I thought the programming discounts came in after the $499 price increase. Personally, I just got the 299-100 deal, but I will say for $124 its still a steal. If you get it and hate it you can ebay it for $500. Even at $174 (your current rate) its an amazing deal. Not to mention (and this is purely an opinion so take it for what its worth) directv will probably swap out dtivo's with mpeg4 dvr's when they are available, otherwise you'll have to shell out big $$$ to get one of those. I would call back and if you can get an hdtivo for anything under $200 after everything I would go for it. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## dudeche

Mark, you seem to be rather defensive in regards to how DirectTV has handled all of this. It amazes me any consumer would find it acceptable.

- Nothing was said in regards to the limit of the offer I was given on Saturday. There is nothing wrong with me wanting to think about that offer.

- Like I said, I need to look more into the auto-renew and contract obligations. I never said without a doubt it's unlawful. Please don't read more into what I write.

- I stand by my statement of the coupon point being dumb. As it is. Some people were getting really good deals calling Customer Retention.....I'm in the process of a move and wanted to get in on the same deal that apparently expired a week earlier. There was never a discussion of a coupon. So the point is irrelevant. 

- Again, my frustration with DirectTV includes the following:

- You have go through many hurdles to get the "best deal". I had to talk with 
6 people. Why is this something I have to do as a loyal customer?

- The agents were not only difficult to deal with, but rude at many times.

- The organization has become the equivalent of a Car Dealership.

I simply....cannot see how any of that can be defended -- unless you like car dealerships and like spending several hours on the phone negotiating.

-Dan


----------



## mczolton

Dan,

There really is no point debating with you if all you are going to say is, my point is dumb.

Mark


----------



## edrock200

I think the main reason most people are getting different lines is because the retention process is largely up to the CSR. Their job is to keep the customer on board without hurting DirecTV's bottom line, and this unfortunately is a large grey area.


----------



## dudeche

edrock200 said:


> No, not at all. I didn't realize members were getting both the 299-100mir + programming discounts, I thought the programming discounts came in after the $499 price increase. Personally, I just got the 299-100 deal, but I will say for $124 its still a steal. If you get it and hate it you can ebay it for $500. Even at $174 (your current rate) its an amazing deal. Not to mention (and this is purely an opinion so take it for what its worth) directv will probably swap out dtivo's with mpeg4 dvr's when they are available, otherwise you'll have to shell out big $$$ to get one of those. I would call back and if you can get an hdtivo for anything under $200 after everything I would go for it. Thats my 2 cents.


Yeah, I had friends that got incredible deals along with the $299 - $100 deal.

In essence I agree with you -- but my experience was so incredibly awful I can't bare to give them anymore of my money. Actually it was probably a good thing in the end as it made me caclulate 100 x 12 months and realize I pay over 1.2k a year to watch Biodome on Showtime. Thank god for NetFlix. I'm going to put a call into Comcast and see what they can do...but I'm already getting the willies.

-Dan


----------



## edrock200

Well, I haven't been with cable in over 3 years (except for cable modem service) but I can say when I did have them they didn't offer me much other than programming credits when the service was out (which was monthly.)  Do your research and give yourself time to calm down over the phone calls before making any quick decisions.


----------



## dudeche

mczolton said:


> Dan,
> 
> There really is no point debating with you if all you are going to say is, my point is dumb.
> 
> Mark


I'm just not sure why or what you're debating with me. Are you trying to tell me my customer service experience was indeed a good one? That I was imagining everything?

Maybe "dumb" isn't a fare word, but I've got to be honest, if you're going to sit there and tell me D* was in the right on this....then I want nothing of it. As it's simply a "debate" that will never be won. And more to the point, what is in it for you to defend D*? Why do you care? Do you work there? Does a family member? I just don't understand why you would defend them.

-Dan


----------



## dudeche

edrock200 said:


> Well, I haven't been with cable in over 3 years (except for cable modem service) but I can say when I did have them they didn't offer me much other than programming credits when the service was out (which was monthly.)  Do your research and give yourself time to calm down over the phone calls before making any quick decisions.


Hehehe...well apparently I have to make a decision while on the phone or I might not get the same offer the next time around. Yeah I had comcast 3 + years ago and wasn't happy with all their "packages".

-Dan


----------



## edrock200

Well, whenever I get an offer from retention, then hang up to decide I always do the following, which may work for you. Call back and ask for retention. As I've stated before do a "meet and greet" with small talk and then go right into the deal, don't ask for it. Basically "Yes I called yesterday and was offered an HDTivo for blah blah blah and I decided to think about it. The CSR said he'd make notes if I decided to do it, so now I would like to take advantage of that offer."

Generally that will get you the deal that was offered to you in the first place. As I've stated before the female CSR's seem more willing to help out and small talk and pleasantries go A LONG way.


----------



## killerdc

You know, I started to feel that way after I spoke to CSR. Last year I called them and asked them about a regular TIVO and they sent me one free and came and installed it for free. I was quite pleased. This time around, I am agreeing with part of what you have to say dudeche. I was treated rudely, and basically told "tough crap" that the deal was two weeks ago, now its over, get over it, you dont like it, go somewhere else. Obviously they are still making fairly good deals. 299 after instant credit and rebates plus 120 dollars in programming is nice. Generous some would say. The problem is the consistency. They should have NEVER come down that low on price only to raise it up 200 bucks a week later. 


I dont have the comcast option i recently found out. I have only the Charter option, and no DVR, nor HD option on top of that, so I guess i have no choice but to live with Directtv for now. Hopefully, as teh second CSR stated, these will come back down in a month and it will again be a awesome deal.

Also 2 of the 3 times, I was told by the CSR that as soon as I hung up the phone the offer would not be valid. Just FYI. I guess that is standard policy. Also, I had girls all 3 times, and I mustve gotten teh ones that are B*&^%es, cause they were all fairly rude, and seemed put off that I was even calling. (And I always try to flirt with small talk)


----------



## mczolton

Dan,

I don't know anyone that works for D*, nor do I work for them. I am simply taking issue with the fact that you got a great deal and yet you passed on it. You proceeded to claim that D* was being unlawful and subject to a complaint to the BBB. Furthermore, most of your anger seems to be related to the fact that you didn't read your contract before signing up and that you missed out on an *unadvertised* offer. I'm sure there are a dozen other members that would have liked this deal and all you did was whine about what you didn't get.

Mark


----------



## Sir_winealot

From what I've read, it was quite rare that someone got anything more than the $299-$100 MIR....this seemed to be the standard. Since this wasn't an advertised deal, let the buyer beware.

All you had to do was tell them to "make a note on the account" pertaining to the offer, and you could've called back anytime and gotten it. I know once I got the deal, I had to shop HDTV's....so it was about 1 week before I called back and said I was going ahead w it (I wanted the TV delivered before the HD DVR).

In any event.....cable sucks! I hope you have better luck w it than I did!


----------



## edrock200

Though a CSR should _never_ be rude to the customer, lets also keep in mind they've probably taken a beating over the flood of $299-100mir calls + arguments once the deal was over. I'm not justifying it, but they are all human too.


----------



## dudeche

mczolton said:


> Dan,
> 
> I don't know anyone that works for D*, nor do I work for them. I am simply taking issue with the fact that you got a great deal and yet you passed on it. You proceeded to claim that D* was being unlawful and subject to a complaint to the BBB. Furthermore, most of your anger seems to be related to the fact that you didn't read your contract before signing up and that you missed out on an *unadvertised* offer. I'm sure there are a dozen other members that would have liked this deal and all you did was whine about what you didn't get.
> 
> Mark


I feel like you're not reading what I'm writing. I never said without a doubt that they were being unlawful. I did say I needed to look into it more. Regardless of that, I am still going to file a complaint with the BBB. Actually, I'm mostly frustrated...not angry. And it really has nothing to do with the contract. As I'm not under contract with them -- except for NFL Sunday Tickey. Where did I whine? Again, you're making assumptions. I left the conversation on Saturday with them so that I could think about it some more. Since you're so big on "Customer Awareness". let me setup a scenario for you. Let's say you want to buy a new car. You go to the dealership and they give you an offer not as good as an offer your friend got a week earlier from the same place. Would you still take it?

-Dan


----------



## Charlutz

I don't think there is a right answer here. The deal was a special that wasn't supposed to be public but got leaked on the boards and D* decided to honor it for many people. Thumbs up to them. It was also unadvertised and like sale prices or coupons, could have expired. We've all been through the hit or miss with retention before. It's frustrating, but the boards allow us to keep looking for good deals. The $299 price was first advertised 6-7 weeks ago. Two weeks ago, posts started appearing that the deal wasn't offered anymore. Anyone who had the chance but passed, should be mad at themselves.

But... I would be mad too if I called to accept a deal that I was offered and was told by a rep *who I knew had some flexibility in what s/he could offer me* that I now had to pay $50 more. Dude, you passed on a great price and are still getting a decent offer. The process sometimes sucks, but divest your emotions and make a rational choice.


----------



## dudeche

Sir_whinealot said:


> From what I've read, it was quite rare that someone got anything more than the $299-$100 MIR....this seemed to be the standard. Since this wasn't an advertised deal, let the buyer beware.
> 
> All you had to do was tell them to "make a note on the account" pertaining to the offer, and you could've called back anytime and gotten it. I know once I got the deal, I had to shop HDTV's....so it was about 1 week before I called back and said I was going ahead w it (I wanted the TV delivered before the HD DVR).
> 
> In any event.....cable sucks! I hope you have better luck w it than I did!


They did make a note  But, along with that note they said "expires after I hang up"...something I wasn't made aware of.

In the end all these hurdles are just silly.

Yeah, anyone have any experience with The Dish Network? At this point I will probably just get basic cable and use NetFlix -- Watching Lord of the Rings (parts I, II, and III) over and over and over again is just not worth it. Plus, Howard Stern is going on-demand.

-Dan


----------



## killerdc

There are alot of people in the same boat. It doesnt make much sense, but they are entitled to do what they please. 

You use the car analogy, I use the "sale" analogy. If you go to FOLEY's (or whatever your neighborhood department store is) for their Red Apple 2 day (Saturday and Sunday) sale which happens every now and again, and you show up on Monday after the sale is over, you can't expect to get the same deal as they had over the weekend. The sale is just over and thats that. That seems more logical. Besides, as I posted before, teh CSR rep said to keep an eye out around the holidays it should go back down in price. 

I feel your frustration, and trust me, I looked into other options for the first time in several years, but in the end, I am going to wait it out.


----------



## dudeche

Charlutz said:


> I don't think there is a right answer here. The deal was a special that wasn't supposed to be public but got leaked on the boards and D* decided to honor it for many people. Thumbs up to them. It was also unadvertised and like sale prices or coupons, could have expired. We've all been through the hit or miss with retention before. It's frustrating, but the boards allow us to keep looking for good deals. The $299 price was first advertised 6-7 weeks ago. Two weeks ago, posts started appearing that the deal wasn't offered anymore. Anyone who had the chance but passed, should be mad at themselves.
> 
> But... I would be mad too if I called to accept a deal that I was offered and was told by a rep *who I knew had some flexibility in what s/he could offer me* that I now had to pay $50 more. Dude, you passed on a great price and are still getting a decent offer. The process sometimes sucks, but divest your emotions and make a rational choice.


Yeah, I told the reps I could understand how they were getting hit hard on the $299 deal. I can do the math and it didn't make sense for them to be doing that deal anymore. My frustration was with how I was treated. I'm not about to get into a 2 year contract with a company that treats me like this.....Mark, chaulk that up to "Customer Awareness".

-Dan


----------



## dudeche

killerdc said:


> There are alot of people in the same boat. It doesnt make much sense, but they are entitled to do what they please.
> 
> You use the car analogy, I use the "sale" analogy. If you go to FOLEY's (or whatever your neighborhood department store is) for their Red Apple 2 day (Saturday and Sunday) sale which happens every now and again, and you show up on Monday after the sale is over, you can't expect to get the same deal as they had over the weekend. The sale is just over and thats that. That seems more logical. Besides, as I posted before, teh CSR rep said to keep an eye out around the holidays it should go back down in price.
> 
> I feel your frustration, and trust me, I looked into other options for the first time in several years, but in the end, I am going to wait it out.


Difference is that I was not made aware of the expiration of the offer I was given on Saturday. And I had though the CSR made notes of it so that I could call back and get it.

Again, my frustration has mostly to do with how I was treated.

-Dan


----------



## dwynne

dudeche said:


> Again, my frustration has mostly to do with how I was treated.


And I think the frustration of those reading through the thread is comments like "I'm in the process of filing a complaint with the BBB" - because they didn't give you a good enough deal?

I am no D* "booster" but we all seem to have been offered a different deal at different times. Folks who missed the $299 deal (or could not get it) should not whine on and on because they didn't get it - just like folks who where offered a decent deal (but not quite as good as someone else) didn't take it and now missed it. It hurls they didn't tell you the deal expired when you hung up, but based on all the comment here what did you expect? It is CSR roulette so the odds of getting a better or even the same deal would change with each call - so if they offer you something you can live with you should have jumped on it. It is your right to dump D* if you want to, but after having read through several pages of whining about it and replies to the whine (like this one) why don't you just drop it and go sign up for cable or Dish?

Dennis


----------



## dwynne

For those that missed the $299 direct from D* deal and are now offered the HDTivo for $499 + tax + shipping direct from D* you might think about just ordering from 6th Ave Electronics. Their price is down to $469.06 including shipping and no tax (except for NJ and NY, I think).

Link-Poo

You would have to ask a D* rep if buying at "retail" would still entitle you to any rebates or one time or programming credits, but for those (like me) that already have an OTA antenna and multi-port switch this is a cheap as I have found on a new (or 2nd or 3rd) HDTivo now that the $299 direct deal is gone (or was not offered in some cases).

This is only for folks who need no install, switch, or OTA antenna.

Dennis


----------



## dudeche

dwynne said:


> And I think the frustration of those reading through the thread is comments like "I'm in the process of filing a complaint with the BBB" - because they didn't give you a good enough deal?
> 
> I am no D* "booster" but we all seem to have been offered a different deal at different times. Folks who missed the $299 deal (or could not get it) should not whine on and on because they didn't get it - just like folks who where offered a decent deal (but not quite as good as someone else) didn't take it and now missed it. It hurls they didn't tell you the deal expired when you hung up, but based on all the comment here what did you expect? It is CSR roulette so the odds of getting a better or even the same deal would change with each call - so if they offer you something you can live with you should have jumped on it. It is your right to dump D* if you want to, but after having read through several pages of whining about it and replies to the whine (like this one) why don't you just drop it and go sign up for cable or Dish?
> 
> Dennis


Actually, I'm not filing a complaint to BBB based on them not gving me a good deal -- it should be clear why I am so I won't bore you with the details.

My intent of my original post was to make public the experience I had with D*. Nothing more, nothing less. You can do what you want with it. But, if someone is going to imply that my experience wasn't bad or that I goofed somehow or I was being too greedy, I'm going to respond. Just like I'm responding this this drivel of yours. To say I'm whining is silly. I've already canceled D*....and I'm already looking for alternatives. I find it asanine that people would find D*s handling of all this as OK. Or that "CSR Roulette" is acceptable. More power to you.

Anyway, I'm done. And don't worry, I will still respect you if you're a D* customer.

-Dan


----------



## nellee

dudeche said:


> *Anyway, I'm done*. And don't worry, I will still respect you if you're a D* customer.
> 
> -Dan


Thank god....be gone whining whiner 

Your fault for not taking the deal you were offered and expecting more if you called again and trying to top off the first offer with more chocolate syrup and cherries.


----------



## dwynne

dudeche said:


> To say I'm whining is silly. I've already canceled D*....and I'm already looking for alternatives. I find it asanine that people would find D*s handling of all this as OK. Or that "CSR Roulette" is acceptable. More power to you.


Sounds like whining to the rest of us 

You should have thought through the options before you got mad and cancelled service. My local cable company is a lot more expensive for less channels and their DVRs (while renting for only $10 a month each) only have 120gb drives in them, can't be expanded, and do not have the Tivo interface. I looked at going back to Dish as well but by the time I purchased several of their HD DVRs it would cost me more than just buying a new HDTivo at retail and keeping what I have.

I don't care for the way each person gets a different deal either - nor do I like playing CSR roulette - but that is they way they run their company it seems. IF I had found that cable or Dish really WAS a better deal then I too could have told them to stuff it - but I checked BEFORE I called so had to just accept what I was or was not offered. Didn't mean I have to love it (or D*), though.....

Dennis


----------



## newsposter

mczolton
Many subscription services are like this. How is this unlawful?
[/QUOTE said:


> Look at the example of the girls gone wild empire... he did the same thing with trial videos


----------



## mczolton

newsposter said:


> Look at the example of the girls gone wild empire... he did the same thing with trial videos


Seriously 

Mark


----------



## servicedoc

When I go to DirecTV site, it shows $599 after rebate? Where in the world is everyone getting this for $299


----------



## Kevin L

Dan, I'm with a number of the others here. I believe you're either acting unreasonably, being childish, or are naive to the way things work in the world. Let me address some of your issues.



dudeche said:


> Mark, you seem to be rather defensive in regards to how DirectTV has handled all of this. It amazes me any consumer would find it acceptable.
> 
> - Nothing was said in regards to the limit of the offer I was given on Saturday. There is nothing wrong with me wanting to think about that offer.


Unless stated in writing or verbally, I know of no law that makes an offer by anyone or any company an obligation. They made an offer and you didn't accept. There was no consideration and no contract existed. Why didn't you ask them if you can think about it and how long do I have to make this decision?

This is no different than pulling into a gas station, seeing the price is $2.99 and deciding you'll wait until tomorrow to fill up. When you go the next day, the price is now $3.19. Are you saying since they offered you the gas the day before for $2.99 they're obligated to sell it to you for that price. Or, suppose you called up a store and asked how much an item was. They told you X dollars. You go two days later and the price is now higher. There's no obligation on their part because you waited to come in to make your purchase.



dudeche said:


> - Like I said, I need to look more into the auto-renew and contract obligations. I never said without a doubt it's unlawful. Please don't read more into what I write.


Most auto-renew contracts state that if you make payment you are bound by the current terms. Standard contract law: Offer/Acceptance/Consideration.



dudeche said:


> - I stand by my statement of the coupon point being dumb. As it is. Some people were getting really good deals calling Customer Retention.....I'm in the process of a move and wanted to get in on the same deal that apparently expired a week earlier. There was never a discussion of a coupon. So the point is irrelevant.


I missed the discussion about the coupon, so I'll pass on that. But it irritates me how childish people can be. You should evaluate any purchase as whether it makes sense to you and is fair for the parties involved, not based on what others got. If you do that, sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. These "deals" were done by the customer retention department and were subject to evaluation of each customer and situation. Just because someone else got a better deal than you doesn't mean you're getting a bad deal.



dudeche said:


> - Again, my frustration with DirectTV includes the following:
> 
> - You have go through many hurdles to get the "best deal". I had to talk with
> 6 people. Why is this something I have to do as a loyal customer?


CSR Roulette is a known problem at DirecTV. Irritating, but sometimes it works at in your favor. I do agree it lacks a level of professionalism.

Your last sentence to me is hogwash. I'm so sick of people throwing up the "loyal customer" moniker. They're are very, very few loyal customers in any business. A loyal customer stays with a company through times when things may not be the best. Most of us (including me) are only loyal to ourselves. As long as DirecTV (or any business) does the best job for my dollar they get my business. When I can get a better deal elsewhere, that's where I'll move my business. If customers were loyal, you wouldn't have Wal-mart, CVS, Genovese, Eckerd's, Home Depot, Lowe's, etc. driving all the Mom and Pop businesses to closure. It's happened because these chains offer more selection at lower prices, so we shop there instead of the mom and pops. Nothing wrong with that. It's our money and we can spend how and where we please. Just don't try to say you're with DirecTV because you're loyal. That's baloney.



dudeche said:


> - The agents were not only difficult to deal with, but rude at many times.


There's no reason for people to be rude. Unfortunately, it's fairly prevalent.



dudeche said:


> - The organization has become the equivalent of a Car Dealership.


Huh? This is a stereotype. There are good car dealerships and bad dealerships. Same as all businesses.



dudeche said:


> I simply....cannot see how any of that can be defended -- unless you like car dealerships and like spending several hours on the phone negotiating.
> 
> -Dan


I like car dealerships when I need them. Otherwise I don't care. I don't like spending several hours on the phone negotiating unless that's what it takes to strike a fair deal. You had a fair deal with your Saturday call to DirecTV, just not as good as you wanted. You took a gamble and waited, and lost. I suggest if you're really serious about getting an HR10, you strike while the iron's hot.

Good luck.


----------



## Kevin L

killerdc said:


> I was treated rudely, and basically told "tough crap" that the deal was two weeks ago, now its over, get over it, you dont like it, go somewhere else. Obviously they are still making fairly good deals. 299 after instant credit and rebates plus 120 dollars in programming is nice. Generous some would say. The problem is the consistency. They should have NEVER come down that low on price only to raise it up 200 bucks a week later.


I've said it before, killer, rudeness is rampant in America, and it's a shame.

I have to disagree with your NEVER statement. This was never listed as a price reduction anywhere on the DirecTV website or literature. The regular price is listed as $599 (I think). This pricing at $299 was tantamount to a sale, and now the sale is over. Nearly all businesses have sales, and we know the reduced pricing is only good for the sale period.


----------



## Kevin L

dudeche said:


> They did make a note  In the end all these hurdles are just silly.
> 
> Yeah, anyone have any experience with The Dish Network? At this point I will probably just get basic cable and use NetFlix -- Watching Lord of the Rings (parts I, II, and III) over and over and over again is just not worth it. Plus, Howard Stern is going on-demand.
> 
> -Dan


Hi, Dan.

Yes the hurdles are silly. I agree.

I was with Dish for two or three years before coming to DirecTV in Jan 2002. I was never really pleased with their customer service, and the longer I stayed with them, the more dissatisfied I became. That's why I went to DirecTV. After three plus years with DirecTV, other than poorer PQ from compression, I'm more satisfied with them than when I started.

Another thing to be aware of with Dish is from what I've read, their DVRs are nowhere near as good as DirecTV's. Some feel, as did I with the DishPlayer, that they are nothing but beta testers for Dish.


----------



## dwynne

Kevin L said:


> Another thing to be aware of with Dish is from what I've read, their DVRs are nowhere near as good as DirecTV's. Some feel, as did I with the DishPlayer, that they are nothing but beta testers for Dish.


I had a couple of DishPlayers and I am pretty sure I WAS a beta tester  . When they worked, it was super (at the time) but after the xxth time of mine crashing and losing all the shows I said enough. I had a SA Tivo and loved it (and it rarely crashed) and D* was selling DTivos now and I found a good deal so I switched.

The new MPEG4 DVRs from D* are said to NOT be Tivos. I will have to evaluate them before I decide what to do at the point when my HDTivos and SD DTivos are "obsolete". To me Tivo makes the DVR I want and I only signed up with Direct because of that.

Even if the Dish DVRs are on a par or better than the Tivos I have now, I now have more to replace so unless Dish was to make me a heck of a deal I would not be inclined to move back....

I tried one of the cable companies DVRs and it was pitiful compared to any Tivo.

Dennis


----------



## Kevin L

dwynne said:


> I had a couple of DishPlayers and I am pretty sure I WAS a beta tester  . When they worked, it was super (at the time) but after the xxth time of mine crashing and losing all the shows I said enough. I had a SA Tivo and loved it (and it rarely crashed) and D* was selling DTivos now and I found a good deal so I switched.
> 
> The new MPEG4 DVRs from D* are said to NOT be Tivos. I will have to evaluate them before I decide what to do at the point when my HDTivos and SD DTivos are "obsolete". To me Tivo makes the DVR I want and I only signed up with Direct because of that.
> 
> Even if the Dish DVRs are on a par or better than the Tivos I have now, I now have more to replace so unless Dish was to make me a heck of a deal I would not be inclined to move back....
> 
> I tried one of the cable companies DVRs and it was pitiful compared to any Tivo.
> 
> Dennis


Hi, Dennis.

My experience with DVRs, in order, are: DishPlayer, UltimateTV, DirecTV Series 1 Dtivos, DirecTV Series 2 Dtivos, DirecTV HR10s.

UltimateTV, which had a UI quite similar to the DishPlayer, was the most satisfying DVR I ever had. I had six of them at one point. Only reason I switched was the lack of HD, so when I switched to the HR10 and sold my UTVs and replaced them with the one HR10 and five SD DVRs with TiVo.

I have heard the cable company DVRs are pretty lame compared to TiVo. I sincerely hope the HD DVR offerings from DirecTV (without TiVo) are up to the task. Right now the HR10s (I have three now) do the job. I'm content to wait until DirecTV gets it right, or at least as good as I have now.


----------



## toneman

dwynne said:


> You would have to ask a D* rep if buying at "retail" would still entitle you to any rebates...


If the rebate in question is the $100 D* MIR form mailed to those folks who ordered their HD-Tivos directly from DTV--you might want to note that if you (are allowed to) use this same form for a HD-Tivo bought from a retail outlet, keep in mind that--IIRC--the small print on said form states that you are committing to a 2-year contract w/ D* by signing the MIR form. This might be an issue for someone who was looking to get the $100 MIR but trying to get around the 2-year renewal by buying the HD-Tivo from a retail outlet...


----------



## toneman

dudeche--although I think almost everyone else who's posted in this thread more or less agree that the CSRs could have been a bit more polite with you, I think your beef--as far as the reason behind your original post is concerned--isn't just about how rudely you were treated; the tone and contents of some of your subsequent replies to this thread clearly imply that you're ticked out about other stuff as well. Okay, so you're miffed that DTV "renegged" on their Saturday offer a couple of days later--I can understand why you'd be a bit upset over that...but --why do you appear to act as if you should be "rightfully" (I know you didn't use that word) entitled to the same deal your buddies got earlier, just because they were able to get such a deal? I mean, some folks were probably wondering why they weren't able to swing any or very little programming credits while others were getting all kinds of such credits...but again--DTV didn't officially come out with anything stating that everybody who called in for the $299 HD-Tivo deal were rightfully entitled to other credits. Heck, they didn't even officially announce/advertise the $299 - $100 MIR to existing DTV subscribers to begin with--if they did, they probably would have done so via inserts included with your billing statement or something like that.

Like I said, it sucks that DTV renegged on their offer...but it's not as if they didn't give you an opportunity to accept it; heck, there are many other posts from folks who weren't even given that opportunity. The fact that you lost out on the deal because you waited a day or two before deciding isn't DTV's fault at all; sure, one's entitled to "sleep on it", but if one waits too long and finds out he's too late--again, how is that anyone else's (in your case, DTV) fault but yours? Of course, you probably see it differently--instead of you "losing out", it was DTV "taking it away"...easier to lay complete blame on the other party rather than accept some of the blame yourself, eh?


----------



## dwynne

toneman said:


> the small print on said form states that you are committing to a 2-year contract w/ D* by signing the MIR form. This might be an issue for someone who was looking to get the $100 MIR but trying to get around the 2-year renewal by buying the HD-Tivo from a retail outlet...


I thought the same thing and posted the same warning in this thread, but then I asked a couple of CSRs and was told that ANY of the "high tech" receivers (HD Tivo or HD Tuner) now require a 2 year commitment in exchange for the new, lower pricing. I posted this correction also in this thread.

When I got my first HD Tivo it cost close to $1,000 (less one time and programming credits) but was only a 1 year commitment. The new ones cost a lot less (no matter which deal you get) but require a 2 year hitch. If the 2 year commitment bothers folks, I guess they could ask how much more they could pay to only get a 1 year deal. Kind of like a cell phone deal, the phone is free with a 2 year contract, $100 with a 1 year, or $400 with no contract.

Dennis


----------



## Guindalf

toneman said:


> If the rebate in question is the $100 D* MIR form mailed to those folks who ordered their HD-Tivos directly from DTV--you might want to note that if you (are allowed to) use this same form for a HD-Tivo bought from a retail outlet, keep in mind that--IIRC--the small print on said form states that you are committing to a 2-year contract w/ D* by signing the MIR form. This might be an issue for someone who was looking to get the $100 MIR but trying to get around the 2-year renewal by buying the HD-Tivo from a retail outlet...


Doesn't work. The rebate isn't what ties you in to the two-year commitment. I was told when the HD unit was activated that I was committed to a two-year agreement without any mention of the MIR.

If you buy from retail, Ithink you'll find that the price is "subject to connection and programming commitment" and if you don't activate, you are liable to more charges.


----------



## newsposter

mczolton said:


> Seriously
> 
> Mark


Well, I can't tell the tone on the internet so i'll play it safe and answer you. Yes, the guy that owns that company has been sued for not canceling people's service after the trial offer and they requested it. I have no clue how it turned out. The guy's a total jerk though. His attitude just bites no matter if he's right or wrong.


----------



## toneman

dwynne said:


> I thought the same thing and posted the same warning in this thread, but then I asked a couple of CSRs and was told that ANY of the "high tech" receivers (HD Tivo or HD Tuner) now require a 2 year commitment in exchange for the new, lower pricing. I posted this correction also in this thread.
> 
> Dennis


My bad for reposting the same info; regarding the "high-tech"/2-year requirement--IIRC the fine print on the rebate form stated that accepting the rebate offer (not necessarily those exact words), one is committing to a 1-year contract if the rebate is for a standard DVR purchase, or a 2-year contract if it's for one of the aforementioned "high-tech" DVRs (which I think the only model DTV currently offers that would qualify as a "high-tech" DVR would be the HR10-250).


----------



## Kevin L

newsposter said:


> Well, I can't tell the tone on the internet so i'll play it safe and answer you. Yes, the guy that owns that company has been sued for not canceling people's service after the trial offer and they requested it. I have no clue how it turned out. The guy's a total jerk though. His attitude just bites no matter if he's right or wrong.


To stay a little OT, did any of you see Saturday Night Live premier last week. One of the fake commercials they did was "Girls Gone Wild - Katrina". They were getting girls to flash for bottles of water. A little sick, and probably not PC, but it still made me laugh.

BTW, for those that have SP set up for SNL, you may want to change it to NBC-HD. SNL is in HD this season.


----------



## toneman

Guindalf said:


> Doesn't work. The rebate isn't what ties you in to the two-year commitment. I was told when the HD unit was activated that I was committed to a two-year agreement without any mention of the MIR.
> 
> If you buy from retail, Ithink you'll find that the price is "subject to connection and programming commitment" and if you don't activate, you are liable to more charges.


I think it isn't just the mere activation of an HD-DVR that authorizes DTV to lock you in to a 2-year commitment; I mean, what if I just wanted to add another HR10--bought from Best Buy or some other B&M store--to my existing one(s)--is DTV essentially telling me that they'll let me do so *only* if I agree to renew w/ a 2-year commitment? I think the 2-year commitment is if you agreed to the $299 HR10 deal that (supposedly) just recently expired, and that filling out the rebate form is just another way for DTV to prove that you indeed agreed to commit to a 2-year term.


----------



## Kevin L

toneman said:


> I think it isn't just the mere activation of an HD-DVR that authorizes DTV to lock you in to a 2-year commitment; I mean, what if I just wanted to add another HR10--bought from Best Buy or some other B&M store--to my existing one(s)--is DTV essentially telling me that they'll let me do so *only* if I agree to renew w/ a 2-year commitment? I think the 2-year commitment is if you agreed to the $299 HR10 deal that (supposedly) just recently expired, and that filling out the rebate form is just another way for DTV to prove that you indeed agreed to commit to a 2-year term.


Yes, that's what they're saying. If you activate a receiver, you're agreeing to a new commitment period. It's not cumulative. It just starts a new period.


----------



## dwynne

Kevin L said:


> Yes, that's what they're saying. If you activate a receiver, you're agreeing to a new committment period. It's not cumulative. It just starts a new period.


I agree - that matches what I was told. If you want a $999 HD Tivo then you may only need to commit to another year from the date you activate it, but to get a "discount" HD Tivo ($599, $499, $229 - with or without a rebate) then you are committing to two more years from that point forward.

I THOUGHT it was tied to the rebate (based on the fine print of the rebate form), but was told several times that when I activated a new HD Tivo no matter where it was purchased - it was a new 2 year commitment.

EDIT: Keep in mind that the commitment is to keep a minimum level of service on for the commitment period. If you have Total Choice Premier and purchased 2 new HD Tivos you are committing to keeping (at least) a single receiver going for 2 years on at least Total Choice ($41.99 and up). So "in theory" you could buy several and only be committed to keeping a single receiver on for 2 years from the date of the last one you activate at $41.99. With a cell phone account, it is a commitment for each phone and not the whole account - AFAIK D* is just the account and not a promise to keep every box on.

Dennis


----------



## Kevin L

dwynne said:


> I agree - that matches what I was told. If you want a $999 HD Tivo then you may only need to commit to another year from the date you activate it, but to get a "discount" HD Tivo ($599, $499, $229 - with or without a rebate) then you are committing to two more years from that point forward.
> 
> I THOUGHT it was tied to the rebate (based on the fine print of the rebate form), but was told several times that when I activated a new HD Tivo no matter where it was purchased - it was a new 2 year commitment.
> 
> Dennis


This isn't any different than it was in the past, except that it's now two years for advanced receivers. In the past, whether you knew it or not, you committed to another year when you activated another receiver.

What I believe is new is the ability to send the receiver back to get out of the commitment. You always, AFAIK, could get out of the contract by paying a pro-rated amount.


----------



## cbearnm

mczolton said:


> Dan,
> 
> I don't know anyone that works for D*, nor do I work for them. I am simply taking issue with the fact that you got a great deal and yet you passed on it. You proceeded to claim that D* was being unlawful and subject to a complaint to the BBB. Furthermore, most of your anger seems to be related to the fact that you didn't read your contract before signing up and that you missed out on an *unadvertised* offer. I'm sure there are a dozen other members that would have liked this deal and all you did was whine about what you didn't get.
> 
> Mark


The retentive side of me cringed when I read, "I don't know anyone that works for D*, nor do I work for them". I think it would be rather implicit that if you don't know anyone that works for them, you wouldn't work there either. Unless you work without knowing anybody around you, even the person that hired you. Highly improbable. Sorry, just my goofy little mind running away.  (no offense intended)

But I agree with you completely. The argument keeps coming back to the "But my friends got it" thing. I am sure that there are hundreds, if not thousands of people that bought the HD-DVR @ $599 without ever hearing about the specials. They are probably pleased with their purchase (compared to $999) In fact, thank goodness that there were as many, because that gave retention more wiggle room to oil the squeaky wheels (us).

It comes down to, if you get a good deal, grab it. Don't be like the dog that drops his bone in the lake reaching for his reflection's bone. It was an unadvertised (unpromoted, by D*) 'special' that they decide who they give it to. If I sell your friends a cookie for 10 cents and want to sell it to you for 25 cents, I'm allowed (as long as it's note based on race, color, creed, etc..) Same thing here. Even if all three of you signed up the same day, at the same levels and all paid promptly, they can vary what they offer as much as they want. In fact, I would bet that if D* had firm guidelines for retention offers, it would be less than what you were offered. I think that's the reason we saw this (great) deal dry up. Management started to see the $$$ shrinking away.

When I negotiated with retention, I told them I had to think about it, would they PLEASE be able to make a note of the offer and I'll call back in a couple of days. (This is after the usual schmoozing, "Bet you've been busy lately", "You have a tough job, huh?", generally, just being empathetic) When I called back, I said that I was just about ready to go on the previous offer, but was there ANY Better deal available. I was able to squeeze an extra $50 and locked it in. (In fact, I had already ordered the receiver from Value Elect and it was delivered that day.)

I hung up, called in to activate the receiver (couple of hours later) and was transferred back to retention to apply the discounts.

Long story short. I was pleased with the offer and had them commit to it. I was able to eek out a little more, but wouldn't have been surprised to hear them say "No". As far as removing the offer, it was improper, but certainly not actionable. If you take the stand that it was an oral contract, they would still have 3 business days to rescind it, under standard contract law. Even if it were in writing, the cancellation period could apply. Not too smart on the CSR's part, but definitely not illegal.

One other point that I have seen here, the female CSRs are almost always better than the male CSRs. I think the males have a power trip fantasy and tend to act it out. If you invest just 30 seconds of idle chitchat, you make it twice as hard for them to say No to you. The guys seem to just want to get on to the next call. Again, a little empathy goes a long way with CSRs. If you start off at 100 mph, you're generally going to hit the wall. Crank it up slowly.

I have no problem of being accused of taking D* side on this. I have no affiliation, but gotta call it as I see it. They are a business that needs to report to shareholders. Check your mutual funds, chances are you might be a shareholder without knowing it. If you choose to walk, that's your perogative, actually your responsibility if you feel truly wronged. But for most of the rest of us, D* is the best value in satelllite entertainment. We would love to pay less, but it's a free market. I want them there is 5, 10, 20 years from now.


----------



## mczolton

cbearnm said:


> The retentive side of me cringed when I read, "I don't know anyone that works for D*, nor do I work for them".


Yeah, good point 

Mark


----------



## csidouglas

the problem with this offer is that the price you paid for the reciever is irrelevant and when you bought the reciever is irrelevant . I called a csr and went through this and asked him how do I benefit from this offer and he basically said because the prices on the boxes are subsidized by them and then I told him that at no point when I asked to turn on this service did anyone ask me when or how much I paid for the box much less tell me that I was agreeing with a 2 year annual commitment. I got thirty days and I will return my unit and cancel my hd subscription. With the exception of superfan (another rip-off) there is not that many hd channels to support thier position on this. When new content becomes available I can understand this but until then it is unwarranted. When FIOS is more widely available alot of these guys (cable and Satelite) will have problems shoddy service will not be excepted and then you will really see these companies change there views. Choice is the power of the consumer.


----------



## edrock200

I think FIOS and Video on demand has directv extending contracts from one year to two year. This is most likely why they slap you with a contract on just about any transaction now. Again though, I really don't know how legally binding it can be...half the time the CSR doesn't even tell you (I got a post card in the mail) and you've signed nothing.

That said I'm very happy with DirecTV.


----------



## Kevin L

cbearnm said:


> Long story short. I was pleased with the offer and had them commit to it. I was able to eek out a little more, but wouldn't have been surprised to hear them say "No". As far as removing the offer, it was improper, but certainly not actionable. If you take the stand that it was an oral contract, they would still have 3 business days to rescind it, under standard contract law. Even if it were in writing, the cancellation period could apply. Not too smart on the CSR's part, but definitely not illegal.


I certainly don't know every state's laws, but you have some misconceptions on standard contract law. To begin with, there was no contract. An offer was made and it was not accepted, therefore no contract. To be a valid contract, whether oral or written, there must be three basic actions: An offer, an acceptance, and consideration. Only the first action occured. DirecTV made an offer. The subscriber did not accept the offer. Since there wasn't a prior agreement as to how long the offer was good, barring any applicable law, DirecTV was free to withdraw the offer.

The other part of your statement that needs correction is the three-day right of rescission. This is a right afforded only in limited situations. I'm sure some states have their own definitions; common transactions that have three-day rights of rescission are purchases from door-to-door salesman (more specifically, transactions done away from the seller's place of business), health club memberships, certain loan transactions (including home equity loans), and a few others. There is generally no three-day right of rescission for transactions where the only contact between the parties is by mail or telephone.

Now, I'm not an attorney, nor do I pretend to be. I'm sure there are others here that know more about contract law than I do. If I'm incorrect on any of this, I'd like to know, please. Thanks.


----------



## toneman

dwynne said:


> I agree - that matches what I was told. If you want a $999 HD Tivo then you may only need to commit to another year from the date you activate it, but to get a "discount" HD Tivo ($599, $499, $229 - with or without a rebate) then you are committing to two more years from that point forward.
> 
> I THOUGHT it was tied to the rebate (based on the fine print of the rebate form), but was told several times that when I activated a new HD Tivo no matter where it was purchased - it was a new 2 year commitment.
> 
> EDIT: Keep in mind that the commitment is to keep a minimum level of service on for the commitment period. If you have Total Choice Premier and purchased 2 new HD Tivos you are committing to keeping (at least) a single receiver going for 2 years on at least Total Choice ($41.99 and up). So "in theory" you could buy several and only be committed to keeping a single receiver on for 2 years from the date of the last one you activate at $41.99. With a cell phone account, it is a commitment for each phone and not the whole account - AFAIK D* is just the account and not a promise to keep every box on.
> 
> Dennis


True, but activating a "discounted" DVR vs. one bought at full price--rebate or no rebate--aren't necessarily the same thing. I mean, I sure hope I would not be required to renew to a 2-year commitment based on solely activating a HD Tivo, regardless of how much I paid for it and/or where I bought it from. An analogy would be purchasing cell phones--you can purchase a particular cell phone from a provider at a discount, provided that you agree to renew for X years...or you can purchase the same phone--either from the same provider or elsewhere--at full retail price and activate it w/o having to renew/sign a (multi)-year commitment. I can't speak for all cell phone providers, but I can say that Cingular will allow you to activate a phone w/o contract renewal if you can prove that you paid full price for said phone.

IOW--why should someone who paid $599 (or whatever the current non-discounted price may be) for an HD Tivo bought at Best Buy be required to agree to the same 2-year commitment that someone else who got theirs for $299 from DTV had to agree to in order to get the $299 price? Sure you could say that the $299 deal is/was for those who've been with DTV for some time--but based on other posts, "some time" can be as little as one week...

Also--if you read the Terms and Conditions on the rebate form, I believe it states something to the effect that the offer (namely, the $100 rebate) is only valid if among other things, you commit to 24 consecutive months of TC programming. One could infer from this statement that it's possible to commit to less than 24 months upon activation of the DVR, as long as one is willing to forgo the $100 rebate. If one is required to commit for 2 years in order to activate a HD DVR *no matter where it was bought and/or how much it cost*, then why bother with the rebate form requirement? It would be so simple for DTV to just automatically credit or mail $100 to a subscriber who verbally agrees over the phone to commit for 2 years when they call DTV in order to activate the HD DVR, no? And no, I don't need to hear about "they have rebate forms hoping that perhaps some folks won't even bother mailing them in, fill them out incorrectly (thus voiding the rebate), lost mail, etc.--how many folks do you know who would pass up $100, or not bother about following up on such a large rebate if he/she hasn't gotten anything back yet?


----------



## dwynne

All I can say is that is what I was told by several CSRs and "customer retention" folks. Just call for yourself and ask:

*What is the commitment period if I activate a new HD Tivo? *

They should tell you 2 years - rebate or no rebate.

Obtain a new HDTivo from a retail source and call to activate it and they will say (with no mention of the rebate) that this is a 2 year commitment.

The reason that there was a "secret sale" is so they could dump more of these (and lock more folks in for 2 more years) without the retail chain going ape over the $299 price. Clearly if they advertised the "sale" the retail dealers would be mad since that would selling to us cheaper than they sell to them - so they have this "secret sale".

Rebates are ways for the seller to keep your money longer - and maybe forever if you fail to send in for it or it gets lost in the mail. I have ordered Dell made stuff direct from Dell and still have to mail in a rebate to Dell and wait for my money back. Clearly logic would tell you that since I purchased something Dell made from Dell they should have just discounted it and not fooled with the rebate - but that is the way they work. Direct just decided the same thing - buy from retail and get a rebate and buy direct and get it to, but they keep your $100 until they get around to mailing you a check.

I called the cable company to complain about the price of my cable modem and they gave me the new customer deal ($19.95 a month for 6 months). So everyone who does not complain pays more than 2x what I pay for 6 months - just like this deal. You say the right things to the right folks and you might get the HD Tivo for $299 - $100. If you don't know to call or don't get the right person or say the right thing then you will have to pay retail.

But either way, you commit to 2 more years.

Even if you assumed that no rebate = 1 yr, it would not be too smart to pay $300 or $500 or $600 for a new HD Tivo and pass on the rebate and THEN turn it off after 12 months of service. Why even buy it if you are not going to be a customer long enough to get some return on your money?

Dennis


----------



## ronaldmaustin

I came across this thread doing some research on this issue. I have been informed by Directv reps, on more than one occassion, that if you purchase the box "used" and not from a retail outlet, they do not require a commitment of any kind. However, if you state that the box was purchased "used" they do have to fedex you a new card for $20. That's it. Now, it's not clear to me whether they would check for prior activation, as to their definition of used. It seemed to me that it was enough that it was not purchased from a retail outlet like Circuit City. 

I think that this policy, as well as the rebate hook, goes to certain state laws which I cannot quote you, but state something to the effect that if you buy satellite boxes, cell phones, etc. that you cannot be locked into a contract if they can (a) activate the equipment for other users and (b) a commitment was not a part of the purchase contract. There is no coincidence that this is a policy for both DTV and every cell phone company in the State of California. Hence, they allow you to purchase from a third party with no commitment, but can commit you as part of the rebate program. So, if you have a friend purchase from a store (so long as purchase requires no commitment, and I do not know that it doesn't) and he sells the box to you, you can forego the rebate, pay $20 and have no long term contract with DTV.

One other thing about the HR10-250 .... it will be defunct towards the end of this year or maybe early next, so I think it is bogus to lock everyone into two year contracts on HD, then require an upgrade. DTV has said they will offer an upgrade, but it is not yet clear whether this will be free or not. In any event, I think that if additional purchase or "upgrade fee" is required, this essentially changes the spirit, if not the terms, of the contract and DTV is ripe for a lawsuit if they enforce a 2 year term at that point.

I welcome your comments on this.


----------



## Anubys

ronaldmaustin said:


> I came across this thread doing some research on this issue.


welcome to the forum!

do some more research...there's a ton of information and opinion about this...

here's my Readers Digest version:

1. HD-Tivos will be operational for a good while. The new units are not slated to be available until mid-2006. Given recent deadlines, I say if it comes out early 2007, it would be early!

2. Even when the new boxes come out, the HD-Tivo will still be good, especially if you get your OTA with an antenna.

3. All indications are that the new boxes will be as good as Tivo. (but we're not holding our breath on this one!).

4. All indications are the upgrade will be at little or no cost. I'm quite confident that the upgrade will be free (purely my opinion but also the recent copy of Consumer Report says so).

don't worry...the HD-Tivo is the best thing right now...


----------



## dwynne

I would think that would be true - if you purchased a used, previously activated box then they are not having to pay a "reward" to the company that sold it to you at a discount so they don't need to lock you in to a longer commitment.

I would expect they would know if you purchased a new HDTivo and tried to say it was a used one, then pay the $20 and dodge the commitment.

The cell carriers here require a one year commitment on the LINE if you turn up a new line (and usually charge a one time setup fee too) - even if you bring the phone in yourself. This is true of several of them, so in a lot of cases if you need a new line then you are better off to get a new phone free of discounted since the commitment and sign up fee is the same. If you want to replace an existing phone on a line you have then normally this is free and does not change any other terms of the cell service.

Of course, you have to ask yourself why would you want to buy an HD Tivo box for $500-600 and not get the rebate and then be free to turn it off? And pay them $20 more for the new card?

None of us knows what the future will hold, but the new MPEG4 stuff will be rolled out. They are not going to cut off all the customers and expect them all to buy new hardware (this applies to SD and HD customers, Tivo and non-Tivo too). The first wave of MPEG4 may just be locals on the sats in HD and more HD content. All the current stuff should still be available and given the number of customers they have should continue to be available for a LONG time to come. If they demand everyone get a new box and pay, then a lot of folks will go to Dish or cable. If they give everyone a free box then they will be out a LOT of money.

Worst case, they obsolete our boxes and don't give us a free or decent price on an upgrade you could cut your service back to the basic, drop all the other things, and go with Dish or the cable company - or just disconnect and see if they come after you for the fee. Be pretty hard for them to tell you that you can't turn off service because you purchased an HD Tivo xx months ago AND tell you that you can't still USE the HD Tivo. As long as you pay the $5 Tivo fee per account they should let you Tivo OTA with the box even if there is no sat HD content available non-MPEG4. That to me is worth the cost of the box, rebate or no rebate.

Dennis


----------



## ronaldmaustin

1. HD-Tivos will be operational for a good while. The new units are not slated to be available until mid-2006. Given recent deadlines, I say if it comes out early 2007, it would be early!

This may be so. I read only an article on the issue, which referenced a story in the Wall Street Journal, in which it was said that DTV was going to be adding HD programming and that the new programming would be incompatible with TIVO. They are reported to be moving to a new proprietary system. Again, the report is only as good as what I report to you that someone else said. However, there was a link to the story in the Wall Street Journal and it did appear that the existing boxes would be non functional. As proof of this, a Directv spokeswoman was cited as saying there would be a box upgrade available. As to when this would take place, December 2005 was the estimate. But, as you point out, there are usually delays with all of this.

2. Even when the new boxes come out, the HD-Tivo will still be good, especially if you get your OTA with an antenna.

I don't understand. Are you saying that the boxes will be good only to receive OTA broadcasts and record them? I suppose the box will still be good, also, for use as a paperweight. What, then do I do about buying a new box to fulfill my two year commitment to satellite programming? Perhaps I have misunderstood you.

3. All indications are that the new boxes will be as good as Tivo. (but we're not holding our breath on this one!).

I don't doubt it at all. In fact, DTV is reported to be taking a large lead over DISH with the new bandwith available. However, that is not my point. Where does that leave people who sign up for a two year commitment on programming today, in light of changes to make the boxes obsolete for HD satellite recording, scheduled in as little as two months (though such changes will likely materialze later), in terms of having to buy new equipment to fulfill a contract that they took on only to record HD broadcasts?

4. All indications are the upgrade will be at little or no cost. I'm quite confident that the upgrade will be free (purely my opinion but also the recent copy of Consumer Report says so).

I don't mean to put you on the spot, but what are the indications? DTV has said there will be upgrades available, but that's it. The cost of this equipment is not trivial. I can certainly envision being asked to pay several hundred dollars more, in the coming few months, for the equipment to continue to receive the two years of programming I signed up for. Nobody who has bought the equipment would want to speculate otherwise, but everything I've said reportedly comes from DTV corporate's own collective mouth.

don't worry...the HD-Tivo is the best thing right now...

Everything I've said, notwithstanding, the prospect of recording HD programming has me so interested, I'm probalby going to go spend $400 or so, obtain a two year commitment, and yell and scream at DTV if I get screwed. But at least I'm going into it with my eyes open. Others may not be. Hence my lengthy posts.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ronaldmaustin

dwynne said:


> I would think that would be true - if you purchased a used, previously activated box then they are not having to pay a "reward" to the company that sold it to you at a discount so they don't need to lock you in to a longer commitment.


Yes, I'm not sure of their definition of "used". And half of the reps don't even seem to agree that a used box entitles you to no commitment. And that may only be for existing customers, since a new customer could conceivably be asked to commit to any term, for any reason.



dwynne said:


> The cell carriers here require a one year commitment on the LINE if you turn up a new line (and usually charge a one time setup fee too) - even if you bring the phone in yourself. This is true of several of them, so in a lot of cases if you need a new line then you are better off to get a new phone free of discounted since the commitment and sign up fee is the same. If you want to replace an existing phone on a line you have then normally this is free and does not change any other terms of the cell service.


I think this varys from state to state. The FCC governs what DTV can do, but I think state consumer protection laws govern buying subscription equipment, and not being informed of contract terms at the time of purchase. Again, this is specifically what I'm looking into and any leads would be appreciated. I just don't know.



dwynne said:


> Of course, you have to ask yourself why would you want to buy an HD Tivo box for $500-600 and not get the rebate and then be free to turn it off? And pay them $20 more for the new card?


The reason is that the rebate is only $100. Using a DTV sales tactic, "That's less than $4.17 cents a month over the term of the contract" to be free to change to DISH, or HD cable if their services become competitive. As you point out below, none of us knows what the future will hold, but buying high end equipment and high end programming on the cutting edge has proven to me that the very near future ALWAYS holds better devices and more competitive programming. That's the only reason they want to lock you in as a customer in the first place. You might switch to a competing service with a better offer in within the next two years. Two years is decades when it comes to satellite services.



dwynne said:


> None of us knows what the future will hold, but the new MPEG4 stuff will be rolled out. They are not going to cut off all the customers and expect them all to buy new hardware (this applies to SD and HD customers, Tivo and non-Tivo too). The first wave of MPEG4 may just be locals on the sats in HD and more HD content. All the current stuff should still be available and given the number of customers they have should continue to be available for a LONG time to come. If they demand everyone get a new box and pay, then a lot of folks will go to Dish or cable. If they give everyone a free box then they will be out a LOT of money.


Not with a two year contract, they won't be going to DISH or cable, without paying a hefty termination fee on the contract. Of course they don't want to lose customers. They will balance how many customers they will lose by charging an "upgrade fee" against the sum total generated by the upgrade fee. Also fit into that eqation the longer term gain in profits by cutting TIVO out of the picture. They may, as you point out, continue to offer programming in both for some time. But that may be more costly than simply telling existing customers to pay an upgrade fee and see how many bite. If people complain, it's off to the customer retention department, where people who realize they're getting screwed, or know that better deals are available, are treated better than everyone else.



dwynne said:


> Worst case, they obsolete our boxes and don't give us a free or decent price on an upgrade you could cut your service back to the basic, drop all the other things, and go with Dish or the cable company - or just disconnect and see if they come after you for the fee. Be pretty hard for them to tell you that you can't turn off service because you purchased an HD Tivo xx months ago AND tell you that you can't still USE the HD Tivo. As long as you pay the $5 Tivo fee per account they should let you Tivo OTA with the box even if there is no sat HD content available non-MPEG4. That to me is worth the cost of the box, rebate or no rebate.


Well, what's a decent price? To answer the prior question another way, I would want to forfeit $4.17 a month over the life of the contract to avoid being bound to a "worst case" situation in which I'm paying $46.99 per month for up to 2 years ($41.99 for the Total Choice + $5 Tivo fee) to record OTA programming while subscribing to calbe or another service. DTV knows that. And they know that people who purchase the highest end stuff are the best customers, but also the most likely to be well researched and take advantage of new technologies and competitive services when they appear. Hence the plan to bind them for 2 years. Great way to reward your best customers.


----------



## TVBoob

Has anyone recently got a good deal ($299.00 - 100 rebate) from retention for an HDTV TiVo? I have read all kinds of stories but everytime I call they tell me this offer is not good anymore. Best they offer is $499.00 (free Showtime, HBO, and Tivo serivce for six months) What am i doing wrong? Thanks 
Also, I hear a new unit will be out next year anyway, what if I buy this one


----------



## ronaldmaustin

You know, it occurs to me that if one of you folks has their contract (I don't), this can probably be easily resolved. Does the contract state anything to the effect that you can add boxes or existing services under the contract for a specified fee? If so, that would rule out the possibility, I would think, that they could then ask you to extend the contract in addition to that fee. 

E.G. kind of like your landlord putting in your one year lease agreement that he will pay half the cost of a gardener at any point, if you want one, and then telling you you have to agree to enter into a new lease to get that gardener. Hokey example, but can someone check their contract?


----------



## ronaldmaustin

TVBoob said:


> Has anyone recently got a good deal ($299.00 - 100 rebate) from retention for an HDTV TiVo? I have read all kinds of stories but everytime I call they tell me this offer is not good anymore. Best they offer is $499.00 (free Showtime, HBO, and Tivo serivce for six months) What am i doing wrong? Thanks
> Also, I hear a new unit will be out next year anyway, what if I buy this one


My ex-girlfriend got $399 this morning, less the $100 rebate, which gives her an effective $299. I think they did this by crediting $100 to her account in addition to the rebate. So, $499 deal, with an extra incentive, I guess you'd call it. I can give you her name, by private e-mail if you want, and you can quote that deal to customer retention. She's been a customer with no contract for years. Now they have her on the hook for 2 years ... which is what brings me here in the first place.


----------



## Anubys

1. it seems that most of the new HD offering with the new birds will be network stations in HD...if you already get them OTA, there is no pressing need to upgrade. 

2. D* history has shown that they will upgrade for very minimal cost. They have been quoted many times that they will do this upgrade at "little or no cost". I believe them. 

3. the 2 year commitment seems to be a problem for you. If they give you a new machine that does what the HD-Tivo does, gets you better picture, more HD channels...etc. (and act as a server to all your TVs), why would you turn that down? 

The Hd-Tivo will continue to be good because they will not shut off the mpeg-2 streams for some time...so the only thing you will miss without the upgrade is any new channel that is not offered now (e.g. TNT-HD or something like that)...


----------



## ronaldmaustin

Anubys said:


> 1. it seems that most of the new HD offering with the new birds will be network stations in HD...if you already get them OTA, there is no pressing need to upgrade.
> 
> 2. D* history has shown that they will upgrade for very minimal cost. They have been quoted many times that they will do this upgrade at "little or no cost". I believe them.
> 
> 3. the 2 year commitment seems to be a problem for you. If they give you a new machine that does what the HD-Tivo does, gets you better picture, more HD channels...etc. (and act as a server to all your TVs), why would you turn that down?
> 
> The Hd-Tivo will continue to be good because they will not shut off the mpeg-2 streams for some time...so the only thing you will miss without the upgrade is any new channel that is not offered now (e.g. TNT-HD or something like that)...


Look, I'm not trying to debate anyone here or bash DTV. I was throwing out a caveat to potential buyers of this unit based upon conflicting things I've been told by DTV reps and what I've read on the net. The information I quoted earlier, which links to the Wall Street Journal Article is available at http://www.pvrblog.com/pvr/2005/04/directvs_hd_pro.html .

The only reason I could think to accept the offer posed in paragraph 3 would depend upon the first paragraph being incorrect and the second paragraph correct. As to paragraph 1, I was apparently under the mistaken impression that DTV would have a better HD lineup in the very near future than DISH does now (DISH has VOOMS lineup 10 HDs with 11 more "on the way", and therefore many more channels). If local channels are all that are going to be added in the near future, which some of you take to mean between 2006 and 2007 at the earliest, why go with DTV at all if you're into HD? I did a little research and it does seem that the launch of Spaceway 1 & 2, which adds the local HD channels very soon gets mulched in the press and the rumor mill with the launch of Directv 10 & 11 in 2007, which is what will bring the 150 national HD channels. So between now and 2007 (or later if you are right about the delays), I've heard nothing else to indicate that there will be any more national channels offered by DTV. Sure, DISH's VOOM lineup is a bit offbeat, but at least it's HD programming.

As to paragraph 2, is there a history of upgrades for little or no cost? When I subscribed for a number of years, as of a few years ago, DTV seemed very liberal with upgrades, credits, etc. That tapered off toward the end of my sub. There is little track record to comare to in this instance because we're not talking about an "upgrade" at all, but rather a fee to have equipment that will enable you to use the service you're committed to keeping for two years. But if you all concur, I suppose I will be allowed to "upgrade" at a nominal fee. What has that fee been, historically? [ADDENDUM ... a little historical research on the net was inconclusive as to past upgrade fees, but I can document a history of DTV press releases about what the company stated that it intended to do, that had no correlation with what actually did, sometimes years later.]

As to paragraph 3, why would I turn it down? .... Because within 2 years the competition might have something better and I would be free to choose that because I didn't lock myself into a contract.


----------



## dwynne

Like I said before, I paid close to $1,000 for my first HD Tivo with a 1yr commitment so I was more than willing to get a 2nd for a LOT less money to sign up for 2 more years. I can understand your objection to the long term deal, but I really would not worry about it. D* makes money selling us programming. I can't see any way in the next 2 years they are going to say "Too bad, we are going to all MPEG4 you have to buy a new box for a lot of money". They will lose customers by the droves. Folks that have multiple boxes, premium channels, PPV, etc would cut back to the minimum to not violate the "contract" if they could not drop the service completely. So even if D* could keep them, they would go from $100-150 a month subs to $43 or something.

If you sign up with D* and have them bill you for the service each month, then buy your HDTivo at retail ($469.06 shipped from 6ave), maybe get a credit on your bill and maybe get the rebate you are good to go. Down the road, D* does something funky like turning off your box or making you pay for a different one - just cancel the service. They can BILL you for the service but how are they going to get any money from you? You could even tell them they could have their box back in exchange for cancelling the contract and you owe nothing.

My purpose in getting an HD Tivo was to be able to record and playback in HD. 95% of what I record in HD is OTA. So if I was limited to no D* sat HD but could still Tivo in HD OTA I would still be pretty happy. You find me an OTA HD Tivo for cheaper than you can get one from D* and I would have purchased it - no fee and no worry about the future.

It it really bothers you that much, then try to find a used box on flebay or something, buy it at whatever cost, pay the $20 for a new smart card, and don't worry about the commitment.

Here is some more comments about the new boxes and the future that just happened to arrive in my in box today.

Dennis

_*DirecTV To Promote Own DVR Over TiVo 
written by: Jerry Del Colliano 
date: October 13, 2005

Satellite provider DirecTV is launching a campaign to promote its own digital video recorder (DVR) to new and existing customers, says a recent article in the New York Times. DirecTV will still support the TiVo service and has priced its own service, which was developed by a company owned by News Corporation (the parent of DirecTV), at the same fee of $5.95 per month. The article alludes to a savings of $1 per month per subscriber, which should be highly impactful, considering DirecTVs vast subscriber base.

TiVo quickly achieved an impressive mainstream branding, which some say is as widespread as that of Kleenex, Band-Aid or Xerox. Television enthusiasts TiVo programs despite the fact that major cable providers and Echostar (parent of Disc Network) dont offer TiVo units. Sony, which once made many popular DVRs with TiVo for DirecTV, no longer makes TiVo recorders. Now TiVos biggest supporter looks like it is going to bail after their deal runs out in 2007.

As HDTV booms, consumers are forced to change their equipment to receive and record the new higher-resolution signal. Card-based TVs can take HD feeds from various satellite and cable providers, but those systems dont provide for recording options that come with a DVR. This leads most HDTV enthusiasts to be forced to invest in expensive hardware to receive and record HDTV.

For DirecTV subscribers who want an HD TiVo, the only equipment option is the Hughes HD10-250 DVR with TiVo. This unit was highly touted and tremendously back-ordered at its launch, despite its whopping price of $1,000 per unit (today they sell for about $650). The most desperate enthusiasts were paying over sticker price for the HD 10-250 when it first was introduced, as if it were a Toyota Prius or a hot-selling new Mercedes. The problem is the HD10-250 is no Mercedes or Prius. Reports of equipment failures are still common with few significant software upgrades to the original TiVo service or software.

The Next Wave of DVRs
With DirecTV launching two new satellites in the coming months to provide for more HDTV content, there is a lot of excitement from subscribers who are starving for more content in 720p and 1080i. But all is not perfect, considering that the compression used for the new system is MPEG4, rather than the current MPEG2 that is found in expensive legacy receivers like the Sony HD100, HD-200, HD-300 and the Hughes HD10-250. What will consumers do with $500 to $1,000 HDTV boat anchors? If DirecTV isnt careful, they will convert them to digital cable boxes, because digital cable providers tend to rent their hardware. Considering how quickly equipment changes (HDMI outputs, new software and bigger hard drives), it might make sense for DirecTV to take a page from Dish Network and get their early adopters the latest and greatest equipment at low or no cost. Considering the price of earning client loyalty and getting their equipment installed and up and running, this could be a very smart move for DirecTV.*_


----------



## Townie33

Just my two cents.................I've been with D* for over three years now. At the end of last month (after reading these forums) I too ventured into HD DVR territory. I was fortunate to get mine for $499 minus $100 rebate minus $200 credit and another $5 credit for 6 mos. off my HD package. (not bad I thought) I too was offered the OTA antenna so as to pick up as many HD channels as possible. And since I live in the Chicagoland area there are 13 local HD channels. Let's just say the antenna they sell you is as about as cheap as it gets. Even the tech admitted so much. I could consistently pick up ONE channel. ONE OTA channel! So I called D* them and explained to them that when I purchased I was told that if I was unhappy with my HD DVR and Antenna I could return it within the grace period. The CSR told me there was NO WAY I could get the $50 credit for my antenna, that it was strictly a "hit or miss" proposition. I politely explained how even the tech said it was a very poor piece of equipment and so on, and so forth. She said she would have to speak "with her supervisor." (as if we've never heard that) Sure enough, a few minutes later she comes back and says there is no way she can help me. I said, "Fine, but can I speak with the supervisor myself?" She says, "Just a minute." Next thing you know she is back on the phone and offering to credit my account the $50! Wow! The next day is Sunday and my NFL Sunday Ticket isn't working on my new HD DVR receiver. I call back and the operator explains that I must have the SuperFan package now since I have the HD DVR. What??? We went around and around about this for a couple of minutes before she puts me on hold. Next thing I get disconnected. I call back, get a new operator, he hooks my Sunday Ticket up in a matter of seconds. What gives with these people? There is just no consistency it seems. I know I'm rambling now. But lastly, if you live in the Chicago area don't even think about getting any sort of OTA antenna for your system. D* is gonna broadcast all the locals in HD in January. (or so I was told by my tech)


----------



## macericpet

TVBoob said:


> Has anyone recently got a good deal ($299.00 - 100 rebate) from retention for an HDTV TiVo? I have read all kinds of stories but everytime I call they tell me this offer is not good anymore. Best they offer is $499.00 (free Showtime, HBO, and Tivo serivce for six months) What am i doing wrong? Thanks
> Also, I hear a new unit will be out next year anyway, what if I buy this one


My wife called Sunday to order the HD TIVo and got $399 -$100 rebate plus $100 programming credit and six months HD package at $5.99. She said the rep started out at $649, then she mentioned that I had researched Comcast HD (she knew I had no intention of leaving) before he transfered her to rentension. I guess I should have ordered it last month, but it still is not a bad deal for around net $200.


----------



## dwynne

A couple of things - this weekend during NFL action "presented in HD by DirecTV" (but watched by me OTA) they kept showing D* DVRs and of course they looked nothing like Tivos nor was Tivo mentioned - but you and I know you can't buy a non-Tivo D* DVR right now. So I guess they are trying to build the image of the DVR and make everyone "forget" the name Tivo......

In the Sunday paper WorstBuys had the HD Tivo and HD D* tuner featured, here is the fine print. This relates to the price, the $100 MIR, and 3 months free of the HD pack - it seems. Note it says the term is 2yrs and the penalty is $300 - or return the box to D* . I would say this should make those "Afraid" of a 2yr commitment feel better. If D* hacks you off or turns off all the MPEG3 data you can always send them back the HD Tivo and not pay them anything else.

Dennis

_*Access to some local HD programming requires an off-air antenna, sold separately. For access to DIRECTV High-Definition programming, a triple LNB multisatellite dish antenna is required. Reception may vary based on geographic location. DIRECTV High-Definition package is $10.99 per month in addition to TOTAL CHOICE® programming. See store for details. 
Professional installation highly recommended. Land-based phone line connection required. Offer available 8/1/05 to 11/5/05 to new residential customers who purchase 12 consecutive months (24 consecutive months for advanced receivers) of any DIRECTV TOTAL CHOICE ($41.99/mo.or above) or DIRECTV PARA TODOS programming package ($29.99/mo. or above), or qualifying international services bundle, within 30 days of equipment purchased. FAILURE TO ACTIVATE THE DIRECTV SYSTEM WITHIN 30 DAYS OF RECEIPT MAY RESULT IN A CHARGE OF $150 PER DIRECTV RECEIVER NOT ACTIVATED. IF YOU FAIL TO MAINTAIN YOUR PROGRAMMING COMMITMENT, DIRECTV MAY CHARGE A PRORATED FEE OF UP TO $150 FOR STANDARD RECEIVERS (UP TO $300 FOR ADVANCED RECEIVERS). IN LIEU OF PAYMENT, YOU HAVE AN OPTION TO SEND YOUR DIRECTV SYSTEM TO DIRECTV. VISIT DIRECTV.COM OR CALL 1-800-DIRECTV FOR DETAILS. MAIL-IN REBATE: ONE REBATE PER ACCOUNT. DVR service activation and land-based phone line connection required. Complete and sign the rebate form (included in first DIRECTV bill), attach first month's bill and mail both documents to the address indicated on the form. Must be postmarked on or before 1/05/06. Allow 6-8 weeks for delivery of rebate check. Visit DIRECTV.com/dvrrebate for full details. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change. Taxes not included. Equipment specifications and programming options may vary in AK and HI. DIRECTV services not provided outside the U.S. Receipt of DIRECTV programming is subject to the terms of the DIRECTV Customer Agreement; copy provided at DIRECTV.com and in your first bill. ©2005 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo, TOTAL CHOICE and DIRECTV PARA TODOS are registered trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. All other trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners. Limit 6 receivers per person per household. Returns will not be accepted without access cards. * _


----------



## mczolton

Townie33 said:


> So I called D* them and explained to them that when I purchased I was told that if I was unhappy with my HD DVR and Antenna I could return it within the grace period. The CSR told me there was NO WAY I could get the $50 credit for my antenna, that it was strictly a "hit or miss" proposition. I politely explained how even the tech said it was a very poor piece of equipment and so on, and so forth. She said she would have to speak "with her supervisor." (as if we've never heard that).


The CSR I spoke with made it very clear that OTA reception was not guaranteed. You're right, they should be more consistent.

Mark


----------



## TheRatPatrol

dwynne said:


> In the Sunday paper WorstBuys had the HD Tivo and HD D* tuner featured, here is the fine print. This relates to the price, the $100 MIR, and 3 months free of the HD pack - it seems. Note it says the term is 2yrs and the penalty is $300 - or return the box to D* . I would say this should make those "Afraid" of a 2yr commitment feel better. If D* hacks you off or turns off all the MPEG3 data you can always send them back the HD Tivo and not pay them anything else.
> 
> Dennis[/B] [/I]


How much were they selling them for? Can't believe these things are still 599.00 at BB and CC. No reason they can't offer them for 299.00.


----------



## dwynne

theratpatrol said:


> How much were they selling them for? Can't believe these things are still 599.00 at BB and CC. No reason they can't offer them for 299.00.


$599 at WorstBuys (BB) still. They sell them for the price they are told to sell them for - or "in theory" just over cost. If D* really wants to move them out they would increase the rebate or drop the retail price. Too few folks will get in on this via the "call and beg" method  A guy at work has been interested in getting one and does not understand why he should have to cal in and follow the "Script" I made for him - and I can see why that would be strange for a lot of folks.

BTW, last time I look they are $469.06 delivered from 6th Ave electronics and no tax outside of NJ or NY.

Dennis


----------



## sofdee

dwynne said:


> $599 at WorstBuys (BB) still. They sell them for the price they are told to sell them for - or "in theory" just over cost. If D* really wants to move them out they would increase the rebate or drop the retail price. Too few folks will get in on this via the "call and beg" method  A guy at work has been interested in getting one and does not understand why he should have to cal in and follow the "Script" I made for him - and I can see why that would be strange for a lot of folks.
> 
> BTW, last time I look they are $469.06 delivered from 6th Ave electronics and no tax outside of NJ or NY.
> 
> Dennis


 You have a "script" I can use to get this discount?  Care to share (I can't find it if you already posted it somewhere).
I have a regular Tivo box, plus Comcast Cable. Just bought a plasma HD TV that I finally figured out is useless for the HD with my Tivo box (not to mention can't use a cable card now that I have the option). So last Friday the cable goes out, my phone goes out and my high speed internet goes out...all through Comcast. It's time to get rid of them and I was shocked today at the prices for an HD DVR for satellite. I called Direct Tv and Dish tv and now I'm really confused. I figure I can put my Tivo on a different tv since I paid for a life subcription for it but I do not want to pay $500 for another box. Any help sorting out this mess and getting the best price would be great (I don't mind the 2 year commitment).
thanks


----------



## iceman108

I was actually able to get this deal yesterday $299 w/ $100 mail in rebate. I have another existing HD receiver (not DVR). The rep told me they wanted to only make one trip for installation so they will be installing the HD DVR, A replacement HD receiver that will receive the new local HD channels, and upgrading my existing Dish. Told me the HD DVR would be replaced sometime 1st QTR. 2006 to with a unit that will be able to receive new Local HD Channels.


----------



## dwynne

sofdee said:


> You have a "script" I can use to get this discount?  Care to share (I can't find it if you already posted it somewhere).
> I have a regular Tivo box, plus Comcast Cable.


For all its flaws, Comcast around here is a heck of a deal for HD. If you are on "lifeline cable" (just the locals and government channels) for $9-12 a month you can still add the HD box for $5 a month. This gets you the locals in HD. If you are on basic cable ($45-47?) the same $5 gets you the locals in HD, ESPN HD, Discovery HD, INHD 1 and 2, and TNT HD. Quite a bargain compared to the $11 D* HD package. Even better, if your TV has a QAM tuner you can get the locals and INHD 1&2 for free with the $9-12 lifeline cable payment.

Not everyone can get a deal from D* on an HD Tivo, it does vary with the CSR you talk to - and if you get a bad one at first they may note your account so a good one later will STILL not give you a good deal.

What I told my friend:

_
*800-824-9081

is the customer retention number.

I would tell them who you are so they can look you up in the computer.

Then I would say:

"I just picked up an HDTV cable box and I really like the picture quality - but it is not like my Tivo is can't record shows so I can watch them later.

The cable company will rent me their version of a DVR for $5 more a month, but it is not a Tivo. I would really rather have an HD Tivo from DirecTV, but they just cost so much compared to a $5 ot $10 a month cable box".

"Someone I work with was telling me that as a long time good customer that DirecTV may be able to help me out with the high cost of replacing my current DirecTV receiver with a new HD Tivo. He said that you could sell me one for direct AND should also be able to give me a one-time account credit to help offset the cost - and that there is a $100 mail in rebate. He also said you could install it for free along with an antenna so I could get the locals. Can you look at my account and see what you can do for me?"

I think I would not say how much to pay or how much of a credit you should get - let them offer.

I am thinking they will sell you the HD Tivo for $499 direct and then give you a $200 (or more) credit after it is installed, then the $100 rebate. They should also give you a discount ($5 off?) on the HD Package for 6 month and maybe more stuff. Try to get them to give you the super fan Sunday Ticket for free as well.

If they make you a good offer, then jump on it. Some folks have called back later and could not get the same deal.*_

In his case he has never called to ask for any discounts or freebies EVER and he has been with D* longer than I have. I (for example) got a bunch of credits and stuff when the HD Tivo first came out - so I would EXPECT my friend to be offered more than they would offer ME. He DID just get the Comcast $5 HD box as well.

If you can put up your own antenna for locals and install your own triple LNB dish (or already have one) keep in mind you can buy the HD Tivo for $469.06 delivered and you MAY also get some programming credits. If you don't want to have to do any install yourself then you need a direct D* deal that includes installation.

As others have said if you get someone that sounds un-friendly just "loose the connection" before you give them your name or account number. Call back until you get someone that sounds like they are in a good mood and having a good day.

You can read through the messages here to get other ideas what to say rather than the "Script" I posted - mine is based on a lot of what other folks have reported. Keep in mind not every seems to be offered the same deal so try for the nicest person and best deal on the first call and accept it if you can live with it. Trying to get the last nickel out of the deal may mean you hose the whole thing.

Dennis


----------



## zoro

Iceman, what will they do with your SD TIVO?


----------



## Sir_winealot

> Iceman, what will they do with your SD TIVO?


They'll relocate any receiver for you as part of the deal....



iceman108 said:


> I was actually able to get this deal yesterday $299 w/ $100 mail in rebate. I have another existing HD receiver (not DVR). The rep told me they wanted to only make one trip for installation so they will be installing the HD DVR, *A replacement HD receiver that will receive the new local HD channels, * and upgrading my existing Dish. Told me the HD DVR would be replaced sometime 1st QTR. 2006 to with a unit that will be able to receive new Local HD Channels.


Really???? They're gonna bring you the new MPEG4 receiver?

Wow....when is this scheduled for?? Are you in the Detroit area??


----------



## dwynne

They are bringing him an HD Tivo just like the rest of us have. What he meant to type (I think) is the CSR told him they would be replacing his new HD Tivo down the road with a new DVR that could pick up the locals in HD off the SAT .

Everyone knows these are coming along with the MPEG4 sats and boxes, but I would be shocked if these are available 1st quarter of 2006.

Now that I think about it, I wonder if they replacement boxes will have OTA tuners in them at all? If not, those in markets not available on the sat in HD are hosed.

Dennis


----------



## iceman108

I'm relocating it to another room


----------



## iceman108

Sir_whinealot said:


> They'll relocate any receiver for you as part of the deal....
> 
> Really???? They're gonna bring you the new MPEG4 receiver?
> 
> Wow....when is this scheduled for?? Are you in the Detroit area??


 It is scheduled to be installed on Friday 10-21, Yes I'm in the Detroit area


----------



## iceman108

dwynne said:


> They are bringing him an HD Tivo just like the rest of us have. What he meant to type (I think) is the CSR told him they would be replacing his new HD Tivo down the road with a new DVR that could pick up the locals in HD off the SAT .
> 
> Everyone knows these are coming along with the MPEG4 sats and boxes, but I would be shocked if these are available 1st quarter of 2006.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I wonder if they replacement boxes will have OTA tuners in them at all? If not, those in markets not available on the sat in HD are hosed.
> 
> Dennis


 Yes, they are sending me a HD Tivo just like everyone else. They are also replacing my standard HD receiver (No Tivo) with a HD MPEG4 receiver. The MPEG HD Tivo will not be out until next year. Yes if they say 1st Qtr. it will most likely be 3rd Qtr.


----------



## Sir_winealot

dwynne said:


> They are bringing him an HD Tivo just like the rest of us have. What he meant to type (I think) is the CSR told him they would be replacing his new HD Tivo down the road with a new DVR that could pick up the locals in HD off the SAT .
> 
> Everyone knows these are coming along with the MPEG4 sats and boxes, but I would be shocked if these are available 1st quarter of 2006.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I wonder if they replacement boxes will have OTA tuners in them at all? If not, those in markets not available on the sat in HD are hosed.
> 
> Dennis


If he's in Detroit area, he'll be one of the first to get the new MPEG4 regular receivers w HD locals. I believe they rollout this week.....

Edit:



> Yes, they are sending me a HD Tivo just like everyone else. They are also replacing my standard HD receiver (No Tivo) with a HD MPEG4 receiver. The MPEG HD Tivo will not be out until next year. Yes if they say 1st Qtr. it will most likely be 3rd Qtr.


Please post back once it's hooked up and running.


----------



## iceman108

When ever I deal with Directv, something goes wrong. When they arrived on Friday to do the install, the work order didn't show an HR10-250 was ordered. And of course the installers didn't have one on the truck. 

Also, they were out of the 6X8 multiswitch for the new dish (they are on backorder). They did however install the new dish (5 LNB) and hook up the H20 receiver (MPEG4). The local high def channels will not go online until 11/01/05 in my area. I can still pick up my OTA channels with the exception of the WB and UPN networks. The installers told me they had to cancel 3 or 4 work orders last week, because of the multiswitches being on backorder.

The new dish weights about 35lbs and has to extra supports, it takes about 2 hours just to install the dish. Directv has scheduled the H10-250 and the multiswitch to be installed this Friday now. I will post again with any updates.


----------



## Mark W

iceman108 said:


> When ever I deal with Directv, something goes wrong. When they arrived on Friday to do the install, the work order didn't show an HR10-250 was ordered. And of course the installers didn't have one on the truck.
> 
> Also, they were out of the 6X8 multiswitch for the new dish (they are on backorder). They did however install the new dish (5 LNB) and hook up the H20 receiver (MPEG4). The local high def channels will not go online until 11/01/05 in my area. I can still pick up my OTA channels with the exception of the WB and UPN networks. The installers told me they had to cancel 3 or 4 work orders last week, because of the multiswitches being on backorder.
> 
> The new dish weights about 35lbs and has to extra supports, it takes about 2 hours just to install the dish. Directv has scheduled the H10-250 and the multiswitch to be installed this Friday now. I will post again with any updates.


Man Iceman, I'm with you. It seems every time I call them for anything, they screw it up. I'm always on the phone for a ridiculous amount of time. My wife get's pissed at me whenever I want to do something new, because she knows it's going to turn into a big fiasco. The last thing I did was buy an open box 120GB unit from CC for only 50 bucks. So I call them to activate it on Sunday, talk to someone for a while, then disconnected. Call back, wait on hold, get somebody, OK, activated, thanks. I go upstairs, the other receivers on the account are deactivated! Have to call back again, wait again, and finally got it corrected.  I'm still pissed off about it now.

I am supposed to have my dish moved and HDTivo installed next week. Does anyone want to bet that there is some problem? I can't wait to hear it from the wife next week!


----------



## andbye

For Iceman; Was you installation of the new 5 LNB dish an under-eve type? Because of a tile roof, I have this type installation and each time the installer has charged me $40 for a single curved piece of pipe which is required but is a rip off. The last time he either didn't have or didn't know how to install cascadeable multiswitches (I needed 10 lines) so he put up a second dish. I am concerned how this will be handled when the MPEG4 transition comes, especially since the larger dish requires additional support hardware. Thanks for any info.


----------



## iceman108

andbye said:


> For Iceman; Was you installation of the new 5 LNB dish an under-eve type? Because of a tile roof, I have this type installation and each time the installer has charged me $40 for a single curved piece of pipe which is required but is a rip off. The last time he either didn't have or didn't know how to install cascadeable multiswitches (I needed 10 lines) so he put up a second dish. I am concerned how this will be handled when the MPEG4 transition comes, especially since the larger dish requires additional support hardware. Thanks for any info.


 No, I don't have a tile roof, the mounting bracket is installed flat on the roof. It is ridiculous that they would charge to $40 for a piece of pipe.


----------



## iceman108

Well, I called today and they said that all the hardware needed for the install is in stock. $20 says there is a problem tomorrow. Like I said it happens every time.


----------



## edp

Is there a HD Tivo for DishNetwork customers? I want to get a HDTV Plasma with my DishNetwork service, but want to keep my Tivo service instead of purchasing a HD receiver - Dish 811 or Dish 942 - from DishNetwork.

Let me know if you know! Thanks!


----------



## edp

Is there a HD Tivo for DishNetwork customers? I want to get a HDTV Plasma with my DishNetwork service, but want to keep my Tivo service instead of purchasing a HD receiver (Dish 811 or Dish 942) from DishNetwork.

Let me know if you know! Thanks!


----------



## jcricket

edp said:


> Is there a HD Tivo for DishNetwork customers? I want to get a HDTV Plasma with my DishNetwork service, but want to keep my Tivo service instead of purchasing a HD receiver (Dish 811 or Dish 942) from DishNetwork.
> 
> Let me know if you know! Thanks!


No, there is not a PVR for Dish Network that has Tivo built-in. The only HD DVR with a built-in satellite receiver is the one made for DirecTV. You can, of course, use your standalone Tivo, but it won't be recording high-def.

There is a Tivo-based HD DVR for Comcast that has been *announced* but not manufacturered yet.


----------



## Martin Tupper

edp said:


> Is there a HD Tivo for DishNetwork customers? I want to get a HDTV Plasma with my DishNetwork service, but want to keep my Tivo service instead of purchasing a HD receiver - Dish 811 or Dish 942 - from DishNetwork.
> 
> Let me know if you know! Thanks!


No.



edp said:


> Is there a HD Tivo for DishNetwork customers? I want to get a HDTV Plasma with my DishNetwork service, but want to keep my Tivo service instead of purchasing a HD receiver - Dish 811 or Dish 942 - from DishNetwork.
> 
> Let me know if you know! Thanks!


And, no.


----------



## RobRatz

Had to call 4 times and spent about a 1 1/2 hours total time and a lot of run around but I finally got to a girl and she said she would send me the new HD Tivo unit for free. I didn't have to ask or anything.....I played very dumb and very tired of direct TV and she said she could send it to me or have an installer come and hook it up all at no charge. WOW! Decided to have it sent just in case. And here's the real kicker, my current system is a retail purchased Hughes HD SAT receiver and a retail Toshiba Tivo unit that I wasn't even subscribing to Tivo with.(basic for free). Only draw back is I did have to agree to a 2 year contract.....but I'll dispute that later and get it reduced or a credit. Thanks to the whole Tivo community for this one....couldn't have done it without you! Persistence is the key!


----------



## toneman

RobRatz said:


> Had to call 4 times and spent about a 1 1/2 hours total time and a lot of run around but I finally got to a girl and she said she would send me the new HD Tivo unit for free. I didn't have to ask or anything.....I played very dumb and very tired of direct TV and she said she could send it to me or have an installer come and hook it up all at no charge. WOW! Decided to have it sent just in case. And here's the real kicker, my current system is a retail purchased Hughes HD SAT receiver and a retail Toshiba Tivo unit that I wasn't even subscribing to Tivo with.(basic for free). Only draw back is I did have to agree to a 2 year contract.....but I'll dispute that later and get it reduced or a credit. Thanks to the whole Tivo community for this one....couldn't have done it without you! Persistence is the key!


Can anyone say, "Yeah, right..."?

Uh-huh...I can do you one better--I got D* to give me *two* HD Tivos for free; not only that, they told me that--rather than having me mail in the rebate form--they'll just credit me the MIR *for both HD Tivos* to my account upon activation!


----------



## Mark W

Mark W said:


> ...I am supposed to have my dish moved and HDTivo installed next week. Does anyone want to bet that there is some problem? I can't wait to hear it from the wife next week!


Well sure enough, at about 10:30, the installer company calls to say that the installer can't make it until the afternoon. I was not going to be home, then they told me another two weeks! Finally got them to reschedule to next Saturday. What a joke.


----------



## JordanG

So before I call what sort of pricing on the HD Tivo am I looking at right now?


----------



## iceman108

Well, was I wrong. The installer showed up with the proper equipment and the installation went well. One problem, the HD Tivo did not ship with the HDMI or the DVI-HDMI cables. The installer wanted to sell me one. (I wonder if he took them out of the box). 

I called Directv and was told that these two cables no longer ship with the unit. I requested to be transferred to a supervisor, who gave me the same story. I then informed him, that it was fine if they decide not to include the cables anymore. 

However, they need to change the manual to state that the cables are not included. 

He then gave me $120 credit so I can pickup a cable locally.


----------



## iceman108

Does anyone know what the current version of the software is for the HR10-250? I'm having trouble with the guide being really slow. 

TIA.

Also, Best buy listed the HR10-250 for $599 with a $200 mail in rebate. for $399


----------



## Kevin L

iceman108 said:


> Well, was I wrong. The installer showed up with the proper equipment and the installation went well. One problem, the HD Tivo did not ship with the HDMI or the DVI-HDMI cables. The installer wanted to sell me one. (I wonder if he took them out of the box).
> 
> I called Directv and was told that these two cables no longer ship with the unit. I requested to be transferred to a supervisor, who gave me the same story. I then informed him, that it was fine if they decide not to include the cables anymore.
> 
> However, they need to change the manual to state that the cables are not included.
> 
> He then gave me $120 credit so I can pickup a cable locally.


Nice deal! I'll sell you the cables that came with the HR10 for half that!


----------



## Kevin L

iceman108 said:


> Does anyone know what the current version of the software is for the HR10-250? I'm having trouble with the guide being really slow.
> 
> TIA.
> 
> Also, Best buy listed the HR10-250 for $599 with a $200 mail in rebate. for $399


It's the "f" revision. You probably have "e" right now. It will upgrade to "f" in a few days providing you're attached to a phone line.

The guide will be slow for the first few days while it populates. It's not speedy after, either. Also, the Grid style is much slower than the List style. Most people with HR10s change it to List to help with the speed.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

iceman108 said:


> Best buy listed the HR10-250 for $599 with a $200 mail in rebate. for $399


Not 100% sure, but I believe the BB deal is $599.99, plus tax and you get the standard DIRECTV $100 mail-in rebate and another $100 if you purchase a HDTV.  All dealers offer this.

You can do better by looking on-line as many dealers sell forum members with an additional discount, no tax, and include extended warranties at no charge.

-Robert


----------



## dwynne

iceman108 said:


> Also, Best buy listed the HR10-250 for $599 with a $200 mail in rebate. for $399


It looks like 6th Ave has raised their price to $525.06 including shipping (it was $499.06 then $479.06 then $469.06), no tax for most. Then you may be able to get the $100 Direct MIR as well.

https://www.6ave.com/product.jsp?x=HR10250

CC shows it for $599 - the $100 Direct MIR, no extra $100 like BB shows.

Dennis


----------



## Guindalf

iceman108 said:


> I called Directv and was told that these two cables no longer ship with the unit. I requested to be transferred to a supervisor, who gave me the same story. I then informed him, that it was fine if they decide not to include the cables anymore.
> 
> However, they need to change the manual to state that the cables are not included.


If that's the case, it's changed within the last three weeks! I got them with my new HR10 which was installed second week of October.

Sounds to me like another case of a CSR and/or supervisor that doesn't know what's in the box. Now doesn't THAT surprise everyone!


----------



## Budget_HT

Guindalf said:


> If that's the case, it's changed within the last three weeks! I got them with my new HR10 which was installed second week of October.
> 
> Sounds to me like another case of a CSR and/or supervisor that doesn't know what's in the box. Now doesn't THAT surprise everyone!


Me too!

My installation was two weeks ago, complete with all analog and digital cables.


----------



## rifleman69

Hey Robert, if I ordered an HD-TiVo from you, does that include free installation? I have a triple LNB dish already (has 3 arms on it that I can see) and a TiVo which would be moved to the bedroom tv which currently just has a Hughes receiver connected to it (and would need the 2nd input obviously). 

Thanks


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

rifleman69 said:


> Hey Robert, if I ordered an HD-TiVo from you, does that include free installation? I have a triple LNB dish already (has 3 arms on it that I can see) and a TiVo which would be moved to the bedroom tv which currently just has a Hughes receiver connected to it (and would need the 2nd input obviously).
> 
> Thanks


No, I am sorry to say we just ship your the HD DVR, with our 5 yr extended warranty and HD DVR T-Shirt. If you want it professionally installed and another DVR moved with dual coxes run your cost would be $49.99.

-Robert


----------



## rifleman69

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> No, I am sorry to say we just ship your the HD DVR, with our 5 yr extended warranty and HD DVR T-Shirt. If you want it professionally installed and another DVR moved with dual coxes run your cost would be $49.99.
> 
> -Robert


Ok, was just checking...would I order the installation from you? Might be moving on this by the end of this week so am just getting my ducks in a row.

Thanks


----------



## spartanone17

I just got this from retention so I decided to stick with DTV instead of switching to local cable for HD...

HDDVR $194 after $100 rebate
Free antenna for local HD
Free install
$10 off for 1yr
$1 HBO for 6 months
$1 Starz for 3 months


----------



## killerdc

Thats a good deal. I just got my bill yesterday, and I got billed for 499.99 plus tax plus shipping and I didnt even order it. LOL. I called about a month ago to try and get the 299 plus 100 mir and got shut out, but the stupid csr billed me anyway. My wife just about had a fit till I got them to credit all that crap back.


----------



## clkesler

I'm talking to DTV right now and I can't seem to get them to budge on the price of $499. They wouldn't really work with me on the price... They are going to transfer me to another group to see if I can negotiate a better price on the HD system. :down: 

What's the trick? Can you help me out?

Thanks...


----------



## clkesler

spartanone17 said:


> I just got this from retention so I decided to stick with DTV instead of switching to local cable for HD...
> 
> HDDVR $194 after $100 rebate
> Free antenna for local HD
> Free install
> $10 off for 1yr
> $1 HBO for 6 months
> $1 Starz for 3 months


 How did you get the deal? Did you tell them you were going to switch to another service? I know they don't want to loose current long-term customers but what lengths are they willing to go to?

I'm really wanting to get me an HD DVR but don't want to pay the unreasonable $499 price to get it...

Anyway, let me know of any tricks you may have...

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Mess11

On the phone with Customer Rention right now. $249 for the HD tivo box plus antenna plus first three months of HD channels free! He first quoted a price of $399. I simply asked if this was the best deal and got the $249 price.


----------



## clkesler

I called them back and got the $399 price after the $100 rebate. Does the $249 price include $100 rebate and stuff? They did hook me with the SuperFan package for free since I have the NFL Ticket and have had it since 2001. They also mentioned they would include the HD channels for free for the first three months, but I'm just curious if it's all worth it since there really isn't a whole lot of HD channels offered at the moment. They are supposed to be bringing a whole bunch more online this next year which would definitely be worth it. He also mentioned that they expect the HD DVR price to increase slightly over the holidays and then it will most likely drop again.


----------



## spartanone17

clkesler said:


> I called them back and got the $399 price after the $100 rebate. Does the $249 price include $100 rebate and stuff? They did hook me with the SuperFan package for free since I have the NFL Ticket and have had it since 2001. They also mentioned they would include the HD channels for free for the first three months, but I'm just curious if it's all worth it since there really isn't a whole lot of HD channels offered at the moment. They are supposed to be bringing a whole bunch more online this next year which would definitely be worth it. He also mentioned that they expect the HD DVR price to increase slightly over the holidays and then it will most likely drop again.


Yea, I had to call 3 different times and each time I got something a little different. Really depends on the rep you get or maybe the length of time you've been on the service??? When the 3rd rep quoted the the good price, I questioned the rebate, then asked him about the programming discounts the other reps offered. 
Install was done yesterday and I'm very pleased. 
:up:


----------



## Dssturbo1

the rebate is for units activated by nov 5th. so if any of you get it installed after that you better have made sure the csr noted it on your account in case you have rebate troubles.

the price going up for the holidays, they don't know that, the retail price is not going up but who knows what discounts or other rebates dtv may come out with.


----------



## BeanMeScot

Dssturbo1 said:


> the rebate is for units activated by nov 5th. so if any of you get it installed after that you better have made sure the csr noted it on your account in case you have rebate troubles.
> 
> the price going up for the holidays, they don't know that, the retail price is not going up but who knows what discounts or other rebates dtv may come out with.


Just spoke to D* and they said the rebate has been extended to Feb 28th with activation required by March 30.

The D* guy also said that you can not record HD via the OTA Antenna? My brother has an HD Tivo and I know he recorded the HD channel and it sure looked like it was in HD. Is he smoking something or have I misunderstood?


----------



## BeanMeScot

Mess11 said:


> On the phone with Customer Rention right now. $249 for the HD tivo box plus antenna plus first three months of HD channels free! He first quoted a price of $399. I simply asked if this was the best deal and got the $249 price.


The first price I got was $649 reduced to $549 cause "I am such a great customer." Told him I certainly did not feel like a great customer at that price. I could not work a decent deal with him and almost cancelled my service right there. The best he offered was a $100 direct credit. My brother got a $200 direct credit about a week ago. I still had to pay for shipping and other stuff. I've been with D* for 4+ years and I'M the one that got my brother hooked up. Not happy.


----------



## Waldorf

BeanMeScot said:


> The D* guy also said that you can not record HD via the OTA Antenna?












Recording of the HD via OTA is not only not possible, it's highly improbable.

Seriously.. the CSR you talked to is smoking something.


----------



## Runch Machine

Just to be clear, you can record over the air digital TV stations with the HR10-250. All you need is a TV antenna. 99% of what I record is from the local stations. That's were most of the HD programming is.


----------



## broken back

My wife and I get all our HD programs from OTA, produce great pictures. Poor selection of HD content on *D*


----------



## BeanMeScot

Runch Machine said:


> Just to be clear, you can record over the air digital TV stations with the HR10-250. All you need is a TV antenna. 99% of what I record is from the local stations. That's were most of the HD programming is.


I know that you can record over the air digital stations with the HD Tivo. Can you record those stations in HD though?


----------



## Kevin L

BeanMeScot said:


> I know that you can record over the air digital stations with the HD Tivo. Can you record those stations in HD though?


ABSOLUTELY YES!


----------



## BeanMeScot

Kevin L said:


> ABSOLUTELY YES!


I thought he was smoking something. He said they are training them that you can't record in HD through the OTA.


----------



## newsposter

Maybe instead of just not advertising tivo, they are not telling them any truths about it anymore.


----------



## BeanMeScot

He said the HD Tivo comes with the HDMI cable. Is this true?


----------



## newsposter

Very true. there's also a hdmi to dvi and a component


----------



## newsposter

Hey I'm not discouraging questions (I do enjoy sharing my knowledge) but if you dont mind a 7 MB download, here's the manual

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/learn/Manuals.jsp

I keep it on my computer so i can answer questions I have myself. Especially since a new tv is being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## crwmlw

Ok I tried the retention number and it has been disconnected , called the regular number and that crap started about $649 with a 100 rebate. Is there a new number or someone I should talk to?


----------



## broken back

Csr # 1-800-824-9081


----------



## crwmlw

Ok I cant seem to get that deal? 399.00 is the best


----------



## crwmlw

Ok I cant seem to get that deal? 399.00 is the best they can do then a 100 rebate making it 299.00 plus 14.99 shipping, that whole 199.00 deal seems to be over for a few weeks now,, Right? Or am I missing something?


----------



## broken back

I believe the rebate ends today, the equipment you buy has to be activated today (11/05/05) to get rebate.


----------



## crwmlw

Ok the rebate is extended, they can do 399.00 then the 100 dollar reabate making it 299 plus shipping.


----------



## broken back

Do you have a link on *D* of the extended time, could not see offer being listed.


----------



## rifleman69

Ask any DirecTV retailer, the rebate is extended through to the end of Feb 2006.


----------



## jfelix

I Called last tuesday, I asked them about a deal on the HD Tivo, I already bought one myself for 999, and have 6 active recievers. They told em 499 plus 99 rebate. I asked them to look at my account and went on to tell them I have been a customer since 94, and Bill 1500 per year to DTV. I want a new Tivo and I don't want to pay such high prices anymore for Equiptment. I used the C word, and they gave me the following:

399
-99 Rebate
-200 credit on bill
- Plus free HD package for 6 months.

Not too bad.


----------



## broken back

I think you just flamed yourself. I have been with *D* for over 10 years and tried for months to get a deal, Explained how much money I had paid (OVER 10G) does not help. Got my deal by saying I would like the HR10-250 and had been 10 years. I asked nice if he could help in any way, had me hold for 10 minutes and worked it out. Do not go in it and get mad. They can make notes on you and never get anywhere.


----------



## kalphoto

jfelix said:


> I Called last tuesday, I asked them about a deal on the HD Tivo, I already bought one myself for 999, and have 6 active recievers. They told em 499 plus 99 rebate. I asked them to look at my account and went on to tell them I have been a customer since 94, and Bill 1500 per year to DTV. I want a new Tivo and I don't want to pay such high prices anymore for Equiptment. I used the C word, and they gave me the following:
> 
> 399
> -99 Rebate
> -200 credit on bill
> - Plus free HD package for 6 months.
> 
> Not too bad.


SIX active receivers? Dang... that's a lot of tv....


----------



## toneman

I might get flamed for this, but...I can't quite understand the reasoning/logic behind threatening to cancel one's D* service if one isn't given the HD Tivo equipment offer that other folks were getting while it was still valid. I mean, were you folks already planning to cancel your D* service even before the HD Tivo offer came into existence? I can understand someone saying that they'll never buy an HD Tivo if they're not given the offer, out of principle...but to cancel their service because of it? What does not getting the HD Tivo offer have anything to do with how happy you may have been with D*, prior to calling? Geez...quite a few of you folks w/o an HD Tivo--or even some of you folks who bought them when they weren't as affordable--apparently got by all this time...now all of a sudden D* no longer is suitable for you unless you can get one for cheap?


----------



## Anubys

most of the people here use the "cancel" threat in order to be bumped to the customer retention office...the people there have the authority to give much better deals than a regular CSR... 

that's all...it's just a code word to get you to the people most likely to give you the best deal...after that, it's up to your powers of persuasion and a healthy dose of luck...


----------



## toneman

Anubys said:


> most of the people here use the "cancel" threat in order to be bumped to the customer retention office...the people there have the authority to give much better deals than a regular CSR...
> 
> that's all...it's just a code word to get you to the people most likely to give you the best deal...after that, it's up to your powers of persuasion and a healthy dose of luck...


That's what I've noticed for the most part...but on the flip side, there have been posts by a few folks who actually did indeed cancel; now, if they cancelled solely because they weren't given the deal...


----------



## JordanG

Is there any way to know if I can get HD OTA signal?
antennaweb.org say I am needing a Medium with Preamp and about 17 miles away.
I am in Marin, north of SF, CA and the Mtns. make it sucky.
I have been given the choice my the miss to choose XBOX 360 or HDTV-TIVO...
I am now leaning toward the TiVO...but I don't want to spend $300-400 and then only have a large capacity SD Tivo Box...


----------



## haydesigner

Gah!  
The best I could do was get them to offer $499 w/$100 MIR...
Well, plus free hdmi cabling, $5 off for 12 months, free hbo/showtime for 6 months, plus an offer of a completely free upgrade to MPEG4 when it comes out... 
We didn't really talk about OTA or NFL.

While $400 is still *way* better than paying $1000 for HDTiVo, TimeWarner offers HDPVR for only $5/month. Doing a rough calculation, that means it would take almost 4 years for me to 'recoup my investment'. Considering I've only had my current DirecTiVo for about 3 years, it doesn't seem like an investment I would likely recoup before upgrading to something newer. 
But mainly, I don't want to pay that much upfront anyway.

Sigh... maybe I'll try again next week.


----------



## Jim Abbett

I guess I should have pushed a little harder. I ended up getting new dish, HD, Tivo, two extra receivers, install, and HBO package for $2 per month for about $350. I thought I was getting a deal. 

Will try to get something else also.


----------



## newsposter

JordanG said:


> Is there any way to know if I can get HD OTA signal?
> antennaweb.org say I am needing a Medium with Preamp and about 17 miles away.
> I am in Marin, north of SF, CA and the Mtns. make it sucky.
> I have been given the choice my the miss to choose XBOX 360 or HDTV-TIVO...
> I am now leaning toward the TiVO...but I don't want to spend $300-400 and then only have a large capacity SD Tivo Box...


If your terrain sucks just go buy a HD tuner and a decent antenna and try it out. If you get a signal, then return the tuner and keep the antenna for you HD tivo. Pain to do but if you have mountains, it's your only financially smart choice.

Actually I did buy my box because I had quadruple conflicts so getting a OTA signal was just a nice bonus.


----------



## ucberkgrad

After 3 calls over the past 6 weeks, I finally got a deal I like. Here is what they gave me when I called this morning and told them I wanted to cancel:

Start off with a HD TIVO $499
- $250 credit to my account
- $100 rebate
= $149 for the HD TIVO

In addition, they gave me:
- Free installation
- Free OTA antenna
- 6 months free HD service
- 6 months $10 off HBO package (which I already have) $60 value
- Promise to upgrade to MPEG-4 HD TIVO in early 2006 for free

Of course, they asked for a 2-year commitment, which is fair to me. I tried to get NFL Sunday Ticket for the remainder of the year, but they said they couldn't discount that price.

The person I spoke with was very nice and didn't haggle too much.

Overall, I am very happy.....now I can go get that 50" Panasonic Plasma!!


----------



## goherd

Here's what I got yesterday...

I told them I was cancelling right from the get go...they transferred me and I told them because they wanted too much for their HDDVR? I told them I was going w/Adelphia....she went into a pitch on how their product was far superior. She said that TODAY they just announced additional saving for their hddvr. It was $499 - $100 rebate plus 6 months of discounts, but now the rebate is $200. 

HD DVR - $499
Rebate - $-200
Premium Package credit of $20 per mo for 6 months - $-120
HD Package credit of $5 per mo for 6 months - $-30
Total paid - $149 plus tax....

Not too shabby....I asked her about MPEG 4 and she said it has been directv policy in the past for upgrades for directv to incur those costs. She also went on to say they were coming out with another type of HD DVR late next year which had networking capabilities...I was not paying much attention at the time, but she did say it would help prevent fraud and will also be able to record onto a dvd.

I asked about getting a 2nd HD DVR for my sons room and she said the best she could do was $499 - $100 instant credit.
__________________


----------



## slocko

make sure you watch your bill every month. those discounts tend to disappear afte 2 billing cycles. it's really annoying. you have to call back and basically haggle for them all over again.


----------



## newsposter

It's easier because it says on the bill 20 bucks off....then no 20 bucks off!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

goherd said:


> She also went on to say they were coming out with another type of HD DVR late next year which had networking capabilities.


Late next year? They better make it early next year if they don't want to loose customers to cables HD-DVRs that have been out for a while. Its crazy to offer all these local HD channels via satellite with no way to record them.


----------



## Scopeman

Anubys said:


> most of the people here use the "cancel" threat in order to be bumped to the customer retention office...the people there have the authority to give much better deals than a regular CSR...
> 
> that's all...it's just a code word to get you to the people most likely to give you the best deal...after that, it's up to your powers of persuasion and a healthy dose of luck...


More accurately, many people LIE and say they will cancel in order to get access to deals designed to prevent customer loss. "Cancel" is not a "code word", it is the essence of the LIE. "Blue Horseshoe" is a code word. "I am going to cancel my service" is typically a LIE.

The cost to D* for new customer acquisition is high, and involves an install, hardware, cost of promos and advertsing, etc. It is much cheaper to keep an old customer than to acquire a new one, so they have a "save to customer" department because it is good financial practice to save a customer who is REALLY cancelling. However, all that money comes out of the same bank account, and if D*'s customers all LIED about cancelling to get a deal than D* service costs will inevitably rise by some amount in response. Or contracts change from 12 months to 24 months...

I have no problem with people doing this to get a discount, I just am offended by the folks who won't admit that they are LYING in order to save some money. No different than pretending to be a student or a senior at the movie theatre for a discount. LYING. Might be "agressive consumerism", but also involves LYING.

PS - Someday they are going to answer the phone, hear "I want to cancel" and say "I have your phone number here in caller ID, I have your account, it is cancelled, thanks" and hang up before you can say "Wait, I thought it was a code word!".


----------



## ahmettaha

I dont know what I did wrong. I told them I want to cancel and want to switch to adelphia instead. All I got was 100$ credit and 5$ off on my hd package to confort me about adelphia's cheaper prices.


----------



## gashog301

i just got it for $299 and $100 rebate and $10 off HBO package for 3 months.

total $170.00 with install and free multiswitch.

Never had to tell them i was going to cancel.


----------



## tall1

Scopeman said:


> I have no problem with people doing this to get a discount, I just am offended by the folks who won't admit that they are LYING in order to save some money. No different than pretending to be a student or a senior at the movie theatre for a discount. LYING. Might be "agressive consumerism", but also involves LYING.
> 
> PS - Someday they are going to answer the phone, hear "I want to cancel" and say "I have your phone number here in caller ID, I have your account, it is cancelled, thanks" and hang up before you can say "Wait, I thought it was a code word!".


I don't get your point? Is this some sort of sour grapes reaction to someone getting a "deal" and you missing out? You don't have a problem with someone lying but you are _offended _ that someone is lying about lying?


----------



## imilsner

is the $100 rebate over?

was anyone offered the $100 rebate through D*, or is this some TiVo rebate?

called retention. 11 year customer (1 of their very 1st); never got any deals from them in the entire time.

was offered $499. told them that was waaay too much and i could get a HD DVR through dish for $250 w/ 3 free months of all movie channels. (called earlier to compare)

he then offered me $499 - $200 = $299
6 months HBO
6 months Showtime
3 Months HD (Which i was under the impression would have been free for me anyway since i have their top tier subscription)

i was frankly offended that being the ideal customer i wasnt offered the $100 rebate everyone else seems to have gotten up to present. i was considering just canceling my sub right then & there since theyre getting rid of TiVo.

did i get a bad CSR or is the $299 - $100 gone for good?

ty in advance.


----------



## Scopeman

tall1 said:


> I don't get your point? Is this some sort of sour grapes reaction to someone getting a "deal" and you missing out? You don't have a problem with someone lying but you are _offended _ that someone is lying about lying?


People should stop rationalizing their actions and admit that they get these discounts by lying.

I didn't miss out on any discount offered by any company when buying my hardware, nothing to be "sour" about.

Yes, I am _offended _ by people's hypocrisy. No one wants our elected officials to lie in order to scam some benefit for themselves. And I would hope that lying in order to scam someone isn't a value taught to our kids. (Many of the people on this board are parents).

I am _reminded _ of why I am _offended _ every XMas while I watch people trample others in order to get the new dancing Elmo / XBox / etc. As a society we truly suck when it comes to ethics. The things that have become acceptable (and are rationalized as "good consumerism") are brutal.

So yes, my posting is a little vent at those who scam DTV by lying and then come back to this board with language like "code word" and "threatened", etc - that shows me that they are not willing to admit to their real ethical standards. Lying to execute a scam on DTV.


----------



## Anubys

boy, that horse is really _high_ this morning, scopeman...

thanks for the lecture. The world is now a better place


----------



## Sir_winealot

Scopeman said:


> I am _reminded _ of why I am _offended _ every XMas while I watch people trample others in order to get the new dancing Elmo / XBox / etc.


The new "Dancing Elmo" is out? Yer kiddin' me?!? 

Where did you see it?!?!?!


----------



## mav63

Holy cow, it is getting back at "the man". That is standard operating procedure in corporate america.
How many times does a car salesman lie to close the deal? If it makes you feel any better, call it fibbing. 
If Directv was at all hurting by offering these rediculous deals, I think they would say no.
Don't you ever "negotiate" a better deal for anything? You'd be amazed how much you can save by asking. And, every now and then, a little fib works wonders! 
Power to the people!!!


----------



## Greencat

I got a deal today that nets to $149. I started the calling asking about the price of the HD Tivo and stated that I was not going to lie about canceling. I just wanted to see what their best deal is.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

I just posted the pdf download for the DIRECTV $200 HD DVR or receiver rebate on my home page. 

-Robert


----------



## Anubys

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> I just posted the pdf download for the DIRECTV $200 HD DVR or receiver rebate on my home page.
> 
> -Robert


Thanks, Robert! :up:


----------



## wannaB

Just got off the phone with D and was told they were not shipping Tivo units any longer  that they were shipping their brand.

I currently have 2 Tivos and cable but recently upgraded both TVs to HD and I love Tivo.......... what to do? hmmm


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

wannaB said:


> Just got off the phone with D and was told they were not shipping Tivo units any longer  that they were shipping their brand.
> 
> I currently have 2 Tivos and cable but recently upgraded both TVs to HD and I love Tivo.......... what to do? hmmm


I just purchased ever last one.

-Robert


----------



## Harrisment

wannaB said:


> Just got off the phone with D and was told they were not shipping Tivo units any longer  that they were shipping their brand.
> 
> I currently have 2 Tivos and cable but recently upgraded both TVs to HD and I love Tivo.......... what to do? hmmm


Huh? The HD Tivo replacement isn't even available yet. Are you talking about non-hd? I just ordered an HD Tivo HR10-250 earlier today.


----------



## purple6816

Scopeman said:


> Yes, I am _offended _ by people's hypocrisy. No one wants our elected officials to lie in order to scam some benefit for themselves. And I would hope that lying in order to scam someone isn't a value taught to our kids. (Many of the people on this board are parents).
> 
> I am _reminded _ of why I am _offended _ every XMas while I watch people trample others in order to get the new dancing Elmo / XBox / etc. As a society we truly suck when it comes to ethics. The things that have become acceptable (and are rationalized as "good consumerism") are brutal.
> 
> So yes, my posting is a little vent at those who scam DTV by lying and then come back to this board with language like "code word" and "threatened", etc - that shows me that they are not willing to admit to their real ethical standards. Lying to execute a scam on DTV.


Sorry to bring you bad news scopeman. GET OVER IT. They make quite a bit off of some of us. I have been with them for over 10 years at over 100 a month. So do the math. 100x12x10=stuf load of money for TV. Not saying that I need to lie. but, I have no problem letting the free market help me have more money for my Kids at christmas. So once again "Get over it". If you want to pay 699 for a box go right ahead. You can offset those of us that get the cheap deals.

You must be a peach around election time.  I wont get into the republican vs democrat debate.


----------



## buffan

Sorry if this was asked before. This thread is awfully long to read the whole thing.

If I get an HD Directv Tivo, do I NEED the HD package to receive/record my local channels in HD through the OTA? I don't really want/need any of the national HD channels that they currently have, so I'd prefer to just save the $11/month.


----------



## dwynne

buffan said:


> Sorry if this was asked before. This thread is awfully long to read the whole thing.
> 
> If I get an HD Directv Tivo, do I NEED the HD package to receive/record my local channels in HD through the OTA? I don't really want/need any of the national HD channels that they currently have, so I'd prefer to just save the $11/month.


No, you do not. You can record the locals OTA w/o paying them for the HD package.

In addition, if you subscribe to HBO or Showtime you get the HD channel "free" - also without paying for the HD package.

The HD package only nets you those HD channels listed (ESPN, ESPN2, HDNET, etc).

A lot of folks have posted that they got a $5 credit each month toward the HD package cost for 6 months. So you might "try" it for the $6 cost and see how you like it, then cancel if you don't watch it or once the credit runs out.

Dennis


----------



## wannaB

I called DirecTV about the HD Tivo & was told they we not selling "Tivo" dvr any longer. I called Roberts store but I can't afford two. Since I can't have Tivo I've called dish..... they appear to be trying harder to get the multi-room business.


----------



## dwynne

wannaB said:


> I called DirecTV about the HD Tivo & was told they we not selling "Tivo" dvr any longer. I called Roberts store but I can't afford two. Since I can't have Tivo I've called dish..... they appear to be trying harder to get the multi-room business.


Reading the fine print of the new rebate form, it looks like you could get $200 for the first HDTivo you buy and $100 for the 2nd one. Looks like Robert has a decent price on them, plus you get extras. They are now $525.06 shipped at 6th Ave (they were as low as $469.06 at one point).

Dennis


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

dwynne said:


> Reading the fine print of the new rebate form, it looks like you could get $200 for the first HDTivo you buy and $100 for the 2nd one. Looks like Robert has a decent price on them, plus you get extras. They are now $525.06 shipped at 6th Ave (they were as low as $469.06 at one point).
> 
> Dennis


Yes, that's true. If you purchase two HR10-250's you will get one HD $200 and one DVR $100 rebate for a total of $300 back.

I just added the DIRECTV pdf rebate form on my home page

-Robert


----------



## tbh999

Scopeman said:


> People should stop rationalizing their actions and admit that they get these discounts by lying...


Sorry but I did no such thing. I called the Retention Department and asked, "What kind of deal will you give me for a HDTivo."

No lying, no threats, etc.

The deal wasn't bad, $299 less the $100 rebate ($199 net). I think some people did better (Free HD for X months, etc.) But I thought it was a good deal, and this is the same thing that my father and uncle did...no _cheating_ required.


----------



## treznor

Same here... called Customer Retention and straight up just said "I just got an HD-TV and I'm looking into options. I'd love to stay with DirecTV but the cost is a bit high compared to cable because of the initial fee. Can you help with that?".

Called 10 minutes ago to setup my installation and they certainly were still signing people up for the HDTV Tivo.


----------



## Harrisment

treznor said:


> Same here... called Customer Retention and straight up just said "I just got an HD-TV and I'm looking into options. I'd love to stay with DirecTV but the cost is a bit high compared to cable because of the initial fee. Can you help with that?".
> 
> Called 10 minutes ago to setup my installation and they certainly were still signing people up for the HDTV Tivo.


They were probably a big nails fan. I know if Trent Reznor ever called me up at work I'd be happy to hook him up.


----------



## Harrisment

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> Yes, that's true. If you purchase two HR10-250's you will get one HD $200 and one DVR $100 rebate for a total of $300 back.
> 
> I just added the DIRECTV pdf rebate form on my home page
> 
> -Robert


Robert,

How does this work though, when both rebates say they require the original sales receipt to be included when you send them in? I just bought an HR10-250 today....I'd love to get $300 in rebates if possible, I just wasn't sure how to get around the receipt requirement.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

We email receipts to all of our customers when the order is placed. If you somehow did not get your receipt just call, PM or email me and we'll send another copy. Sometimes we send a second receipt with the order or when we ship the shirts and 5 yr. warranties. 

Their is one DVR $100 rebate and one HD rebate, but a HR10-250 would not qualify for both rebates. However, if you purchase one H20 and one HR10-250 you would get $300 back, or one SD DVR and one H20 or HR10-250 would also qualify for $300 in rebates. 

-Robert


----------



## chs4

Robert,

This may be a dumb question and you may or may not know the answer, but I'll ask anyway...

Can we submit the PDF version of the rebate form to DirecTV or do we need to wait for the mailed copy? Looking to get it turned around as soon as possible and would rather not wait on the form from DirecTV.

Thanks!


----------



## NYHeel

tbh999 said:


> Sorry but I did no such thing. I called the Retention Department and asked, "What kind of deal will you give me for a HDTivo."
> 
> No lying, no threats, etc.
> 
> The deal wasn't bad, $299 less the $100 rebate ($199 net). I think some people did better (Free HD for X months, etc.) But I thought it was a good deal, and this is the same thing that my father and uncle did...no _cheating_ required.


Unfortunately when I played nice the best they were going to give me was $499 -$200 MIR. I told them no. I set up an installation for cable and honestly would have switched. I told them I was cancelling because of the HDTivo price. I was 100% serious. So the retention lady gave me $399-200MIR and some programming credits including 2 free months of all the premiums (I currently only have Total Choice). I took the deal. I don't think it was a great deal but it was good enough to keep me from going to cable. My installation is going on right now with my wife at home. The installer doesn't understand why I want an antenna mounted since I can get the NY feeds anyway from Directv. I just told him to do it anyway. This way I get WB and UPN (though I never watch those channels except for the occasional Met game) HD and I can still use my HR10-250 after they switch to Mpeg-4. I figure that's worth $50.


----------



## BluesFan44

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> I just posted the pdf download for the DIRECTV $200 HD DVR or receiver rebate on my home page.
> 
> -Robert


Robert,

For the HD DVR, what determines if the rebate is $100 or $200?

Thanks....

BluesFan44


----------



## dwynne

BluesFan44 said:


> Robert,
> 
> For the HD DVR, what determines if the rebate is $100 or $200?
> 
> Thanks....
> 
> BluesFan44


Reading the fine print of the form, the $100 rebate requires "DVR service activation" and the $200 rebate requires "HD Package activation". Limit is $300 per account. So I ASSUME if you do not have a DVR and you buy one HD Tivo you could claim $300 in rebates by turning on HD and DVR on your account.

If you already have a SD Tivo, then the max you could get back is $200.

It SEEMS that if you already had a DVR and the HD pack on, then you would get back nothing. It is not very clear.

The form also says "Customers receiving instant rebate(s) from DirecTV not eligible". So if you purchased direct from DTV at a discount then it would seem no additional rebate under this promotion.

I don't have a copy of the previous (and still current?) $200 rebate form handy, but it did not require the HD pack to get the rebate. These were SUPPOSED to be mailed out to folks who added an HD Tivo or HD tuner to their account, but it was posted elsewhere as well.

Dennis


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

dwynne said:


> Reading the fine print of the form, the $100 rebate requires "DVR service activation" and the $200 rebate requires "HD Package activation". Limit is $300 per account. So I ASSUME if you do not have a DVR and you buy one HD Tivo you could claim $300 in rebates by turning on HD and DVR on your account.
> 
> If you already have a SD Tivo, then the max you could get back is $200.
> 
> It SEEMS that if you already had a DVR and the HD pack on, then you would get back nothing. It is not very clear.
> 
> The form also says "Customers receiving instant rebate(s) from DirecTV not eligible". So if you purchased direct from DTV at a discount then it would seem no additional rebate under this promotion.
> 
> I don't have a copy of the previous (and still current?) $200 rebate form handy, but it did not require the HD pack to get the rebate. These were SUPPOSED to be mailed out to folks who added an HD Tivo or HD tuner to their account, but it was posted elsewhere as well.
> 
> Dennis


If you buy a HR10-250 you would get the $200 HD rebate and not be eligible for the DVR rebate. Of course you could apply for the $100 DVR rebate, but not both for one box.

-Robert


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

chs4 said:


> Robert,
> 
> This may be a dumb question and you may or may not know the answer, but I'll ask anyway...
> 
> Can we submit the PDF version of the rebate form to DirecTV or do we need to wait for the mailed copy? Looking to get it turned around as soon as possible and would rather not wait on the form from DirecTV.
> 
> Thanks!


DIRECTV requests an original copy of the rebate from, but I have heard of may customers using the downloaded rebate form from my site with no problem. You will need to gat your next bill showing the activation of the HD or DVR prodcuct to include with your rebate request.

-Robert


----------



## BluesFan44

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> If you buy a HR10-250 you would get the $200 HD rebate and not be eligible for the DVR rebate. Of course you could apply for the $100 DVR rebate, but not both for one box.
> 
> -Robert


Even if I already have the HD service, and I also have a DirecTiVo box on aonterh standard-def set, I get $200, correct?

This is waaaaay too confusing.....


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

BluesFan44 said:


> Even if I already have the HD service, and I also have a DirecTiVo box on aonterh standard-def set, I get $200, correct?
> 
> This is waaaaay too confusing.....


Yes, you are correct. If you purchase and activate any HD receiver or the HR10-250 between 11/25/05 - 2/28/06 you are eligible for DIRECTV's $200 HD mail-in rebate.

-Robert


----------



## BluesFan44

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> Yes, you are correct. If you purchase and activate any HD receiver or the HR10-250 between 11/25/05 - 2/28/06 you are eligible for DIRECTV's $200 HD mail-in rebate.
> 
> -Robert


Robert,

Good man, you....... Thanks.... 

BF44


----------



## toneman

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> Their is one DVR $100 rebate and one HD rebate, but a HR10-250 would not qualify for both rebates...
> 
> -Robert


Doesn't the above quote contradict the following statement (quoted below) you made back in post #1122, or am I misunderstanding something? 



> Yes, that's true. If you purchase two HR10-250's you will get one HD $200 and one DVR $100 rebate for a total of $300 back.


----------



## toneman

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> Yes, you are correct. If you purchase and activate any HD receiver or the HR10-250 between 11/25/05 - 2/28/06 you are eligible for DIRECTV's $200 HD mail-in rebate.
> 
> -Robert


Does the HD receiver need to be purchased from any legitimate retailer other than directly from D* itself? I mean, if somehow I managed to get D* to offer me a HD receiver for $99 (which BTW they did indeed make that offer to me back in September), would that receiver purchase be eligible for the $200 HD MIR and thus net me a profit of roughly $100?


----------



## waja

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> Yes, you are correct. If you purchase and activate any HD receiver or the HR10-250 between 11/25/05 - 2/28/06 you are eligible for DIRECTV's $200 HD mail-in rebate.
> 
> -Robert


I just bought the HR10-250 on 11/17/05 and I am only eligible for the $100 DVR mail-in rebate. The receiver was activated on 11/25/05 (the date I actually received the unit). I called DTV, spoke to customer retention and I was given a $100 credit on my account to make up the difference. That was nice. No begging or pleading needed. So am I still eligible for a $200 HD rebate for getting another HR10-250 or H20 Receiver? Is there a limit to the number of receivers in a single home? If the H20 is free, I might as well get one.

Rick


----------



## willardcpa

toneman said:


> Doesn't the above quote contradict the following statement (quoted below) you made back in post #1122, or am I misunderstanding something?


No, his first quote was trying to say that "a HR10-250 would not qualify for both rebates..." meaning one box, did not qualify for a combined rebate of $300.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

Tony, 

No contradiction. Statement #1 and # 2 are both correct. Statement two says "buy two HR10-250s and get $300 back" one would be eligible for the $200 HD rebate and the other would be good for the $100 DVR rebate. The key here is on statement two the example states TWO HR10-250, you can not get $300 back by just purchasing one HR10-250. 

Quote: 
Originally Posted by DTV TiVo Dealer 
Their is one DVR $100 rebate and one HD rebate, but a HR10-250 would not qualify for both rebates... 

-Robert 

Doesn't the above quote contradict the following statement (quoted below) you made back in post #1122, or am I misunderstanding something? 

Tony 

Quote: 
Yes, that's true. If you purchase two HR10-250's you will get one HD $200 and one DVR $100 rebate for a total of $300 back. 

-Robert


----------



## wannaB

Still tryin' to figure out what to do...... I called Robert's store today a couple of times but he was not available, did speak with a gentleman that was helpful.

I've decided I can go with 1 HDDVR & 1 SDDVR instead of 2 HDDVRs but the cost of DTV is still much higher than Dish. Monthly would work out really close but the start up hurts. I really love Tivo interface & changing scares me..... plus I would have to train my wife all over again.

The other option I have is to add the Toshiba Symbio to my current set-up. One time $$ and nothing monthly.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

Sorry I had another crazy day where I was in and out of the office, warehouse, store and working in the field with a few technicians so I was hard to reach today. 

The good thing about getting one HR10-250 and one SD DVR is the combined rebates equal $300. 

-Robert


----------



## Scopeman

purple6816 said:


> Not saying that I need to lie. but, I have no problem letting the free market help me have more money for my Kids at christmas.


Free market? Give me a break. And standing behind your kids as your excuse to lie for profit? Damn, that's cold. If you're hard up for money for your kids try cutting down on the $100/month DTV bill you are bragging about. Maybe spending a little less on TV would help.

I don't mind if you lie to get your discount. Your ethics are your own problem. I just think it's sad that you think dishonesty is somehow related to the free market.


----------



## NYHeel

Do you need to activate the HD package to get the $200 rebate? I haven't activated the package yet because I haven't gotten my tv yet. I was wondering if I should wait until I do before sending out the rebate form.


----------



## treznor

Almost 100% sure that one of the requirements to the rebate is that you active HD service.


----------



## dwynne

NYHeel said:


> Do you need to activate the HD package to get the $200 rebate? I haven't activated the package yet because I haven't gotten my tv yet. I was wondering if I should wait until I do before sending out the rebate form.


Read the fine print of the new rebate PDF form and it says that the $200 rebate requires "HD Package activation".

The prior $200 rebate form, which may still be valid - does not require the HD pack.

Looks like both require a 2 year service commitment.

Dennis


----------



## jwhee0615

I spoke with D* customer retention and haggled to get a similar deal on the HR10-250 as some who have posted on these forums. I was told I could get the unit for $499.00 with a credit to my account of $50.00. I was also told that I would be elegible for both the $200.00 MIR as well as the $100.00 MIR. I specifically asked him if he was sure about two rebates on one unit and he assured me. I also received 3 mo free HD pkg and 6 mo free Showtime. I am already a current HDTV customer and have been with D* since 98'. I guess I need to call back and triple check?


----------



## sbergstc

I sent an email to D* outlining DishNetwork's lease program and lower pricing and mentioned that I was thinking of switching and asked if they could make me an offer. I got a response saying someone would call me to discuss it. Within a few days I got that call and the rep offered the hr10-250 for $649 - 250 credit - 200 mail in rebate - 20/mo x 6. I said it would think about it and call back. She made appropriate notations in my account and that was thatl. 

On Monday I called retention back to order a new hr10-250... Thought I was getting the deal above, but when I went to my account online I found that it was even better. I got everything above plus the price of the unit was $499 not $649. 

I then purchased a HD receiver from Best Buy for $199 - 100 MIR. Been with D* since 8/2003, subscribe to Total Choice Premier, HD package, 2 addtnl receivers and auto pay with CC. I think all this added to the reps helpful attitude. I think she gave me everything she possibly could...

That CSR was incorrect... The rebate form states that you get $100 for DVR; $200 for HD receiver and $200 or $100 for HD DVR for a maximum of $300 combined rebate. (Quote from form: LIMIT ONE $100 AND ONE $200 REBATE FOR A TOTAL OF $300 PER ACCOUNT.)

Sbergstc


----------



## nrc

Made my first pass this evening when I called the normal number to change my home address. No joy. The lady could barely understand me, or me her. Next time I'll try the retention number. 

Sadly, I'm starting to think that my days as a DTV customer may be limited. I'll try to get a deal on an HR10 and I'll do my two years, but this isn't the DTV I signed up for a decade ago and it's likely that once there's a viable cable-card alternative I'll be gone.


----------



## 94SupraTT

This is really confusing. I just called retention and was offered $499 for a HD-Tivo, $200 instant rebate, $200 mail in rebate (I asked them twice if it was $200, they said it was a new offer and that it was in fact $200.) I also got $5 off for 6months.

nm-Found the mail in rebate online and it is $200 for a HD DVR with HD Package. So it looks like the rep was correct.


----------



## sbergstc

Did the rep actually call the first $200 an INSTANT REBATE? I ask because the current rebate form states that the $200 MIR is not valid if you got an instant rebate. When I got my deal, the rep called it an Account Credit. I hope it is actually the same for you.


----------



## dwynne

nrc said:


> The lady could barely understand me, or me her. Next time I'll try the retention number.


My rule of thumb in these days of off-shore out sourcing - listen to them speak before you disclose who you are and why you are calling. If you can't understand their name or what they are saying CLEARLY - just hang up and call back later. Continue this CSR roulette until you reach someone that you can clearly understand.

If you are trying to call to get something at a discount, free, etc then follow the first rule (get someone you can understand) then - still before disclosing who you are - try to engage them in a little conversation and see what kind of mood and person they are. If they are not up-beat and happy sounding, hang up without another word and try back. Keep doing this until you get someone who sounds like they are in a good mood and happy in their job. I sure SEEMS to go a long way toward getting what you want.

Talk to Mr. or Ms. "Grumpy" and have no luck, they could put a note on your account that might prevent Mr. or Ms. "Nice Person" from giving you a deal later on.

Dennis


----------



## 94SupraTT

sbergstc said:


> Did the rep actually call the first $200 an INSTANT REBATE? I ask because the current rebate form states that the $200 MIR is not valid if you got an instant rebate. When I got my deal, the rep called it an Account Credit. I hope it is actually the same for you.


*
HD-DVR - Gen Reten CR $-200.00 
*
Thats how it appears on my statement.


----------



## sbergstc

Doesn't sound like it would interfere in the $200 MIR. Good news!


----------



## 94SupraTT

Called retention again. The verified that a "retention credit" isn't the same thing as an instant credit and I was still eligible for the mail in rebate. They said the retention credit is just that it is to keep customers from disconnecting and that they would also honor the main in rebate. The retention rep also said if it were a normal credit that I would NOT be able to get the mail in rebate.


----------



## 94SupraTT

sbergstc said:


> Doesn't sound like it would interfere in the $200 MIR. Good news!


Yup.


----------



## crwarman

Okay I must be doing something wrong. I called 1-800-824-9081, verified the account and all that. The CSR quoted me $399 for the HD DVR (total *after* a $200 instant rebate) and assured me this was their very best deal. Been a customer for about 3 1/2 years now. I said that I'm also looking at Dish network (which I am) and trying to decide which would be best.

So am I doing something wrong here? Because it sounds like everyone else gets this thing for $199!


----------



## sbergstc

Sounds like the CSR gave you a $200 retention credit (versus a REBATE) and it's up to you to send the mail in rebate of $200 once your unit is activated and shows up on your bill. Unless I misunderstood you and your "total after" price is after the MIR as well... Otherwise you got your DVR for $99 which is a great deal.


----------



## crwarman

sbergstc said:


> Sounds like the CSR gave you a $200 retention credit (versus a REBATE) and it's up to you to send the mail in rebate of $200 once your unit is activated and shows up on your bill. Unless I misunderstood you and your "total after" price is after the MIR as well... Otherwise you got your DVR for $99 which is a great deal.


Thank you for writing back. Well, I called 800-824-9081 again and the CSR said the final price is $399, and you cannot use the mail-in rebate (she said they're exchanging the old mail-in rebate program for this instant rebate program). So either I'm calling the wrong numbers, saying the wrong thing, or getting the wrong CSRs! Does Dish Network have a better deal maybe?!


----------



## Guindalf

crwarman said:


> Does Dish Network have a better deal maybe?!


Don't look at the deal, look at the equipment you get. From what I read in this forum (and some others), the Dish DVR sucks big time. I haven't tried it myself, so don't take this as an opinion, but I would suggest if you are serious about switching, check out the Dish forums and see what they are saying. After all, any opinion expressed in this, the DIrecTV forum will be slightly (!) biased.


----------



## dwynne

crwarman said:


> Thank you for writing back. Well, I called 800-824-9081 again and the CSR said the final price is $399, and you cannot use the mail-in rebate (she said they're exchanging the old mail-in rebate program for this instant rebate program). So either I'm calling the wrong numbers, saying the wrong thing, or getting the wrong CSRs! Does Dish Network have a better deal maybe?!


Not everyone gets offered the same (or best) deals. I know several folks (including me) that were not offered an HDTivo for $199......

Dennis


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

dwynne said:


> Not everyone gets offered the same (or best) deals. I know several folks (including me) that were not offered an HDTivo for $199......
> 
> Dennis


It is extremely rare for anyone to get a HR10-250 for $199, in fact, if my DIRECTV executive contact is correct, it may be no one at all.

-Robert


----------



## crwarman

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> It is extremely rare for anyone to get a HR10-250 for $199, in fact, if my DIRECTV executive contact is correct, it may be no one at all.
> 
> -Robert


Okay, I must be reading this thread all wrong - maybe I'm getting my models confused or something. I was thinking that the deal everyone looks for is an HR10-250 for $199 after rebates and all.

So, is the HR10-250 the only available HD DVR for DirectTV? (I think it is, but just making sure). And, if so, is $399 fair at this point in time for that unit?


----------



## Nosfreak

Hi first post on tivocommunity...i'm a new customer for Directv going on about 1 1/2 months now. i think i got the best deal ever from directv.

i got the hd-dvr hr-250 ($499) with $200 MIR + $200 instant credit = $99

plus i got showtime and hbo for free for the next 6 mos. and $5 my bill for the next six months..

i live in an apartment and management doesn't allow me to attach the dish to the property so i had to get a 5 ft tripod from the installer for $32.90...when i talked to retention about the extra cost of the tripod they credited my account $32.90. 

TALK ABOUT A DEAL! THIS IS GREAT!


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

Nosfreak said:


> Hi first post on tivocommunity...i'm a new customer for Directv going on about 1 1/2 months now. i think i got the best deal ever from directv.
> 
> i got the hd-dvr hr-250 ($499) with $200 MIR + $200 instant credit = $99
> 
> plus i got showtime and hbo for free for the next 6 mos. and $5 my bill for the next six months..
> 
> i live in an apartment and management doesn't allow me to attach the dish to the property so i had to get a 5 ft tripod from the installer for $32.90...when i talked to retention about the extra cost of the tripod they credited my account $32.90.
> 
> TALK ABOUT A DEAL! THIS IS GREAT!


Now that is by far the very best deal I have ever seen. How did you ever negotiate such a unbelievable deal??

Somehow these special deals just keep getting better and better. I wonder, how low can they go?

-Robert


----------



## sbergstc

The final "deal" I received (as I wrote in an earlier post)... $499 start price minus $250 "retention credit" to my account (which has posted), a $20/month credit for six months (the first of which has also posted to my account), and the $200 MIR.

I spoke with two different CSR's about this; the first called ME in response to an email I'd sent a few days earlier. She said she was a supervisor and made the offer of $649 minus $250 retention credit and explained the $200 rebate; she also gave me the $20/6 month discount. Because I said I wanted to think it over she noted the details in my account so when I called back the info would be there; she specifically instructed me to call retention because retention "has the authority to push these large credits through." The 2nd rep in retention gave me the same information about being eligible to receive both the credit and rebate, honored the details noted in my account and even surpassed the orgiinal deal by giving me the $499 start price. I found out later that the price drop from $649 to $499 was some kind of "loyal customer reward" that can only be done once every 12 months. 

It also seems that others have verified that the "retention credit" and MIR are two separate items, so my hopes are still high but I guess we won't truly know whether the rebate is valid until the check arrives in the mail, which will take 6-8 weeks after they receive my paperwork.

The rebate form states " DIRECTV HD Receiver - $200 Rebate; DIRECTV HD DVR - $200 Rebate or $100 Rebate. Limit one $200 rebate and one $100 rebate for a total of $300 per account. Limit one rebate per receiver. Customers receiving instant rebates from DirecTV not eligible." Also says the offers end 02/28/06.

Sorry for being so wordy...


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

crwarman said:


> Okay, I must be reading this thread all wrong - maybe I'm getting my models confused or something. I was thinking that the deal everyone looks for is an HR10-250 for $199 after rebates and all.
> 
> So, is the HR10-250 the only available HD DVR for DirectTV? (I think it is, but just making sure). And, if so, is $399 fair at this point in time for that unit?


The HR10-250 is the only HD DVR available. We may see the next generation HD DVR model HR20-250 by the end of January at the earliest.

-Robert


----------



## crwarman

sbergstc said:


> she specifically instructed me to call retention because retention "has the authority to push these large credits through." The 2nd rep in retention gave me the same information about being eligible to receive both the credit and rebate, honored the details noted in my account and even surpassed the orgiinal deal by giving me the $499 start price.


Say, could you verify that 800-824-9081 is the correct number for retention? That's the number I'm using, but they don't seem overly interested (at least the two CSR's I spoke with!) in retaining business! (yes my account is in good standing!)


----------



## sbergstc

Yes, crwarman, that's the number I called. I don't know how much these details matter... Our monthly invoice is $120 and is paid automatically with credit card. We've been with D* since 9/03. Not as long as some, but longer than others that have gotten great deals.

My approach seems to be a little different than most others... I sent them an email saying I was having 2nd thoughts because the HD DVR was so expensive and DNetwork leased their equipment and cable is so much cheaper. Maybe they could make me an offer I couldn't refuse that would keep me as a loyal customer. A couple of days later I got a reply stating that someone would call me to discuss the matter. A day or two after that email I was talking to D* and it played out like I wrote above.

It is confusing how some folks are getting offers that others are not. I imagine there's some kind of guideline based on subscription packages and payment history. That would explain how some have gotten $200 account credits and others $250...

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## toneman

Man, quite a few of you folks taking advantage of the current DVR rebate promotion ($200 rebate) are getting better deals than many of us who got in on the previous promo ($100 rebate); I mean, from reading many of the posts from those folks who got in on the $100 rebate offer, I can definitely say that many of us were not offered $200 (or in the case of at least one person, $250) instant retention credits.

Heck--look at the post of the guy who's getting his HD-Tivo for $99 after $250 retention and $200 MIR...so if not anything else, those of you who weren't able to get in on the last promo a few months ago actually have it better than those of us who did. Myself--I got in on the last one where the only non-programming "discount" was the $100 MIR. I wouldn't mine paying $499 for the HD Tivo if I knew I could get an instant $250 retention credit and still qualify for a $200 MIR...


----------



## 94SupraTT

I just called back. The rep I spoke with made a note on my account after speaking with a supervisor that said I am eligible for both the retention credit of $200 and the mail in rebate of $200. The rep said the notes said if I do not get the mail in rebate credit that they will give me another retention credit of $200. She said the note was put into the "FTMS" system. I'm not sure what the "FTMS" system is but she reassured me I WILL be getting the HD-Tivo for $99 one way or another.  :up:


----------



## crwarman

94SupraTT said:


> she reassured me I WILL be getting the HD-Tivo for $99 one way or another.  :up:


Well I called back, they insisted that the price truly was $399, no if ands or buts. So, I had them disconnect the service. I don't like being treated that way. We have local digital service so I'll sign on with them. Probably should've done that a long time ago anyhow.

I feel like I'm buying a used car here


----------



## nrc

No great deal on my second attempt. $549 - $200 MIR - $50 credit for the antenna package and $5 off the HD package for six months. I went for it since I have an HDTV being delivered tomorrow


----------



## sbaycowboy

I purchased a Philips 42" plasma TV over the weekend. When I connected the HDMI cable from my HR10-250 there was no picture. Monday I called D* Customer Service to see what they had to say. Initially they tried to tell me it was the TV but since I have the D* protection plan I finally convinced them to send me a replacement. I received the refurbished unit yesterday, connected the HDMI and it works great. I have 7 days to return my old unit or pay D* $1000.

So now I've got a refurb'd box with a working HDMI output and none of my programs and my existing box connected via component cables (w/70 hours HD and 470 hours SD) full of my programs. I decided to call D* again and find out if I could send my original HR10-250 to have the HDMI card swapped out in order to keep all my programs. The CSR said it is not their policy or process. They recommended I transfer them to VHS or DVD. After ROTFL, I agreed as long as they were willing to reimburse me for the time it would require to complete this task, but they declined. 

So I came back to the Tivo forum and learned about the Retentions department. When I called I was offered a new HR10-250 for $199 with $5 credit on my D* bill for the next 6 months. The deal was explained as follows:
Current Price: $599
Instant Rebate: $200
Rention Rebate: $200
Final Price: $199 + $14.95 (installation)

Now I'm considering swapping the defective HDMI card from existing HR10-250 with the one in the refurb'd unit I'm sending back. Any advice on how to do this or whether this will work?

Steve  

Their installer will be here Monday with the new box.


----------



## timb2112

I have called four times today. Here's their "best" offer:  

HR10-250 $599
Instant Rebate $200
Discount $100

3 mos Free HD package (One year commitment required)
$5 off Total Choice for six months
HBO and SHO $2 month for six months

What does everyone think of this offer?

They also insist it has to be installed. No installer is ####ing around with my surround system and TV.

I have also sent an email complaining of their variation in offers they gave me. I'm waiting to hear back on that.

Thanks!


----------



## BeanMeScot

toneman said:


> Man, quite a few of you folks taking advantage of the current DVR rebate promotion ($200 rebate) are getting better deals than many of us who got in on the previous promo ($100 rebate); I mean, from reading many of the posts from those folks who got in on the $100 rebate offer, I can definitely say that many of us were not offered $200 (or in the case of at least one person, $250) instant retention credits.
> 
> Heck--look at the post of the guy who's getting his HD-Tivo for $99 after $250 retention and $200 MIR...so if not anything else, those of you who weren't able to get in on the last promo a few months ago actually have it better than those of us who did. Myself--I got in on the last one where the only non-programming "discount" was the $100 MIR. I wouldn't mine paying $499 for the HD Tivo if I knew I could get an instant $250 retention credit and still qualify for a $200 MIR...


The people I talked to offered me a $200 instant credit but then said I could not get the $200 MIR. Final price $400. No sale. Comcast is up next.


----------



## Runch Machine

sbaycowboy said:


> I purchased a Philips 42" plasma TV over the weekend. When I connected the HDMI cable from my HR10-250 there was no picture. Monday I called D* Customer Service to see what they had to say. Initially they tried to tell me it was the TV but since I have the D* protection plan I finally convinced them to send me a replacement. I received the refurbished unit yesterday, connected the HDMI and it works great. I have 7 days to return my old unit or pay D* $1000.
> 
> So now I've got a refurb'd box with a working HDMI output and none of my programs and my existing box connected via component cables (w/70 hours HD and 470 hours SD) full of my programs. I decided to call D* again and find out if I could send my original HR10-250 to have the HDMI card swapped out in order to keep all my programs. The CSR said it is not their policy or process. They recommended I transfer them to VHS or DVD. After ROTFL, I agreed as long as they were willing to reimburse me for the time it would require to complete this task, but they declined.
> 
> So I came back to the Tivo forum and learned about the Retentions department. When I called I was offered a new HR10-250 for $199 with $5 credit on my D* bill for the next 6 months. The deal was explained as follows:
> Current Price: $599
> Instant Rebate: $200
> Rention Rebate: $200
> Final Price: $199 + $14.95 (installation)
> 
> Now I'm considering swapping the defective HDMI card from existing HR10-250 with the one in the refurb'd unit I'm sending back. Any advice on how to do this or whether this will work?
> 
> Steve
> 
> Their installer will be here Monday with the new box.


Swapping the HDMI cards might work. It depends on how old your broken Tivo is. The HDMI card was a big problem and they had to redesign the connector on the mother board and the HDMI card. If your HD Tivo is more than a year old, it probably has the old style connectors which are not compatible with the new style HDMI cards. If you open both HD Tivos up you will be able to see if they are the same or not. Swapping the card is easy. It's held in by 3 screws on the back of the reciever and a spring clip inside.


----------



## lundmatt1

I called in and acted very nicely. No threats, etc. Told them we were getting a High-Def television for Christmas and that I would evaluate cable versus DirectTV and that it had been recommended to me that I call that number before making any final decisions.

At first the woman said $599 - $200 rebate. I mentioned that I got an impression from people on the Internet that some had gotten $599 - 200 - 200. She said you can only get the $200 rebate or some credit but not both.

But then she says hang on, let me do some research. She jumps back on and says $599 - 200 rebate - $100 credit. I ask "OK, is that the best you can do?" She says hang on, I'll talk to supervisor. She comes back 5 minutes later and offers:

$599
-$200 rebate
-$150 credit
- 3 months free hi-def package
- $10 discount per month for 6 months on my HBO/Showtime stuff (so I pay $10 for both instead of $20 for both or whatever).
- No installation cost

I tell her I'm interested but that I have one concern (it's a real concern). I've had good and bad experiences with installers and can I just go pick one up from a retailer, install it myself, and get all the same credits. She goes for that though she has no way to send a larger multi-switch, etc.

I have a 10% off at BestBuy that I'll use though the sales tax I'll pay will offset that. I'm going today to pick it up.

She wrote notes into my account for the deal and said that they'd be there when I activate the receiver.


----------



## t1743

Super Newbie, ( 5min. ) This could be a really dumb question and I tried to find the answer for quite some time. What the heck is a retention credit? I have a HD receiver and a new HD monitor due on the 23rd, Now I am wondering if I should have went with the HD TiVo also. I use regular TiVo already and really like it. I was going to move it in to the bedroom, but it sure would be nice to get a deal like is happening around here. Any advice? 

Thanks


----------



## sbergstc

When you call the regular CS number to voice dissatisfaction with your D* service and mention that you're considering switching or canceling your D* service you're typically transferred to the Retention Department (as in retaining customers). When dealing with this dept you may be offered incentives that regular customer service reps do not usually offer; for instance a $200 retention credit. A Retention Credit is not instead of but in addition to your MIR (or an instant rebate if you're lucky enough to be offered one). I was told that Retention has the authority to push these higher $$ credits through, but not regular Customer Service. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## sbaycowboy

Runch Machine said:


> Swapping the HDMI cards might work. It depends on how old your broken Tivo is. The HDMI card was a big problem and they had to redesign the connector on the mother board and the HDMI card. If your HD Tivo is more than a year old, it probably has the old style connectors which are not compatible with the new style HDMI cards. If you open both HD Tivos up you will be able to see if they are the same or not. Swapping the card is easy. It's held in by 3 screws on the back of the reciever and a spring clip inside.


Opened up both Tivo's and pulled out both HDMI cards. The refurb. unit has a new style connector. My original unit (purchased 3/05) has the old style connector. It appears that if I want HDMI to work on my original box (w/two drives full of programs), I have to give up the programs and keep the refurb. box. :down:

I'm certainly not excited about either option. It's also my understanding that if I swap my disk drives into the refurb. HR10, they will not be recognized because the mother board won't recognize them.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## NFLnut

sbaycowboy said:


> Opened up both Tivo's and pulled out both HDMI cards. The refurb. unit has a new style connector. My original unit (purchased 3/05) has the old style connector. It appears that if I want HDMI to work on my original box (w/two drives full of programs), I have to give up the programs and keep the refurb. box. :down:
> 
> I'm certainly not excited about either option. It's also my understanding that if I swap my disk drives into the refurb. HR10, they will not be recognized because the mother board won't recognize them.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


The drive(s) are married to the motherboard, yes. They will not work in another machine.


----------



## jwhee0615

Is it possible to image both drives and restore them to the new unit?


----------



## dwynne

jwhee0615 said:


> Is it possible to image both drives and restore them to the new unit?


That is a question that should be asked (and answered) in the proper forum. Tivo Upgrade Forum

Dennis


----------



## 94SupraTT

I got my HD-Tivo today.


----------



## jwhee0615

dwynne said:


> That is a question that should be asked (and answered) in the proper forum. Tivo Upgrade Forum
> 
> Dennis


Gee wiz Dennis, thanks sooo much for volunteering to moderate this forum but I was really just asking a question pertaining to sbaycowboy's post about the problem of swapping out the drives on his unit and maybe provide a solution. So sorry for posting to the wrong section of YOUR forum.


----------



## dwynne

jwhee0615 said:


> Gee wiz Dennis, thanks sooo much for volunteering to moderate this forum but I was really just asking a question pertaining to sbaycowboy's post about the problem of swapping out the drives on his unit and maybe provide a solution. So sorry for posting to the wrong section of YOUR forum.


I just pointed you to the right place, ask your question over there (or better still do a search). I don't see the need to "dilute" this topic (cheap HD Tivos) with you answering and asking about Tivo Underground solutions. Besides, THERE is where you will get a quick answer to your question.

See, now my reply adds more to the dilution....

Being smart *ss about it does not help your cause, just go ask in the right place and get the answers you seek 

Dennis


----------



## jwhee0615

dwynne said:


> I just pointed you to the right place, ask your question over there (or better still do a search). I don't see the need to "dilute" this topic (cheap HD Tivos) with you answering and asking about Tivo Underground solutions. Besides, THERE is where you will get a quick answer to your question.
> 
> See, now my reply adds more to the dilution....
> 
> Being smart *ss about it does not help your cause, just go ask in the right place and get the answers you seek
> 
> Dennis


Man I hate it when a topic gets diluted...

Really...sorry for uttering a single word about something you perceive as not being about the topic at hand. And I would also like to thank you for educating me in the ways of the Tivo community forum. While I am a fairly new poster here I am not new to on-line forums in general and I in turn would like to suggest something to you...

Un-subscribe if you dont like what you read.


----------



## Dick Kalagher

jwhee0615 said:


> Is it possible to image both drives and restore them to the new unit?


You can restore an image to a drive, but if you move it to a different TiVo you have to do a "clear and delete everything" to make it work. Of course this will erase all of your programs too.


----------



## crwarman

crwarman said:


> Well I called back, they insisted that the price truly was $399, no if ands or buts. So, I had them disconnect the service. I don't like being treated that way. We have local digital service so I'll sign on with them. Probably should've done that a long time ago anyhow.
> 
> I feel like I'm buying a used car here


Okay, I thought I was done with this, but here's an amusing twist. I had asked the rep to cancel my service effective 12/31 on that call. He confirmed, and said I'd be billed partial for December, etc. No problem.

Okay, so this evening my wife mentioned that our DirecTV doesn't work any more. So I called them back and sure enough it was disconnected as of 12/8. I see. Well, they're happy to get me hooked right back up of course, now let's talk about why you disconnected, what can we do to keep you on as a customer? How about another $220 in discounts?

I can't believe this trick. I've been a loyal customer in good standing for 3 1/2 years - three of which I invested literally thousands on their crummy DirecWay service - so I shouldn't have to go through this BS to get the same price everyone else is getting.

But you know what? Whether they realize it or not they've done me a favor. In the long run I ended up going with Dish network. I'm getting their HD DVR for $250 - which, admittedly, is $50 more than I wanted to pay - But, their HD service plus the all-HD Voom network will still cost me the same as DirecTV without the HD service! So, I'm leaving the disconnect order in place and looking forward to some HD TV next week - on Dish!


----------



## jlangner

Got the deal! Since have been with them since 1998:

$599.00
-$200 instant
-$200 DTV credit
-$60 HBO ($10/month/6 month)
-$30 HD pkg ($5/month/6 month)

=$109

love my DTV!


----------



## Bovined

399 starting price
200 instant credit
3 months of free Premier Service
6 months of HD service at 5.99
free install

net cost: 169 (25 if you count in the premier service!)


Only tried twice and settled on this deal. I have been with DTV since 99. The first guy would not budge at 299 which he tried to pad with some mediocre programming (free HBO and SHO only for 3 months) but this was definitely a much better deal. The ladies definitely seem nicer in handing out the discounts.

Installs on the the 26th and I can't wait!


----------



## landshark21

My 57" HDTV will be here next week. Are these deals still going on? Also, is this unit a Directivo or is it D*s unit?


----------



## Guindalf

landshark21 said:


> My 57" HDTV will be here next week. Are these deals still going on? Also, is this unit a Directivo or is it D*s unit?


The only way to find out if they are still available is to call and try. Read through some of the posts here to get an idea of what to ask for.
Also, D* does not have a HD DVR yet, so all HD DVRs are TiVo at this time.


----------



## landshark21

Thanks I'll have to do some reading before I call.



Guindalf said:


> Also, D* does not have a HD DVR yet, so all HD DVRs are TiVo at this time.


I didn't think they did, but wanted to make sure. :up:


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Guindalf said:


> Also, D* does not have a HD DVR yet, so all HD DVRs are TiVo at this time.


Yeah kind of silly for D* to have MPEG4 local HD channels but no way for anyone to record them yet.

If you ask me they're spending too much time and money on this new R15 DVR that doesn't even support MPEG4 or HD. Instead they should be focusing on getting a new MPEG4 HD DVR out quicker. What a shame.


----------



## Brewer4

theratpatrol said:


> Yeah kind of silly for D* to have MPEG4 local HD channels but no way for anyone to record them yet.
> 
> If you ask me they're spending too much time and money on this new R15 DVR that doesn't even support MPEG4 or HD. Instead they should be focusing on getting a new MPEG4 HD DVR out quicker. What a shame.


Thats a good point. I can see D*'s that they want to start using their own software and services but you got plenty of good function tivo SD units out there that getting the HD MPEG4 unit would be a higher priority.


----------



## Chicago_Dave

599.00 Unit Cost
200.00 Mail-in Rebate
150.00 Instant Credit
3 months free HD package
Free install of new dish, cable runs and all setups (I'm moving next week)

This was via my first call to Retention.


----------



## Schuyler

Ok - finally got a good deal.

$599
-200 instant rebate
-200 account credit
3 months free HD
3 months free showtime HD

Total out of pocket: $238 including install and taxes

Imma happy.


----------



## bguild

for Chicago Dave and Schuyler:

For these deals you received, how long is your commitment or renewed commitment time: 1 year or 2 years? That's really what I care about... I want to make the jump, but I am a bit shaky on DirectTv right now with the loss of the Tivo and their promised of new HD channels "coming soon"


----------



## trader61

Better yet:

New Unit $449.00 (New from eBay, shipping included)
Instant #1 - $200.00
MIR -$100.00
Instant #2 -$150.00 (see below)

Total: -$1.00 They paid me!!!



I had a problem with the new receiver and had to get a replacement. When they sent replacement, they sent me a refurbished unit. I complained and said I shouldn't get refurbished after buying a new one just 6 weeks earlier. We settled on a $150.00 instant credit to keep me happy.

Now this doesn't even take into account I sold my older Samsung HD receiver for $200.00


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

bguild said:


> For these deals you received, how long is your commitment or renewed commitment time: 1 year or 2 years? That's really what I care about... I want to make the jump, but I am a bit shaky on DirectTv right now with the loss of the Tivo and their promised of new HD channels "coming soon"


DIRECTV requires a 2 yr. programming commitment with any advanced product activation.

The best deal I have heard of was a customer who got the retention credit plus the $200 mail-in rebate and the dealer discount, free shipping, no sales tax, 5 yr. extended and transferable parts and labor warranty and a gift with purchase.

The deals just keep getting better and better.

-Robert


----------



## Chicago_Dave

bguild,

I failed to ask about commitment terms, and they failed to tell me. I'll call back tomorrow and find out.


----------



## dwynne

Chicago_Dave said:


> bguild,
> 
> I failed to ask about commitment terms, and they failed to tell me. I'll call back tomorrow and find out.


You can check your account online or call, but as Robert said - everyone tells me any deal on an HD box of any kind (Tivo or not) is a new 2 yr commitment.

Dennis


----------



## xtopher_66

Just a follow up on my experience with the deal I got when I purchased my HR10-250 through D*:

While I was happy with the price I got, the $100 rebate and $120 credit ($20/month for 6 months) have been delivered. I did receive the $20 credit once, but not since. It shows up as a line item on my monthly statement but with a $0.00 amount. I sent in my rebate form in October but I haven't received a rebate yet.

I've called D* 3 times about this already, but the credit still hasn't been restored even though each CSR promises that it would be taken care of by my next bill. They also claim they haven't received my rebate yet, and they are sending out another form to me. 

I think my next step is to call customer retention. I've been happy with D*'s customer service in my 6+ years of being a subscriber, but this is getting frustrating.


----------



## newsposter

xtopher....call and very politely, quietly, but firmly...ask them to give you the remaining 100 bucks all at once now because they haven't done it right in months and likely wont for the foreseeable future.. say.this will make the customer happy and avoid customer service expenses for the next 5 months for the inevitable calls you'll have to make

say it will make you happy and should make them happy since they will have made you happy

sounds corny but i presented that idea to them logically and calmly and they gave me the 100 bucks right away...


----------



## Jeproks

xtopher..I'm on the same boat as you are but when I add up the line items, the total is $20 less.


----------



## BeauB

First shot for me:

$599
-200 instant rebate
-3 months free HD
-6 months $20/month rebate
Free dish upgrade install and would have done free OTA antenna (not needed though)

Total out of pocket was $440 something with taxes and such

Not impressed... I can go to Best Buy on Friday and get 10% off and then get the $200 rebate and get within $80 or so of their "deal" for me being a "Best Customer."

Going to research Comcast a bit more and call back retention with some hard numbers. I am starting to think I don't want to be locked into DTV for 2 more years when Comcast has an HD DVR with more HD channels and all the locals now and I'd have a TIVO DVR from them to look forward to vs. DTV where I'd have MPEG4 and their own brand to look foward to (mpeg4) and dread (how badly will they screw up the DVR!?)


----------



## Matt heebner

I had just the opposite experience.
I called Customer Retention just to inquire about the HD DVR and this is the deal I got:

Intial price: $399
Instant Credit: $150
Showtime for 6 monthes free
$5 off the HD package for a year (or the total bill I guess)
Shipping and handling fee waived

I ended up taking the deal but now I kinda wish I would have said that I wanted HBO instead. It really doesnt matter to me, but I think HBO has better movies. I havent had a premiuim channel in a while.

The CSR did mention that because I was such a good customer, and have been with Directv for almost 10 years that he was authorized to give me this deal. The only thing I didnt like was I have to have an installer come out to "hook" it up for me. The second I said that having someone come out was not necessary, he told me he could not give the deal unless and installer came out. I set up the appointment for Friday Jan. 13th. (ha...Friday the 13th !)

Matt


----------



## xtopher_66

newsposter said:


> xtopher....call and very politely, quietly, but firmly...ask them to give you the remaining 100 bucks all at once now because they haven't done it right in months and likely wont for the foreseeable future.. say.this will make the customer happy and avoid customer service expenses for the next 5 months for the inevitable calls you'll have to make
> 
> say it will make you happy and should make them happy since they will have made you happy
> 
> sounds corny but i presented that idea to them logically and calmly and they gave me the 100 bucks right away...


Sound advice. I make a conscious effort not to lose my cool when talking to the CSRs because I know it will do a lot more harm than good.

I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## xtopher_66

Matt heebner said:


> The only thing I didnt like was I have to have an installer come out to "hook" it up for me. The second I said that having someone come out was not necessary, he told me he could not give the deal unless and installer came out. I set up the appointment for Friday Jan. 13th. (ha...Friday the 13th !)
> Matt


That's pretty consistent with the purchases directly from D*. If you're lucky, you can just grab the Tivo out of the installer's hands, sign his paperwork, and he'll be on his way. Otherwise, just make the install as painless as possible for him with all of the cables ready to be plugged in and he will be gone in no time.


----------



## xtopher_66

xtopher_66 said:


> JWhile I was happy with the price I got, the $100 rebate and $120 credit ($20/month for 6 months) have been delivered. I did receive the $20 credit once, but not since. It shows up as a line item on my monthly statement but with a $0.00 amount.


I checked my D* account online last night and found they credited me $100 all at once to make good on the original deal. Guess I won't have to call them now.


----------



## BeanMeScot

BeauB said:


> First shot for me:
> 
> $599
> -200 instant rebate
> -3 months free HD
> -6 months $20/month rebate
> Free dish upgrade install and would have done free OTA antenna (not needed though)
> 
> Total out of pocket was $440 something with taxes and such
> 
> Not impressed... I can go to Best Buy on Friday and get 10% off and then get the $200 rebate and get within $80 or so of their "deal" for me being a "Best Customer."
> 
> Going to research Comcast a bit more and call back retention with some hard numbers. I am starting to think I don't want to be locked into DTV for 2 more years when Comcast has an HD DVR with more HD channels and all the locals now and I'd have a TIVO DVR from them to look forward to vs. DTV where I'd have MPEG4 and their own brand to look foward to (mpeg4) and dread (how badly will they screw up the DVR!?)


I went with Comcast. So far, so good. I get $25 off their digital silver package every month and I get phone and Internet service for $69.99. I have been watching Carnivale and From the Earth to the Moon on On Demand. The INHD channels look GORGEOUS on my HD TV.

I am still watching some stuff on my Tivo that was back logged. One of the Tivos crapped out last night. No more buying and replacing hard drives! Next time that happens, I'll call and get a new unit. No charge!


----------



## newsposter

I haven't researched my local cable in years but if it's as good as OTA or directv, i'd almost be tempted. however I couldn't stand paying 13 month extra for tivo. 

glad you found your solution. aww replacing bad drives is fun! not


----------



## BeauB

I'm starting to talk myself into Comcast, especially with rumored February release of their HD Tivo unit. The extra $13-14/month is somewhat annoying, but then I think back to how often I've upgraded Tivo units with D*. If I go with an HD Tivo now then that's another $300-400 now (about 2 years of Comcast rental fee's on the best scenario side) and then in another 6-8 months I'd probably want the H20-250 which could be anywhere from free (doubt it once they have me locked for 2 years with the H10-250) to several hundred dollars for an upgrade fee.

I talked to a D* CSR last night about it and he said that there's no info on upgrade fee's at this point, but that the H20 was supposed to be a free upgrade and then got changed to a $99 fee and that he wouldn't be surprised to see something similar with the new DVR and even more of a fee since the unit is more out of pocket cost for D*. Sounded like a logical, honest answer (a marvel from a CSR, I know!)


----------



## BeauB

Ok, really hating D* now...

Tried to do what so many other's apparently have done and that is call back and try again. Well, I did that today, even got a women this time (many have indicated the women have given better deals!) and she had all the details of my call from yesterday and basically asked why I was asking for something different when I got the best offer they could give yesterday ($449 out of pocket with about $150 in discount on service over 6 months).

I said I could get a better deal on the hardware by buying a new unit from eBay and then getting the rebate or just going to Bestbuy with coupons and getting a rebate and she said, "Great, go ahead and do that, we don't care how you get your equipment." My response was I was looking for them to make it worth it to me not to switch to a competitor after being a subscriber for 7 years at the highest subscription cost with NFL, NBA and MLB tickets and she said that they had already done that.


----------



## BeanMeScot

newsposter said:


> I haven't researched my local cable in years but if it's as good as OTA or directv, i'd almost be tempted. however I couldn't stand paying 13 month extra for tivo.
> 
> glad you found your solution. aww replacing bad drives is fun! not


With everything added together (including $9.95 each for 2 DVRs), I am paying $20 more a month than I did before. For the $20, I am getting HBO, much faster internet, HD channels, no antenna, On Demand, free long distance phone service, no contract, no paying $400 for an obsolete HD DVR that I will have to pay $99 more to exchange, etc. The prices are good for 12-16 months.


----------



## newsposter

BeanMeScot said:


> With everything added together (including $9.95 each for 2 DVRs), I am paying $20 more a month than I did before. For the $20, I am getting HBO, much faster internet, HD channels, no antenna, On Demand, free long distance phone service, no contract, no paying $400 for an obsolete HD DVR that I will have to pay $99 more to exchange, etc. The prices are good for 12-16 months.


I have no idea what my provider uses as a dvr...but how's yours compared to tivo...honestly....we are so used to Tivo 1,2, 3, 4 for SP, WL etc, that I cant imagine anything else. We especially are hard on the Tivo 4, where you search by title etc. Just went to my providers page...I need a decoder to figure all that stuff out....will try to find my decoder ring and make sense of it

edit..it's called a moxi box....interestingly it says it has the compensation after you FF thru things...I thought that was a tivo patent


----------



## BeanMeScot

newsposter said:


> I have no idea what my provider uses as a dvr...but how's yours compared to tivo...honestly....we are so used to Tivo 1,2, 3, 4 for SP, WL etc, that I cant imagine anything else. We especially are hard on the Tivo 4, where you search by title etc. Just went to my providers page...I need a decoder to figure all that stuff out....will try to find my decoder ring and make sense of it
> 
> edit..it's called a moxi box....interestingly it says it has the compensation after you FF thru things...I thought that was a tivo patent


I haven't had a hard time using mine. It doesn't have wishlists but I rarely used that anyway. The search is really easy. It looks like A A A A A. You go to each letter and go up or down to the correct letter in the name like V A A A A, then V E A A A, then V E R A A, etc. It's kind of like Tivo does it. Each time you select a letter and move to the next one, you get shows starting with those letters. It's easy. I have a Motorola 3412. It has dual tuners. Doing a season pass is pretty much the same as Tivo. You have the same options for first run, first and repeats, or all. You can stop or start on time or with a pad. You can sort the season passes for conflicts. I am sure they pretty much copied Tivo on most of the stuff.


----------



## dwynne

Has anyone that sent for the $200 (original 8/1 - 11/05) rebate ever receive it? Anyone from the 2nd round of rebates (the $100/$200 ones) ?

Just curious......

Dennis


----------



## lwmatt

does anyone have the number for the retention offfice?


----------



## Waldorf

I think the idea is to be escalated from customer service as a customer that needs to be retained, but if you want to call directly, the number is 800-824-9081.


----------



## waja

Waldorf said:


> I think the idea is to be escalated from customer service as a customer that needs to be retained, but if you want to call directly, the number is 800-824-9081.


Great number! I had already bought the HR10-250 with the $100 rebate and decide to get the H20. H20 is $169 at newegg.com. Called Customer Service at the above number and got an H20, 5 lnb antenna, and installation for $215. The agent then credited my account for $31, and added 3 months free Showtime and 3 months free HD Package. After $200 rebate, I'm ahead ~$50 and have some Showtime to watch.

Rick


----------



## rm2572

I have a DVR with no HD. I want to get the HD-DVR system for the $299. Should I just call retention that I want this system? How should I proceed? Any help would be appreciated. Thanx


----------



## Lee L

I would assume tha any deal talked about in this thread is not valid any more since DirecTV switched over to a leasing price model on 3-1-06.


----------



## explosion242

I am interested in trying to get the hd-tivo deal and am not under a contract. I would be willing to enter a contract but I also want to get 4 other basic receivers. Has anyone else attempted this of some other "package" deal?


----------



## topcats69

I called and got 499 lease. I should took the deal in Jan $200 oh well. Cable is giving me all I need and 2 room dvr for 20.00. So maybe I'll go back when they *D lease with no fee and will not feel HDTV is for suckers. Sorry to rant just thought Id tell what happend to me.


----------



## hepcatz

As of today...The retention number is no longer valid and refers to 800-531-5000.


----------



## hepcatz

Found the HR10-250 at Costco for 427.00

It may only be a local deal though...Check your local stores...I did not check online...


----------



## Robert Simandl

hepcatz said:


> Found the HR10-250 at Costco for 427.00
> 
> It may only be a local deal though...Check your local stores...I did not check online...


I thought Costco only sold Dish Network?


----------



## hepcatz

Robert Simandl said:


> I thought Costco only sold Dish Network?


My costco doesn't even have Dish right now only HD receivers for 84, free install and the HD TIvo for 429.00.


----------

